# ???Who wants a Nuts&Bolts DVD???



## P&y only

Nuts&Bolts will be making the DVD we have all been waiting for at his first ever AT seminar in September. I started this post to make a record of who will want one of his DVD's when it's done. Please don't use this thread for chat. Just a list of names. We will also see to it that AT is taken care of for allowing this on here once there actually IS a DVD. Who wants one? You know Alan will keep the cost down as much as he can.


----------



## P&y only

Me.


----------



## Pure Evil

I'm Interested in one

Sent from my DROID RAZR HD using Tapatalk 2


----------



## PUGIDOGS

Yep


----------



## milsy

Count me in for one please


----------



## trierson

I'll take one.


----------



## ozzz

I do


----------



## Jeremy_h1

Im interested


----------



## JeremyReed

One for me

Jeremy Reed


----------



## duckkiller1

One for me


----------



## CPinWV

Absolutely...


----------



## Hoyt BH

Alan knows I want one, I'll probably get one for my brother as well.


----------



## B4L Okie

Oh yeah, I'm in....


----------



## InjunJR

Yes sir


----------



## bigbadwoolfe

In.

Sent from a smartphone. Ignore typos and carry on.


----------



## Reed

i would be interested


----------



## backwoodsbulls

I'll take one PLEASE!


----------



## enigmeow

I would be interested


----------



## Notvaporlocked

I'm in for one


----------



## Tn10point

One for me please.

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## newbie to bow

I would be interested


----------



## Dbrisc

Me! Since I'm not going to be able to make the seminar like I'd hoped!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Znaint

I would take one for sure!


----------



## huntinfool84

count me in


----------



## ArcheryAdiction

I whant one for sure


----------



## kwilde

I'll buy one


----------



## mikesmith66

He's helped thru a lot of tuning issues thru pm's that past year or so - put me in for one, I'll support the guy.


----------



## Hoosier bowman

Definitely me!


----------



## Joseph McCluske

I'll take two...


----------



## bfelver

put me down thanks


----------



## SNATCH26

I'll take one


----------



## skinner2

I am in for one.


----------



## Suock

I want it when is ready.


----------



## bhunterED

I'm interested


----------



## mountainman7

Im in


----------



## SwitchedBack

Sign me up.


----------



## silentoutdoors

I would like one if I have any spare money


----------



## Livetohunt

Yep I am in for one for sure!


----------



## rdraper_3

Put me down for 1


----------



## UtterButter

Yep


----------



## Falcon24

I'm in for one!


----------



## Kahkon

I will take a few...


----------



## rackmasterlgw

I am in.


----------



## Tkd-0331

Yes sirr.

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## curt514

I would be interested. Let me know how much.


----------



## Nock Up

Count me in!


----------



## sneaky hunter

I would like one please!!!!!


----------



## NCBuckNBass

One please.


----------



## ORbuck

1 for me


----------



## vnhill1981

yes sir


----------



## TURBOTECH

count me in


----------



## BMG

Two please


----------



## sharver

Im in put me down

insanity cpx. pse 9.5


----------



## 67raiders

Interested in one


----------



## shortstick28

I'm in for one.


----------



## link06

Me!


Sent from my iPhone 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## rutcrzy98

you bet,ill take one


----------



## berry79

I'll take one


----------



## bucnut

I'll want one

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## fireunit29

yep count me in


----------



## rholson

I'll take one


----------



## shtrbc

I will take one for sure.


----------



## coastiehunter2

im in


----------



## WMA HUNTER

Yes , I am interested


----------



## kattman

I'm in


----------



## Jacob62

Im in sign me up for one


----------



## adamst

Put me down for one!!!!


----------



## dsal

Let me knoe when there done.


----------



## cropduster1968

In for one.


----------



## westdraw

i will take one


----------



## Jay-J

I'd like one for sure!


----------



## reaper159

Me too!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## GrooGrux

Count me in

Sent from my Galaxy SIII using Tapatalk 2


----------



## 10xclean

I'll take 1


----------



## Via47126

I want one for sure!


----------



## coachjdub

Yes please!


----------



## trigga

Want one.


----------



## bstring

One for me.


----------



## dhom

Put me down for one!


----------



## treestandnappin

interested


----------



## NCAVI8TOR

Put me on the list for 1 please!

NC

Sent from my XT907 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## IntheWild

Would like one. Thanks


----------



## bill1084

Count me in.


----------



## greatthosu

Count me in for one please.


----------



## pacsport

I'll take one!

Heli-M Nation


----------



## deerhuntinsunof

Count me in

Sent from my SPH-L710 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## J-Daddy

Me & a buddy of mine in KY wants one too


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Callo21

I'm in.


----------



## Remington

Count me in for one


----------



## brdz71

Ill take one

Sent from my LG-LS970 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## lunghit

I want one. Count me in.


----------



## iceman69

yes


----------



## perrys no peep

Burn me one.....


----------



## cnvf250

You can count me in on one. It doesn't matter the cost.


----------



## sawtoothscream

ill take one


----------



## Gina noj

I want one as well


----------



## Littleram

Me please


----------



## elkbow69

Add me to the list as well please. That'd be Great!


----------



## jarcher38

Sign me up for one!


----------



## ilhunter997

Put me down


----------



## LLaBarr

Count me in, ill take 1


----------



## killerloop

me!


----------



## JDoupe

I sure would be interested in one.


----------



## WIN.308

Ditto


----------



## arrow-n-bucks

Add another for me!


----------



## mod10g

Im in!!!!


----------



## treedoctor

I'll 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## treedoctor

Count me in!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 3d-deerhunter

I'll take one.


----------



## baddaddy

count me in


----------



## Drenalin70

I'll take one.


----------



## c5mrr270

Definitely want one!!!


----------



## 7.62

Please!


----------



## msamn

I want one
Mike


----------



## hotrod26

I would like one!


----------



## whack n stack

I'll take one.

Thanks.


----------



## Bucks & Bulls

I will take one.

Sent from my SCH-I500 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## CelticSavage

I'd like one also


----------



## DonsHarley

I'm in no matter what the cost is.


----------



## Gcs13

I want one!!!!


----------



## carbonkiller

Me to


----------



## McChesney

Count me in!


----------



## Mtn. Runner

I want one


----------



## madstop14

Interested


----------



## GAbassmaster

I'm in.


----------



## Mathias

I do.


----------



## Mestang99

You might already have me down, but if not, I will take one.


----------



## little buddy

Put me down for one! I wish I could be there but just can't. The DVD would be the next best thing to this amazing chance to meet and learn from Allen himself!!


----------



## bowman29092

I would be interested. Count me in!


----------



## dieselpwr

I would want one


----------



## General RE LEE

Me, me, pick me


----------



## 176"buck

Me too


----------



## FEDIE316

I'll take one


----------



## RangerJ

I am interested as well.


----------



## sean1

I would like one


----------



## smcelheny

Count me in! Can't wait!


----------



## "Own More Bone"

I want one.


----------



## ccriley6

Im in......


----------



## MN_walker

Yes, please.


----------



## BoHunter0210

Add me to the list


----------



## Martone

Yes sir!


----------



## websterda44

Me!


----------



## Refteck

I'm in....I could really us it yesterday!!!


----------



## sprtsmen247

Id like one!


----------



## bambikiller

I'm in


----------



## gtyler1016

Me!!!!!!


----------



## nick060200

Yes


----------



## pvh1969

I'm down for one


----------



## RedbeardHD90

You do I send paypal to? 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I777 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Lurch2824

Count me in for one.


----------



## mrupnorth

Yep me too


----------



## clafleur

I'm in!


----------



## brohymn2

me please


----------



## woodie10

yep,i'll definitely take one.


----------



## REDVANES

this guy...


----------



## Hoytalpha35

Count me in!


----------



## peoriairish

down for 3


----------



## Ba24

I'm in


----------



## jb2678

count me in


----------



## teenarcher36

I want one.


----------



## bowabuk

I want one for sure !!!


----------



## Kurtislowe68

I definitely want one.


----------



## bilongo

I'm in too...


----------



## OFSB Guy 62

I would like one.


----------



## bpot4

Im in


----------



## tuckerman9

I would like one


----------



## jodipuma

Ill take one


----------



## jd786

I'm in


----------



## kylecurtis04

ill take one


----------



## Dand23

I want one please


----------



## Tony3708

Count me in


----------



## Rev44

I want one!


----------



## Troutrader

I'll take one


----------



## cwsmigil

I want one!


----------



## woodyw333

I want one mabie 2!


----------



## Jebs

Count me in


----------



## Mumbles24

Yes indeed.


----------



## wut4dude

Yup, count me in!


----------



## aread

Yes


----------



## caa2277

Yes please!


----------



## seahawkblitz

me too.


----------



## sunburn

copy


----------



## 3994555

For sure, an amazing wealth of knowledge in that man's head


----------



## lucky buck

Send one here.


----------



## soldier1265

count me in for one.


----------



## buckbuster31

i want one


----------



## eyedoc

Count me in for a DVD. His posts and knowledge are amazing!


----------



## ThunderEagle

Oh hell yes!


----------



## candymaker13

I want a whole volume


----------



## jesses80

count me in for a dvd.


----------



## zmanastronomy

Put me down for one. Great idea.


----------



## springy

ill take one also


----------



## Acts 4:12

I'm interested in one


----------



## RuntCX2

I got my hand raised:thumbup:


----------



## Seabee99

Count me in.


----------



## rolltidefan

one for me also...


----------



## D-TRAIN

here!


----------



## Ron213

me too, please!


----------



## rand_98201

I would like one


----------



## Moosejaw

count me in


----------



## tanneryrat

I'm in


----------



## Buckethead Jedi

I would like to get one please.


----------



## drifted.Arrow

Yes yes yes gemmy gemmy gemmy!!!


----------



## jay_j

Yes id like 2 please

Sent from my GT-I9305T using Tapatalk 2


----------



## IrregularPulse

I'm with Candymaker13. I want the full set. 

But seriously, put me down for one!


----------



## DXT08

I'm in


----------



## raynestorm111

I would like one

Sent from my HTC Glacier using Tapatalk 2


----------



## jamnss

I'll take one.


----------



## jefftrout

I am in for one.


----------



## SinatraV

me too


----------



## C.morris740

Yes


----------



## rww1977

Sign me up


----------



## Crow Terminator

If it ain't $50+ I will take one.


----------



## trapper.robi

Ill take one


----------



## jim law

oNE FOR ME


----------



## Dthbyhoyt

Yep , 1 for me


----------



## ravenbow

Add me to the list.


----------



## NoDeerInIowa

Put me down


Team Whack- Sees NoDeer


----------



## thwacker

yep put me down


----------



## mo_down7

Yup! I'm in!

Sent via Samsung Galaxy S3


----------



## nnelzon23

Yep


----------



## wattz7

ill take 1


----------



## ElementHunter

I will take one


----------



## Nick79

Interested


----------



## storm5

I'll take one.


----------



## auwood74

Ill buy one


----------



## power

Here I am! Put my name down as well.


----------



## Reelescape1

One for sure, possibly two


----------



## SARASR

Sign me up!


----------



## Sneezy

Put me on the list


----------



## BowsBefore

One for me please.


----------



## cjv

in!


----------



## Texbama

In!!!


----------



## me.hunter

I would be interested. Mel


----------



## Ohbowhunter815

I'll take one too


----------



## AndyZed

Me too.


----------



## B.Hunter

I definitely want 1 !


----------



## mattsdad

Yes!


----------



## 88notchback

Add me in!
Notch


----------



## peace

Ditto!


----------



## Guardian Shoote

yes


----------



## Millertime13

Put my name down for 1 please.


----------



## wpk

I will take one


----------



## Pynewilly

I would like one too please.


----------



## Trykon Mike

sign me up


----------



## sab323

i'm in.


----------



## Maine archer

I'll in for one


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## iplum

please.


----------



## INarcher711

I'll take one


----------



## Crux52

Lmk

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## duxbux

I'll take one.


----------



## Mibowhunter91

Count me in for sure!!

Sent from my DROID RAZR


----------



## matlocc

I want one


----------



## rcsd6815

A no-brainer... yes please!


----------



## bowhuntinDE

Count me in

Craig ##-------->


----------



## hunter1969

im in


----------



## BrownDog2

Sure would like one.


----------



## threelakes

I'm in


----------



## 05_sprcrw

I would take one


----------



## TheScOuT

I will take one!


----------



## jetech

I would like one


----------



## emmett77

Interested


----------



## Scojen7

Me me me me me


----------



## mrchaos102

Add mr to Dvd list

Sent from my Samsung Galaxy S2 Android


----------



## ermont

Yup. I need one.


----------



## Rikcey

Add me to that list

Verstuurd van mijn HTC Desire X met Tapatalk


----------



## muley56

I definitely want one.


----------



## km04

I'm interested.


----------



## Dan Zawacki

I'll take a few


----------



## pman

Please, one for me.


----------



## shooter609

*i want one*

i want one to


----------



## thall

I'll take one.


----------



## Mikey1z

I will take one.


----------



## JRAINEY

You can add me to that list.
Absolutely must have


----------



## Bo Morris

I want one!


----------



## Mbmadness

Would luv one 

Sent from my EVO using Tapatalk 2


----------



## rddrappo

Count me in. I'll buy two.


----------



## wv hoyt man

Count me in.


----------



## buckjunkey

I would like one.


----------



## oglebuck

I would take 1 for sure


----------



## dac

Put me in for one.


----------



## guido316

I'm in for at least one! Super info that has helped me tremendously.


----------



## lc12

I will take two please!
Thank you.


----------



## jakeeib

count me in


----------



## bowhuntxt

Count me in for one


----------



## ndm

Me

Turkey Team #14 CLUCK DYNASTY


----------



## jsbhunter

Sign me up.


----------



## Birddogcof

I will take one as well please.


----------



## Bushwacked

I would like one


----------



## Bnbfishin

As much help as I've gotten from Allan I'd buy the dvd even if it had nothing on it  Yuuuuuuup for me please :thumbs_up


----------



## tlrn8

Yess!!!!


----------



## hunt1687

Yes Please


----------



## gunslinger32244

Count me in. I would love to get one.


----------



## Xircus

I would like aDVD


----------



## floater

I'll take one.


----------



## dan7778

I do.


----------



## MTNMAN5C

Yes for me

Sent from my ADR6350 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## hman0512

I`ll take one


----------



## bo_cephus

I would like one


----------



## flyfisher151

Please put me down for a copy. Thanks


----------



## tweeter196

Yes please I want one.


Fearless at the stake!!!!!


----------



## heiple

I'll take one


----------



## JD X729

I am in for 1, might also have 4 others at work that don't check AT that may want them too.


----------



## Triggins

Im in for one!


----------



## MiStickSlinger

Another one here as well


----------



## arrowblaster

count me in!


----------



## Bulian82

I am very interested on one. Thank You


----------



## montigre

I want one of those DVDs. Thanks!!


----------



## MonsterT85

Put me down for one!


----------



## darton3d

I want one.


----------



## Zeusecho

I'm in for one!


----------



## DedDeerWalking

Count me in for one!!


----------



## panthalia

Me as well


----------



## crazy4bucks

Put my name on one for sure


----------



## hunt123

Please add me.


----------



## El Chupacabra

Yeep


----------



## bighunterguy

I absolutely want one when available!! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## redman

I would like one


----------



## peteinvermont

yup


----------



## ILOVE3D

Put me down for one, I mentioned it in the other post. Just let me know how much.


----------



## csav

Yep


----------



## AKjoanne

Absolutely, that would be great!


----------



## SDHockin

Yes please!
Shawn


----------



## MontrealArcher

Definitely me! I loved the book!


----------



## RONMARRIOTT

I will take at least 1


----------



## stymie

I do...


----------



## familyguy

I want one.


----------



## wsbark01

I will take one! Alan is the man!


----------



## Iowa shooter

P&y only said:


> Nuts&Bolts will be making the DVD we have all been waiting for at his first ever AT seminar in September. I started this post to make a record of who will want one of his DVD's when it's done. Please don't use this thread for chat. Just a list of names. We will also see to it that AT is taken care of for allowing this on here once there actually IS a DVD. Who wants one? You know Alan will keep the cost down as much as he can.


Yes


----------



## Honeymonster

count me in!


----------



## fm1876

Write me down for 1


----------



## m0untnman

Ill take one also


----------



## crazy4hunting

You bet. I'm in


----------



## Jbc3902

Holy crap yes


----------



## novich69

yes


----------



## buckman2591

Me!


----------



## Turk745

The PDF he organized has been extremely helpful. I would definitely purchase a DVD.


----------



## kootcha

Please add me to the list.


----------



## Zerg4U

P&y only said:


> Nuts&Bolts will be making the DVD we have all been waiting for at his first ever AT seminar in September. I started this post to make a record of who will want one of his DVD's when it's done. Please don't use this thread for chat. Just a list of names. We will also see to it that AT is taken care of for allowing this on here once there actually IS a DVD. Who wants one? You know Alan will keep the cost down as much as he can.


Id like to have one If its affordable.


----------



## Longshore

I want one.


----------



## huntcrazyinCA

I'm in for one!!!


----------



## DevinG

I'm in!


----------



## fishawn

I'm in foe sho.


----------



## WolfpackNCState

Im in


----------



## RWARCHER11

Ill take one!


----------



## upserman

ME... Thanks


----------



## flybynight

I"d like one.


----------



## Classic Ranger

Count me in


----------



## timmothy

I'd love a copy


----------



## kwerner2300

I will take one too.


----------



## x12arrow

me too


----------



## Twitko

Great idea !!! I'll take one ... the sooner the better


----------



## YankeeRebel

I want one!! :thumb:


----------



## Huntfish23

i will take one


----------



## Lonesome Timber

I'll take one


----------



## Bowtoons

In for 1


----------



## Shulion

Count me in. I want one.


----------



## Tmaziarz

When and how do we get one?


----------



## tlrn8

Yess!!!!


----------



## chevman

Up for one. Thank you


----------



## RCR_III

I want one as well!


----------



## Olink

One here...


----------



## athomPT

I'd pay top $$$ for one


----------



## mattman

Count me in


----------



## gofor

One for me. With all I the valuable info I have gotten for free, am willing to 'fess up a few bucks for a comprehensive reference.


----------



## dpete

Definitely


----------



## mathewshooterxt

Put me on the list!


----------



## BamaTomCat

me too


----------



## DJudge

Definitely! Mark me on the list for one of them.


----------



## shaftcaster

put me down, I need it


----------



## lazyhubby70

I'll buy one.

Lazy


----------



## rdhj

Ill take one


----------



## Flonuzzo

Put me down for one.


----------



## firstshoot

I'm interested.


----------



## 308ruger

I would take one.


----------



## benelli90

I'm interested


----------



## nuts&bolts

B4L Okie wants a DVD..(reference so i can keep track)


----------



## nuts&bolts

woodyw333 wants a DVD..(reference so i can keep track)


----------



## lvetohunt

il take one


----------



## nuts&bolts

huntnutsbro wants a DVD..(reference so i can keep track)


----------



## nuts&bolts

milsy wants a DVD..(reference so i can keep track)


----------



## nuts&bolts

hoyt72 wants a DVD..(reference so i can keep track)


----------



## Iamewe64

I would like one.


----------



## VolHoyt

I want one


----------



## 468Sideways

Count me in...


----------



## purplecoffin

Yep


----------



## [email protected]

Definitely


----------



## ackool1234

Count me in


----------



## todhills

I'll take one


----------



## GTM

I want one.


----------



## Hopehik

heck yeah


----------



## nexus

Sold!!! At least one.


----------



## HoytHunter05

i want one!


----------



## NMhunter

Yes Please.


----------



## ozzyrdg

definitley.


----------



## OrangeBlood

I'll take one...


----------



## Dare Sportsman

That would be me!


----------



## Ray Ray

I would also like one.


----------



## .BuckHunt.

I would


----------



## Pa archer68

I'll take one


----------



## 68ymarta

How about we who live in europe, could we get dvd also. I would like get one also


----------



## ohiobullseye

Send me one. Just let me know how much?


----------



## hagan525

Yep


----------



## rattlinman

Count me in for one Jack!


----------



## Phoenix13

Going to the seminar and I would also purchase a DVD


----------



## harris6048

I'm in


----------



## kdemkey

I would like one!

Sent from my DROID RAZR HD using Tapatalk 2


----------



## damini

Count me in.


----------



## gunrunr

I'm interested - always jump on the chance to learn a little more.


----------



## fireman127

I would definitely take one. Thanks


----------



## BlueBuggy

I will take one also.


----------



## War_Material

I would like one kind sir


----------



## kc hay seed

yes i would buy one also just tell me how??????


----------



## CANT HIT EM

1 please


----------



## Tomjack

Yep, count me in for one.


----------



## Whaack

Yep, fo sho.


----------



## DADSGOTTAHUNT

I not only want one, I need one!


----------



## dukeofwails

i'd be in for one


----------



## prowler700

Im in!!

Sent from my SCH-I605 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## kyner

Count me in for one


----------



## jbutler87

I'll take one


----------



## ocn

me too


----------



## muleydude

One for me please!


----------



## treeman65

Me too


----------



## ezdaar

O yea! Sign me up!


----------



## Mossy517

Im in!


----------



## GOLFCRAZY

Sign me up for one!!


----------



## Chiro_Archer

I would definitely be interested


----------



## WTLJ

Ill take one


----------



## howe0772

I'll take one!


----------



## killitgrillit

please add my name to the list.


----------



## rhythmz

Me me me me me!!!


----------



## shinobi3

Me.... How much?


Sent from


----------



## rcampana

I'll take one.


----------



## bama bow nut

put me down for one please


----------



## PapaD

Count me in also.


----------



## krffrog

Please add my name to the list Thanks


----------



## cableguy

im in for one


----------



## Timber Troll

I'l take one as well!


----------



## Bhunter32

For sure I want one.


----------



## bfoot

P&y only said:


> Nuts&Bolts will be making the DVD we have all been waiting for at his first ever AT seminar in September. I started this post to make a record of who will want one of his DVD's when it's done. Please don't use this thread for chat. Just a list of names. We will also see to it that AT is taken care of for allowing this on here once there actually IS a DVD. Who wants one? You know Alan will keep the cost down as much as he can.



Me,me,me, please me,me, over here, me,me - so me.:thumbs_up:thumbs_up:thumbs_up:thumbs_up:thumbs_up:clap2::clap2:


----------



## fortyx

I want one.


----------



## SWIABOONER

I would like one very much.


----------



## Bearlee

count me in, he has helped me more than he realizes!


----------



## Charliekilo

I'm in for one for sure.


----------



## pchunterpa

me too


----------



## elite7

Im in


----------



## THwAckZ7

Well.....yeah


----------



## James Kiser

Put me down for one


----------



## timike

i'am in


----------



## weldorj81

I'll take one as well


----------



## Stagcrazy

Put me down fior one


----------



## Marshall Law

Put me down. Always looking for another good dvd

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I727 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Hit-em

Put me on the list ... That would be some of the best money I've ever spent !!!


----------



## huntin4Christ

I'm in 

Sent from my ADR6425LVW using Tapatalk 2


----------



## mnbonethug

right on .....


----------



## unklechuckles19

I'm in.


----------



## jhicks54

Yes


----------



## unicornslayer

I'm in


----------



## keeter24

Yes!


----------



## DeerSlayer_T3

I'll buy one... Count me in


----------



## Boomstick300

Roger


----------



## bowhunterpse

I'm in for one


----------



## ryan21

Me too


----------



## hunterdan49

im in


----------



## northern rednek

I would like one.


----------



## EndGame

I'll take one.


----------



## Justin

I would like one!


----------



## KSHammers1

Yes, please.


----------



## 3dbowmaster

Yep


----------



## bmhern

I definitely want one


----------



## jeff25

ill take one. how much will they be?


----------



## killzone90

i would like a dvd


----------



## NoPeepNash

I'll take one

Sent from mobile.


----------



## jeepman12

yep


----------



## RCH

I do


----------



## zipp

I would like one


----------



## brif

I would be interested in one as well.


----------



## midwestbowhunt

Sign me up for one


----------



## MJF1229

Count me in for one!


----------



## damorim

I want one!


----------



## Challenger

That's a stupid question LOL of course I do :shade:

You can definitely count me in for one!


----------



## ilbow404

I'll take one.


----------



## wvmountaineers

I'll take one!!!


----------



## jimg

One also


----------



## martinarchery27

Ill take one


----------



## wvdoehunter

Yes


----------



## IllinoisBamBam

Me too.


----------



## ole' bowhunter

Save one for this olebowhunter, please!


----------



## brandon870

Me!!


----------



## DavidBLingo

I'd be interested also.


----------



## DJO

please count me in.

Dave


----------



## Rosco T

Yes, I would like one


----------



## BCU_Archer

I'm interested in one


----------



## rwells

I'm in


----------



## bdr7484

Yep

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## jumptruck

Me!!!!


----------



## Claydoh

Me. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mattmejean

Me me and me


----------



## DSquire

Add me to the list please.


----------



## neal.sprouse

I'm in.


----------



## fire2201

I would take one


----------



## CareyHamil

I'm in for sure


----------



## azl

I'll take one.


----------



## jm121

I'd like one.


----------



## tjg184

I'm in


----------



## mtfreezer

I want one


----------



## OKCGC-Archery

If we can copy it - 1. If not, 20 for our club....


----------



## GyrPer1

Definately in on this one.


----------



## BearArcher1980

I will take 2 please. Thank you


----------



## Mountie

I'll happily take one!


----------



## JRD84

I'm in


----------



## chenashot

Count me in


----------



## kleetus31

Count me in!


----------



## deer slayer 11

Definitely interested !

Sent from my GT-N8013 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Hidden Danger

I do.


----------



## jonw

I would like one


----------



## dxtshooter4

Count me in


----------



## Kingfish750

I'll take one.


----------



## npbow

I do.


----------



## weekender21

I'll buy one.


----------



## Daiwateampenn

i wan a copy.. can i?

but im all the way from Malaysia... i don mind to pay for the courier charges.


----------



## mtelkkiller

I will


----------



## hunting87

Count me in


----------



## boggintuff

Would love one


----------



## schnarrfuss

I want one please!


----------



## Sweaver

I will buy one. 


Sweaver
Hoyt Vector Turbo
Victory VAP 300
Spot Hogg Hunter
QAD Ultra


----------



## Traditionalist

Me


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Okie101

Sure...


----------



## brushdog

Sure. As knowledged as he is im sure it will be a good watch


----------



## talkalot

I Do


----------



## Beefcake

Interested in the dvd, thank you.

Sent from my SPH-D710 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## jg-xring

I'm interested in a DVD.

Sent from my KFTT using Tapatalk 2


----------



## dfII

I would like a DVD also please. I printed the pdf and getting started on it. Good stuff. Thanks alot


----------



## crestfire77

I want one for sure .....


----------



## OneScrewLoose

I would like a DVD as well!!

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Hockeyman24

I'd like one


----------



## string music

I will take 2 . Thanks


----------



## yellowdogg

Yes sir.


----------



## postman99

i will take one as well. thanks looking forward to it


----------



## BrushX

I would buy one.


----------



## bow_hunter44

I want one


----------



## orarcher

I would like one please


----------



## Schroeder 188

Count me in I'll take one.


----------



## mlafferty

yes sir


----------



## MsNipeR

I take one! Thanks


----------



## Dride

Count me for wanting one!


----------



## midstatearchery

Me too


----------



## Geerman

yes please


----------



## justout

I'd want one!


----------



## Double B

I would like one


----------



## islandflyin

Yes sir, I will take at least one!


----------



## hoyt72

Wish i could make the Sept seminar, but the DVD will have to do...count me in!!!!!!


----------



## cenochs

Count me in...


----------



## cdsamm

Please put me down for one. Thanks


----------



## wiez

i will take one


----------



## Six8

Count me in for at least one maybe more.


----------



## Rhinos2

I will take one, thanks


----------



## grizz35

put me down for one. thanks


----------



## ShootingABN!

Sure


----------



## backhoe

Put me down PLEASE !!!!!


----------



## BRUKSHOT

Yaaaa You Betcha Don't-cha-know I'll take one over here in da yooperland uh-huh!


----------



## JustJerry

Count me in!


----------



## mursedan111

I definitely want one!


----------



## Hart5h

I will take one!


----------



## Tarus

Want one as well.


----------



## safaridreamer

Yes Please.


----------



## obsession76

i would like one


----------



## Blackbear74

I'm interested

Sent from my Galaxy using Tapatalk 2


----------



## FemoralArchery

I'll buy one. Are they going to be warrantied for when I wear it out?


----------



## cassellm

I would like a copy


----------



## Bone Hed Killer

I would like to have one. Thanks


----------



## norman mincer

I would be interested in one.


----------



## DoWorkSon

Count me in...


----------



## dparadowski

I';d want one for sure


----------



## don batten

I'll buy one


----------



## NEVADAPRO

Absolutely!!!!!! I want one!!! God bless, Todd


----------



## enforcer233

I always want to learn more, so yes please.


----------



## SkyHook

I'd ike one.


----------



## dbogie59

I could use one. Thanks


----------



## Greybeard11

I want one.


----------



## Mitchhunt

Me please.


----------



## toypar

Me to


----------



## OakKing

YES Please!!


----------



## ultratec.joe

Count me in for one


----------



## 918hoytman918

Ill take one


----------



## muck

im in. just in time for christmas presents


----------



## ILLbucknut

You damn skippy, put me down for one.


----------



## squish2519

Yep, definitely!


----------



## bowhunter403

Yes...I would like one


----------



## bman9209

I would also like one.


----------



## bill1566

I would take a copy please


----------



## steve101610

I want one


----------



## schafer8920

I'd like one


----------



## stanlh

I think I am already on the list, but put me down for one.


----------



## bownero

Sure!! Put me down for one!!


----------



## kaj4

I will take one also where can I send the $$$


----------



## archerynchrist

Yep!


----------



## jdrhoads

Put me down!


----------



## Outdoorsman63

Yea, I would also like one.


----------



## J-Daddy

I'm not looking through 20 pages at names, but did Dale_B1 ever say that he wanted one???? If not I'd say we all chip in and buy him one, I'd love to hear him critique it, lol.


----------



## General RE LEE

J-Daddy said:


> I'm not looking through 20 pages at names, but did Dale_B1 ever say that he wanted one???? If not I'd say we all chip in and buy him one, I'd love to hear him critique it, lol.


I think Dale_B1 should make a DVD. I think it would be a huge hit on AT.


----------



## Jbc3902

General RE LEE said:


> I think Dale_B1 should make a DVD. I think it would be a huge hit on AT.


Is it going to be a video of him getting mad and raging while he answers questions from an AT forum?


----------



## J-Daddy

It would only be a few seconds long of him saying "I'm right and your all wrong!!!!" 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Beaglepower

I want one


----------



## Zephyr74

Yes please!


----------



## ronnielkier

Oh yes sir !!

I shot it with my p.s.e. Hammer!


----------



## mwhitetailfreak

Count me in......


----------



## Animaltracker

I'll take one!


----------



## Carbon One

Me too!!


----------



## Sagittarius

Yes, I would.


----------



## Konig

I'll take one please


----------



## nuts&bolts

rkt85 wants a DVD (for reference purposes).


----------



## kerrye

I'm in for one.


----------



## K-9

Put me in for one.


----------



## Paul Lobo

I'll buy one.


----------



## EMC686

Count me in please.


----------



## sharkred7

I'd like one


----------



## leveralone

I'm interested


----------



## joeve

Sounds great to me.


----------



## moog5050

count me in


----------



## avian

i'd like one. cheers.


----------



## rutnstrut

Put me in for one please, thank you.


----------



## schwad

I'll take one too.


----------



## NM_HighPlains

Yo!!! I'm in.


----------



## borstar1

Me too


----------



## My2Sons

Interested. Let me know. Thanks

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## runninghounds

I to would like 2 copys.thank you


----------



## Shrek XT3000

sure, i'll take one
Jeff


----------



## Cariss

I'd be interested!


----------



## Accrash

Me too, please.


----------



## adrian_aka

Me too


----------



## webb22

I'll take one


----------



## HD03

This new guy needs one!


----------



## zyles

I need one please.


----------



## Ridgerunner7

I'd love one


----------



## nuts&bolts

[email protected] also wants one (for reference purposes)


----------



## wapitijim

Yes


----------



## strayarrow

Yepper for me. Probably take 2- 1 for my friend's kid


----------



## Vavoom

One please


----------



## lxsolocam

I'm in for 1! :thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## newengland

I would love to buy one


----------



## automan26

Save one for Automan!!!! Put me down for a definite YES.

Automan


----------



## DKime

I Want one


----------



## gfm1960

yep ! i'll buy one


----------



## Bhunter32

I will take two now that I think of it for my huntin buddy.


----------



## cdavis7

Count me in. I would love to have one!


----------



## pwb87

I would like one also, thanks


----------



## AK&HIboy

I'll take one for sure!


----------



## 011brute

I'd like to get one.


----------



## born2shoot3

im in


----------



## otter 64

I'll take one


----------



## matt flint

ill take one


----------



## knight stalker

ill take one


----------



## Unk Bond

Hello All 
I'm in for sure. For 2.
Don't mean to dampen your spirits. But we tried ths a very long time ago. For a book or a CD.
Think he is camera shy . Right Allen . :wink:


----------



## dps537

I am interested as well.


----------



## shooter6687

I do.....Sign me up for one please.....:shade:


----------



## shotime

I"ll take one


----------



## dkkarr

I want one too!


----------



## zachbb42

I'm in


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ClintR

I want one for sure!

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## snewton_89

I'll take one.


----------



## Sgt. Fury

Put me down


----------



## bust'em1

yep I would take one too.


----------



## Kevo

I'm in!


----------



## ozzz

Sounds like Alan could make some decent money here on AT alone with a tuning DVD, and well deserved.


----------



## ky-rhino

I will take one, pm me with details when ready...Tony


----------



## dschonbrun

Provided it's a reasonable price, I'm in.


----------



## chadschlomer

Im in


----------



## nuts&bolts

dschonbrun said:


> Provided it's a reasonable price, I'm in.


You know me.


----------



## Zoobear

Yep I want one!!!


----------



## Spikealot

Please add another.!


----------



## sues

Put me down for one to please




Hoyt Pro Comp XL
Hoyt Vantage Elite
Doinker Stabilizer, Sureloc Sight,Trophy Taker, Speciality Archery Peeps


----------



## mikelleen

One here please.


----------



## kwruppi

If shipment to Germany is no problem, I will take two.


----------



## Muy Grande

I do.


----------



## Mtnfella

Yes Sir...Thanks


----------



## fourbarrel

I want one for sure


----------



## kennyelp

Put me on the list, please.


----------



## Spurlucky

Include me please


----------



## Scott G.

Yep, me too


----------



## konodak

Yep


----------



## Mdbowhunter2413

Add me to the list please.


----------



## Thansen

I'm interested what all does it cover.


----------



## zeek

I'll take one.


----------



## bbjavelina

I want one, please.


----------



## naturalsteel

I'm in for one! Thank's


----------



## moak11

I'll take one.


----------



## Birdieman90

I'll take one.


----------



## pulse

I will take one.


----------



## nuts&bolts

kwruppi said:


> If shipment to Germany is no problem, I will take two.


I will ship worldwide. No troubles.
The AT family is across multiple countries/continents.


----------



## nuts&bolts

Thansen said:


> I'm interested what all does it cover.


I have YEARS of posts, and have covered many topics here on AT.

So, the DVD production actually starts NOW. 

I will cover my KITCHEN SINK tuning method,

http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showth...ghlight=tuning 
(see Post #5)

I will go over Creep Tuning,

http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showth...ghlight=tuning
(see Post #15)

I will go over the material is the wolbear Bare Shaft Tuning Results thread 

http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showth...eshaft+results
(20 pages of posts!)

I will cover everything in the Nuts&Bolts Guide to Tuning and Shooting Compound bows
and just a little bit more....

I've been working with folks, many folks COMPLETELY my pm message/online.
Sooooo I have several training methods.

Sooo, I will start now developing the Table of Contents for the DVD,
and also add coverage of the seminar in September at Hitaga.


----------



## bponb

I'm in.


----------



## Xircus

I would be interested in a dvd


----------



## jeff812

I'd be interested in one.


----------



## hillscreekkid

yep, yep


----------



## wvbowhunter77

I'd take 1 for sure! Sign me up.


----------



## dw'struth

mikesmith66 said:


> He's helped thru a lot of tuning issues thru pm's that past year or so - put me in for one, I'll support the guy.


Ditto!!


----------



## benji74

one fer me


----------



## thinback

I'm in thankyou


----------



## rhodeislandhntr

sounds good


----------



## ct400

i would like one


----------



## StiveC2007

yes.......yes i would


----------



## radtuck

Count me in.


----------



## xbow

I'm in


----------



## WAMJ

count me in


----------



## scaffido

ill take one, when are they available?


----------



## buckhunter8905

I'll take one


----------



## hmthtrfan

I'll take 2


----------



## nuts&bolts

scaffido said:


> ill take one, when are they available?


I am starting the process.
I have YEARS of teaching material to transfer to DVD format.
I also plan to add the material from the Hitaga seminar in September.

So, going to be a while...or, I may split this into a two part DVD set.


----------



## Unk Bond

nuts&bolts said:


> I have YEARS of posts, and have covered many topics here on AT.
> 
> So, the DVD production actually starts NOW.
> 
> I will cover my KITCHEN SINK tuning method,
> 
> http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showth...ghlight=tuning
> (see Post #5)
> 
> I will go over Creep Tuning,
> 
> http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showth...ghlight=tuning
> (see Post #15)
> 
> I will go over the material is the wolbear Bare Shaft Tuning Results thread
> 
> http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showth...eshaft+results
> (20 pages of posts!)
> 
> I will cover everything in the Nuts&Bolts Guide to Tuning and Shooting Compound bows
> and just a little bit more....
> 
> I've been working with folks, many folks COMPLETELY my pm message/online.
> Sooooo I have several training methods.
> 
> Sooo, I will start now developing the Table of Contents for the DVD,
> and also add coverage of the seminar in September at Hitaga.



====================

Hello All
No one is more please than I to here its started. And i tip my :set1_CHAPLIN3: to you.
Looks like I'm going to haft to eat crow. It won't be so bad. Knowing its coming to the for front. For a deseving guy. [ Later


----------



## bigkuntry72

I will take one for sure possibly 10 total for friends not on here


----------



## enabear722

I am in for this one.


----------



## tman704

Count me in, sounds great


----------



## GeNeRAL_HuNTR87

id like to have one also, thanks!


----------



## bowhuntermn

Count me in for one


----------



## nuts&bolts

Lemur would like a DVD (for reference purposes).


----------



## hawglarry

Me!


----------



## poirier00

I,ll have one


----------



## 92safari

I'm in


----------



## hdracer

Add me to your lengthy list, N&B...thanks for taking the time to put this together for all of us...


----------



## buzzyb

i am in


----------



## supertechy

Yeah sure I would buy one


----------



## nuts&bolts

adventurejack would like a DVD (for reference purposes)


----------



## MoNsTeR_7

Count me in as well.


----------



## archerbronson

Sure.


----------



## Dano229

I'll take one


----------



## nuts&bolts

mo_down7 would like a DVD (for reference purposes).


----------



## IL Biologist

Sign me up please!


----------



## Jette

A nutsandbolts instructional DVD that would be awesome count me in!!


----------



## huntertroy

I also want one.


----------



## Garceau

In for one

Sent from my Motorola Electrify using Tapatalk 2


----------



## AR&BOW

Im in


----------



## bullsi

Put me down


----------



## AZSpaniol

I'll take one


----------



## PREZ

I'll take one.


----------



## BAArcher

Who is Nuts and Bolts? Is he a World Champion class shooter?


----------



## leap

I will take one


----------



## hondalover

I want a dvd


----------



## m0untnman

ill take one also


----------



## "B"

Ill take one

Brian


----------



## sapper1

I'll take one please and thank you.


----------



## BigShow

Been waiting years for this. I'm in for one as well please.


----------



## rex1977

Yes


Sent from my iPhone/Pad using Tapatalk


----------



## Altec111

Me!


----------



## nuts&bolts

BAArcher said:


> Who is Nuts and Bolts? Is he a World Champion class shooter?


I am a nobody. Just a "Joe". I teach folks how to shoot just a little bit better,
either in person here in California, or mostly thousands of folks completely through pm messages
or here in the Gen Discussion section.

Some of my "internet only" students have done very very well.


----------



## jason coleman

I am in for one


----------



## Jakeman750

Put me down for one. Thanks.


----------



## hoytguyWI

I would like one. Thank you.


----------



## archer14

I would like one as well. Thank you!!


----------



## ProtecMan

Count me in for one! Always learning something from Alan!


----------



## jdcycle

yes, 1


----------



## bbrummon

Count me in.


----------



## bardman

I do. 

ALways eager to learn from him.


----------



## Goocher

I'm interested.


----------



## B-Dob

I would like to be on on the DVD as well! I'm not sure I can make the seminar, but I will gladly purchase the DVD!

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## johncraddock445

Count me in 

Sent from my V8000_USA_Cricket using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Outlaw6

Please put me on the list. Thanks.


----------



## satchamo

Me me me


----------



## Sagittarius

nuts&bolts said:


> I am a nobody. Just a "Joe". I teach folks how to shoot just a little bit better,
> either in person here in California, or mostly thousands of folks completely through pm messages
> or here in the Gen Discussion section.
> 
> Some of my "internet only" students have done very very well.



You are much more than a "nobody" or regular "Joe" to us here at AT, Alan. :icon_salut:


----------



## ryan_crable

ill take one


----------



## Target 1

I would like (1)


----------



## benamen

I am interested. Can you teach an old dog any new tricks?


----------



## leebone46

I want 1 !!


----------



## Cowboyhunt

I'm in


----------



## deanzr2

I would get one for sure!


----------



## littlenoz

Yuuuuuup! 

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## drifted.Arrow

nuts&bolts said:


> I am a nobody. Just a "Joe". I teach folks how to shoot just a little bit better,
> either in person here in California, or mostly thousands of folks completely through pm messages
> or here in the Gen Discussion section.
> 
> Some of my "internet only" students have done very very well.


Really?? Since I'm in Portland OR and I go there once or twice a year to Sacramento area and your in the Bay Area is there a chance we could meet? Like schedule in advance a few weeks before. Is that something possible? How much for a days or half a days worth of one on one tips? And tune? 

I didn't think you were that close to me. I would be willing to take a trip this summer to visit the master mind to bow set up and tune no doubt!


----------



## Unicron

I'll likely take one, depends on the subjects covered though. And the price including shipping to Europe.

Might need to hold off till September perhaps, shipping to LA is easier after all.


----------



## norcalhoytman

yep, me too.


----------



## sonikk440

I would definitely be interested in a copy. Many thanks.


----------



## nuts&bolts

drifted.Arrow said:


> Really?? Since I'm in Portland OR and I go there once or twice a year to Sacramento area and your in the Bay Area is there a chance we could meet? Like schedule in advance a few weeks before. Is that something possible? How much for a days or half a days worth of one on one tips? And tune?
> 
> I didn't think you were that close to me. I would be willing to take a trip this summer to visit the master mind to bow set up and tune no doubt!


Come on down. I'm semi-retired,
so only working half time....designing/producing prototype medical devices.

Having a great time.

Sooooo, the coaching and writing up a DVD is my spare time hobby.

I might surprise you.
hehehehe.


----------



## Diggity Doc

in for two copies


----------



## SRJ

I will take one let me know when done


----------



## VarmintSniper30

If this has the kitchen sink tuning i want one asap im more of a visual learner


----------



## Ches

Since I can't make the September outing, I would like one depending on price of course.

Ches.


----------



## nuts&bolts

Ches said:


> Since I can't make the September outing, I would like one depending on price of course.
> 
> Ches.


You know me.
I will do EVERYTHING I can to keep costs down.

I have at least 6 YEARS of posts,
the 150+ pages in the Nuts&Bolts Guide to Shooting and Tuning Compound bows,
and then,
the training methods I have developed for folks over pm messages...

BearArcher1980 is doing very well, and we worked completely through pm messages.

So,
lots of material,
and may end up as a double DVD set....but,
won't know until I finish writing, and shooting pics, and possibly some video,
and recording the master audio track from the seminar
and recording the audio track in my home production studio.


----------



## chromes-z7

I'm up for one


----------



## soaringeagle

I would like one


----------



## msbigdawg

I would like one ...

Rick Daughtry


----------



## Senko

I'm in


----------



## Dillzer

I would buy one.


----------



## timberghost51

Count me in


----------



## vortecman

Put me down for one.....


----------



## meathammer

I'm interested


----------



## jwrigley

Yes please


----------



## 6xsteelers

Yes,,he`d be able to retire on the sales,,,


----------



## smokin'dually

I would like one


----------



## juspassinthru

Two here please


----------



## 3SixtyOutdoors

Count me in


----------



## blakbelt

I would buy one


----------



## JavelinaHunter

I'm in.


----------



## nimrod1034

I'm in as well.


----------



## NICESCOTTY

Definitely want one. 

Sent from my GS3


----------



## rutmaster

yep!!


----------



## nuts&bolts

Reiningfish wants one (for reference purposes)


----------



## little buddy

I want one to watch and a second to put in my safety deposit box.


----------



## brandonlw

Oh yeah count me in I want one alan is a man with a wealth of knowlodge


----------



## deanrb

I would like one !!


----------



## Rhody Hunter

I'm interested


----------



## Protecshooter

yes please


----------



## chirohunter73

Sign me up for one since I have to go to a stupid family reunion that weekend!


----------



## bowhunter518

Absolutely


----------



## nuts&bolts

MonzaRacer wants a DVD (for reference purposes)


----------



## Bowtech n ROSS

I'm in


----------



## 74Superlead

Yep - for sure!


----------



## tnarcher1982

I'm in for one


----------



## smt16

x1.


----------



## randydb

Me Please


----------



## thomasjg

I would like one, please.


----------



## Zer09

me too


----------



## nuts&bolts

enabear722 wants a DVD (for reference purposes)


----------



## Ruttin BUX

interested


----------



## nuts&bolts

Octoberjohn wants a DVD (for reference purposes).


----------



## rsully661

I'm in , Paypal ready!!


----------



## nuts&bolts

rsully661 said:


> I'm in , Paypal ready!!


I will send a note to everyone on the list,
when the DVD is ready to go.


----------



## cerec_cat

I want one


----------



## cypert2

Sign me up.


----------



## Neophyte2

I'm interested in the dvd...


----------



## DLJ

I'll take one


----------



## Otter5

Send me a note. Paypal ready


----------



## 5MileCreek

Please put me in for one.


----------



## Chall08

i want one


----------



## toddwagner

im in 
, let it roll


----------



## Haligan5

I will buy one.


----------



## BearNDown

In like flynn


----------



## WTM

I am in. when and where do I send the money


----------



## woodpecker1

im in!


----------



## nuts&bolts

Otter5 said:


> Send me a note. Paypal ready


Yup.

I will send ya note,
when the DVD is ready to go.


----------



## Drsmith751

I'm in!


----------



## buttonbucky

I'll take one! That's if someone see's me way down here at #830!!!!!!


----------



## nuts&bolts

WTM said:


> I am in. when and where do I send the money


Hang onto the money for now. Need to write the DVD. I have 6 years of posts to select from.
I also have the FREE Nuts&Bolts Guide...(150+ pages with LOTS of pictures) that I put together a few years back...

http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=1399457

to covert to DVD format.

So,
lots of material to choose from.

Waiting for California State Government to approve my brand new LLC company paperwork.
Then, the work on the DVD begins.

I will send you a note, when everything is ready,
when the DVD meets my standards.


----------



## nuts&bolts

buttonbucky said:


> I'll take one! That's if someone see's me way down here at #830!!!!!!


Gotcha down on my list.


----------



## rcmjr

me too, me too!


----------



## badgerbob8

I would like one to !!!!!


----------



## DeepFried

I'm in for one. 

Sent via satellite


----------



## mod10g

Alan what are we looking at time wise, about a year or so?


----------



## nuts&bolts

mod10g said:


> Alan what are we looking at time wise, about a year or so?


No way!
I would not do that to you guys.

I filed my new Limited Liability Company paperwork with the State of California today.
Current turnaround time was 7 WEEKS...can ya believe dat!

But, "we" have an expedited service, where for only $350...we can process your paperwork in 48-72 hours.
WELL.....I said, SIGN ME UP.

I didn't bother to ask how much the "standard" fee was....to process paperwork.

So,
soon as I have my paperwork approved,
then, I can start spending some $$$$$ to build on my home studio equipment.

I need pro level audio,
DVD authoring software,
studio lighting...

looking into software to do closed captioning on the DVD
*(had one request...so I think this is something I want to do)*

need to do some tax stuff with my CPA for the new LLC

so,
I can have the DVD done before the Hitaga seminar in September...

or 

I can wait and have some photos/video clips from Hitaga included in the DVD.

So,
OPTION 1...is before Hitaga in September for a target completion date

or

OPTION 2...is slightly AFTER Hitaga seminar, so I can include shots of the seminar.


----------



## NoDeerInIowa

#2!

Team Whack- Sees NoDeer


----------



## gfm1960

closed captioning is an awesome idea.my wife is hearing impaired so i'm accustom to reading closed captioning while i watch and listen to television.it's a great feature.please don't forget me when the dvd get's released


----------



## Deer Slayer I

ill take one and one for my brother


----------



## nuts&bolts




----------



## Z7HAWK

He is great! I WANT one!!


----------



## nuts&bolts

gfm1960 said:


> closed captioning is an awesome idea.my wife is hearing impaired so i'm accustom to reading closed captioning while i watch and listen to television.it's a great feature.please don't forget me when the dvd get's released


Will do.

I have you on my list.


----------



## DeepFried

nuts&bolts said:


>


Can't wait lugnut Jr. :thumbup::thumbup:

Sent via satellite


----------



## mark15857

I would like to be on the list


----------



## Franklin7x57

Me to


----------



## sues

Count me in for a DVD please


----------



## rocket80

Wouldn't it have to be a mini series to get all helpful info out of his head


----------



## trebor1

Add me to the list!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bogenfreak

Hello

Yes, I will also want to Order one !


----------



## ArcherAdam

Gonna be great!

Sent from my ADR6350 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## bigfreak

I would like a video. Let me know how much and when.


----------



## nuts&bolts

bigfreak said:


> I would like a video. Let me know how much and when.


I've got you on my list.
When I finish the DVD, when it meets my standards,
then, I will send a note to each and every one on the list
and let you know.

So,
in the meantime,
send me a note to my email below...

with any requests for what you want to see in the DVD.

[email protected]


----------



## ctarcher

Alan,

Thanks for the information. Please sign me up for a DVD.

Gary


----------



## whack n stack

Sign me up at any cost! I need the DVD!!

I can't make the show now. Forgot about my nephews b day.


----------



## Bowbuster123

Sign me up for one!!!!
Thanks


----------



## nuts&bolts

whack n' stack said:


> Sign me up at any cost! I need the DVD!!
> 
> I can't make the show now. Forgot about my nephews b day.


I've got you on the list. I'll send you a note, when the DVD is ready to go.


----------



## whack n stack

nuts&bolts said:


> I've got you on the list. I'll send you a note, when the DVD is ready to go.


Thank you Alan! Man, I wish I could be there!


----------



## slayerrd

I'll take one too.


----------



## bigbucks170

please put me on the list.....Sir


----------



## nuts&bolts

bigbucks170 said:


> please put me on the list.....Sir


Done.


----------



## rednecbowhunter

Add me also. Would love to have one


----------



## locusthill1831

I would like one!


----------



## ceebee

Please send one my way.


----------



## subdomain

I'm in


----------



## pdonnafi

I will take one.


----------



## littleonion

I would take one.

Sent from my SCH-R530U using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Mordekyle

Sign me up


----------



## 3Dmaniac

count me in..


----------



## quizzinator

I'll take one


----------



## rt racing

he has been a great help with mine. put me in for 3 be great to hand them to the sons for working on their bows as well.


----------



## badluckmike

I"ll take one, thanks


----------



## pass thru 2

im in


----------



## HHunter37

I'm in!


----------



## toxophilus84

Please add me too.


----------



## soundtx

Me want.


----------



## GTOJoe

I also would like one. 
Thanks


----------



## Dakoda

Put me down as well.


----------



## cjsportsman

Me too!

Sent from my DROID X2


----------



## SouthernStyle

One foe me


----------



## Crash_Pilot

Please put me on your list


----------



## Mbtuner

I'd like one, please.


----------



## shawn_bentley

I'll buy one!

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## AdamGable

I would like one too, please.


----------



## uswd930

One for me too, please.


----------



## Tinfoil

Yep, I'm in for the count. HH Jerry


----------



## spmnlvr

I would like two just in case I wear out the first one.


----------



## McStamper

Great idea! I'd love one.


----------



## nuts&bolts

spmnlvr said:


> I would like two just in case I wear out the first one.


Most definitely.
Got ya down for 2 on my list.
Thank you.


----------



## shadowlin

I want one
Will there be a digital version which can be downloaded via internet?


----------



## nick3950

I'll take one.


----------



## Northernbuddy

I am very interested in One of His DVD's.


----------



## catfishmafia76

I'll need one too.


----------



## tripleb2431

Interested


----------



## mvortex

I need one


----------



## nuts&bolts

shadowlin said:


> I want one
> Will there be a digital version which can be downloaded via internet?


Hard copy DVD with closed captioning is where I am headed at the moment.


----------



## ILOVE3D

Just post here on AT where to send money to. I can't wait for it.


----------



## nuts&bolts

ILOVE3D said:


> Just post here on AT where to send money to. I can't wait for it.


I've got you on my list. I will send each and every person a note
when the DVD set is ready.

Just filed my paper work with the State of California to form a new LLC company.
Then,
after the business checking account is setup, I start purchasing all the hardware...
pro audio...DVD authoriing software...more photo studio equipment..better lighting
to start and build the DVD master.

Lots of material to sort through, organize, re-write for DVD format...kinda like writing a script.

When the DVD meets my standards, then I'll publish and burn and let everyone know that it's ready to fly.


----------



## Dmarlatt

Definitely


----------



## Babooze

Im in!!


----------



## Out West

I'd probably take one.


----------



## Rowdy1059

I do

Rowdy1059


----------



## Hondabbq

Ship to Canada? Then yes. 


Sent by me from here.


----------



## Piedro

Ship to Finland?  
Sent from my Nokia Lumia 820


----------



## nuts&bolts

Hondabbq said:


> Ship to Canada? Then yes.
> 
> 
> Sent by me from here.


Definitely.

Will be shipping worldwide.


----------



## nuts&bolts

Piedro said:


> Ship to Finland?
> Sent from my Nokia Lumia 820


Yes, of course.
Shipping worldwide.


----------



## MYMAXXIS

yes please..and thx


----------



## cjorg

Me too!


----------



## Jwillman6

Yes, I will take one.


----------



## chuck7413

Count me in for one.


----------



## damo-eire

Put me on the list for sure


----------



## Piedro

One for me too. Can it pay paypal?
Sent from my Nokia Lumia 820


----------



## nuts&bolts

Piedro said:


> One for me too. Can it pay paypal?
> Sent from my Nokia Lumia 820


The DVD will be ready around September 2013.
When the DVD is ready, I will send you a note.


----------



## rustown

I want one for sure


----------



## TBradley

I want one!!


----------



## Broward Lawman

I would purchase one if the price was reasonable.

BL


----------



## heh

Count me in. heh


----------



## nuts&bolts

Broward Lawman said:


> I would purchase one if the price was reasonable.
> 
> BL


Price will be very reasonable.


----------



## bobdvm

Please put me down for one. Thanks.


----------



## thenson

Add my name to the list...


----------



## nuts&bolts

bobdvm said:


> Please put me down for one. Thanks.


Will do.

Was nice meeting you earlier, for our training session in person.
Hope you are shooting well.


----------



## nuts&bolts

thenson said:


> Add my name to the list...


Long time no talk.
Most definitely add you to the list.
I will send a note, when the DVD is ready to fly.


----------



## BowArkie

I'll take one!


----------



## KurtVL

Ill probably want one


----------



## LtlRushnArchr30

count me in


----------



## joeybear

I'll do one. I was hoping his seminar was in May. I can't get off work in September to get over there.


----------



## Mahly

I'd be interested.


----------



## General RE LEE

General RE LEE said:


> Me, me, pick me


I want one if you happen to have missed my post from March 20 lol!

Thank you for all your help N&B


----------



## Blueberry_DLD

Count me in!


----------



## REDVANES

this guy wants one!


----------



## nuts&bolts

General RE LEE said:


> I want one if you happen to have missed my post from March 20 lol!
> 
> Thank you for all your help N&B


Hello General RE LEE. I have you on my list.
I will send you a note, when I have everything ready.

Ordered the pro audio equipment..check.
Started the paperwork to form a LLC company with the State of CA...check-check.
Ordered the DVD authoring software...triple-check.
Gotta beef up my studio lighting and maybe rent some pro SLR lenses.


----------



## BigWave

I'll take one. A guy can always learn something new!!!


----------



## 68ymarta

I very much like to get that DVD too


----------



## demotts 808

I'm interested also.thanx


----------



## Titustrading

Yes please


----------



## blueglide1

I would take one also.


----------



## Toad3575

Me.


----------



## nuts&bolts

Toad3575 said:


> Me.


CONGRATULATIONS!!!!!!

Toad3575....
you are the 1,000th pre-order for my first DVD.

So,
no charge.

I will send you a note, when your copy of the DVD is finished.


----------



## Blacky

I'd like to have one too, now that I'm going back to compound.

Blacky


----------



## dway

Put me on the list please. 
Thanks


----------



## Joe Genovese

I want one too


----------



## rdneckhillbilly

Is he nude in the video? If yes my wife would like one. LOL!
If no, put me on the list please and thank you. :thumbs_up:thumbs_up:thumbs_up


----------



## Gunner7800

nuts&bolts said:


> CONGRATULATIONS!!!!!!
> 
> Toad3575....
> you are the 1,000th pre-order for my first DVD.
> 
> So,
> no charge.
> 
> I will send you a note, when your copy of the DVD is finished.


I'll take one. Do I get a free one for being post #944 in this thread?


----------



## UCNYbowhunter

I would definitely want one


----------



## zamolxes

Here in Romania I need one!


----------



## middleagedmutan

Put me down for one how much and where to send funds thanks.


----------



## snoodcrusher

I'd like one too.


----------



## sdriggs55

I want one fo sho....


----------



## nuts&bolts

NSSCOTT wants a DVD (for reference purposes).


----------



## nuts&bolts

middleagedmutan said:


> Put me down for one how much and where to send funds thanks.


I will send you a note,
when the DVD is ready to go.

Just received the new pro level audio equipment.
Sooooooo, gotta build the sound studio.
Just received new LLC paperwork from the State of California.
More paperwork to finish. Legal forms. Gotta pay startup company taxes to California.

Then,
start shooting the DVD, and recording audio.

When it's done,
I will send everyone a note.


----------



## 270Bowman

I'll take a copy


----------



## DanF

I believe I would take one!! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bendel

I want one!


----------



## Unclegus

Yes, definitely


----------



## jbrian

Definitely me...


----------



## KnightsHockey

I will for sure


----------



## Fire9378

I would love one too.


----------



## nuts&bolts

jmann28 wants a copy (for reference purposes).


----------



## DeerSlayer_T3

i'd like one


----------



## huntn_junkie

I would like one as well....thank you-


----------



## nuts&bolts

DeerSlayer_T3 said:


> i'd like one


Gotcha on my list.


----------



## runninghounds

Hey nuts and bolt do you you have me down for 2 DVDs thank you steve


----------



## JasonB76

I would like a DVD as well please ... thank you


----------



## chamberlainhwt

I would love to buy one just learning to tune my own bow and this would be a great help


----------



## buckhunter08

I would also like to have a dvd


----------



## nuts&bolts

runninghounds said:


> Hey nuts and bolt do you you have me down for 2 DVDs thank you steve


Hello Steve.

Yup.

I will send you a note,
after the DVD is ready to fly.


----------



## DFA

I'd like one also.
DFA


----------



## tek

Count me in for one....Thanks.


----------



## up_close

I'll take one!

Sent from my Dinc using Taptalk


----------



## Sparrowhawk

Like they said in the 80s, I'm up for the downstroke. 
Translation: I'll take one.
Thanks.


----------



## Slickhead Reapr

I'd like one please.


----------



## barmar65

I would like 1 also please.


----------



## J.C

I'll take one!


----------



## brownstonebear

Most definitely. I would like one as well. Thank You and looking forward to the DVD.


----------



## allankuz

Count me in!


----------



## mez

I would like one.


----------



## brianincc

I'm in as well.


----------



## horsehands

Hit me with one,please.


----------



## celtpaddy

I'll take one. Thanks


----------



## HOLDFASTHANK

I would like one


----------



## Nathan g

Put me down for one as well!


----------



## chuckatuk

Put me down too.


----------



## Wally6886

Put me on the list, please.


----------



## rdneckhillbilly

I believe I am on the list already but what is the ETA on the DVD?


----------



## nuts&bolts

rdneckhillbilly said:


> I believe I am on the list already but what is the ETA on the DVD?


That is an EXCELLENT question.

So,
here is my todo list.

Finish LLC paperwork with the State of California.
Gotta register with the IRS for a Federal Tax ID no.
Open up the business banking accounts.

Just purchased a binary cam bow...no yoke cables.

I have a single cam.
I have a hybrid cam.
I have a twin cam.

So,
now I can do a full teardown, and then build the bow from pieces, and photo the entire process.
I can walk through the steps, explain what and why the system works the way it does.
Once assembly is complete, then I will go through the entire tuning process, as if the bow came fresh out of the factory box.

The easy part is the writing. 
I will comb through the 6+ years and 20,000 posts and boil it down, summarize, edit down to fit into DVD format.
Not sure if this will fit on ONE DVD or maybe a 2 disk set.

So,
then the photo/video shoot starts. Gotta add to my photo library, and take video clips, where it will help explain the concept better.

So,
the ORIGINAL goal
was to summarize the September 2013 seminar at Hitaga Archery, in Iowa.

I think now,
the goal is to publish my "book" in DVD format.

All the material is written..mostly. Got some new "stuff".

*When would you LIKE the DVD released?*

I'm only semi-retired,
still working half time...developing a prototype medical device (artificial disc for the neck and another for the lower back).


----------



## redyak3

I'd like one as well, Thanks


----------



## nuts&bolts

redyak3 said:


> I'd like one as well, Thanks


Howzit. My wife is from Oahu.


----------



## rdneckhillbilly

nuts&bolts said:


> That is an EXCELLENT question.
> 
> So,
> here is my todo list.
> 
> Finish LLC paperwork with the State of California.
> Gotta register with the IRS for a Federal Tax ID no.
> Open up the business banking accounts.
> 
> Just purchased a binary cam bow...no yoke cables.
> 
> I have a single cam.
> I have a hybrid cam.
> I have a twin cam.
> 
> So,
> now I can do a full teardown, and then build the bow from pieces, and photo the entire process.
> I can walk through the steps, explain what and why the system works the way it does.
> Once assembly is complete, then I will go through the entire tuning process, as if the bow came fresh out of the factory box.
> 
> The easy part is the writing.
> I will comb through the 6+ years and 20,000 posts and boil it down, summarize, edit down to fit into DVD format.
> Not sure if this will fit on ONE DVD or maybe a 2 disk set.
> 
> So,
> then the photo/video shoot starts. Gotta add to my photo library, and take video clips, where it will help explain the concept better.
> 
> So,
> the ORIGINAL goal
> was to summarize the September 2013 seminar at Hitaga Archery, in Iowa.
> 
> I think now,
> the goal is to publish my "book" in DVD format.
> 
> All the material is written..mostly. Got some new "stuff".
> 
> *When would you LIKE the DVD released?*
> 
> I'm only semi-retired,
> still working half time...developing a prototype medical device (artificial disc for the neck and another for the lower back).


*When would you LIKE the DVD released?*
Well now of course. LOL!
Wow! That's a crap load of stuff to get done. 
Looking forward to getting it.


----------



## redyak3

nuts&bolts said:


> Howzit. My wife is from Oahu.


Nice...originally from Oahu as well. I went to school up in Chico, nor-cal is some fine country!


----------



## hartofthethumb

I'll take one!


----------



## WVaBuckHunter

I'll have one


----------



## mknpwr

Put me down for one as well. Thanks!

Sent from my rotary dial phone


----------



## RAbdou

I would love to pay for one.:thumbup:

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## AF_TT

I'd take one.

Sent from my HTC6435LVW using Tapatalk 2


----------



## jack mac

Count me in


----------



## Elliot1987

I'd like one!


----------



## scratch

Yes, Please.


----------



## PFC FNG

I would like one as well.


----------



## BUSHfire

I want one too!!!


----------



## nuts&bolts

BUSHfire said:


> I want one too!!!


wooohooo.
YOU are post #1000,
so, no charge.

I'll send you a note,
when the DVD is ready to fly.


----------



## Rodfog

put me down for one


----------



## gethuntin

One here.


----------



## Scottie

a must have for an archery library! I'll take one!


----------



## atennishu

Me too please


----------



## buckmaster8501

Me too!


----------



## awal767

Sign me up for one more! Maybe at least one. I have relationships with several coaches and quite a few JOAD archers who will benefit hugely from your amazingly comprehensive knowledge of bow mechanics. Not to mention your excellent, thorough instructions. You really have a knack for presenting information in a way that's easy to understand. You make it very clear to even the most novice archers to develop a deep understanding of the nuts and bolts of the compound bow. If it weren't for your great posts and especially the advice you were so generous to give me personally through IM, I wouldn't know a good deal of what I know now. You're a great asset to the archery community. Thanks so much for all you do. I'm really looking forward to this DVD! 

I don't know whether this question has been asked yet: will you be including any segments on Olympic recurve tuning? That would be terrific; though that could probably be its own box-set! 

Cheers!


----------



## kodiak61

In like Flynn


----------



## deadeyemark

I definitely want one. Thanx for starting the thread.
Mark


----------



## JjAltman

Yes, I want onetoo May already be onthe list?


----------



## wy_will

I know that I need one.


----------



## Threestars

*I want one*

Absolutely I want one


----------



## Nocknboots

Gladly pay for one. Count me in.


----------



## Hook29

I want one!


----------



## tshracing

sure


----------



## WhitBri

I do


----------



## NYS Archer

I want and NEED one.


----------



## porter3652

I would love one


----------



## Ridge4Runner

Count me in for one.


----------



## BUSHfire

nuts&bolts said:


> wooohooo.
> YOU are post #1000,
> so, no charge.
> 
> I'll send you a note,
> when the DVD is ready to fly.


YEEEAAAAAAAAAAAA!!! Thanks so much!!! After hearing what your going to have in this I will feel guilty for taking one! At least let me pay the shipping fees!!!
I cant wait because I know how much this DVD will help myself and so many others, simply put your a archery Genius and everyone's go to guy.. Thanks again!


----------



## neromich

I'll take one too


----------



## schilw1

I'll take one!


----------



## me.hunter

BUSHfire said:


> YEEEAAAAAAAAAAAA!!! Thanks so much!!! After hearing what your going to have in this I will feel guilty for taking one! At least let me pay the shipping fees!!!
> I cant wait because I know how much this DVD will help myself and so many others, simply put your a archery Genius and everyone's go to guy.. Thanks again!


Agreed. I should pay something to cover cost and or postage. Mel


----------



## jace

So is he gonna sell DVD's, if so Im in, I ddidnt want to read the whole thread


----------



## nuts&bolts

me.hunter said:


> Agreed. I should pay something to cover cost and or postage. Mel


I am charging for the DVD, but have not set pricing yet.

BUSHfire is the 1,000th post,
so I am giving a DVD free to BUSHfire.

Toad3575 is the 1,000th pre-order for the DVD,
so I am giving a FREE DVD to Toad3575.

I have already spent $1000 in legal fees to form the production company.
State of California wants $800 up front on day 1, of the company.
Now, am applying for a Federal Tax ID.

Producing a DVD is apparently costly.


----------



## rajahmar

I will take one.


----------



## BBack

I would like one also.


----------



## whereuat

I would like one


----------



## Unk Bond

Unk Bond said:


> ====================
> 
> Hello All
> No one is more please than I to here its started. And i tip my :set1_CHAPLIN3: to you.
> Looks like I'm going to haft to eat crow. It won't be so bad. Knowing its coming to the for front. For a deseving guy. [ Later



==================

Hello Alan or is now Joe :wink:
:set1_thinking: A hand cribbed name Sig, would be :shade:. :lol3: on my 2 . [ Later


----------



## nuts&bolts

Unk Bond said:


> ==================
> 
> Hello Alan or is now Joe :wink:
> :set1_thinking: A hand cribbed name Sig, would be :shade:. :lol3: on my 2 . [ Later


Will do.


----------



## jdoc

i will take one!!


----------



## NeshotaValley

I want one too!

Sent from my PB99400 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## coweye

I'll take one, just let me know how to pay


----------



## Buffalo Hunter

Same here. I'll take one, just want to know how to pay up.


----------



## jusoldave

Absolutely! Just post up the how-to-order info when you're ready to rock; I'm in.


----------



## nuts&bolts

jusoldave said:


> Absolutely! Just post up the how-to-order info when you're ready to rock; I'm in.


Will do.
I will send a note to each and every person on this thread,
when the DVD is ready to fly.

Still working out the legal side of my production company.


----------



## nuts&bolts

coweye said:


> I'll take one, just let me know how to pay


Will do. I'll send you a note, when the DVD is ready to fly.


----------



## edhofishguy

I'm in when you get it sorted out.


----------



## Rredle

I want one


----------



## Rantz

It's the least I can do after all of the help Alan has given me. Heck, or even the thousands of others for that matter.

Count me in!


----------



## randal L

I will take one


----------



## Wapiti06

Yes please...


----------



## Longbow42

I'll buy one for sure.


----------



## tannercutiger

I want one also


----------



## J Whittington

hood needs one


----------



## linepusher

Count me in for one please.


----------



## Cjerl

I want one


----------



## barrettwilliams

I want one.


----------



## TheDuke4

I would like one as well


----------



## stampy

I would like one as well please.


----------



## sightpin

I would like to have one too!


----------



## ikhmalok

I definitely want 1


----------



## jmpk

I'd like one.


----------



## conggek

P&y only said:


> Nuts&Bolts will be making the DVD we have all been waiting for at his first ever AT seminar in September. I started this post to make a record of who will want one of his DVD's when it's done. Please don't use this thread for chat. Just a list of names. We will also see to it that AT is taken care of for allowing this on here once there actually IS a DVD. Who wants one? You know Alan will keep the cost down as much as he can.


I want one.


----------



## soonerboy

I want one.


----------



## alphaburner

put me down for 1 too


----------



## OhioHoytHunter

Yes please, I would like one.


----------



## gmtx

Put me down for one


----------



## Oldkey

I want one


----------



## zhunter62

Interested in one, just let me know what the price is first.


----------



## ashmass

i'll take one!


----------



## cmccorkle

I am also interested in one.


----------



## swbuckmaster

In

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk 2


----------



## peregrine82

Yes


----------



## croc4

+1 for me also


----------



## lern

One for me


----------



## cbateman1

P&y only said:


> Nuts&Bolts will be making the DVD we have all been waiting for at his first ever AT seminar in September. I started this post to make a record of who will want one of his DVD's when it's done. Please don't use this thread for chat. Just a list of names. We will also see to it that AT is taken care of for allowing this on here once there actually IS a DVD. Who wants one? You know Alan will keep the cost down as much as he can.


I am interested Chad Bateman (cbateman1)


----------



## Rocky44

i want one


----------



## ArcherXT

I'll buy one


----------



## bucks/bulls

Ill add one to the n&b collage of info in my shop area..

Sent from my LGL75C using Tapatalk 2


----------



## MikeR

I'd like one.


----------



## nuts&bolts

MiStickSlinger would like a copy (for reference purposes).


----------



## gridman

P&y only said:


> Nuts&Bolts will be making the DVD we have all been waiting for at his first ever AT seminar in September. I started this post to make a record of who will want one of his DVD's when it's done. Please don't use this thread for chat. Just a list of names. We will also see to it that AT is taken care of for allowing this on here once there actually IS a DVD. Who wants one? You know Alan will keep the cost down as much as he can.


I think I may be interested


----------



## Sean A. Jones

I would like one... Just got all three of my baby girls and my wife into Archery. That sounds like a good tool I could use for them.


----------



## Sinister01

I'm gonna want one also.


----------



## clar 6

I'm interested


----------



## Huntinsker

I would like the DVD as well. It's great to read about it but it will be awesome to see it. Priceless information.


----------



## alltires

N&B is the best.... Count me in for 1


----------



## babydeuce

Count me in...

Jack


----------



## gut pile ohio

I am in


----------



## bill_collector

Count me in


----------



## bowtechnow

Me!


----------



## Bill C

Me too.


----------



## drdanke

I would love to support N&B's efforts, and learn a thing or two in the process!


----------



## pcaz

I'm in for one


----------



## WCork

I do!


----------



## Jeffro1011

I would like one, as well.


----------



## Wasp100

I do..


----------



## turkeyhunter60

sure would...


----------



## Bow-bow

Count me in!


----------



## VeroShooter

I'm in


----------



## live2climb

I would sure like one. Count me in.


----------



## Red Cabomba

I want the n&b DVD for my birthday!!!


----------



## toddskill

one for me


----------



## Bo Bob

Interested myself.


----------



## DEESHAW

sign me up


----------



## dew hunter

Yep


----------



## BW-Archery

I do


----------



## modern_outlaw76

Count me in


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## Sectick

I'd take one.


----------



## ssdaubert

I would like one as well.


----------



## RchurE

In.


----------



## Blueberry_DLD

When will this be available?


----------



## bwhntr7973

I am definitely interested in one!


----------



## deadsquirrel

Yes


----------



## mastermason6

thanks


----------



## nuts&bolts

Blueberry_DLD said:


> When will this be available?


EXCELLENT question.

I have started writing the script.
Going through my 6 years of posts, teaching here on AT.
Checking against the questions/pm messages getting lately,
against my list/script to make sure I don't miss anything.

If you have any questions/subjects you want covered in the DVD,
please,
send me a pm.

All the pro audio equipment has arrived.
I have the DVD authoring software.
Looking into getting dual video cameras, so I can shoot two angles at once (overhead and frontal).
Need to set up the twin cameras with remote control and remote live monitoring.

Probably going to splice still shots (digital stills) with live video clips, and then record a separate audio track
(voice over), and add a subtitle track/captions across the bottom.

Still have legal and financial stuff to finish with State of California and the feds.

I'll keep you folks posted. Months..not weeks.


----------



## mr_matty

Ill take one


----------



## d_ninja

I'll take one!!


----------



## np205

sign me up


----------



## SOcalTrail

Want!


----------



## ORROSS334

I do


----------



## ojogallegos

I'll take one.


----------



## solocam9696

Ill buy one 

Sent Via Pony Express


----------



## J Gilbert

I definitely want one


----------



## PK101

i'll have one if you ship to Australia


----------



## chsnelk03

Yes please.


----------



## GREY907

I sure would.


----------



## homerl14

I am interested


----------



## nuts&bolts

PK101 said:


> i'll have one if you ship to Australia


Shipping worldwide.


----------



## rblosser

yes please


----------



## XxHolleyxX

1 for me Please


----------



## tripleb2431

nuts&bolts said:


> EXCELLENT question.
> 
> I have started writing the script.
> Going through my 6 years of posts, teaching here on AT.
> Checking against the questions/pm messages getting lately,
> against my list/script to make sure I don't miss anything.
> 
> If you have any questions/subjects you want covered in the DVD,
> please,
> send me a pm.
> 
> All the pro audio equipment has arrived.
> I have the DVD authoring software.
> Looking into getting dual video cameras, so I can shoot two angles at once (overhead and frontal).
> Need to set up the twin cameras with remote control and remote live monitoring.
> 
> Probably going to splice still shots (digital stills) with live video clips, and then record a separate audio track
> (voice over), and add a subtitle track/captions across the bottom.
> 
> Still have legal and financial stuff to finish with State of California and the feds.
> 
> I'll keep you folks posted. Months..not weeks.



Cool keep us posted can't wait my mind is a sponge.


----------



## Susurrus

Yes please! If it's anything like Alan's AT posts, my knowledge of compound bow mechanics/shooter mechanics will greatly benefit!


----------



## nuts&bolts

Susurrus said:


> Yes please! If it's anything like Alan's AT posts, my knowledge of compound bow mechanics/shooter mechanics will greatly benefit!


Will do.

hehehehehehe.


----------



## bowtexan

Mark me down!


----------



## MDJB12

I want one.


----------



## RatherBArchery

yep


----------



## rogersaddler

I want one. Any idea when it will be out


----------



## Tony Trietch

One please.


----------



## 03fan

I'm in.


----------



## nuts&bolts

rogersaddler said:


> I want one. Any idea when it will be out


Rough script writing (skelton) is nearly complete.

Now, gotta comb through my 6 years of posts, teaching here on AT.
and see if I have missed anything.

*If you have any questions/subjects you want covered in the DVD,
please,
send me a pm.*

Pro audio equipment has arrived...check.
DVD authoring software arrived....check-check.

Looking into getting dual video cameras, so I can shoot two angles at once (overhead and frontal).
Need to set up the twin cameras with remote control and remote live monitoring.

Video cam #1 arriving later today. 
Strother Moxie arriving today...(need a Binary with no yoke cables for the DVD).

Wrapped up financials with the bank for the LLC yesterday.
Gotta finish sales tax paperwork with the State of California.
Got my Federal Tax ID number yesterday.

Need to decide on the live monitoring system for the digital SLR.
Need to decide on the live monitoring system for the video cams.
Gotta pick what video cam for remote #2.

Thinking about building a video gib system for overhead shots.

So,
need months to build a master tape,
do the audio track, set the subtitles, ship the master out for burning a DVD glass master
for mass production.

Months.


----------



## frd567

I want one also. At 53 yrs. old it's high time this old dog learns new tricks that work!


----------



## kc hay seed

i know i am on this list some where i just could not find it but YES I WANT ONE!!


----------



## nuts&bolts

kc hay seed said:


> i know i am on this list some where i just could not find it but YES I WANT ONE!!


Yup, you are on my list.
I will send a note to each and everyone on this post,
when the DVD is ready to fly.


----------



## roachcore

I really want one


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## PAhunter

Ill take one!


----------



## Ehunter42

Put me down for a couple copies. Thanks Alan for all the great things you do for us!


----------



## southerniowa

Id sure like one.


----------



## redbone311

One (or maybe 2) for me.


----------



## buckhunter08

Me!


----------



## Bravodelta

I'm in


----------



## bowzilla22

meatwho!!! I mean me too


----------



## 206313 Alien

ok count me in


----------



## red oak

i would like a dvd also


----------



## grizzly

In!!


----------



## jdcamo

Me too


----------



## Whackmaster1

I'm in as well.


----------



## ducknrun

I'll have one please


----------



## ULTRAHOYT

Yup I'm game


----------



## R.Hunt1

I'LL TAKE TWO!!! well probably just one, but heck ya I will purchase !


----------



## Karl22

Is this "Nuts and bolts' is it a book that is currently out? and if so where can i find this book? thanks


----------



## nuts&bolts

Karl22 said:


> Is this "Nuts and bolts' is it a book that is currently out? and if so where can i find this book? thanks


Nuts&Bolts Guide to Tuning and Shooting Compound Bows.

Free.

Right here.

http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=1399457


----------



## Straight Arrow

I'll take one also.


----------



## ftlotg15

Count me in.


----------



## muzzletalk

I'm in


----------



## kernelklink

in please


----------



## Tallybowman

one for me


----------



## rmomn

I'm interested


----------



## Andreaskyndesen

ill take one


----------



## fightingspurs

I am interested..


----------



## rcarney

yes, please


----------



## NoahAU

I'm in!


----------



## exclip

YES!! Please!


----------



## chey2guy

Sign me up


----------



## Bullseyegirl14

I'll take 1!


----------



## mandrroofing

Ill take one as well plzzz


----------



## Bushy402

I'm Interested...


----------



## [email protected]

:thumbs_up


----------



## Intensemojo

Yes please


----------



## mackdog

I'm in.. Thanks


----------



## reezen11

im in for one ..


----------



## open#5

Me!!


----------



## Hexed

Me too


----------



## mobowtech

I would like one.

Thanks.


----------



## vhram

i would like one too.


----------



## octain2

absolutely!!! ill take one!!


----------



## [email protected]

Please sign me up for two copies... i know ill watch the first one till the dvd falls apart.
[email protected]


----------



## Peltsi

One for me.


----------



## BMWbubba

I want one.


----------



## mbullism

interested


----------



## hillr3

I want one


----------



## Ultra Limited

Take at least one and maybe another depending on $'s.


----------



## SlinginZ7

I'm in for one!


----------



## McFly

I'm interested in one, Thanks.


----------



## rob dog

I am interested in one. 


Thanks,


----------



## OhioDeer5

Me 

Sent from my EVO using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Coonhuntercraig

This guy


----------



## SimperFi

I'm in so long as the moths in my wallet don't disagree.


----------



## cummins91

I'm in, Thank you


----------



## ikrete

One for me, please


----------



## Camp Creeker

I'm in


----------



## indyEL1TE

I'd like one.


----------



## Janss72

ill take one alan


----------



## ozarkmtnhunter

Ill take one


----------



## Tunaboy

Me too


----------



## bigHUN

Count me in


----------



## bernies boy

YES Please!


----------



## huntnutsbro

i want one for sure!


----------



## Tallybowman

I'll take two.


----------



## donjuan

Me,me,me,me,me,me,me,me......................................


----------



## Peteyur

I would like a few because I will wear the first one out and I know several people who need one as well.


----------



## EnfieldEd

Please put me down as well


----------



## Cahinsh

Yes definitely


----------



## Leon Garfield

Count me in I want one for sure.... thanks


----------



## pdj

Want one!


----------



## archerykid13

I'll take one for sure.


----------



## crownkingsteve

Ill take one please


----------



## Bowfinger63

Oh yeah!
Whenever I would break an arrow, by robin hooding, I would make a silent prayer to the archery gods. this is what I would ask for.
thank you, thank you, thank you.
Um, Yes, I would buy one, or 3 please.


----------



## stuckbuck

I would love to get one!


----------



## tinman1911

I would like one also


----------



## Rem100XR

Yes, definitely down for one.


----------



## Hayzuse

I would be like one also!!


----------



## Stratcat

No reason in the world to not want this knowledge at hand. I'm in.


----------



## cubsfan

I'd be interested.


----------



## porrini44

I'm game. Put me down for one please.


----------



## gribble21

I want one.

Sent from my HTC Sensation 4G using Tapatalk 2


----------



## nuts&bolts

I've been busy, working on my workshop.

Just finished up a 12-foot long bench,
to build single cam bowstrings.


----------



## NoDeerInIowa

Nice shop, Sir

Team Whack- Sees NoDeer


----------



## Papow

I'm in. I would buy one!


----------



## bstring

If I havent said I want one already, I want one.


----------



## kesmed2001

Sounds great!


----------



## nuts&bolts

bstring said:


> If I havent said I want one already, I want one.


Yup, I've got you on my list.


----------



## tbotts

count me in, i would also like to purchase one.


----------



## 06hoythunter

Count me in


----------



## PBWPro5

yes please


----------



## ERT

I'll take one.


----------



## harm_hunter

i'd like 1 as well,if there is international shipping


----------



## nuts&bolts

harm_hunter said:


> i'd like 1 as well,if there is international shipping


Of course. Will ship worldwide.


----------



## nuts&bolts

SierraMtns wants a DVD (for reference purposes).


----------



## brownstonebear

Your shop is taking form. nice job


----------



## Alpha Burnt

When will they be out, I would be interested


----------



## nuts&bolts

Alpha Burnt said:


> When will they be out, I would be interested


mid summer, let's say.


----------



## jusoldave

Geez; 42 pages, and 1233 posts: Are ya feelin' the love _now_, NB??? :teeth:


----------



## nuts&bolts

jusoldave said:


> Geez; 42 pages, and 1233 posts: Are ya feelin' the love _now_, NB??? :teeth:


gonna be a summer of love.
Let me know if you want anything in particular 
covered on the DVD.


----------



## Buffalo Hunter

Nuts - Will you be contacting those who express interest in this thread once the DVD becomes available? Although I expressed interest here, I just want to make sure I don't miss out.

Apologies if you already answered this.


----------



## nuts&bolts

Buffalo Hunter said:


> Nuts - Will you be contacting those who express interest in this thread once the DVD becomes available? Although I expressed interest here, I just want to make sure I don't miss out.
> 
> Apologies if you already answered this.


Everyone on this thread,
is on my master list,
and
everyone on the master list
will get a message,
that the DVD is available.


----------



## m3mhunter

Me to. If you don't mind shipping to Canada - I'm paying of course.

Sent from my HTC Etch-a-Sketch


----------



## jusoldave

nuts&bolts said:


> ...Let me know if you want anything in particular
> covered on the DVD.


Well, since you asked... 

As for The Bride and me, we do the home health-care thing with our bows as much as possible; it's a long way to a bow mechanic. Other than that, I know so little about tuning compounds I'll keep my mouth shut. But even knowing so little, your explanations in your "book" (thank you, BTW!) are so clear, even _I_ can follow them. And that's sayin' a lot.

So: as far as I'm concerned, whatever you include is wonderful.


----------



## cajun_man

I would be interested,big time!


----------



## 3trees

I want one for sure. Put me on the list please.
Thanks


----------



## LostHawg

I'm in


----------



## brokenlittleman

Count me in. Nothing better than watching a knowledgeable person do something firsthand. Video is usually the closest we can get. I am sure it ihas been covered but I would like tuning tips for Binary and Hybrid cams.


----------



## n2bows

I would like to get a copy of the DVD also. Thanks!


----------



## Rapt_up

I'm interested.


----------



## nuts&bolts

brokenlittleman said:


> Count me in. Nothing better than watching a knowledgeable person do something firsthand. Video is usually the closest we can get. I am sure it ihas been covered but I would like tuning tips for Binary and Hybrid cams.


Yup.

I have a Mathews Apex 7, to go over single cam.
I have a Maitland, Zeus Gen 2, to go over hybrid cam.
I have the OK Archery DST 40, to go over twin cam.

I have a just purchased Strother Moxie, to go over binary with no yokes, cam system.

Now,
the Mathews Apex 7 was my frankenstein bow, where I added Hoyt Spiral X cams,
and a shoot thru buss cable....

I just converted the Apex 7 back to the original configuration (put the Apex 7 cams back on).
So, I might include the Frankenstein bow, and how to figure this out....maybe.


----------



## jibonilla

i'd take one


----------



## MossyMan

Please add me to the list


----------



## jusoldave

Mmm... didn't even think of listing our bows.

Simple enough: The Bride's got a Hoyt Ruckus (double cam); I've got a Bear Attack (single).

Easy to see who rates the new gear around _our_ house, isn't it? :wink:


----------



## rdneckhillbilly

nuts&bolts said:


> Yup.
> 
> I have a Mathews Apex 7, to go over single cam.
> I have a Maitland, Zeus Gen 2, to go over hybrid cam.
> I have the OK Archery DST 40, to go over twin cam.
> 
> I have a just purchased Strother Moxie, to go over binary with no yokes, cam system.
> 
> Now,
> the Mathews Apex 7 was my frankenstein bow, where I added Hoyt Spiral X cams,
> and a shoot thru buss cable....
> 
> I just converted the Apex 7 back to the original configuration (put the Apex 7 cams back on).
> So, I might include the Frankenstein bow, and how to figure this out....maybe.


Tease!:blob1::whip2:


----------



## Mr.Moose

I'm in


----------



## Silent stalk

Please put me down, I would like one


----------



## poirier00

Me I Do


----------



## nogoodreezen

I'll take one 

Sent from my Motorola RAZR MAXX using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Kordy

sorry if this was already asked, but do you know a round about cost?


----------



## Tra'leah

We would like a copy.


----------



## TheAirMan

I'm interested.


----------



## bloodyboots

PLEASE and THANKYOU


----------



## cfuhrer

Allen,
Put me on the list for two. 
As for requests: I would love to see a section for really, really super basic "for dummies"type stuff. Like how to determine draw length, draw weight, how to decide what cam setup will work best. That kind of stuff.


----------



## 10 bows

*10 bows*

i would like a copy


----------



## nuts&bolts

cfuhrer said:


> Allen,
> Put me on the list for two.
> As for requests: I would love to see a section for really, really super basic "for dummies"type stuff. Like how to determine draw length, draw weight, how to decide what cam setup will work best. That kind of stuff.


Will do.


----------



## nuts&bolts

Kordy said:


> sorry if this was already asked, but do you know a round about cost?


The cost will be reasonable.
If you look a the cost of "dvds" in the Lancaster Archery catalog,
then,
think LESS.


----------



## Eigenart

I would be interested if I can get it shipped to South Africa.


----------



## nuts&bolts

Eigenart said:


> I would be interested if I can get it shipped to South Africa.


Yes,
will be shipping world-wide.


----------



## 30X's

Count me in please!


----------



## CarlV

Please include me in buying one

Thanks


----------



## Kordy

count me in too!


----------



## OrangeBlood

so when is this coming to a theater near me?


----------



## nuts&bolts

OrangeBlood said:


> so when is this coming to a theater near me?


shooting for mid-summer.


----------



## rhodeislandhntr

awesome,,,,, maybe by then i will have my draw board and other accesories for my man cave shop and will put a serious tune on my elite.


----------



## cfuhrer

nuts&bolts said:


> Will do.


:hail:


----------



## thedogfather

add me to the list please


----------



## alpinebowman

Add me to the list as well please.


----------



## ronnielkier

I know I've said ME TOO already ; however, I just do not want to be missed !!!! Very soon (a few weeks ) I'll be constructing my Draw board , Bow press and a spine tester . For now I'm rewiring my shop & upgrading to a 100 amp panel in the shop '' complete rewire ".....

I SHOT IT WITH MY P.S.E. HAMMER!


----------



## frankie_rizzo

I'll take one


----------



## nuts&bolts

ronnielkier said:


> I know I've said ME TOO already ; however, I just do not want to be missed !!!! Very soon (a few weeks ) I'll be constructing my Draw board , Bow press and a spine tester . For now I'm rewiring my shop & upgrading to a 100 amp panel in the shop '' complete rewire ".....
> 
> I SHOT IT WITH MY P.S.E. HAMMER!


Me too.
Just added a few outlets, and some fixtures.


----------



## JacobOutdoors

I would like to be added to the ever growing list please.  looking forward to seeing it!


----------



## penguin162

I'm in too


----------



## bowtechbear

Me too I'm in........


----------



## HAMILTON MICH

Yes, send one to michigan


----------



## Rebelrick

One to Rick In ms.


----------



## droppin bucks

I'm in for one


----------



## MM1017

I'm interested. Thanks


----------



## kgunner2

Count me in


----------



## Ginge

Add me to the list


----------



## nhns4

This guy


I use to shoot at the same spot twice. 🎯


----------



## TexasBassBoy

I'm in also!


----------



## TemplarGroup

Add me to the list


----------



## 57Loader

I'll buy at least 1.


----------



## jljjdye

May have already posted, but I would like one


----------



## GrayTech

To reduce cost by omitting the cost of an actual DVD disc and shipping, you could make it available as a download file so people can burn a DVD themselves. This would make world wide distribution a snap and likely boost sales figures too. If you need help with setting this up feel free to give me a shout.


----------



## bsnider

I would like one. 

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## mac2549

I'm interested for sure!!!

Sent from my XT907 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## carletes47

Please add me to the list
thanks


----------



## AcidPhoenix

Count me in!


----------



## TBear2006

I would love to get my hands on a DVD.


----------



## bowhuntercoop

A DVD would be awesome!


----------



## forkehornreggie

I want one


----------



## sjb3

I would like one.


----------



## mdrdlee

I would like one. Sign me up please.


----------



## celtpaddy

So when is this going to be available ? Sorry if I missed the date.


----------



## jimmyk

I will take one as well!


----------



## nuts&bolts

celtpaddy said:


> So when is this going to be available ? Sorry if I missed the date.


shooting for mid-summer release.


----------



## Runningbuck

count me in!


----------



## rwb16

I'll take one


----------



## j.straughn

I'll take one


----------



## GimpyArcher

Add me to the list


----------



## Robert Fieseler

One for me.


----------



## Whitetailhntr

PM me when ready id love to purchase one!


----------



## nuts&bolts

Whitetailhntr said:


> PM me when ready id love to purchase one!


Everyone on my list
will get a pm message,
when the DVD is ready to fly.


----------



## LostInMS

I'd like one too.

However, with all your knowledge and the breadth of the information, it may require a 4 disc set...


----------



## wojo14

put me down for one!


----------



## nuts&bolts

LostInMS said:


> I'd like one too.
> 
> However, with all your knowledge and the breadth of the information, it may require a 4 disc set...


I will include chapters.
Some folks have asked for captions on the bottom,
for hearing impaired folks,
and
I have a request for captions, cuz of international interest (english not the primary language).

So,
I have requests to include really basic stuff.

I can also get into how I go about building franken bows.

So,
if you have particular items you would like covered in the DVD "set",
please send me a pm message
with your wish list.


----------



## MOvenatic

Put me down for a copy too.


----------



## 152732

Sign me up 

Sent from my ASUS Transformer Pad TF300T using Tapatalk 2


----------



## backhoe

I'm in !!!!!


----------



## Capital_Ken

Me!


----------



## SaskBushMan

Absolutely . Put me down for one! Thanks


----------



## oldpro888

Love to learn from you, not nearly the bow mechanic that I am a shooter. I love frank p to death but nuts and bolts please don't be dry and boring, frank put one out years ago, with great info, just to dry. I'll take one either way, archery isn't exciting, I hope you get it


----------



## dharper

I'll take one too.


----------



## RCDuck

I'll definately get one!


----------



## AngelRa

What is the status of this DVD?


----------



## DeeMac

count me in


----------



## revwilder

I'm in!


----------



## GuinnessGood

Heck yeah I want one...


----------



## nuts&bolts

AngelRa said:


> What is the status of this DVD?


IN progress.

Shop is almost ready to go.
Just installed some lighting.
Need much more lighting to get to video levels.



All the equipment is in.
Have a single cam, twin cam, hybrid cam and no yoke binary cam bows,
that I will cover in the DVD.

Have only 1 video cam,
and considering a 2nd video cam for simultaneous shooting..pic in pic video.


----------



## Alaska at heart

I did not read through all 45 pages thus far, but what is the anticipated cost for the DVD? Interested.....


----------



## reezen11

We are looking at september if i remember correctly


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SierraMtns

Please put me down for one. Also any idea what the cost will be? 

Thanks


----------



## BadRelease

I would like one. Happy Happy Happy


----------



## nuts&bolts

Alaska at heart said:


> I did not read through all 45 pages thus far, but what is the anticipated cost for the DVD? Interested.....


No cost yet.

Look through the Lancaster Archery website at the DVD costs,
and then think LESS.

I can't set the price until I finish writing and shooting the DVDs.

Shooting for LESS than what everyone else is charging.


----------



## DLJ

nuts&bolts said:


> IN progress.
> 
> Shop is almost ready to go.
> Just installed some lighting.
> Need much more lighting to get to video levels.
> 
> 
> 
> All the equipment is in.
> Have a single cam, twin cam, hybrid cam and no yoke binary cam bows,
> that I will cover in the DVD.
> 
> Have only 1 video cam,
> and considering a 2nd video cam for simultaneous shooting..pic in pic video.


The more cams the better (but more editing time)

Front cam, side cam and overhead cam would be awesome


----------



## nuts&bolts

DLJ said:


> The more cams the better (but more editing time)
> 
> Front cam, side cam and overhead cam would be awesome


Ouch!

I LIKE how you think, though.

So, MUCH more lighting requirements.
Probably need to rig a an overhead lighting cage.

Primary video frame, and 
LEFT corner picture-in-picture, and 
RIGHT corner pic-in-pic?


----------



## sgtdww504

I so want one


----------



## z7MagnumFreak

I'll take one


----------



## babyg

I'll but one!

From RAZR MAXX w/ Tapatalk2.
Apex7, CBE, BeeStinger, Stan Black Pearl DS, Pro X-cutters, ALO.com


----------



## TwoOver

Put me down for a copy. Thanks


----------



## mikel m14

I'll take one


----------



## rdtj

I'll take one!


----------



## Nattyice

OH yeah! Sign me up. I want one!


----------



## Outdoorsman_3

I would love one!


----------



## Lungbustah

I want one. Sweet bow porn


----------



## trinibob

Yes


----------



## johncraddock445

I want one,!

Sent from my V8000_USA_Cricket using Tapatalk 2


----------



## BTShooter

I'm in and thanks for doing this!


----------



## Alin_NL

I want one too.
Thanks!


----------



## Whitetail88Arch

I want one!


----------



## dukeofwails

nuts&bolts.
Have you thought about some of those umbrella reflectors for photography? They could really help to spread the light without creating much shadow. I think you can find them cheap on ebay.


----------



## nuts&bolts

dukeofwails said:


> nuts&bolts.
> Have you thought about some of those umbrella reflectors for photography? They could really help to spread the light without creating much shadow. I think you can find them cheap on ebay.


Umbrellas,
light boxes,
more general overhead lighting,
multi-flash (slaves and remote trigger)
tethered digital SLR with full computer and way oversize monitor
lav microphone and Tascam digital sound recorder
background, probably fabric
multiple video cams
boom arms or overhead cage for lighting and video work

most of the equipment has been purchased.

Gotta do the financials, to see where I stop on the equipment purchases.


----------



## NoDeerInIowa

nuts&bolts said:


> Umbrellas,
> light boxes,
> more general overhead lighting,
> multi-flash (slaves and remote trigger)
> tethered digital SLR with full computer and way oversize monitor
> lav microphone and Tascam digital sound recorder
> background, probably fabric
> multiple video cams
> boom arms or overhead cage for lighting and video work
> 
> most of the equipment has been purchased.
> 
> Gotta do the financials, to see where I stop on the equipment purchases.


Lol. STOP? What is this word you speak?

Team Whack- Sees NoDeer


----------



## nuts&bolts

NoDeerInIowa said:


> Lol. STOP? What is this word you speak?
> 
> Team Whack- Sees NoDeer


I luv toys.
There's always the next best thing for digital cameras.
Pro audio, right after I bought the Tascam, they came out with a new model with MORE whiz-bang stuff.

Trying to stay on a budget,
and then,
well...


----------



## bowtecha

Your gonna make ALOT of money on these if all these people purchase a video wow, can't wait Alan


----------



## Durhampro

Count me in for one of these dvd's


----------



## nuts&bolts

silver bullet would like a DVD (for reference purposes).


----------



## Bob~H

I would like one.


----------



## Gob

Count me in for one as well. Thanks N&B


----------



## mejer

I would like one as well.


----------



## tyler.frost92

Yes

Sent from my Galaxy s3


----------



## N7XW

I'm in for one. Thanks.


----------



## gjs4

I am interested and have a finicky DNA that could use the guidance


----------



## speedgoat

one for me please


----------



## slowen

Sign me up!


----------



## Covurt

I'd get one!


----------



## pa_archer

Count me in!


----------



## BowSitter

I also would like one!


----------



## Mr.MQ1

Put me on the list as well...


----------



## Diggs223

i'm in


----------



## Styles

Put me down for one also!! Thanks!!


----------



## wag

I will take one


----------



## polkat

would like one too please ..


----------



## davidg1!

I want one!


----------



## alphaburner

count me in


----------



## OkuanWakyn

One for me. Thanks!


----------



## GrayTech

nuts&bolts said:


> I will include chapters.
> Some folks have asked for captions on the bottom,
> for hearing impaired folks,
> and
> I have a request for captions, cuz of international interest (english not the primary language).
> 
> So,
> I have requests to include really basic stuff.
> 
> I can also get into how I go about building franken bows.
> 
> So,
> if you have particular items you would like covered in the DVD "set",
> please send me a pm message
> with your wish list.


I would definitely be interested in the frankenbows chapter as I love to tinker.


----------



## nuts&bolts

Ahhhhhh,
tinkering.

Just installed the BowTime Machine in my little workshop.

Vertical mount.




Horizontal mount.






Very very easy to switch locations...(just have extra floor plates and move the 3/4-inch pipe nipple).


----------



## Ironman141

Definitely gotta have one.


----------



## dwagoner

bowtecha said:


> Your gonna make ALOT of money on these if all these people purchase a video wow, can't wait Alan


OH YEAH he is........TONS of money off selling all these off the site..... maybe a years salary off these?????


----------



## chacam

Yup


----------



## 2LungKing

Ill take one also.


----------



## snopro176

id like one


----------



## B52CrewChief

Yall still selling the DVDs? Give info on how to order please


----------



## TruGrit

Count me in


----------



## nuts&bolts

B52CrewChief said:


> Yall still selling the DVDs? Give info on how to order please


Hello B52CrewChief:

The DVD is a project I have in the works.
Everyone that posts in this thread,
will get a pm message,
when the DVD is ready.


----------



## bowdrawn

Please include me in your list of PM notifications when you have it ready for distributions.


----------



## wpod

I am interested and appreciative at the prospect of buying such an informative
DVD
Sent from my VS950 4G using Tapatalk 2


----------



## xmattedgex

I definitely want one!


----------



## B52CrewChief

Nuts & Bolts....cool beans, better than looking at a bomber!!!


----------



## klemsontigers7

I want one.


----------



## primal-bow

what the cost?


----------



## jab73

I want one if the price is reasonable

Sent from my XT901 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## nuts&bolts

kgtech said:


> what the cost?


Working on that.

I need to shoot all the video and still photos,a
and then see if this all fits onto ONE DVD or multiple DVDs,
and then..

figure if I will hard print onto DVDs at a commercial DVD burner facility (minimum quantities)
or
if I will go with a streaming DVD service (downloadable and available for streaming).


----------



## nuts&bolts

jab73 said:


> I want one if the price is reasonable
> 
> Sent from my XT901 using Tapatalk 2


Price will be reasonable, of course.

Wouldn't do this any other way.


----------



## jab73

Awesome.... I thoroughly enjoy reading your tips here on at... thanks in advance..

Sent from my XT901 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## tusanjim

I am veryh interested in one.


----------



## Spikealot

One more copy please.


----------



## hoythunterdad

*Dvd*

Could you add me to the list as well, thanks..


----------



## thebeast1231

definitely interested


----------



## tidy313

I'm in for sure

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Sensai

count me in!!!


----------



## w9trb

I would definitely want a dvd although I would also be happy to do a download if that turns out to be easier for you.


----------



## rmead1988

Count me in as well. I joined this site because of this guy lol.


----------



## nuts&bolts

duckhunter225 would like a copy of the DVD (for reference purposes).


----------



## nuts&bolts

w9trb said:


> I would definitely want a dvd although I would also be happy to do a download if that turns out to be easier for you.


I am looking into a company
that will host the DVD material
and will take care of streaming the DVD online
or burn a DVD, on request, allowing the option for the customer,
and the company takes care of shipping and burning and streaming
and the computer server space.

This is a company owned by Amazon,
so I need to research how well they operate,
general customer satisfaction, etc.


----------



## chuckward

I'm in for sure.


----------



## buckysGT

I'd take one.


----------



## waz

count me in


----------



## timothy funk

yes


----------



## matt3d

I would like to buy one when available...


----------



## Bergs

I'm in


----------



## Mike Gossard

Me too!


----------



## kballer1

I would like 1 . Thanks


----------



## Brad HT

Add me to the list...!

B~


----------



## Keith_Kree

I will take one too. Thanks!


----------



## liftedmega

I definately take one. Thanks


----------



## twyatt

Count me in please


----------



## Smoknnca

I will take one possibly two.


----------



## drewbaby88

I'm in for one.


----------



## Fury90flier

I'm in for one.


----------



## Dwiley

I'd like one.


----------



## racinjason

I do I do!!!


----------



## 12PointJedi

Aye!


----------



## Darth Bow

If you can post overseas count me in!


----------



## ck3

I'm in


----------



## nuts&bolts

Darth Bow said:


> If you can post overseas count me in!


Working on a solution that will work for US and international.

Most definitely.


----------



## WildmanWilson

I want one also. Do you have a ball park on cost?


----------



## nuts&bolts

WildmanWilson said:


> I want one also. Do you have a ball park on cost?


Will do my best to keep it affordable.

Gotta shoot all the video and still shots
and do the editing work,
to see if it will all fit in ONE DVD or if it will take more than ONE DVD.

Then,
gotta see what the distribution company wants, $$$$-wise
to host the source material,
and provide online streaming
and provide downloadable files, for folks who want to download,
and
if I understand correctly,
this hosting company I am researching
will also do on-demand DVD burning, if a customer wants a hard copy.

Shooting for a unit cost less than what's currently available for other DVDs.


----------



## Thesouthernway

Im in


----------



## 5 Rivers

I'm in for one.


----------



## CarbonelementRK

Put me down for one


----------



## AZlionhunter

Put me down for one


----------



## lunglancer

Yep


----------



## bigblock67camar

I'm in

Sent from my DROID RAZR HD using Tapatalk 2


----------



## jskd

I'd buy it!


----------



## enewman

1433 post on ill buy so where do we get one


----------



## wvminer

I'm in.


----------



## [email protected]

Can i vote for two copies? I would love a copy!


----------



## A-Max

Yup


----------



## j.irvin

Count me in.


----------



## jalanclos

Me

Sent from my Torque using Tapatalk 2


----------



## nuts&bolts

enewman said:


> 1433 post on ill buy so where do we get one


DVD is a work in progress.
I willl send a pm message to every one on this thread,
when the DVD is ready to fly.


----------



## MICCOX

count me in


----------



## joebrenner007

I would love to have the DVD


----------



## seaman

I'll have one.


----------



## MOGC

New here and my first post because I recognize how valuable this DVD can be to me personally. Please count me in!


----------



## xmattedgex

Just curious, is there an ETA on this? Looking forward to it!!


----------



## azflyman

I would love one, did he agree to make one?


----------



## Joe Schnur

me too


----------



## Invisible Man

All In


----------



## Tommyid1

IN!!!


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## nuts&bolts

xmattedgex said:


> Just curious, is there an ETA on this? Looking forward to it!!


Shooting for end of summer.
I have most of the equipment I need.
Gotta finish shooting video and digital still photos,
and then see if it will all fit in one DVD or if this will be a DVD set.

Then,
gotta decide on distribution channels.

Leaning towards streaming/downloadable
to minimize DVD compatibility problems
for US and outside US consumption.


----------



## nuts&bolts

azflyman said:


> I would love one, did he agree to make one?


Yes. In progress, as we speak.


----------



## reaper159

I would prefer a hard copy.


----------



## nuts&bolts

reaper159 said:


> I would prefer a hard copy.


The distribution system I am considering,
will also burn DVDs, upon request...

so you have the option to purchase a hard copy DVD

or

so you have the option to view online via streaming

or

so you have the option to download onto your computer.


So,
I'm researching this distribution company

versus

my creating a MASTER DVD,
and then having lots of DVDs burned and tested,
and then doing the distribution/shipping on my own.


----------



## bucks/bulls

Awesome..this will be great to be able to save to pc in the shop,then i can print off certain areas of focus and tape on the wall so each tech can have a kinda quick reference if they are having a brain dead day..will be nice cause whenever teaching new archers i like them to know and understand how to tune there own equipment also so those individuals can use the printouts aswell..great idea as usual alan!!

Sent from my ASUS Transformer Pad TF300T using Tapatalk 2


----------



## deadeyemark

I'd like one.


----------



## bigHUN

:sad:
hey N&B, you not done yet? 
:wink:


----------



## nuts&bolts

bigHUN said:


> :sad:
> hey N&B, you not done yet?
> :wink:


Nope,
not quite.

hehehehehehe.


----------



## dave cole

I'm in!!!! Thanks too for the effort!!!


----------



## wraith69

Whats the price gonna be on these? I may be in for one myself


----------



## Yukondog

I would like one.

Matt


----------



## mobean

I'm interested


----------



## hellfire136

And one for me please!


----------



## nuts&bolts

wraith69 said:


> Whats the price gonna be on these? I may be in for one myself


Price is not set.
Not sure if everything will fit on ONE DVD
or if this will be a DVD set.

Target price will be LESS than anything currently available.


----------



## FinHunter

Wow  i will purchase it asap !!!


----------



## jus jess

I'm interested


----------



## Timmypo1

I'm in.


----------



## Theojt

I'm definitely in.


----------



## juststartin08

i'd like one


----------



## Chromie

I'll take one as well.


----------



## Greg W

Count me in.


----------



## maui808

count me in


----------



## WV-MTNEER

Im in also!!!


----------



## Peacedjc

I'm interested


----------



## DT28

I would like one


----------



## flyinfatkid

Oh yeah I better get two so I can really understand what I'm doing!


----------



## Buckin doe

send one my way!


----------



## GILL

I'm interested as well. 


Sent from my iPhone 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## tntone

put me on the list.... one here.


----------



## SCHOOLCRAFT

Count me in 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Romero14

count me in


----------



## leperkhaun

id be down


----------



## Breaksbulls

Put me in on one.

Zack


----------



## Captjock

I would like one!


----------



## dad2sixmonkeys

Add my name to the list please.


----------



## old44

I would like one.


----------



## cloquet

Put me on the list too.


----------



## BUCK REAPER

Ill take one, thanks


----------



## kyshooter17

I'm in for 1 DVD.


----------



## bowhuntdeer

i'll take one


----------



## Jareedo

ill take one


----------



## Long Hunter

Add me to the list, please.


----------



## skeeter150zx

Definitely add me to the list please.


----------



## Pennsyltuckymoo

Please add me to the long, growing list...


----------



## WidowMaker

i will take one


----------



## MayDie

Yup


----------



## Ronon

I definitely want one, just let me know how much.


----------



## nuts&bolts

Ronon said:


> I definitely want one, just let me know how much.


Will do,
when the shooting is complete,
after the editing is finished,
and I figure out if this is a single DVD or a DVD set.

Everyone on my list will get a pm message,
when the DVD is ready to fly.


----------



## asashooter

Put me in for one.


----------



## flodman

I will take one!


----------



## imbored11127

interested


----------



## nuts&bolts

imbored11127 said:


> interested


woooo hooo.

Post #1500.

No charge for you.
I'll send you a DVD set for free.


----------



## Hep

yes :thumb:


----------



## dmr400

Put me in.


----------



## ILOVE3D

nuts&bolts said:


> woooo hooo.
> 
> Post #1500.
> 
> No charge for you.
> I'll send you a DVD set for free.


Post number 1500 is bored, the rest of us are not bored! lol You have quite a following Alan. Wouldn't be surprised to see this thing hit 3K.

Just wondering when they will be out, looking forward to getting one.


----------



## KyRaizor

I was really hoping to make the clinic but, with my coaching schedule, I will lot be able to. Can't wait to order the DVD.


----------



## etskjboggs

I'm in for one.


----------



## nuts&bolts

ILOVE3D said:


> Post number 1500 is bored, the rest of us are not bored! lol You have quite a following Alan. Wouldn't be surprised to see this thing hit 3K.
> 
> Just wondering when they will be out, looking forward to getting one.



Later this summer.

I'm upgrading the electrical and the light fixtures in the workshop,
so I can have enough light for proper digital photos
and video work.

Some folks have requested 3 camera view picture in picture....

so this would be a primary video cam,
and then camera 2 and camera 3, all running simultaneously.

MY software can handle 2 camera views (one small picture inside the main video picture).
Gotta see if my software can handle three camera views, at once.
I'm thinking about it.

The material is all in my head.
Figuring out the legal and financials,
still working on it.

Gotta figure a way to distribute
for folks who want hard copy DVD,
and others who would prefer streaming (international customers).


----------



## philwhite

I'm interested if the price is right. I would prefer a dvd.


----------



## nuts&bolts

philwhite said:


> I'm interested if the price is right. I would prefer a dvd.


Price will be right.
Targeting a price below all other DVDs at Lancaster Archery.


----------



## PrivateJoker

Am interested as well! I'm sure I can get more use out of a nuts/bolts DVD than most of the other money I spend for archery I'm sure!


----------



## Taco_seasoning

I'm in for a set.

Have you thought about digital download or viewing, as opposed to a hard copy?

Sent from my Xoom using Tapatalk HD


----------



## nuts&bolts

Taco_seasoning said:


> I'm in for a set.
> 
> Have you thought about digital download or viewing, as opposed to a hard copy?
> 
> Sent from my Xoom using Tapatalk HD


Some just like having a hard copy.

International customers told me they want captions,
so it will be easier to translate.

Other international customers told me that there might be DVD compatibility problems,
so they want downloadable.

So,
I'm leaning towards a distributor who will burn DVDs on demand,
for folks who want hard copy DVD,
and
also provide server space and offer downloading,
for folks who want to download,
and offer streaming for folks who just want to use the "cloud".

This company is an Amazon company,
and I'm checking out their reputation, pricing, contract terms, etc.


----------



## CamoCop

i'm game


----------



## nrolson2002

Count me in


----------



## jdog66

Yes Please!


----------



## jpoire

I would like one THANK YOU


----------



## 05_sprcrw

I am one of those for a hard copy. I have high speed internet at work, but can only get dial up at home so, for me it is much easier to just drop it in the dvd player and press play. Either way I can't wait for this thing to come to light. 



nuts&bolts said:


> Some just like having a hard copy.
> 
> International customers told me they want captions,
> so it will be easier to translate.
> 
> Other international customers told me that there might be DVD compatibility problems,
> so they want downloadable.
> 
> So,
> I'm leaning towards a distributor who will burn DVDs on demand,
> for folks who want hard copy DVD,
> and
> also provide server space and offer downloading,
> for folks who want to download,
> and offer streaming for folks who just want to use the "cloud".
> 
> This company is an Amazon company,
> and I'm checking out their reputation, pricing, contract terms, etc.


----------



## 10 bows

i'll take on


----------



## hoytwon

i'm in


----------



## nick2010

i would be interested also. sounds like a great idea


----------



## Hawgfan

This guy...


----------



## joeah

I really want one!


----------



## dklic6

Count me in for one.


----------



## azflyman

Alan, I am cool with setting you up a server if you have a place to host it, or I may be able to myself. The e-commerce portion is not as easy but it is not a deal breaker. I probably have a server or two around that could handle the job.


----------



## ryterax

Im in. Would love some more of his knowledge at my lesure.


----------



## mnbowmanmark

Yes please


----------



## zip4644

plus one


----------



## hoytslanger87

I getting one for sure


----------



## sundad35

I'll take one also!


----------



## BOGEY

I will take a dvd!


----------



## Sneezy

I'd be in for a few as I know a couple of guys I'd like to give one to as a gift.


----------



## Dnix

I'll purchase one. Thanks


----------



## Ugly_Duck

I'm in for one, super friendly guy and already a huge help! Can't wait!


----------



## SteveinAZ

???Who want a Nuts&Bolts DVD??? ...that's like asking who want a new bow, count me in, just need to know how to remember to order one when they hit the streets, I suffer from CRS (Can't Remember S*%#).


----------



## nuts&bolts

SteveinAZ said:


> ???Who want a Nuts&Bolts DVD??? ...that's like asking who want a new bow, count me in, just need to know how to remember to order one when they hit the streets, I suffer from CRS (Can't Remember S*%#).


I do too, 
suffer from CRS,
so,
I have a list,
gonna count it twice, three times...(you know, what ever it takes)
and
then,
send out a note (pm message)
to each and every one on da list.


----------



## Texbama

Add me to the list for atleast one or two.


----------



## cormech

I will take one.


----------



## TheJBoss

I'll take one, I'd love to see more visuals!

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## C 4

I'd like 1 as well.


----------



## Chris101

I NEED one!


----------



## Myerselite6

Sign me up!


----------



## dworz1

I would Love to Have 1, when and where can we get 1?


----------



## BHMTitan

Me too.... his advice is always informative and helpful.


----------



## MBaboon

I'm in.


----------



## apt2106

Mark me down, please.


----------



## ohiobullseye

I'm in, when are the DVDs available?


----------



## nuts&bolts

ohiobullseye said:


> I'm in, when are the DVDs available?


Later this summer.
I will send a pm to each and every person who posted on this thread.


----------



## redneck_pf

Just saw this thread. I'd love to have one when available. 

Sent from my EVO using Tapatalk 2


----------



## jerrym

If its a Nuts& Bolts production, sign me up. A wealth of knowledge.


----------



## muddyfuzzy

i'm down with a copy.


----------



## Tony7781

I definitely want one! Will this be like an all around type of DVD? Like proper tuning, shooting methods etc.


----------



## wojo14

nuts&bolts said:


> Later this summer.
> I will send a pm to each and every person who posted on this thread.


You will!?
I can't wait!


----------



## Bossharley

Interested


----------



## ctownshooter

interested in one


----------



## nuts&bolts

Tony7781 said:


> I definitely want one! Will this be like an all around type of DVD? Like proper tuning, shooting methods etc.


It will have everything.


----------



## Rod Savini

I'm in!


Sent from my iPhone using tapatalk 🎯 🇺🇸


----------



## bowtechfanatic1

I'll take one!


----------



## RDH

Count me in, can't wait.


----------



## Ragepassthru

Put me on the list too, please


----------



## caswell80

Sign me up! Thanks!


----------



## [email protected]

Count me in, please.


----------



## plakat

I want one too.


----------



## protector1616

Definitely ME!!!


----------



## eastncbowhunter

I would like a nuts and bolts DVD as well


----------



## martismo

I'd love the download version if you work out a merchant who can do it.

Thank you


----------



## Tibbs

let me know what I need to do to get one. Are they currently out yet?


----------



## fountain

i want one too..time to start learning


----------



## Evolution

I would like one too!


----------



## Target 1

I'll take one. Can't remember if I signed up earlier thought I did.


----------



## ToXic U4ia

Yes, Please!


----------



## cece

Onr for me as well
thanx


----------



## MAC50

I would like one


----------



## nuts&bolts

Tibbs said:


> let me know what I need to do to get one. Are they currently out yet?


Later this summer.


----------



## Alpha Burnt

The interest is definitely here in print!


----------



## Timmypo1

I'll take one for sure!


----------



## Myvidar

Put me down for 2 please
Thanks


----------



## Biggie

Good idea. Sign me up.

Sent from my EVO using Tapatalk 2


----------



## highview72

I will take one


----------



## Mitigator33

I'll take one.


----------



## RNMike

Me too!


----------



## lstewart

Me to


----------



## ghoster808

Yeah I'm all in too


----------



## JHM

I would like one.


----------



## dmgiss

I'll take one. Thx. He's a genius!


----------



## chevellenut

yep


----------



## Sukpad89

Any release date or proposed time for this DVD released. I would gladly buy one as mentioned before. A visual reference to go along with a bound copy of nuts and bolts would be awesome to have handy at the work bench

Sent via flaming arrow passing through a p&y


----------



## nuts&bolts

Sukpad89 said:


> Any release date or proposed time for this DVD released. I would gladly buy one as mentioned before. A visual reference to go along with a bound copy of nuts and bolts would be awesome to have handy at the work bench
> 
> Sent via flaming arrow passing through a p&y


Shooting for end of summer.


----------



## stickman6

I want one


----------



## LeeBo337

Yep.


----------



## ducknrun

Yes Please


----------



## hockeyref

I'm interested....


----------



## Birds_Eye

Add me please!


----------



## brianzchuk

I would buy one.


----------



## Tony7781

Yeaaaa budddy!! Lets get this puppy taped and on sale .lol


----------



## ConflictDiamond

Yep.....I downloaded and printed his 3 volume set....all 150 some pages....heck yeah I want the DVD.

G


----------



## bearleft

Put me down for one.


----------



## jswinters

I would like one. Thanks.


----------



## bigHUN

what? its not done yet? :doh:
hey folks stop bugging N&B so he can get back to work :icon_1_lol:


----------



## Mikey von

Count me in!


----------



## moonshinexxx

I'm down for 1!


----------



## fotal

Put me down for one also.

I might be able to help on the DVD mastering and distribution through one of our suppliers. I'll look into it and get back with you.


----------



## Scottie_p74

I would love one


----------



## richl35

I do I do!

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Ghost23

I want one


----------



## Wyotarget

I would like one also please send me the info to buy one


----------



## Shott1

In for one


----------



## havok

yes please! Thank you!!!


----------



## Bowsting

Yes, I will buy one.


----------



## nuts&bolts

fotal said:


> Put me down for one also.
> 
> I might be able to help on the DVD mastering and distribution through one of our suppliers. I'll look into it and get back with you.


I'm all ears.

I will mostly need Zone 1 for US and Canada sales.
I will need some for Zone 2 for Europe..UK and Switzerland.
I will need some for Zone 4 for Australia.


----------



## Croarcher

One for me..


----------



## tiner64

yep, I want one


----------



## nuts&bolts

jacobh would like a copy (reference purposes)


----------



## guy64

Dvd here...


----------



## rkba4me

Oh yeah!


----------



## SouthernStyle

Definitely take one


----------



## sjvcon

Yessir. And thank you.


----------



## Dirtmcgirt

I'm definitely in for one.


----------



## depogrig

I'm in for one


----------



## reddgiant

Put me in for one.. Maby two


----------



## clbrown23

better add my name to the list


----------



## chaded

I would like one please.


----------



## turtle_man515

I am very interested!


----------



## Madlaz

I need a couple


----------



## buckhunter1

Me.


----------



## JaXXas

I want one too!


----------



## stinger2

I would like a DVD when they are available (probably several)


----------



## rackmup65

Put me down. Thanks.....


----------



## horsetooth

I do


----------



## pcobb

I'll take one please


----------



## Elite44

one here please


----------



## RNO

Count me in. Thanks


----------



## dirtymike

I'd like one too


----------



## Mik-B

Put me down as well, please.


----------



## ilkilmore

I need one


----------



## penrosefred

Please, Sure do.


----------



## Tactical Hunter

I want one!!

Sent from my HTC One X using Tapatalk 2


----------



## sniper lt

I'm in for one.


----------



## bryanlenig119

ill take one


----------



## jcdup

+1 for me


----------



## Roydw3

yes, I'd love one


----------



## nuts&bolts

*Folks from all over the globe are interested in a copy of the DVD.*

Well.......

so far.........

1420 folks from the US are interested in a copy or copies of the DVD / DVD set.

4 folks from Australia

1 from Borneo

48 from Canada

1 from Croatia

1 from Czech, Europe

1 from Denmark

1 from England

4 from Finland

1 from France

3 from Germany

3 from Ireland

1 from Kuwait

3 from The Netherlands

3 from Norway

1 from Portugal

1 from Romania

1 from Slovakia

4 from South Africa

1 from the UK.

*The power of AT...is truly GLOBAL.*


----------



## nuts&bolts

jesus sanchez would like a copy (for reference purposes).


----------



## ajoh

Nuts&Bolts can you make that a #5th australian that wants one? i'm in


----------



## Kiwi Bowhunter

Plus one for New Zealand.


----------



## widow maker 223

I will take one.


----------



## Chuckstahk

I would like one also.


----------



## jas79

I would like one too.


----------



## eyeswideopen

Add one more to the USA list for me.


----------



## Jayjayphoto

Me me me! Another for Canada!


----------



## helim007

Me I wsnt one

Sent from my SCH-I545 using Tapatalk 4 Beta


----------



## Usdi Yona

I'd be interested


----------



## jaymo1994

I'll take one also


----------



## z7xlw

I'll take one!!!!


----------



## CGerken

put me down for one also


----------



## cavscout1982

Add my name please.


----------



## Jeff Hudgens

I'll take one


----------



## IgorSh

I'd be interested


----------



## oncechance

Please add me to the list.


----------



## kylehco

Yes please


----------



## Anachro12

Yes please


----------



## jasjon

Yes Please and TY


----------



## JoeS.

yes please


----------



## knockhead

Thanks. I would like a video please.

gt


----------



## dpiii

Yes me too


----------



## mmiles1

I would like one.


----------



## drifted.Arrow

any idea on the progress of this? is this coming soon? or am I getting my hopes up early?
I mean any estimated release date? any update on this would be so awesome..

im more excited about this then I was for the iphone 5 to be announced. and more then the ps4.!!!
and by the looks of it im not alone...


----------



## Hamdog

Add me to the list.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## Bronx

Very interested


----------



## sureshot516

Add me please


----------



## Fasteddy21

Yes, please.


----------



## Rugby

yes please


----------



## Tryin'

I would like one please.


----------



## trsmith1818

ill take one


----------



## matthoyt67

Yes, I want one too


----------



## harleybuilder

Put my name on the list. ....

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Byrd

Would like one also!


----------



## hoytmatrix

I would like one!


----------



## JasonKrejci

Yes please


----------



## chirohunter73

If you don't have me on the list, please add me.


----------



## Glove16

Me !


----------



## blucky

Count me in.


----------



## sancheztrillo

Alan thanks for added me on your dvd list, I think Iam the only one from Mexico!!! Jesus Sanchez


----------



## ks.bowhunter

put me down


----------



## HogDoctor

Ill buy one


----------



## Swampdonky

I'll take one please


----------



## NYS Archer

So just wondering if and when these DVDs would become available.


----------



## WIArcher1

Add me to the list please.


----------



## house

Me too!


----------



## nuts&bolts

NYS Archer said:


> So just wondering if and when these DVDs would become available.


Working on it.


----------



## NYS Archer

Okay thanks, I'll wait patiently...or try.


----------



## quickshot45

im in for dvd


----------



## DCinIN

Add me to the list.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## U of M Fan

Add me please


----------



## Cbr600rr08

I'm in


----------



## sierra13

I'm interested in a couple.


----------



## ccy333

One for me


----------



## sliverpicker

Count me in...


----------



## jwilliams15

sign me up


----------



## str

count me in please


----------



## MAC 11700

Put me down for 1 please. 

Mac


----------



## BO-HUNTR

I'm in!

Sent from my Samsung Galaxy S3 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Jacko

I'm in!


----------



## turkethinter84

Count me in....


----------



## egfishing

Like one


----------



## Deertracker11

I do!


----------



## Baco777

Yes please. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## seafaris

Me too.


----------



## Karbon

Me too!


----------



## pjridge

I want one. Count me in.


----------



## outback2hunt

Definitely interested, thanks.


----------



## killerloop

When do these come out


----------



## Kinkajou

I am ready for the instructions to buy one DVD. Whenever you are ready! Thanks.


----------



## nuts&bolts

killerloop said:


> When do these come out


Working on it, as we speak.


----------



## Triple Droptine

I would like one please.


----------



## nuts&bolts

Caddo Creek would like a copy (for reference purposes).


----------



## flopduster

Count me in


----------



## Inc.

Im in


----------



## DeerNick

Ill take one

Sent from my Motorola Electrify using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Joe Pf

Count me in. I'm a finger shooter, so I hope there is some coverage of this too.


----------



## nuts&bolts

Joe P. would like a copy (for reference purposes).


----------



## jljjdye

I'm in again


----------



## nuts&bolts

jljjdye said:


> I'm in again


gotcha. You are on my list.


----------



## foudarme

Alan you can add me !


----------



## WPAtrapper

I'll take one.


----------



## boardingjoe

count me in


----------



## wilienayler

Please count me in.


----------



## MDStrother

Count me in


----------



## goathollow

Me too!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## douglas96

i would like one when they are available


----------



## Vortex69

Had to back out of the seminar so I would like one just to help the people around here that don't know how to shoot ;-)


----------



## rigginuts

im in


----------



## 18javelin

put me in


----------



## Austinlindsey76

Me too


----------



## E the B

Two here, please.

Sent from my phone


----------



## dorkbuck33

please add dorkbuck33 to list . thank you


----------



## Hook29

Im in!


----------



## JD2

Me too plz


----------



## BROTHER

I would like to get one,Thanks


----------



## Alpha Archer

Waiting....


----------



## jclark_65

Yes please


----------



## Hookup

must say, this would be impressive.


----------



## K9-26

I'm in for one please


----------



## rraming

Sure


----------



## cambow

include me


----------



## back/

one for me


----------



## Marksman35

I too, would love to have one


----------



## Blacktail 8541

I'm in


----------



## Porp

I'm in


----------



## sudz

+1.


----------



## BackcountryBull

Sign me up!


----------



## JClayB

Always looking for more info. Love to have one. Thanks Sign me Up


----------



## 737flyer

Me also.


----------



## shaunybarra

Me too


----------



## dpevey

One for me.


----------



## jose logan

I'll take one


----------



## 2SLO

ME!!!

Sent from my SGH-T999 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## mattmann

May I ask a dumb question and say "what will this did cover?" the nuts and bolts of archery? 

Sent from my SCH-I545 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Deerhunter0721

Ill take one


----------



## nuts&bolts

mattmann said:


> May I ask a dumb question and say "what will this did cover?" the nuts and bolts of archery?
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I545 using Tapatalk 2


Some folks are "book" learners.
Sooo, I have my free guide.

http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=1399457

Then,
I updated the guide in 2012,
to THIS version.

https://www.dropbox.com/s/byyycyrxqj...uralgia).pdf

and added several more pages.


So,
now I'm doing an in-person seminar in Iowa,
at the Hitaga Archery Club in September 2013.

Fundraiser for archery programs for kids. Contact P&y only, for info.

Not everyone can make it to Iowa,
so folks asked if a DVD could be created.

So,
I'm creating a DVD for all the topics I'm going to cover at the seminar,
and make a DVD.

So,
at a minimum,
the DVD will cover the topics in the free "Guide"...to shooting and tuning compound bows.

But,
I have created "lessons" sprinkled here and there,
throughout General Discussion section,
that are not in the "Guide",
sooooo
I'll try and include some of the more popular threads
also in the DVD.

Setting up the LLC company
and gearing up for the hardware (cameras, video, audio, computer stuff) and software (audio-video editing, etc)
has been incredibly pricey.

Going to try and squeeze everything into a single DVD.
May not all fit.

Writing the script as we speak.

Trying to navigate distribution channels (probably going to go through Amazon).

Everyone who attends the Iowa seminar, gets a free DVD.


----------



## Ghost23

I want one. Anyone can learn something from nuts&bolts, even the experienced guy.


----------



## BadgerT

Yes, please.


----------



## 660mag

One here please


----------



## cnvf250

Well, since I had to cancel my trip to Iowa for the seminar last week I want to make sure I am on the list to get a DVD. It's sad that I was torn between a promotion and going to a Nuts&Bolts seminar. I am so upset I am going to miss the seminar. :sad::sad::sad:


----------



## bat monger

I'm interested.


I apologize for any typos autocorrected from my phone.


----------



## Chicken Little

One here also.


----------



## mattmann

I would be interested 

Sent from my SCH-I545 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## pa.outdoors

Yup I'd want one.


----------



## Buttcrackfuzz

I would like one also, if not too late.


----------



## dieseldeathstar

Me as well if not to late please.


----------



## kmwssp

I'm in.


----------



## Pizonarcher

I'm in line.


----------



## al302852

I would like one, as well.

Thanks,

Al


----------



## Btcook1

Ill take one.


----------



## AJ Peacock

Yes, count me in.

AJ


----------



## sa-shooter

I'll have one. 

SAS


----------



## casador1

I am in.


----------



## TroyG

I did not read through 60 pages to see what happened. If there is a DVD I would like to purchase one.


----------



## MLabonte

I'm in !!! Let me know when and how much !


----------



## nuts&bolts

TroyG said:


> I did not read through 60 pages to see what happened. If there is a DVD I would like to purchase one.


I am doing an in person seminar,
at Hitaga Archery in Iowa,
Sept 7-8, 2013.

So, not everybody could fit the schedule or afford the travel,
so P&y only started this thread to see if folks would be interested in a DVD.

So,
looks like we have lotsa folks interested in a DVD.

1533 requests from the US.
6 from Australia.
1 from Borneo.

53 from Canada.
1 from Croatia.
1 from Czech.
1 from Denmark.
1 from England.

4 from Finland.
2 from France.
3 from Germany.
4 from Ireland.

1 from Kuwait.
2 from Mexico
3 from The Netherlands
2 from New Zealand.

3 from Norway
1 from Portugal
2 from Romania
1 from Russia

1 from Slovakia
5 from South Africa
1 from the UK.

Simply amazing, the reach of AT.

Each and everyone on this thread,
I will send a pm message,
when the DVD is ready to go.

I am writing the script, as we speak.


----------



## inline6power

I'm in a well 

Sent from my SCH-I605 using Tapatalk 4


----------



## IbrahimSS

if the price is right I'm in.


----------



## nuts&bolts

IbrahimSS said:


> if the price is right I'm in.


The price will be right.
I will squeeze in as much as I can, in one DVD disc.

Look at all the currently available "DVDs"
and then, think less, price-wise.

That's my target.


----------



## swampdonkeysk

I would like one also!


----------



## rockinbowhunter

Cool idea. No sponsor stars needed to do this?
I have to pay to place items on here so what is the exception here? 

Either way cool DVD.


----------



## ride394

Count me in!


----------



## intheshaw

I'm in for one


----------



## wolbear

Alan, you can definitely add me to the list. If I knew you were doing a DVD I would have videoed myself with the bareshaft tuning as an addition


----------



## flatbush

Without a doubt I want in on this.


----------



## nuts&bolts

wolbear said:


> Alan, you can definitely add me to the list. If I knew you were doing a DVD I would have videoed myself with the bareshaft tuning as an addition


Still have time.
Send me a video clip,
and I can splice it in.


----------



## jessejamesNY

Raises hand really high. Oh me me me! :darkbeer:


----------



## wolbear

nuts&bolts said:


> Still have time.
> Send me a video clip,
> and I can splice it in.



I'll see if I can come up with something quickly!


----------



## balerjoe

I would like one


----------



## khatsalano

nuts&bolts said:


> I am doing an in person seminar,
> at Hitaga Archery in Iowa,
> Sept 7-8, 2013.
> 
> So, not everybody could fit the schedule or afford the travel,
> so P&y only started this thread to see if folks would be interested in a DVD.
> 
> So,
> looks like we have lotsa folks interested in a DVD.
> 
> 1533 requests from the US.
> 6 from Australia.
> 1 from Borneo.
> 
> 53 from Canada.
> 1 from Croatia.
> 1 from Czech.
> 1 from Denmark.
> 1 from England.
> 
> 4 from Finland.
> 2 from France.
> 3 from Germany.
> 4 from Ireland.
> 
> 1 from Kuwait.
> 2 from Mexico
> 3 from The Netherlands
> 2 from New Zealand.
> 
> 3 from Norway
> 1 from Portugal
> 2 from Romania
> 1 from Russia
> 
> 1 from Slovakia
> 5 from South Africa
> 1 from the UK.
> 
> Simply amazing, the reach of AT.
> 
> Each and everyone on this thread,
> I will send a pm message,
> when the DVD is ready to go.
> 
> I am writing the script, as we speak.


I was sure I had signed up but I don't see Switzerland on the list so please sign me up. I definitely want one!
Thanks.


----------



## m_m23

Newbie archer here, purchased his book, very interested in his dvd, I'm in.


----------



## famous187

I'd buy one


----------



## Yohon

Count me in...


----------



## Uzurmnd247

oh yeah, count me in


----------



## khatsalano

nuts&bolts said:


> Some folks are "book" learners.
> Sooo, I have my free guide.
> 
> http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=1399457
> 
> Then,
> I updated the guide in 2012,
> to THIS version.
> 
> https://www.dropbox.com/s/byyycyrxqj...uralgia).pdf
> 
> and added several more pages.
> 
> ...


The 2nd link is broken. Here's the fixed one:
https://www.dropbox.com/s/byyycyrxqjzxzj1/The%20Nuts%20%26%20Bolts%20Of%20Archery%202012%20Updated%20version%20%28Neuralgia%29.pdf

Is this the latest revision? 

You've done an amazing service to the archery community by writing this book. Thank you!


----------



## Z7lonewolf

count me in...


----------



## nuts&bolts

khatsalano said:


> The 2nd link is broken. Here's the fixed one:
> https://www.dropbox.com/s/byyycyrxqjzxzj1/The%20Nuts%20%26%20Bolts%20Of%20Archery%202012%20Updated%20version%20%28Neuralgia%29.pdf
> 
> Is this the latest revision?
> 
> You've done an amazing service to the archery community by writing this book. Thank you!


Yes,
Section 5-14 is the new update 
that I added in 2012.


----------



## banderso44

I'd like a copy of the DVD.


----------



## ZachM

I would love a DVD of nuts and bolts knowledge put into visibility


----------



## reddog1966

He explains things well. I would love a copy of his dvd.


----------



## coltonm44

put me down for one to thanks


----------



## IA Monsterbuck

I'm interested.


----------



## Scott D.

I'm in.


----------



## Redball409

Yes.


----------



## 2summits

I would like a dvd also! Thanks!


----------



## Shooter78

Yessir ill take one


----------



## Cobbhunts

Count me in for sure please

Sent from my XT907 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Mr. RoC

Count me in please. Hope you will delivery to Canada. 

Cheers


----------



## REDVANES

any word on when this will come out?


----------



## Nikeffo

Me please!


----------



## archery4life

I'm in too!


----------



## nuts&bolts

Mr. RoC said:


> Count me in please. Hope you will delivery to Canada.
> 
> Cheers


Will ship international.


----------



## nuts&bolts

REDVANES said:


> any word on when this will come out?


Working on it.
Getting ready for the seminar in Iowa...first.
I will send a pm message to each and every person on the list,
when it is ready.


----------



## Mr. RoC

nuts&bolts said:


> Will ship international.


Thank you. Keep us post on cost and method of payment. 

Cheers


----------



## rduchateau2954

If the price is right I will take one as well. Thanks


----------



## goofydragon

count me in.


----------



## nuts&bolts

Mr. RoC said:


> Thank you. Keep us post on cost and method of payment.
> 
> Cheers


Doing my best to keep cost low.
I will have captions/subtitles.


----------



## MOFish20

in please


----------



## kanz

If the price is right I will take one as well.


----------



## Yankee820

I want one...

Sent from my SPH-L710 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## lost n mi

me too!


----------



## Joeku

Count me in for one please


----------



## beardcollector

I'm in...thanks for the chance!!


----------



## Nd2020

I'm in! Thanks.


----------



## phytenphyre

Me please


----------



## rjwillow

Yes sir... I'm in


----------



## 2BMX

I'll buy one too


----------



## P&y only

That's it??? Only 61 pages of people who want one. I'd have guessed 62 or 63. LOL


----------



## Caged Archer

I would love one


----------



## d_ninja

I'll buy one!!!!!


----------



## sa-shooter

P&y only said:


> That's it??? Only 61 pages of people who want one. I'd have guessed 62 or 63. LOL


Carefull of what you wish for 1800 DVD's is alot to make lol

SAS


----------



## huntincop

I would like one too


----------



## troutnut01

I'd like one.


----------



## hmcnavyidc

+1


Dirt naps given here
Semper Fi


----------



## threelakes

I would be interested


----------



## wwflake

I do, sounds great!


----------



## nuts&bolts

sa-shooter said:


> Carefull of what you wish for 1800 DVD's is alot to make lol
> 
> SAS


Going commercial,
with a replicator company.

They will make / burn a glass master disc,
and do all the burning for me.


----------



## Tugman

You're not leaving me out! I'll take one also too!


----------



## mthompson

I am in-thanks


----------



## sa-shooter

nuts&bolts said:


> Going commercial,
> with a replicator company.
> 
> They will make / burn a glass master disc,
> and do all the burning for me.


Awsome, I can't wait. When can we expect a release date? And an estimate on a price lol

SAS


----------



## hunt1up

Me too.


----------



## nuts&bolts

sa-shooter said:


> Awsome, I can't wait. When can we expect a release date? And an estimate on a price lol
> 
> SAS


I'll give an update
after I get more of the static photo and video work done.
Later this year.

Will keep pricing as low as possible.
Need to see if I can stuff everything into one DVD.

Prepping for the seminar in Iowa.


----------



## sawicki4x4

Ill take a dvd


----------



## jnutz19

I'll take one too


----------



## hmcnavyidc

I'd pay for 10 DVD's just to get all your info !!


Dirt naps given here
Semper Fi


----------



## yb2005

me.


----------



## bigoman

I'd like one!


----------



## Stormstaff

If I can afford it when it comes out, I'd like one


----------



## rkba4me

Here! MeTo!


----------



## Smith2013

I'd like one


----------



## clvranger

I'll take one

Sent from my SCH-I545 using Tapatalk 4


----------



## highcountry68

I want one!


----------



## Musgrat

I would be interested.


----------



## jrbenoit

count me in


----------



## Stormstaff

I'd like to see a DVD with a digital copy included so I can have it on my phone or another portable device


----------



## KASWI

I would purchase one.


----------



## msteff

I'm interested in getting a copy.


----------



## ken winters

With all these people standing in line, I guess me too.


----------



## josephmrtn

I'd take one


----------



## nuts&bolts

OhioBuckHunterT would like a copy of the DVD.
(for reference purposes).


----------



## ArcherXXX300

So is it out yet?


----------



## nuts&bolts

Just received a shipment of Precision Balance rods,
to take to Iowa, to show the seminar folks.



I will go through how to figure out how to stabilize your bow,
with the Precision Balance rods.


----------



## Hit-em

nuts&bolts said:


> OhioBuckHunterT would like a copy of the DVD.
> (for reference purposes).


How are you going to keep track of all of the people who want one of your CD's ??
Looks like you're going to be pretty busy !! :wink:


----------



## nuts&bolts

Hit-em said:


> How are you going to keep track of all of the people who want one of your CD's ??
> Looks like you're going to be pretty busy !! :wink:


Everyone who has posted on this thread,
is on my list,
and I "check it twice".


----------



## nuts&bolts

Hit-em said:


> How are you going to keep track of all of the people who want one of your CD's ??
> Looks like you're going to be pretty busy !! :wink:


You are Post #454 on this thread.

1595 from USA.
1 from Australia.
1 from Borneo.
56 from Canada
1 from Croatia.

1 from Czech.
1 from Denmark.
1 from England.
4 from Finland.
2 from France.

3 from Germany.
4 from Ireland.
1 from Kuwait.
2 from Mexico.
3 from The Netherlands.

2 from New Zealand.
4 from Norway.
1 from Portugal.
2 from Romania.
1 from Russia.

1 from Slovakia.
5 from South Africa.
1 from Switzerland.
1 from the UK.


Maybe I need to check my list more than twice?


----------



## Hit-em

Damm!!!!
You are going to be busy !!!!!


----------



## dlcarr

I would like a DVD too please

Sent from my XT907 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## 628

Oh wow! Just saw this... Please put me down for one! Thanks!!!


----------



## nwmnbowhunter

I would like on also, thank you for everything you do


----------



## CBB1

I would like on also please.


----------



## ruahoytshooter?

I'd like a dvd as well. Thanks!


----------



## TwoFacedSoldier

Sign me up, good asset to the internet diy tuner!


----------



## Bwana

I will take one CD...thanks n&b


----------



## MidFlight

I definatly will buy a video, put me down for one please.

Wish I would have been on my game a little more I would attend your seminar for sure

If there will be another seminar I would be very interested


----------



## Inc.

" Just received a shipment of Precision Balance rods,
to take to Iowa, to show the seminar folks. "

Dialecte practice ?

one please 
Beta or VHS ?
DVDS are so 2010 , down loadable perhaps ? Saves on hard cost and mailing as well !


----------



## nuts&bolts

Inc. said:


> " Just received a shipment of Precision Balance rods,
> to take to Iowa, to show the seminar folks. "
> 
> Dialecte practice ?
> 
> one please
> Beta or VHS ?
> DVDS are so 2010 , down loadable perhaps ? Saves on hard cost and mailing as well !


Working on content first.

Then,
gotta figure out the distribution across several continents,
and
negotiate with host server companies, etc, etc, etc.

You would not BELIEVE the upside down percentages,
for host server companies.

ALL part of my homework.
Content and post production is the EASY part.

Distribution in the US, distribution across international lines
sales taxes, shipping, contracts...that's the real struggle,
and then,
figuring out gross versus net, amortizing capital costs, legal startup fees..

I'll git er done.


----------



## nuts&bolts

MidFlight said:


> I definatly will buy a video, put me down for one please.
> 
> Wish I would have been on my game a little more I would attend your seminar for sure
> 
> If there will be another seminar I would be very interested



P&y and Hitaga Archery have put a lot of effort into this first seminar.
Maybe we can make this an annual thing.

I have been invited to come to the Bowhunting SuperShow,

http://www.bowhuntingsupershow.com/

March 21-23, 2014

so I can meet more AT folks,
and provide a little shooting and tuning help.


----------



## MTman

Please put me down for one of your videos. Thanks


----------



## MidFlight

nuts&bolts said:


> P&y and Hitaga Archery have put a lot of effort into this first seminar.
> Maybe we can make this an annual thing.
> 
> I have been invited to come to the Bowhunting SuperShow,
> 
> http://www.bowhuntingsupershow.com/
> 
> Very nice! I will keep my eyes out for a seminar again next year
> 
> You have been of great help to me with your posts and through PM's
> 
> I can only imagine what I could learn hands on...you could probably get rid of my bad habits so I could actually shoot a bow!!
> 
> Anyhow you are a great member of AT and the Archery community, keep up the great work!!


----------



## Inc.

nuts&bolts said:


> Working on content first.
> 
> Then,
> gotta figure out the distribution across several continents,
> and
> negotiate with host server companies, etc, etc, etc.
> 
> You would not BELIEVE the upside down percentages,
> for host server companies.
> 
> ALL part of my homework.
> Content and post production is the EASY part.
> 
> Distribution in the US, distribution across international lines
> sales taxes, shipping, contracts...that's the real struggle,
> and then,
> figuring out gross versus net, amortizing capital costs, legal startup fees..
> 
> I'll git er done.


I see what you did ... 
YEa more than meets the eye


----------



## thetank84

I would like one.


----------



## Mineisbigger27

Ill take one too . Thanks guy! When will it be out ?

Bret


----------



## balzak

I'm in for one

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## jboswell

I'm in


----------



## blakeman

Sign me up


----------



## vabownut

Me to


----------



## Macdoc18

count me in 
MLC


----------



## beanhill911

I'll take one!


----------



## AzCharlie

Please sign me up for one.


----------



## wpk

When is it coming out ?


----------



## Mestang99

Can't wait... Only a week away.... Those bars are a sweet addition. I have wanted to see them in person.


----------



## Ybuck

one here.


----------



## MBXXX

me too


----------



## et23kochie

I am in for one.


----------



## Bawandel

I would like one


----------



## Tweet46

Count me in, Pretty Please!


----------



## Dhass

Put me down for one


----------



## Lkyman

Pick Me!!!! I will take one.


----------



## Scoutll

I'll take one!


----------



## tcarter86

Ill take one


----------



## Somathis

Im down for one


----------



## Coldfire

Im in


----------



## Stickem'

I would like to have one.


----------



## mitchell

I also would like to have one.


----------



## Triple Droptine

I am already on the list and disappointed I missed seeing about the seminar until it is too late. If you plan on doing another one I would love to get some information on it.


----------



## kngooslin

i take one


----------



## OhioBuckHunterT

I want one please, put me on the list and PM me info .. THANKS !!!


----------



## richl35

You can send me one anytime! Maybe even two....

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Tapatalk 4


----------



## Greenhead01

Yes please!


----------



## dtirell

Add my name to the list please


----------



## CoyoteHunter

P&y only said:


> Nuts&Bolts will be making the DVD we have all been waiting for at his first ever AT seminar in September. I started this post to make a record of who will want one of his DVD's when it's done. Please don't use this thread for chat. Just a list of names. We will also see to it that AT is taken care of for allowing this on here once there actually IS a DVD. Who wants one? You know Alan will keep the cost down as much as he can.


I would like one also


----------



## diamondjr

Interested in one.


----------



## Camvt

I will definitly grab 1


----------



## gtbc82

I would like one


----------



## GlennR

Add me as well, please.


----------



## sirrobinhood

Ill Need one please


----------



## bfisher

Might as well add me to the list.


----------



## Woodshop

Me to please..........thanks


----------



## WoodWorker1

I will buy one; please add me to your list.


----------



## ShortHanded

+1

.............................


----------



## kmwssp

I'll take one as well.


----------



## jlazar

I do


----------



## smokecity

I'm in!


How can you not love to bow hunt?

www.chasedeer365.com


----------



## frogracer

+1 for me


----------



## razz40

Please Please with suger on top


----------



## lewie62

I'd definitely buy one! Thanks


----------



## AnotherStrother

Im in too!


----------



## basnbuks

Count me in


----------



## MN Slick

Yes


----------



## nuts&bolts

wpk said:


> When is it coming out ?


Just got back from Iowa.

Back to work on the DVD.


----------



## zipp

I really want one of these


----------



## nuts&bolts

Triple Droptine said:


> I am already on the list and disappointed I missed seeing about the seminar until it is too late. If you plan on doing another one I would love to get some information on it.


Working on the details for the next one for 2014.
Shooting for earlier in 2014, and a location
with the Hitaga folks. Might need an indoor location,
due to weather conditions.


----------



## treestorm

Yup. I'm in.


----------



## 6APPEAL

Yes


----------



## smitty_d_09

I'd be in for one


----------



## AF1273

I'd like one


----------



## Brock Lube

+1 for me.


----------



## madzx2

Count me in


----------



## jstarks

I'll take one

Sent from my not to smart phone


----------



## LINGUOLIZZARD

Yes please


----------



## Draw27

C'omon man skip hunting season and get it done lol!!! PM ME WHEN THEY ARE DONE I WILL TAKE ONE.


----------



## nuts&bolts

Draw27 said:


> C'omon man skip hunting season and get it done lol!!! PM ME WHEN THEY ARE DONE I WILL TAKE ONE.


Will do.


----------



## aricpayne

I want kne


----------



## GlennMac

i will take one


----------



## IsHeBreathing?

I would like to have one. Be a nice tool.


----------



## oldschoolcj5

I'm in!


----------



## joecc3

Me too!


----------



## wvridgerunner

I'm in!


----------



## WVB4

I do.


----------



## crs4320

I want one!!


----------



## roger61

I will take one


----------



## seiowabow

I will take one

Sent from my XT1030 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Rookiex129

Me me!


----------



## rockdeer

I'll take one should you have any left.


----------



## arizona omen

If there are any left, I would also like one.


----------



## Rumil

I'd love to have one as well


----------



## wv-outdoor

I'd like to have one as well!


----------



## mn.moose

I want one


----------



## bmorris57

I'll take one... this is an awesome piece of work!


----------



## Bo Morris

how can i get one!!!!!!


----------



## nuts&bolts

Bo Morris said:


> how can i get one!!!!!!


You just posted in this thread,
which means,
you are NOW on my list.

When I finish the DVD,
then,
EVERYONE on this thread,
get's a pm notice
and 
we make shipping and payment arrangements.


----------



## Thatmichhunter

I'll take one!


----------



## txhound

I'll take one


Sent from my Kindle Fire using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Roots

Ill take one. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - now Free


----------



## Alkrisma

I'd like one as well


----------



## Moonjock

I would like one.


----------



## Old Slick

Count me in for a couple.


----------



## webenic

Add me to the list


----------



## ndbwhunter

Count me in!


----------



## fightingspurs

I will take one please...


----------



## AlaScott

I want one. How much?


----------



## jschins

count me in too alan


----------



## msacc

Count me in, please.


----------



## phaselag

Please add me to the list.


----------



## Bhunter32

When will the dvd's be available for purchase?


----------



## nuts&bolts

Bhunter32 said:


> When will the dvd's be available for purchase?


Working on it.
Later this year.
I shoot the video and still shots.
Then,
add captions.

Create a glass master disc at a commercial DVD burning facility.
Order up 1000 DVDs, after the source file passes inspection.

Sync up the audio file to the video file.


----------



## Bhunter32

Thanks nuts&bolts, can't wait to get them.


----------



## pyrochoppers

yep


----------



## Hoythunter01

Better put me down for one also....


----------



## beetee2

I'll take one please.


----------



## EliteShtr12

Put me down for one please


----------



## nuts&bolts

AlaScott said:


> I want one. How much?


Working on the costs,
and the DVD at the same time.

The cost I am targeting is much less than what is currently available.


----------



## ILOVE3D

If you remember Alan after post number 1500 I said you would reach 3000, well here we are now over 2000. Just a matter of time my friend.


----------



## BowProTN

I would like one as well


----------



## smokin'dually

I would like one thanks


----------



## 160buck

I will take one


----------



## fragmag

Put me on the list.


----------



## mrbillbrown

I would like a copy also. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - now Free


----------



## RegalPaw

I'd love to have a copy, i could certainly use it.


----------



## owlrav

Count me in on getting one.


----------



## guckie

I'd like one.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - now Free


----------



## blueglide1

When is it coming out?


----------



## millipede

Aye!


----------



## nuts&bolts

blueglide1 said:


> When is it coming out?


later this year.


----------



## big cypress

probably , price dependent . .peace


----------



## nuts&bolts

big cypress said:


> probably , price dependent . .peace


Price will be lower than anything else currently available.

Working on audio tracks, as we speak.
I am the content developer.
I am the audio engineer.
I am the fella who will sync the audio track to the video track.

Going to outsource the burning to a commercial, local high volume facility, who will create a glass MASTER dvd.
Makes volume production easier for the later high volume runs.

So, no middle man...probably.

Amazon wants 55% up front, off the retail,
so not sure if I will go this way.

Thinking about retail and wholesale distribution, if possible.


----------



## attackone

I would take one


----------



## Jaliv92

Yes sir .I do

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Buzbait51

Count me in too


----------



## Brent.hood

I want one


----------



## K Spud

Count me in as well.


----------



## Captainroadkill

I would be interested


----------



## kinny

Ill take one. Thanks


----------



## haldermand

Definitely interested


----------



## HunterB4

Yes, sir!


----------



## msac

I'm down for sure! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - now Free


----------



## Salmonator

i want one


----------



## bruinjay

me too, Alan! Thanks


----------



## nz_guide

Yes, definitely. Let us know when it is ready. Thanks


----------



## dab65blue

Would Love One! Thanks.


----------



## bd_slim

I"m in for one as well!


----------



## Gooseklr

Count me in for one as well.


----------



## mt hunter22

i would like one please..


----------



## DNL714

Im in. 

Tapatalked


----------



## wolfman2

If you can send them to france ?


----------



## nuts&bolts

wolfman2 said:


> If you can send them to france ?


Yes.

6 orders from Australia
1 order from Borneo
56 orders from Canada
1 order from Croatia
1 order from Czech

1 order from Denmark
1 order from England
4 orders from Finland

You are the 3rd order from France

3 orders from Germany
4 orders from Ireland
1 order from Kuwait
2 orders from Mexico
3 orders from The Netherlands

3 orders from New Zealand
4 orders from Norway
1 order from Portugal
2 orders from Romania
1 order from Russia

1 order from Slovakia
5 orders from South Africa
1 order from Switzerland
1 order from the UK

1707 orders from the USA


----------



## rdneckhillbilly

Like a kid before Christmas.
Any eta on this yet?


----------



## nuts&bolts

rdneckhillbilly said:


> Like a kid before Christmas.
> Any eta on this yet?


Getting closer.


----------



## groove

yes please.


----------



## mathe011

I'm in


----------



## nitrogen

I'd love one too, count me in.


----------



## MathewsMan13

I'd buy one...


----------



## TWAP

I would love to purchase one


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - now Free


----------



## jhlawson

I would like one as well


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - now Free


----------



## Da Nooch

Me Too!


----------



## ccrn2

send one my way


----------



## nuts&bolts

SPANIARD would like a copy
(reference purposes)


----------



## dtprice

What's the price and how do I order?


----------



## nuts&bolts

dtprice said:


> What's the price and how do I order?


Price is not yet determined,
but targeting MUCH MUCH less than what is currently available.

Posting on this thread,
I add you to my list of folks who are interested,
and I will contact each and every person on this thread,
to let folks know that the DVD is ready to go.

Recording audio tracks as we speak.
My audio equipment.


----------



## Topcat

I'm in. Thanks


----------



## Shooter Mike

me too. thanks!


----------



## JimmyP

Me to


----------



## bowscience

I would really like to have one.
Thanks!


----------



## muzzy125acc

Add me please :thumbup:

Sent from a Droid.


----------



## Flytyer

Im interested


----------



## bigjohn89

Im in


----------



## BCM4242

Interested


----------



## dtprice

Very interested.


----------



## DFD

*I'm in*

I'm in


----------



## neonistic

I would like one.


----------



## triplebbb

Me!!!!


----------



## Cotton-Eye

I DEFINITELY want one!


----------



## grousin'

I'm in


----------



## foggy101

I'm interested thanks


----------



## BAYOUBENGALS

Ronnie Courvelle


----------



## jerkeife

One for me please!

It wasn't in the first post and there is no way I am reading through 69 pages...do we need to do anything besides post on here saying we want one?


----------



## nuts&bolts

jerkeife said:


> One for me please!
> 
> It wasn't in the first post and there is no way I am reading through 69 pages...do we need to do anything besides post on here saying we want one?



You did everything you need to do,
by posting in this thread.

You are on my list,
and EVERY ONE on this thread,
will get a message from me,
when the DVD is ready to do.

Doing the audio files,
and then,
onto the video/photo files,
and then,
sync the two tracks together.


----------



## Shoalwater

Count me in


----------



## atexx2

I would like to get one also.


----------



## MonzaRacer

If I havent said so Im interested also.


----------



## polarbear06

I definitely take one! Thanks Nuts & Bolts! Can't wait to see what I can learn.


----------



## Rypper1

I'd like one too.


----------



## TMA-1

I'm in, please!


----------



## sb220

Ill take one


----------



## ESBH

Me!


----------



## Thepeopleshamer

I would love one.


----------



## Whackmaster1

Yes please.


----------



## hollywood88

In. Just let me know


----------



## jrb CO

Thanks


----------



## beast

I would be interested.


----------



## Challenger

Is there an approximate ETA? I have been anxious to get this since you first posted this thread!!!!!


----------



## nuts&bolts

Challenger said:


> Is there an approximate ETA? I have been anxious to get this since you first posted this thread!!!!!


Later this year.

Recording the audio tracks as we speak.
Since I have been laid off from my medical device job,
I have lotsa time to work on the DVD, now.


----------



## tom yuenkel

I'm all in on this one!


----------



## Hoytusa#1

I am in!


----------



## acsoa12

I want one.


----------



## MustangLassie

If this is the official waitlist, please add me!


----------



## bvandenberg

Yes please


----------



## nuts&bolts

MustangLassie said:


> If this is the official waitlist, please add me!


Yup,
gotcha on my list.


----------



## ArcheryRoad

include me please!!


----------



## shampboys4

I would like one please


----------



## bonez

Oh absolutely!!


----------



## Tony7781

nuts&bolts said:


> Later this year.
> 
> Recording the audio tracks as we speak.
> Since I have been laid off from my medical device job,
> I have lotsa time to work on the DVD, now.


Im not happy to hear you were laid off, but I am estatic to hear that the DVD should be out later this year! Cant wait to have some real good step by step video instruction to help me do my own bow work and tuning! In the mean time Im working on getting a press and a draw board, then I should be all set!


----------



## Challenger

nuts&bolts said:


> Later this year.
> 
> Recording the audio tracks as we speak.
> Since I have been laid off from my medical device job,
> I have lotsa time to work on the DVD, now.



Sorry to hear you are laid off. I know what it's like. I have been laid off twice in three years and make 1/3 less than I use to. Good luck in getting back to work :darkbeer:


----------



## Yooper720

I want on the list.


----------



## hoytshooter1

i would like one please


----------



## STRAIGHTARROW

Sign me up also.


----------



## RingSteel

Please add me to the list.


----------



## Dierte

Sign me up please


----------



## abianca99

Please add me to the list...thanks


----------



## ronnielkier

Sign me up !!! When should we be expecting the DVD ? 
is there another step to take for info / address exchange ?

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk


----------



## Toadthumper

Please add me to the list. Thanks


----------



## Apohlo

Very interested...
Thanks


----------



## S.Wells

I'll take 3!! One for home, one for the shop, and one for my cabin on my hunting ground.


----------



## adam_p

Add me too


----------



## TexasBrad

Im In!


----------



## nuts&bolts

ronnielkier said:


> Sign me up !!! When should we be expecting the DVD ?
> is there another step to take for info / address exchange ?
> 
> Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk


I will send a pm to everyone on this thread...when the DVD is ready later this year.
Got one more piece of equipment arriving today.


----------



## acuyouthguy

me too, me too, pick me  I would enjoy one


----------



## Boxer5015

I'll take one, Thanks


----------



## bfisherman11

Ok, I would like one


----------



## dink

I'm interested in one.


----------



## blackstallion

One here


----------



## Hammer0419

Would definitely like one


----------



## lcburt

I would like one as well please.


----------



## JPblkSS

Please add me to the list as well for one..possibly 2


----------



## jhlawson

Awesome I look forward to it. Thanks
Josh


----------



## Windrover

Me too.


----------



## Buck.

Sweet I'd love one!


----------



## Ghost23

I would love to have one


----------



## Tlariat

I'd love to have one.


----------



## JRBell

Me!


----------



## mdodraw29

I'm in.


----------



## Whisky

Yup


----------



## remingtonJK

Dang right!


----------



## smiley247

I'll take one.


----------



## Nikonman

Count me in.


----------



## mskecker

I would love one


----------



## cnvf250

I hate to ask this, but when are they coming out? I had to cancel going to the seminar and have been anxiously waiting for the videos.


----------



## francis

I would like one


----------



## hawk45

I'd be in for one.. a visual step-by-step of all the ins-outs of setup and tuning would be amazing.


----------



## Deermats

Me too!


----------



## SilverB

Sign me up.


----------



## nuts&bolts

cnvf250 said:


> I hate to ask this, but when are they coming out? I had to cancel going to the seminar and have been anxiously waiting for the videos.


Later this year.
I will be at the Bowhunting Supershow in Columbus, OH in March 2014.

Planning on a 2014 Iowa Seminar at Hitaga Archery, as well.


----------



## AR&BOW

nuts&bolts said:


> Later this year.
> I will be at the Bowhunting Supershow in Columbus, OH in March 2014.
> 
> Planning on a 2014 Iowa Seminar at Hitaga Archery, as well.


Hurry up would ya! Lol!


----------



## mainersmotive

I would love one.


----------



## deerjitsu

Sign me up.


----------



## rogbo

Put me in for two!


----------



## C.morris740

nuts&bolts said:


> Later this year.
> I will be at the Bowhunting Supershow in Columbus, OH in March 2014.
> 
> Planning on a 2014 Iowa Seminar at Hitaga Archery, as well.


What will you be doing at the super show? Have a both or what? Can't wait for the DVD.


----------



## nuts&bolts

C.morris740 said:


> What will you be doing at the super show? Have a both or what? Can't wait for the DVD.


Yes...they have given me a booth,
next to a shooting lane, I believe.

I will be running a continuous seminar,
helping folks shoot just a little bit better.

Like my Iowa seminar,
at Hitaga Archery.

Open question and answer,
custom coaching,
while you wait.

I will have the DVD finished later this year,
so I will bring a boatload of DVDs to sell.


----------



## cnvf250

nuts&bolts said:


> Yes...they have given me a booth,
> next to a shooting lane, I believe.
> 
> I will be running a continuous seminar,
> helping folks shoot just a little bit better.
> 
> Like my Iowa seminar,
> at Hitaga Archery.
> 
> Open question and answer,
> custom coaching,
> while you wait.
> 
> I will have the DVD finished later this year,
> so I will bring a boatload of DVDs to sell.


I am excited for the show. It is only an hour away.


----------



## Bnbfishin

A boatload may not be enough with about 71 pages of people wanting at least one copy already. Any way to let us know when it's getting close IE 2 weeks out?


nuts&bolts said:


> Yes...they have given me a booth,
> next to a shooting lane, I believe.
> 
> I will be running a continuous seminar,
> helping folks shoot just a little bit better.
> 
> Like my Iowa seminar,
> at Hitaga Archery.
> 
> Open question and answer,
> custom coaching,
> while you wait.
> 
> I will have the DVD finished later this year,
> so I will bring a boatload of DVDs to sell.


----------



## nuts&bolts

Bnbfishin said:


> A boatload may not be enough with about 71 pages of people wanting at least one copy already. Any way to let us know when it's getting close IE 2 weeks out?


I will send out a pm message
to each and every one that has posted on this thread,
when the DVD is ready to ship.


----------



## brownstonebear

Looking forward to it.


----------



## deafcon2

I'm in


----------



## arrow-n-bucks

nuts&bolts said:


> I will send out a pm message
> to each and every one that has posted on this thread,
> when the DVD is ready to ship.


I hope you have a lot of free time! In all seriousness though thank you for all you have done for AT members!


----------



## possumlord

this is like home movies from obi-wan kenobi. i gotta have one


----------



## seaman

I will take one, just let me know wen there ready.


----------



## Cue772

DVD for me please.


----------



## Hamstn

Put me on the list, and thank you so very much for what you do for the archery community.


----------



## Lerssi

I'll take one.


----------



## Gus004

I'd love one. Thanks N&B!


----------



## klc6482

I'll take 2, please & thank you!


----------



## dmcgbt10

I'd like one too please
Dylan McGregor


----------



## Anarchist_Otter

I would love one if the opportunity still remains.


----------



## msac

Myself and some buddies want one!


----------



## sues

I will take two please. Is there any word when the DVD is going to be ready


----------



## IAWoodsman

Count me in. Can't wait to see it.


----------



## nuts&bolts

sues said:


> I will take two please. Is there any word when the DVD is going to be ready


Recording audio track, as we speak.
After audio is done,
then I do the video/static photo portion,
and sync together.

Later this year.


----------



## msac

Can't wait!


----------



## craigp

Please add my name too this list.. 
Thank you for helping people; your answers have helped me with my own bow questions... Craig


----------



## talbtimber

I'd like to have one.


----------



## 340pd

Please add me to your list.


----------



## se7en39

I'm in... Thanks


----------



## hovimaul

Please put me on the list


----------



## geocarr

I am interested.


----------



## nuts&bolts

lar5151 would like a copy (for reference purposes).


----------



## XSPLITTER

I'm in.


----------



## 68ymarta

I also would like to order that dvd but could n&b give any range where the the price will settle.


----------



## nuts&bolts

68ymarta said:


> I also would like to order that dvd but could n&b give any range where the the price will settle.


Less than comparable DVDs currently on the market.
I will make it affordable.

We can flip this around.
What price range are you thinking of?


----------



## nuts&bolts

Irish Sitka would like a copy (for reference purposes).


----------



## thenson

Add my name to the list...

Will this DVD be about archery? or about the "Hottest Archery"... and Alan, I'm not referring to you...

thenson


----------



## nuts&bolts

thenson said:


> Add my name to the list...
> 
> Will this DVD be about archery? or about the "Hottest Archery"... and Alan, I'm not referring to you...
> 
> thenson


Gotcha on my list.


----------



## 68ymarta

I don't know, hard to say, something like 20-50 $. More important to me than exact price is know that there isn't coming shocking 1000 dollar credit card payment when I commit to order the dvd here in europe. Thats what I meaning that early questioning


----------



## nuts&bolts

68ymarta said:


> I don't know, hard to say, something like 20-50 $. More important to me than exact price is know that there isn't coming shocking 1000 dollar credit card payment when I commit to order the dvd here in europe. Thats what I meaning that early questioning


Definitely towards the LOWER end of that range for the unit cost per DVD.

The shipping internationally is what is expensive.
Planning on USPS Priority International Mail.

Best way for shipping internationally,
is if you have friends who are interested in the DVD...

then,
I can send multiple DVDs in the same small box,
and we can reduce the shipping costs.


I have a substantial number of orders outside the US,
so....

gotta figure out the best way for shipping internationally.


----------



## C.morris740

Don't know if this is worth asking but before I get your DVD what kind of tools/equipment will I need to follow what I will learn from the DVD? Like press draw board etc.?


----------



## nuts&bolts

C.morris740 said:


> Don't know if this is worth asking but before I get your DVD what kind of tools/equipment will I need to follow what I will learn from the DVD? Like press draw board etc.?


A portable press
or a full size press
that works on your bow.

A draw board is highly recommended,
cuz it will save you time at the practice range.

I have a modular draw board design.


----------



## nuts&bolts

C.morris740 said:


> Don't know if this is worth asking but before I get your DVD what kind of tools/equipment will I need to follow what I will learn from the DVD? Like press draw board etc.?


SET of hex wrenches,
so you can adjust your limb bolts

so you can adjust your arrow rest
so you can adjust your pin sight or target sight.


----------



## MissionTom

By all means put me on the list to....


----------



## ScottyE

I want one!

Are you going to put it on vimeo so people can rent it immediately? They did it with the Cousins/Grimwood shooting form DVD. I think they charge $6 for a week rental


----------



## nuts&bolts

ScottyE said:


> I want one!
> 
> Are you going to put it on vimeo so people can rent it immediately? They did it with the Cousins/Grimwood shooting form DVD. I think they charge $6 for a week rental


Distribution is something I always think about.

For now,
I am looking at hard copy DVD, for now.


----------



## TannerWI

Very interested, put me on the list.


----------



## dlutjen

I would like a Nuts and Bolts DVD too!

Thanks, 

Don


----------



## blaux61

Yes for sure


----------



## cjjeepman

Count me in .


----------



## Badweather

count me in


----------



## ua77

I'll take one


----------



## live2hunt11

One here please


----------



## aelrod

Please add me to the list!


----------



## springy

yes i want one


----------



## mossycreek

Would love to get one, sign me up!


----------



## shadeson

Yes, I could use it!!


----------



## 68ymarta

I'll take one


----------



## HoytShooter88

I would like one also !!


----------



## tackhammer

I will take one.


----------



## bowpoor

Sign me up for one also.


----------



## jays87gn

I'll take one also


----------



## nuts&bolts

jays87gn said:


> I'll take one also


WELL,
today is your LUCKY DAY.

jays87jn...

you are my 2000th order on this thread.

No charge.
Send me a pm with your shipping address.

I will send you a DVD free,
when it is ready.


----------



## donjuan

Me. Again!!!!


----------



## BUSHfire

nuts&bolts said:


> WELL,
> today is your LUCKY DAY.
> 
> jays87jn...
> 
> you are my 2000th order on this thread.
> 
> No charge.
> Send me a pm with your shipping address.
> 
> I will send you a DVD free,
> when it is ready.


WOW I was the 1000th person on this thread, and I "WON" a free one, I cant believe your over 2000!!! orders without even having a finished product. Congrats! After the word gets out about how good it is when you release it, I predict over 20,000 sold... I can't wait to get mine!!


----------



## nuts&bolts

BUSHfire said:


> WOW I was the 1000th person on this thread, and I "WON" a free one, I cant believe your over 2000!!! orders without even having a finished product. Congrats! After the word gets out about how good it is when you release it, I predict over 20,000 sold... I can't wait to get mine!!


Absolutely correct, BUSHfire.
You are on my list as Order #1000.

Soooo,
here's where I am so far...

USA.................1,821 folks

Australia...............8 folks
Borneo.................1 person
Canada...............59 folks
Croatia................1 person
Czech..................1 person
Denmark..............1 person
England................1 person
Finland.................6 folks
France..................3 folks
Germany..............3 folks
Ireland.................6 folks
Kuwait.................1 person
Mexico.................2 folks
The Netherlands....3 folks
New Zealand........3 folks
Norway...............4 folks
Portugal..............1 person
Romania.............2 folks
Russia................1 person
Slovakia.............1 person
South Africa........5 folks
Switzerland.........1 person
UK.....................1 person

and
these are just the AT folks who posted on this thread.

Truly,
ArcheryTalk has GREAT coverage throughout the US,
and fantastic international reach.


----------



## elkbow69

Alan, make sure I'M on that US list somewhere. Thank you Sir!


----------



## nuts&bolts

elkbow69 said:


> Alan, make sure I'M on that US list somewhere. Thank you Sir!


Confirmed.
You are order #163.


----------



## RangerJ

Also check to make sure I ordered please.


----------



## bucco921

Put me down for one!


----------



## nuts&bolts

RangerJ said:


> Also check to make sure I ordered please.


Yup.

You are Order #198.


----------



## oh-bowhunter

Count me in!


----------



## RangerJ

nuts&bolts said:


> Yup.
> 
> You are Order #198.


Thanks


----------



## HILLBILLY94

put me down as well.


----------



## jays87gn

nuts&bolts said:


> WELL,
> today is your LUCKY DAY.
> 
> jays87jn...
> 
> you are my 2000th order on this thread.
> 
> No charge.
> Send me a pm with your shipping address.
> 
> I will send you a DVD free,
> when it is ready.


Awesome Thank You


----------



## abianca99

Just want to confirm I am on the order list as well. Thanks.


----------



## nuts&bolts

abianca99 said:


> Just want to confirm I am on the order list as well. Thanks.


Yup,
you are Order #1923.

So,
I will send out 1922 pm messages
prior to your pm message...

when the DVD is ready to go.


----------



## Draw27

But it took all our orders to get to 2000 so what kind of break do we get lol!! and no I DID NOT VOTE FOR OBAMA.


----------



## nuts&bolts

Draw27 said:


> But it took all our orders to get to 2000 so what kind of break do we get lol!! and no I DID NOT VOTE FOR OBAMA.


You are Order #1804.

Working on it.


----------



## jace

I still want one, been really waiting on this, do we pm you or what for payment info


----------



## nuts&bolts

jace said:


> I still want one, been really waiting on this, do we pm you or what for payment info


Hello jace.

You are Order #1040.
I will send a pm to everyone on my list
with all the details....

when I have the DVD ready.

I'm getting there.
99 audio tracks,
then,
gotta sync audio with video/still.


----------



## rdneckhillbilly

Yeahhhh...Canada is second!
Always the bridesmaid and never the bride...LOL!


----------



## sawtoothscream

Was a price ever listed? thanks


----------



## Maineiac

count me in thanks


----------



## jace

thanks man, cant wait


----------



## sunnenman

Sunnenman is in for one!


----------



## rlbreakfield

Yes please!


----------



## nuts&bolts

sawtoothscream said:


> Was a price ever listed? thanks


Price is not set yet.
Gotta see if I can squeeze all the material into ONE DVD
or if I need to use more than one DVD.


----------



## Karbon

Looking forward to this. Thanks again N&B!


----------



## Boludo

I'd love one as well.


----------



## killerloop

I do. What's the eta,?


----------



## nuts&bolts

killerloop said:


> I do. What's the eta,?


You are Order #167.
Later this year.


----------



## killerloop

When do they come out then?


----------



## nuts&bolts

killerloop said:


> When do they come out then?


I am still recording audio tracks.
Then, I need to sync audio to video and do a final edit.
Then, I do the captions for the hearing impaired folks.
Then, I create a master file and have the commercial burning facility create a GLASS master DVD disc.
When the master DVD passes all the testing,
then...

I burn 1000 lot runs for DVDs.

Later this year.


----------



## killerloop

Sounds good


----------



## sawtoothscream

nuts&bolts said:


> Price is not set yet.
> Gotta see if I can squeeze all the material into ONE DVD
> or if I need to use more than one DVD.


Sounds awesome  Thanks


----------



## bowhuntercoop

Can't wait


----------



## DIXIEDOG1

I'd like to get one as well


----------



## Bonecrusher86

I do


----------



## Uzurmnd247

"OH Boy" "OH Boy" I would like to order 2 more for a total of 3, Please. Thanks!


----------



## doulos

Ill take one


----------



## SC IMEL

Definitely interested, just started reading the guide some real good information in there!


----------



## nuts&bolts

Uzurmnd247 said:


> "OH Boy" "OH Boy" I would like to order 2 more for a total of 3, Please. Thanks!


Thank you.
You are Order #1695, and I just updated my records for total of 3.
I will send a pm to everyone on my list
with all the details,
confirming the order quantities,
shipping address, etc...

when the DVD(s) are ready to go.


----------



## Fortyneck

Fortyneck needs 1 also.

Thanks again for all the help you provide. :thumbs_up


----------



## brendog84cj8

Thought I was in on this but do not believe I am. I would like a copy.....please.


----------



## waterman1148

One for me. Thanks


----------



## kback

Put me down for one. Thanks


----------



## Zonablazer

I'm definitely interested in one.


----------



## brodbeckrt

After a quick chat with Alan on the phone which helped me tremendously. You can count me in for one!


----------



## Mdunntn

Sorry I'm fairly new here, are we talking about bow tuning, and general working on your bow? If so I'm interested also. 

Sent from my SCH-R530U using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Nebraska gal

Id be interested.


----------



## nuts&bolts

Mdunntn said:


> Sorry I'm fairly new here, are we talking about bow tuning, and general working on your bow? If so I'm interested also.
> 
> Sent from my SCH-R530U using Tapatalk 2


Hello Mdunntn:

Take a look at my FREE GUIDE.

http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=1399457

Post #1 has my 2010 edition
with 150+ pages and LOTS pics.


----------



## nuts&bolts

Mdunntn said:


> Sorry I'm fairly new here, are we talking about bow tuning, and general working on your bow? If so I'm interested also.
> 
> Sent from my SCH-R530U using Tapatalk 2


https://www.dropbox.com/s/byyycyrxq... Archery 2012 Updated version (Neuralgia).pdf

This is a link to my updated 2012 version
of the FREE guide,
and has 177 pages.

I added more stuff to Chapter 5.


----------



## nuts&bolts

Mdunntn said:


> Sorry I'm fairly new here, are we talking about bow tuning, and general working on your bow? If so I'm interested also.
> 
> Sent from my SCH-R530U using Tapatalk 2


http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=1844443&highlight=tuning

"How to tune in bow, Internet edition"

This is my FIRST version of Kitchen Sink Tuning.


----------



## cornfedkiller

Sorry Im so late to the party..put me down for one!


----------



## nuts&bolts

Mdunntn said:


> Sorry I'm fairly new here, are we talking about bow tuning, and general working on your bow? If so I'm interested also.
> 
> Sent from my SCH-R530U using Tapatalk 2


http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=2122086

"What is your tuning method in order?"

I post my "CURRENT" version of Kitchen Sink Tuning in this thread.


So,
the DVD is my attempt
to put ALL of my recipes
in one place...

and
I will include some training programs,
I have developed for my private students...

in the DVD....at least, some of them.

hehehehehe.

I have private coaching students all over the world.
The internet is a great tool to reach folks.

Just launched my seminar business this year, as well.


----------



## nuts&bolts

GANoles09 would like a DVD (for reference purposes).


----------



## twowheeltom

I would like one


----------



## Flattbottom

Put me down please.


----------



## Manitoulin

Sign me up for a DVD also.


----------



## nuts&bolts

Crapshot would also like a DVD (for reference purposes).


----------



## Caddo Creek

I want one.


----------



## nuts&bolts

Caddo Creek said:


> I want one.


Gotcha.
You are Order# 1621.


----------



## kanebanger

Please put me down for one as well.


----------



## JasonL

I'd like a DVD please.


----------



## chcfirefighter

I will take one


----------



## Westerly

I would like to be added to list.

Thanks!!!


----------



## newbowthunder

Put new down please


----------



## LHOGAN

Put me on your list please


----------



## Razorbak

add me to your list please


----------



## dieselpwr

One for me also!!


----------



## foggg81

and one for me please (international )


----------



## TargetOz

Yes please! Send to brisbane Australia?


----------



## TargetOz

Yes please! Can you send to brisbane Australia?


----------



## MoNsTeR_7

Add me on the list.


----------



## MoNsTeR_7

I would very much like one.


----------



## Mdunntn

Ill definitely take one

Sent from my SCH-R530U using Tapatalk 2


----------



## luckyjb2

you bet! One for me.
jb


----------



## Noobaddict

I am new to the forum and to archery. I would love one of these.


----------



## nuts&bolts

TargetOz said:


> Yes please! Can you send to brisbane Australia?


Of course.
I have world-wide orders.


----------



## CB-sniper

+1 to the list! Thanks!


----------



## mathewsdxtzack

I want one please!


----------



## nuts&bolts

BowTechCDR wants a copy (for reference purposes).


----------



## Bossmoss

count me in


----------



## rk91279

If you haven't ran out yet I'll take one also,thanks.


----------



## ZachMason

I'd like a dvd also if you have enough.


----------



## skeet16

Put me down for 1


----------



## 3D JOE

how do we get one? i have read some of nuts and bolts stuff and its great. would love to see what a dvd from him would be like


----------



## centralmi

I want one.


----------



## nuts&bolts

3D JOE said:


> how do we get one? i have read some of nuts and bolts stuff and its great. would love to see what a dvd from him would be like


DVD is not ready yet.
Everyone who posts on this thread,
is on my list for orders.

When the DVD is ready,
then,
I will send out a pm message
to EVERY ONE on my list.


----------



## back/

I think that might shut the server down. that's a lot of PMs


----------



## nuts&bolts

back/ said:


> I think that might shut the server down. that's a lot of PMs


Only 2,212.
You are #2213.

hehehehehe.


----------



## Nic870

I would be interested in one please!!


----------



## wardamnhelim

I want one.


----------



## nuts&bolts

*SIX steps* to PERFECTION.

http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=2128129

Adam929 came to me on the evening of Nov 11, 2013
for some ONE-on-one training.

He is a hunter.

FIRST 3 shots, a BASELINE.
Stone cold. No warmup.



After 20 minutes of coaching...




After about 2 hrs of coaching,
after Adam929 finished my SIX STEPS training...



TWO bareshafts,
BACK to BACK...

splitting a SINGLE STRAND of dacron bowstring,
at 10 YARDS.

Read the entire story.

http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=2128129

Adam929 is a hunter.
He is not a famous shooter.
He is an AVERAGE JOE.

If we can do this,
then...

so can YOU.


----------



## nuts&bolts

*SIX STEPS to PERFECTION...*

is ONE of the things I will cover in the DVD.


----------



## SoCal66

I'm in


----------



## archeryfool72

me me me me me........


----------



## Aesir

I'm interested.


----------



## CarlV

I don't remember if I posted on this thread or not, so here it is. 

I'd like to buy the CD when it's available please.

Carl


----------



## DakotahDaddy

Add me to that list


----------



## nuts&bolts

CarlV said:


> I don't remember if I posted on this thread or not, so here it is.
> 
> I'd like to buy the CD when it's available please.
> 
> Carl


Hello Carl:

You are Order #1248.

I will send you a pm message,
when the DVD is ready to go.


----------



## IrregularPulse

Was there ever a price decided on? Hope my previous post got processed as an "order"


----------



## Peewee31

Im interested


----------



## nuts&bolts

IrregularPulse said:


> Was there ever a price decided on? Hope my previous post got processed as an "order"


You are Order #269.

No price yet.
Can't set a price until I finish editing,
cuz I don't know if this is a ONE DVD project
or if I need MORE than ONE DVD to contain everything.

I will send out ALL the details in a pm message
to all 2,220 folks on my list (and growing)
when the DVD is ready to go.


----------



## sinko

Keep me in the loop, I want to know the cost before I commit.


----------



## nuts&bolts

sinko said:


> Keep me in the loop, I want to know the cost before I commit.


That's the BEAUTY of this thread.
No money up front.
Just expressing an interest.

I take 100% of the risk.
I have spent THOUSANDS of $$$ setting up the LLC company,
One Arrow In Your Quiver, LLC.

I have spent MANY MANY more THOUSANDS of $$$ on the pro audio and video and camera equipment and computer software
to build this DVD for you folks.

I will send a pm to you,
when the DVD is ready to go.

At that time,
then you decide if the "price" is worth it or not.

You can search my username
and print every post of mine....

and have QUITE a collection of tips and tricks,
for no charge.

hehehehehe.

*SIX Steps to Perfection* is my latest.
http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=2128129


----------



## sean1

I for one, andim sure the majority on this site, greatly appreciate everything you give to this site. You donate a lot of time and knowledge to all of us and I thank you. Can't wait to buy a DVD


----------



## jguilbe

Let me know when the video is ready.


----------



## dmr400

sean1 said:


> I for one, andim sure the majority on this site, greatly appreciate everything you give to this site. You donate a lot of time and knowledge to all of us and I thank you. Can't wait to buy a DVD


This.


----------



## SouthernStyle

Add a 2nd one to my order, gift for a friend.


----------



## OhioBoneCrusher

I would like one.


----------



## tomasw1

Me 2


----------



## kence

Add me to the list please.


----------



## aread

119 Audio files !!??

How long will the DVD be? I'm 63, will I have time to watch it from beginning to end in this lifetime?  

JK, :wink:

Allen


----------



## nuts&bolts

aread said:


> 119 Audio files !!??
> 
> How long will the DVD be? I'm 63, will I have time to watch it from beginning to end in this lifetime?
> 
> JK, :wink:
> 
> Allen



Doing this like a movie.
Voice over for the audio track.
Sync to the video/still photo track.

I have the story board 99% locked down. Each audio track is a "thought bubble" in some special software I have.
Arrange, re-arrange, combine the bubbles into groups, figure out which scene comes before and after what scene.
Create the story line...check the flow.

Three sections. 

QUICK RECIPE section, for the folks who just want the nitty gritty...do this...do that next...do this and that next.

The FREE Nuts&Bolts Guide has a picture glossary that I never finished. I plan to have a GLOSSARY Section,
menu driven...if I can figure out that software, where you can pick a particular key word, 
and then get a short and sweet explanation for that ONE thing.

I plan to have a MIDDLE SECTION, where I take a bit more time,
for the folks who want to understand the HOW's and WHY's for my recipes. More of a CONVERSATION...a bit more detail on my recipes.

So,
a beginning part,
a middle part,
a final part.


----------



## nuts&bolts

Remember,
a 20 PERCENT DISCOUNT to everyone who posts on this thread,
that they would like to pre-order a DVD or multiple DVDs.

If you have friends who might LIKE a copy,
then,
just pre-order on this thread.

I have an extensive database for all of the world-wide orders....total = roughly 2225 Orders.

So,
update your order, by posting on this thread, if necessary.

When the DVD is ready,
the GENERAL PUBLIC price will be FULL PRICE.

Folks who pre-order on AT, in this thread,
get 20 PERCENT off...the retail price.

*I have a LIST...
and I WILL count it TWICE.*


----------



## huntergm1

Sign me up!


----------



## Madlaz

I sure hope that iam on your list its been ages since i signed up thanks Allan.Laz


----------



## nuts&bolts

Madlaz said:


> I sure hope that iam on your list its been ages since i signed up thanks Allan.Laz


You are Order #1535.
NO worries, my friend.

I have you on my list,
and I will check it TWICE.

hehehehehehe.


----------



## Bubalus

I'm in for one. It would be cheaper than printing your 24,000 posts.


----------



## TXSlafav

Please reserve me a copy.


----------



## btgold

I'm in for one!!


----------



## aread

nuts&bolts said:


> Doing this like a movie.
> Voice over for the audio track.
> Sync to the video/still photo track.
> 
> I have the story board 99% locked down. Each audio track is a "thought bubble" in some special software I have.
> Arrange, re-arrange, combine the bubbles into groups, figure out which scene comes before and after what scene.
> Create the story line...check the flow.
> 
> Three sections.
> 
> QUICK RECIPE section, for the folks who just want the nitty gritty...do this...do that next...do this and that next.
> 
> The FREE Nuts&Bolts Guide has a picture glossary that I never finished. I plan to have a GLOSSARY Section,
> menu driven...if I can figure out that software, where you can pick a particular key word,
> and then get a short and sweet explanation for that ONE thing.
> 
> I plan to have a MIDDLE SECTION, where I take a bit more time,
> for the folks who want to understand the HOW's and WHY's for my recipes. More of a CONVERSATION...a bit more detail on my recipes.
> 
> So,
> a beginning part,
> a middle part,
> a final part.


As much as I want your vidoe NOW, I appreciate you taking the time to do it right. :thumbs_up

Thank you,
Allen


----------



## yotebuster1200

I think I need one of these also. Thanks


----------



## R1STEER

I'm in for one. Your posts have helped me tremendously. Best info on this site.


----------



## aread

I thought that I'd put my name down in the first couple of pages, but I couldn't find it.

If I haven't already, please include me in.

Thanks,
Allen


----------



## zbowman1

yes please


----------



## string stretchr

For sure!


----------



## gatorman

Not only is it a yes, it's a hell yes


----------



## good sam

Please put me down for 2.
Thank you.


----------



## nuts&bolts

aread said:


> I thought that I'd put my name down in the first couple of pages, but I couldn't find it.
> 
> If I haven't already, please include me in.
> 
> Thanks,
> Allen


Hello Allen.

Post 179....Page 8.
You are Order #244.

I have a list,
and will check it TWICE.

Everyone on my list
gets the 20% discount off the regular, GENERAL PUBLIC price.

Everyone on my list, will get a pm message, when it is ready to go.


----------



## little buddy

nuts&bolts said:


> Hello Allen.
> 
> Post 179....Page 8.
> You are Order #244.
> 
> 
> I have a list,
> and will check it TWICE.
> 
> Everyone on my list
> gets the 20% discount off the regular, GENERAL PUBLIC price.
> 
> Everyone on my list, will get a pm message, when it is ready to go.


This is good to hear. I know I'm on the list somewhere lol. Looking forward to that pm! Thanks for all your posts and help. Lee...


----------



## oldpuck

I would like one. Downloaded and printed paper version for myself and son. So a DVD would be great.


----------



## Alaska at heart

Hey Allen........I believe I put my name down as well, but if not I certainly want one. Thanks again for personally addressing my questions this summer when I was dealing with a tuning issue. This has been a very successful fall with a well tuned setup.


----------



## nuts&bolts

Alaska at heart said:


> Hey Allen........I believe I put my name down as well, but if not I certainly want one. Thanks again for personally addressing my questions this summer when I was dealing with a tuning issue. This has been a very successful fall with a well tuned setup.


Gotcha down as Order# 1297. Let your friends know,
and if they would like a copy,
just update your order or have them joint AT and post on this thread,
and they will get the 20% off price, as well.


----------



## francis

I just responded to this thread saying I would like to have one, is that good enough or should I have done something else?


----------



## jzam214

Me please


----------



## nuts&bolts

francis said:


> I just responded to this thread saying I would like to have one, is that good enough or should I have done something else?


You are only my list as Order #1954. I will send you a pm message,
when the DVD is ready to go. Thank you.


----------



## fathead88

I'll take one also please.


----------



## babtong

I would like one as well. ^^


----------



## Deadeye32

I'll take one please. Thank you


----------



## bryan_h

Please put me on the list for one. Thanks!


----------



## charger22

In for one.


----------



## Khrome83

I am also!


----------



## 206313 Alien

very interested


----------



## bonecollector66

I want one


----------



## Ghost 133

Yes sir I want one of these.


----------



## AitchAr

Put me on the list please.


----------



## Cowpoke

One for me!


----------



## Big Tony

I will gladly take one. Please let me know what the postage to Australia 3156 is


----------



## nuts&bolts

Big Tony said:


> I will gladly take one. Please let me know what the postage to Australia 3156 is


DVD is not ready yet, but will be.
I plan to ship using USPS Priority Mail International.


----------



## LifePreacher

I'll take one. In Ohio, 45231. Let me know cost


----------



## Ragepassthru

Any idea how close you are to having it ready? Do you think it will be ready to ship by early Spring?


----------



## nuts&bolts

Ragepassthru said:


> Any idea how close you are to having it ready? Do you think it will be ready to ship by early Spring?


Shooting for THIS year.


----------



## Ragepassthru

That would be awesome! I'm excited to hear they're ready to ship


----------



## nuts&bolts

Ragepassthru said:


> That would be awesome! I'm excited to hear they're ready to ship


Not yet, but getting there.


----------



## brownstonebear

Count me in :smile:


----------



## thirdhandman

Alan, I'll get one at the Bowhunting Supershow. Since you have all these overseas guys, Might let them know before you ship that there is more than one order in their country and piggyback the mail to save shipping $$$$$$.


----------



## MsNipeR

One for me


----------



## nuts&bolts

MsNipeR said:


> One for me


Yes, you are on my list...as Order# 617.


----------



## nuts&bolts

SNEAK PEAK.

*Stabilizer setup in 3 MOVES.*

BASELINE for one of my online students.
EACH target face is 30 shots, using my ONE ARROW in your Quiver training technique.



ADJUSTMENT 1.



ADJUSTMENT 2.



ADJUSTMENT 3.



*BEFORE and AFTER*


----------



## archerykid13

One for me if I hadn't already posted.


----------



## AnotherStrother

I think I too posted but want to make sure I'm in! Can not wait! GREAT JOB!


----------



## citymarshall

I want one also.


----------



## SHPoet

Rather than read a whole bunch of pages..... What is the cost going to be?


----------



## wpod

SHPoet said:


> Rather than read a whole bunch of pages..... What is the cost going to be?


Priceless,...... lol

Sent from my VS950 4G using Tapatalk


----------



## nuts&bolts

SHPoet said:


> Rather than read a whole bunch of pages..... What is the cost going to be?


No cost has been posted yet.

I have the audio files near completion, and the story board is near lockdown.
I don't know if this is a ONE DVD set or a multi-DVD set...until I complete the audio/video sync
and until I finish the final edit.

My goal is to set the RETAIL price below everything currently available on the market.

Everything I do, is always with a mind for affordable.

My Online Coaching is $25 USD for a WEEK. 
My Online Coaching is $83.33 USD for a MONTH. 
No limits to how many phone calls, emails, pm messages, photos or videos for me to study.

So,
the DVD price,
which is not set yet...cuz I don't know the SIZE of the full set yet...

will also be BELOW the usual price you see for Tuning DVDs.


----------



## nuts&bolts

Whatever I set the GENERAL PUBLIC price at....

everyone who posts on this thread,
will get a 20 PERCENT discount off the GENERAL PUBLIC price.


----------



## mrbillbrown

Pretty sure I signed up on the other list but...don't want to miss out. Count me in!!!!


----------



## nuts&bolts

archerykid13 said:


> One for me if I hadn't already posted.


Gotcha down as Order #1205.
hehehehehehe.

It's coming soon!


----------



## nuts&bolts

AnotherStrother said:


> I think I too posted but want to make sure I'm in! Can not wait! GREAT JOB!


Yup, you are Order #1796.


----------



## nuts&bolts

mrbillbrown said:


> Pretty sure I signed up on the other list but...don't want to miss out. Count me in!!!!


Yup, you are Order #1847.


----------



## KurtVL

I don't want a DVD 

I absolutely NEED one


----------



## knarrly

Sign me up for one


----------



## TwentySix

nuts&bolts said:


> Whatever I set the GENERAL PUBLIC price at....
> 
> everyone who posts on this thread,
> will get a 20 PERCENT discount off the GENERAL PUBLIC price.


And with that note, I'll go ahead and join the wait list.


----------



## Texbama

Think I already post but just to be sure, please put me down for one


----------



## hooks

I'll buy one too!!


----------



## CBarden

Me too.


----------



## hawk45

I can't wait to get one of these. You the man N&B


----------



## bmoreb

I'll take 2


----------



## Kaizoku

I'm in.


----------



## huteson2us2

I would like one.


----------



## dparadowski

Not sure if I'm on the list yet, but I am now!


----------



## mike000198

I would like one.


----------



## KimberTac1911

Can't wait for the DVD. See you in Columbus ohio


----------



## huntnm2001

I'll take one


----------



## boonerlou

I would like one.


----------



## nuts&bolts

Jesse_l_b would like a copy (for reference purposes).


----------



## nuts&bolts

KurtVL said:


> I don't want a DVD
> 
> I absolutely NEED one


Gotcha down as Order #967.


----------



## nuts&bolts

Texbama said:


> Think I already post but just to be sure, please put me down for one


Yup,
gotcha down as Order #295.


----------



## veepge

I need one! Thanks


----------



## nuts&bolts

dparadowski said:


> Not sure if I'm on the list yet, but I am now!


Yup, gotcha down as Order #645.


----------



## TheTracker

nuts&bolts said:


> Yup, gotcha down as Order #645.


I want a copy alan!


----------



## AR&BOW

I think i am on also, but cant remember.


----------



## Ginge

I'm down for one


----------



## nuts&bolts

AR&BOW said:


> I think i am on also, but cant remember.


Yup
gotcha down as Order# 803.


----------



## jeff25

What is the retail price if this?


----------



## Nic870

Did you get mine?? If not please put me down. When will they be ready ? Thanks


----------



## nuts&bolts

jeff25 said:


> What is the retail price if this?


No retail price set yet.
I dont' know if this is ONE DVD or multiple DVDs.
I have the audio files locked down to 119 files.

I should finish the storyboard today.

Then, after I finish syncing audio to video,
and after I finish the final edit,
then, I will know if this is a single DVD set or a multi-DVD set.

So, until I know the SIZE of the movie,
I cannot set the retail price of the movie.

Going to a commercial burning house,
and they will make a solid glass MASTER DVD.

From the MASTER DVD, then I have them burn 1000 piece lots.

So,
my offer is to everyone who posted to this thread,
20% off the GENERAL PUBLIC price.

I have over 2000 pre-orders so far, and orders all across the US, Canada, Europe and many other countries.

I promise the price will be lower than the other DVDs currently available.


----------



## nuts&bolts

Looney Bin would like a copy (for reference purposes).


----------



## nuts&bolts

Nic870 said:


> Did you get mine?? If not please put me down. When will they be ready ? Thanks


Yup,
gotcha down as Order #2054.


----------



## nuts&bolts

Nic870 said:


> Did you get mine?? If not please put me down. When will they be ready ? Thanks


Getting closer.
Audio files are locked down at 119 files.
Wrapping up the story board, hopefully today.
Then,
must sync audio to the visual, and start the editing process.

Working on photo releases.
Create the master file, after editing is final.
Get the GLASS DVD master created at the commercial burning facility.
Start the burning process, 1000 pieces at a time.

I will send out a pm to everyone on the list,
when the final product is ready.


----------



## sbelcher

Yes for me


----------



## JMASavage

I too would like dvd
How will you be excepting payment?


----------



## nuts&bolts

JMASavage said:


> I too would like dvd
> How will you be excepting payment?


I am working on that.
DVD is not ready yet.

Probably PayPal, check, credit card.


----------



## chuckatuk

Thank you for all the hard work and time you are putring in.


----------



## Deadeye32

Me ( Deadeye32) and blackduck889 please and thank you


----------



## hillemonster

I want one also.


----------



## Larkinhjr

I defiantly want one!!! Put me down


----------



## CeGe

I would like one.


----------



## 3D Pinwheeler

I'll take one, learning from you for years. Love your simple style!


----------



## nuts&bolts

3D Pinwheeler said:


> I'll take one, learning from you for years. Love your simple style!


Thank you.


----------



## ham24

Me too...


----------



## Bearlee

I think I have spoken already but just in case count me in, it is the least I can do after all I have learned from you over the last few years. Thanks!


----------



## hollywood88

When you figure out a price i may end up buying 2 so i can have a spare


----------



## Tn10point

I'm sure I have already posted here. But just in case my post gets overlooked I'm putting in for the dvd again.


----------



## 138104

I believe I'm on the list...what number am I?


----------



## twowheeltom

Im kinda with some of the other guys.....I cant remember if I already spoke up, but I would def like one.


----------



## cqbdoc10

Please add me to the list as well.


----------



## jmpk

Count me in!


----------



## Buckshutr

I (Buckshutr) would like one. Thanks!


----------



## IIJSavoy

I'm interested in one as well.


----------



## gdroberson

could use it know so count me in


----------



## 308ruger

pretty sure I already posted, but just in case...

I want one.


----------



## nuts&bolts

Bearlee said:


> I think I have spoken already but just in case count me in, it is the least I can do after all I have learned from you over the last few years. Thanks!


Yup, gotcha as Order #498.


----------



## nuts&bolts

Tn10point said:


> I'm sure I have already posted here. But just in case my post gets overlooked I'm putting in for the dvd again.


Nope. Gotcha on my list as Order #85.
I'm making a list, and checking it MORE than twice.

hehehehehehe.


----------



## nuts&bolts

Perry24 said:


> I believe I'm on the list...what number am I?


Gotcha. Order #2103.


----------



## Tn10point

nuts&bolts said:


> Nope. Gotcha on my list as Order #85.
> I'm making a list, and checking it MORE than twice.
> 
> hehehehehehe.


Thank you.


----------



## nuts&bolts

twowheeltom said:


> Im kinda with some of the other guys.....I cant remember if I already spoke up, but I would def like one.


Gotcha down as Order #2014.


----------



## nuts&bolts

jmpk said:


> Count me in!


Yup, have you down as Order #1065.


----------



## cgs1967

I definitely want one.


----------



## nuts&bolts

308ruger said:


> pretty sure I already posted, but just in case...
> 
> I want one.


Yup, gotcha down as Order #435.


----------



## Fireman324

Count me in as well


----------



## J-Dubyah

In for the win!


----------



## The Papa

Put me in for one please.


----------



## GCParamedic368

For a new archer, I would love to get on the list for a DVD. Thank you for all you do. I have read your manual and have learned tons in a short time.


----------



## chaded

Will this cover all different kinds of cam systems?


----------



## Mike W.

I will take one, as well.


----------



## 2BMX

I posted... I'm #1830....


----------



## 13bonatter69

I want one.....


----------



## BlameTheTwang

I'll take one.


----------



## Ausarcher

I will take a copy


----------



## gofast

I would like a copy.


----------



## kerrye

I know I ordered but, double check.


----------



## Rev.

I would like one. Thanks!


----------



## 6xsteelers

Yes count me in


----------



## nuts&bolts

chaded said:


> Will this cover all different kinds of cam systems?


Absolutively.


----------



## nuts&bolts

2BMX said:


> I posted... I'm #1830....


Yup. Gotcha down as Order #1721.


----------



## NYBOWHUNTER.COM

I'd buy a DVD


----------



## nuts&bolts

kerrye said:


> I know I ordered but, double check.


Yup, gotcha as Order #679.


----------



## VCB

Put me down for one!


----------



## straight2it

Posting for DvD


----------



## Shrek XT3000

:teeth:I'm also thinking I have already stated that I wanted one. If not please put me on the list.
Jeff L.


----------



## Captjock

Looking forward to receiving it for Christmas!


----------



## shiftydog

Mark me down for one. I'd prefer a downloadable file, but a DVD will work too.


----------



## westcoast

i would like a copy as well thanks


----------



## raydogg34

I'm in can't wait.


----------



## deputy83

I'm in.


----------



## rjd

Im in . Would really like one.


----------



## x-tec25

I would like one. Thanks


----------



## splatter

put me in for one


----------



## billythehunter

of cores


----------



## cannonator

take my money!


----------



## nimh

I want one


----------



## trapper.robi

I would like one as well!!!


----------



## nuts&bolts

trapper.robi said:


> I would like one as well!!!


Yup. Gotcha as Order #56.


----------



## del lanati

put me down for one thanks


----------



## Sbarson

Put me down for one please.
Steve


----------



## poirier00

I would like two please


----------



## Halovar

I really want this DVD, please tell me you are willing to ship international if I pick up the costs. If you are willing, count me in pls


----------



## JMaupin93

Count me in!


----------



## Thx1138jt

I'm in. Prefer download so I can keep the lessons on ipad and take it with me.


----------



## Mathews4ever

Think i already posted but i want one


----------



## kennyelp

Put me down. Thanks.


----------



## DedDeerWalking

I'm in!! I think I posted in this thread already but I am excited for this DVD.


----------



## DedDeerWalking

Thx1138jt said:


> I'm in. Prefer download so I can keep the lessons on ipad and take it with me.


This ^^^


----------



## dgreenman

Put me down for one too. Thanks.


----------



## ronc141

I'm in


----------



## Cdpkook132

I'm in for one


----------



## Blueberry_DLD

I want one as well


----------



## MiniOzzy3

Definitely want one


----------



## cjwhite89

Add me to the list. Thanks.


----------



## RedNeckBowHntr

I'd buy one. Add me to the list. I can use the help!


----------



## woodbnek

Sign me up!


----------



## Anynamewilldo

Put me down. TY


----------



## Shwackums

Interested


----------



## nuts&bolts

Halovar said:


> I really want this DVD, please tell me you are willing to ship international if I pick up the costs. If you are willing, count me in pls


Hello Halovar.

Of course. Including your order, I have six orders going to South Africa. If I ship all six orders in ONE box, then the shipping cost becomes very reasonable.
If you have friends who might like a copy, then the shipping costs can become VERY VERY low, because I can put lotsa DVDs into one box...

FLAT rate USPS International Shipping.


----------



## nuts&bolts

Thx1138jt said:


> I'm in. Prefer download so I can keep the lessons on ipad and take it with me.


I will talk to the commercial DVD burning company about a "digital copy"....on the DVD.


----------



## nuts&bolts

kennyelp said:


> Put me down. Thanks.


Yup, gotcha down as Order# 747.


----------



## nuts&bolts

DedDeerWalking said:


> I'm in!! I think I posted in this thread already but I am excited for this DVD.


Yup, gotcha down as Order # 374.


----------



## nuts&bolts

Blueberry_DLD said:


> I want one as well


Yup, gotcha down as Order# 965.


----------



## ChadM12

I would like to have one please and thanks.


----------



## Tommy petty

I would like one.


----------



## KimTo

I would like one. Thanks


----------



## shtrbc

I would also definitely want one Nuts N Bolts. I may have already posted but want to make sure I get one.
Thanks!!
Bryan


----------



## nuts&bolts

KimTo said:


> I would like one. Thanks


Thank you, KimTo. You are the second order from Portugal.


----------



## nuts&bolts

shtrbc said:


> I would also definitely want one Nuts N Bolts. I may have already posted but want to make sure I get one.
> Thanks!!
> Bryan


Hello Bryan:

Yup, gotcha down as Order# 128.


----------



## Texanjohn

Put me down for one, your posts have saved my ass many times already!!! Thank you for your willingness to share.


----------



## pman

I think I posted for one when this thread first came out... if not, please, I'd like one also.


----------



## gotsig

I'll take one.


----------



## nflorek

I will take 1, Thanks


----------



## Brandon42166

Me!


----------



## Joe van

me toooo


----------



## mathewskiller

ill take 1


----------



## lilliwaup

yes


----------



## sotexbowhunter

I definitely want one.


----------



## nuts&bolts

pman said:


> I think I posted for one when this thread first came out... if not, please, I'd like one also.


Yup, gotcha as Order # 331.


----------



## Judo Chop

I'll definitely take one. Thanks


----------



## SierraMtns

Its been awhile since I have been on AT. Not sure if you have me down for a DVD? If not please put me down for one. 

Thanks


----------



## nuts&bolts

SierraMtns said:


> Its been awhile since I have been on AT. Not sure if you have me down for a DVD? If not please put me down for one.
> 
> Thanks


Welcome.
Gotcha down as Order# 1225.


----------



## enewman

Don't remember if I posted early on or not. If not I want one thanks


----------



## straight2it

I want one.


----------



## nuts&bolts

enewman said:


> Don't remember if I posted early on or not. If not I want one thanks


Gotcha as Order #1381.


----------



## nuts&bolts

straight2it said:


> I want one.



Gotcha as Order #2122.


----------



## buck chaser74

id like one


----------



## SierraMtns

Will the DVD be released before Christmas?


----------



## khall0204

I'd also like one.


----------



## MidwestJ

I assume this is a tuning dvd. if so, and the price is right, I'm in for one!

I checked his website but it did not provide any additional details.


----------



## nuts&bolts

SierraMtns said:


> Will the DVD be released before Christmas?


Gonna try.


----------



## Cbrown06

I would like one.


----------



## shootnrelease

can we only get one?


----------



## POOREBOY

I would like one


----------



## Brandon42166

What info do you need from us to order one


----------



## straightedge

Put me down for one dvd please. Will there be a pm, mass announcement, etc?


----------



## nuts&bolts

shootnrelease said:


> can we only get one?


You can have as many as you like.


----------



## nuts&bolts

Brandon42166 said:


> What info do you need from us to order one


Your posting this thread is the start.

When the DVD is ready, I will send a pm to everyone on this thread,
that the DVD is ready, and I will provide cost and request shipping address, etc.


----------



## nuts&bolts

straightedge said:


> Put me down for one dvd please. Will there be a pm, mass announcement, etc?


Yes, to both.


----------



## BulldogTank

I Want One


----------



## Mineisbigger27

Don't remember if I already said I'd like one but I would
Thanks
Bret


----------



## chammons0007

I want one!! Thanks.


----------



## Black Bear TX

I NEED one. 
I need all the help I can get.


----------



## steeleshark2

I am also interested in one!


----------



## nuts&bolts

Mineisbigger27 said:


> Don't remember if I already said I'd like one but I would
> Thanks
> Bret


Hello Bret:

Gotcha down as Order # 1756.


----------



## bsharkey

i would love to have a N&B DVD
put me down for one


----------



## bsharkey

on second thought put me down for 2 i have a buddy i would like to buy one for. ifn thats ok

thanks


----------



## aaron.sterud

I would talk one please


----------



## Colorado_Hunter

I would love one. Thanks!


----------



## Wisconsinnate

Put me down for one!
Thanks


----------



## nuts&bolts

bsharkey said:


> on second thought put me down for 2 i have a buddy i would like to buy one for. ifn thats ok
> 
> thanks


As many as you like. Saves on shipping costs. Thank you.


----------



## ksdeerhunter1

I want one.


----------



## borla99

Put me down for one! Thanks


----------



## Momentum

Sign me up for one please.


----------



## Drewboy22

Put me down also please!


----------



## mplane72

Sign me up Please


----------



## Shootin_a_hoyt

I'll take one! Thanks.


----------



## Cowboyhunt

Me!


----------



## nuts&bolts

Cowboyhunt said:


> Me!


Yup gotcha down as Order #830.


----------



## Jnmoor00

I for sure would like the information


----------



## Fro

Put me down for one also.


----------



## Palmetto1323

Evening, please add me to the list.


Be well.


----------



## Lyman1

I would like one please


----------



## henryc

Sign me up for one


----------



## gritsnfishin1

I'll take one also. Thanks


----------



## BERT306

I'll take one also. Thanks


----------



## crowofcrow

I'll take one.thanks


----------



## bwelte

I would also like a video. Thanks


----------



## passthru2

When are these available? Posted long time ago that I was in


----------



## bmbrand21

I NEED one, beginner archery, ASAP!


----------



## ceallred

me too


----------



## BSeals71

How much are the dvd's ?


----------



## nuts&bolts

BSeals71 said:


> How much are the dvd's ?


Price is not set yet.

Everyone who posts on this thread,
will get 20% off the GENERAL PUBLIC price.

Have not finished the editing work,
so not sure if this is one DVD or possibly more.


----------



## nuts&bolts

passthru2 said:


> When are these available? Posted long time ago that I was in


Shooting for end of this year.


----------



## new to compound

ill get one


----------



## rhust

I want one!


----------



## girtsguy

Me to!


----------



## Ricce

I want one!


----------



## Dan-0

I'm in, but willing to save you a couple of bucks by downloading if that option is available


----------



## McDAccountant

Yes, count me in as wanting one.


----------



## ithaqua

I want one too !!!!!!


----------



## MonValleyBow

I'll definitely take one


----------



## Fulldraw_76

Count me in


----------



## PAdaytonaman

I'm in.


----------



## B-Dob

I would like one as well!


----------



## nuts&bolts

B-Dob said:


> I would like one as well!


Thank you. I have you down as Order #822.


----------



## mountbkr

In..........


----------



## inline6power

I am in for sure


----------



## skipperfishflip

I'm in if the price isnt going to be crazy.


----------



## nuts&bolts

skipperfishflip said:


> I'm in if the price isnt going to be crazy.


Promise.

I will keep the pricing affordable,
especially since you now have the 20 PERCENT discount off full retail pricing.


----------



## darton3d

Not sure if I posted before or not, but I definitely would like a copy!


----------



## mwmich

Count me in!


----------



## Leon Garfield

I think i am in but want to make sure cause i want one. Thanks


----------



## ferretboy

I didn't read all 2500 plus posts on the thread Alan. Do we have a firm price yet?


----------



## nuts&bolts

inline6power said:


> I am in for sure


Thank you. I have you down as Order #1680.


----------



## nuts&bolts

ferretboy said:


> I didn't read all 2500 plus posts on the thread Alan. Do we have a firm price yet?


Not yet.

Negotiating wholesale pricing.
When wholesale pricing is done,
then I set the retail pricing.

Since you have posted in this thread,
I will offer you the 20 PERCENT off discounted price.

If you have friends who might like a copy,
have them join AT and post in this thread.

Announcement coming soon.


----------



## ILMathewsPro

I would like to order one too please. Thanks


----------



## nuts&bolts

Tinfoil said:


> I would like one. Thanks


Thank you. I have you down as Order# 933.


----------



## nuts&bolts

darton3d said:


> Not sure if I posted before or not, but I definitely would like a copy!


Thank you. I have you down as Order# 372.


----------



## nuts&bolts

Leon Garfield said:


> I think i am in but want to make sure cause i want one. Thanks


Thank you. Yes, you are in.
I have you down as Order# 1203.


----------



## nuts&bolts

Diazonamide would like a copy (for reference purposes only).


----------



## Buffalo Hunter

Nuts - Yup, put me down too.....if I haven't responded already. 

Thank.


----------



## ju993rnaut

I would like to be placed on the list.


----------



## nuts&bolts

Buffalo Hunter said:


> Nuts - Yup, put me down too.....if I haven't responded already.
> 
> Thank.


Welcome.

I have you down as Order# 1048.


----------



## Carroll in MO

Count me in, I NEED one
Carroll


----------



## warningshot

Yes please!


----------



## BE2000

I will take one.


----------



## exrider84

I will take a copy. Put me down for a copy.


----------



## cdsamm

Please put me down for one


----------



## nuts&bolts

frankie_rizzo would like a copy (for reference purposes).


----------



## bowhnter4ever

I'll take one! Can't remember if I posted in this thread or not? Thanks


----------



## snoman4

I want one as well. Nuts and Bolts does so much for us free so it is time to pay him back with a little coin for all his hard work and help to us Archers.


----------



## nuts&bolts

snoman4 said:


> I want one as well. Nuts and Bolts does so much for us free so it is time to pay him back with a little coin for all his hard work and help to us Archers.


Thank you.

That tradition will continue.
A question here, a question there....no charge.

So, the DVD will have most of the FREE GUIDE covered,
and
a few new recipes I have developed for coaching folks online or in-person.


----------



## ccw14

I'm in


----------



## Diazonamide

I believe I didn't follow instructions, and posted on another thread. 

I would be interested in purchasing this DVD when it becomes available


----------



## nuts&bolts

Diazonamide said:


> I believe I didn't follow instructions, and posted on another thread.
> 
> I would be interested in purchasing this DVD when it becomes available


Thank you. I have you down as Order# 2215.


----------



## nuts&bolts

kc hay seed would like a copy (for reference purposes).


----------



## stanleybowhuntr

Would like the dvd. Tx


----------



## Slingshot

I'm in for a DVD thanx


----------



## bbrummon

Me too


----------



## blueglide1

I must have missed something,are they ready to deliver? Ill take one,send info on payment.


----------



## pantherman

I'd like one.


----------



## nuts&bolts

blueglide1 said:


> I must have missed something,are they ready to deliver? Ill take one,send info on payment.


Not yet.

Setting wholesale pricing, and when that is done,
then I will lock in the retail pricing.

Announcement soon.

When the DVD is ready to go, I will send a pm to each and every person on my list.

So,
the 20 PERCENT discount will end DEC 15, 2013,
and this thread will be closed.


----------



## nuts&bolts

Soooo,
after DEC 15, 2013...

then,
folks will pay the full retail price.


----------



## wpod

I'm sure I posted earlier, but to be sure I'll post again.
I'd like to purchase a DVD.
Thank you for the knowledge and help you have shared with us.

Sent from my VS950 4G using Tapatalk


----------



## waltw

I'm interested in a DVD when they become available.


----------



## bstan1954

I would like one please when it is available.


----------



## fatboy111

I will take one.


----------



## WVBohuntr

I would like to have one of these dvds also.


----------



## nuts&bolts

wpod said:


> I'm sure I posted earlier, but to be sure I'll post again.
> I'd like to purchase a DVD.
> Thank you for the knowledge and help you have shared with us.
> 
> Sent from my VS950 4G using Tapatalk


Welcome.

I have you down as Order# 1340.
Thank you.


----------



## wpod

nuts&bolts said:


> Welcome.
> 
> I have you down as Order# 1340.
> Thank you.


<happy dance>

Sent from my VS950 4G using Tapatalk


----------



## aostirling

Please count me in for the DVD as well.


----------



## nuts&bolts

aostirling said:


> Please count me in for the DVD as well.


Welcome to ArcheryTalk.

Thank you for your Order. I have you down as Order# 2236.


----------



## WVBohuntr

actually I would like two of these nuts. I got a friend of mine back in to archery a few weeks back and im sure he could greatly benefit from your knowledge as can I. I am however proud to say he took his first archery kill, only his second kill ever, with his bow the day after I set him up. nothing more gratifying than hearing that story.


----------



## browning1990

I would be interested in getting one of these DVD's please.


----------



## AJRuiz

I will take one. Thank you


----------



## dbogie59

I think I ordered one but not sure. Add me if I didn't.


----------



## m0untnman

I want one also


----------



## GREENBALL

I'm in!!


----------



## Ringleader

I am very interested in a dvd


----------



## nuts&bolts

WVBohuntr said:


> actually I would like two of these nuts. I got a friend of mine back in to archery a few weeks back and im sure he could greatly benefit from your knowledge as can I. I am however proud to say he took his first archery kill, only his second kill ever, with his bow the day after I set him up. nothing more gratifying than hearing that story.


Thank you.
Just updated your Order #2236 to TWO copies.


----------



## nuts&bolts

browning1990 said:


> I would be interested in getting one of these DVD's please.


Welcome to ArcheryTalk.
You are Order# 2238.


----------



## nuts&bolts

dbogie59 said:


> I think I ordered one but not sure. Add me if I didn't.


Thank you.
You did.

You are Order# 650.


----------



## nuts&bolts

m0untnman said:


> I want one also


Thank you.
Gotcha down as Order# 394.


----------



## nuts&bolts

adventuregeorge would like a copy (for reference purposes)


----------



## ravenbow

Count me in,


----------



## nuts&bolts

BOC would like a copy (for reference purposes).


----------



## dmtindell

I would like one. Are they available yet?


----------



## Strodav

Strodav would love a copy. Happy Thanksgiving.


----------



## nuts&bolts

1stbowblacktail would like a copy (for reference purposes).


----------



## buckhunter48

Ill take one please.


----------



## Duke30

I defiantly need help on my bow... Please and happy thanksgiving!!!


----------



## bowtecher82nd

Yep, count me in!!


----------



## nuts&bolts

ravenbow said:


> Count me in,


Thank you.
I have you down as Order# 280.


----------



## nuts&bolts

dmtindell said:


> I would like one. Are they available yet?


Soon.
I will send a pm message to each and every person when the DVDs are ready to ship.


----------



## bpot4

I'll take one.


----------



## nuts&bolts

bpot4 said:


> I'll take one.


Thank you.
I have you down as Order# 229.


----------



## Grant_tas

I would like one please.


----------



## seafaris

I'll take one


----------



## RuntCX2

In for one..


----------



## nuts&bolts

seafaris said:


> I'll take one


Thank you.
Gotcha you down as Order# 1617.


----------



## Ultarnr

Please put me down for one. Thanks for all your previous help with questions!


----------



## Aspade17

I'll take one


----------



## rlane547

I want one for sure please.


----------



## pbdollar

Put me down. 106 pages WOW!


----------



## nuts&bolts

pbdollar said:


> Put me down. 106 pages WOW!


I agree. I am honored.


----------



## ACCMan

Absolutely, put me down for one.


----------



## Mahly

I'm already in! Interested to see it!


----------



## eskimoohunt

Put me in Alan,

Cant wait


----------



## hunter1969

I know you have probably answered this 100 times but how is this workin , fillin orders in order we posted , wow over 2000 posts on this , wish i cld have made it to seminar , & thanks for all the work yer puttin into this 4 everyone Alan !!!


----------



## nuts&bolts

hunter1969 said:


> I know you have probably answered this 100 times but how is this workin , fillin orders in order we posted , wow over 2000 posts on this , wish i cld have made it to seminar , & thanks for all the work yer puttin into this 4 everyone Alan !!!


EVERYONE who posts in this thread,
goes into my list.

So, I make the audio files. So I make the video files. So, I sync them together and make a rough cut DVD file. Then, I slash and burn and edit into a master file.
Then, I send the master file to the commercial DVD burning company, and they check it for errors. When the commercial DVD burning company accepts the master file,
then, the commercial DVD burns a GLASS master DVD. Then, when the GLASS master DVD passes all the tests, then, the commercial burning company charges me the SETUP fee,
and then they start mass producing the DVD in 1000 piece lots.

So, when I have STOCK ready to go, and when the STOCK passes MY OWN testing,
then, and only then, I start sending out PM messages to EACH and EVERY ONE of you folks. 

I get your payment info, at THAT TIME.
I get your shipping info, at THAT TIME.

The 20 PERCENT discounted price ENDS Dec 15, 2013.
I close this thread at THAT TIME.

Any and all orders that come AFTER this thread is closed..
will pay the GENERAL PUBLIC price.

I have over 2400+ pre-orders....world-wide.
I plan to ship USPS Priority mail for domestic purposes,
and am THINKING of using USPS Priority International for world-wide distribution.

*Announcement to come soon.*


----------



## Wah310

Add me to the list


----------



## demotts 808

Add me too!


----------



## shoot2thrill25

Ill take one!


----------



## cope b

I am.


----------



## MULEY CRAZY

I'll take one.


----------



## Owl Creek

put me on the list Please.


----------



## tlo1911

Put me on the list please


----------



## Slosir

Add me to the list too please


----------



## weave

Count me in plz


----------



## mathewsMN

Put me in for a DVD please


----------



## Gary Wiant

Count me in


----------



## Texanjohn

change my order from 1 to 2 dvds, I never get my stuff back from little brother, so mite as well get him one too!!!!


----------



## Dr.Dorite

Add me to the list too please


----------



## N7XW

I think I posted earlier but not sure. If not , please add me to the list. Can't wait!!!


----------



## nuts&bolts

N7XW said:


> I think I posted earlier but not sure. If not , please add me to the list. Can't wait!!!


Yup,
thank you.

I have you down as Order# 1319.

If you have friends who shoot archery,
now is the time to have them join AT and post in this thread,
so they can get the 20 PERCENT off discounted price......which expires Dec 15, 2013.

AFTER than date,
I close this thread,
and everyone pays the GENERAL RETAIL price.

Announcement soon.


----------



## N7XW

Thanks Alan, appreciate it.


----------



## Dukie

I'm in.


----------



## Bryand2211

I would like one as well


----------



## Archer1979

Yes sir, count me in for Vol I...and all subsequent volumes to come! :ranger:


----------



## RNMike

Me, me, me!!!


----------



## alienz57717

i am interested


----------



## Desert Duty

I would like 1 possibly 2 depending on DVD price


----------



## brdymakr

Hi Alan, I'd like to be included. Completely trust/respect the advice you've taken the time to give me in the past. Jeff


----------



## nuts&bolts

RNMike said:


> Me, me, me!!!


Already gotcha down as ORDER# 1497.
Let your archery friends know about this thread,
so they can join AT, post in this thread,
and get the 20 PERCENT off discounted price....which will expire on DEC 15, 2013.

Thank you.


----------



## Mike Szar

I'd love one as I have not had the best service at my local shop.

Mike


----------



## Shiloh13

Alan,
Please add me to the list.


----------



## danielandersen2

I'll take one, what subjects will be covered?


----------



## nuts&bolts

danielandersen2 said:


> I'll take one, what subjects will be covered?


Nearly everything in my FREE GUIDE to Tuning and Shooting Compound Bows
and several lessons I have developed for my online and in-person coaching students.

My Free Guide is available here in this link.

https://www.dropbox.com/s/byyycyrxq... Archery 2012 Updated version (Neuralgia).pdf

SIX STEPS to Perfection.

Summary of this recipe is in this thread.
http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=2128129

The DVD will have the FULL recipe.

Stabilizer Setup in THREE MOVES.
Summary in this thread.

http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=2134186

The DVD will have the FULL recipe.

Just some examples.


----------



## dave-madden

I would like to add my name to the list please...
Dave


----------



## billythehunter

I want one spicily before the seminar


----------



## nuts&bolts

billythehunter said:


> I want one spicily before the seminar


If you are going to my seminar at Absolute Archery in Shingle Springs,
please send me a pm as to which date you prefer.

I don't have you on my list.


Thank you for your DVD order.
I already have you on my list as Order# 2133.


----------



## cbateman1

I would like to buy one when they are ready! Thanks


----------



## nuts&bolts

cbateman1 said:


> I would like to buy one when they are ready! Thanks


Yup, already gotcha down as ORDER# 1079.


----------



## adudeuknow

I would also love to own this DVD!


----------



## monkeywrencher

I would like in on it!


----------



## The Fella

I would like one as well


----------



## LucasS

I'll take one


----------



## Kinkajou

I have lost track of this big post.
I want a copy and I am ready to buy whenever you are ready to sell.
I am in Mexico so I hope I am included already.

Thanks


----------



## tripleb2431

Already posted awhile ago just want to reaffirm so I get the 20%


----------



## Coldfire

Is there an estimated date for release?


----------



## db102550

Can't remember whether or not I signed up for one but I sure do want one. thanks Don


----------



## W Haymaker

Im in!


----------



## hellfire136

I did not see my Country (Cyprus) on the ''Nuts&Bolts Archery DVD Vol 1...20 PERCENT off Introductory Pricing ending soon'' threat so i repost (#1462 ). I would like 2 copies too! How about the price? Sorry if i missed it


----------



## griley100

Would like one. Please add to list and contact with payment info when ready.

Thanks


----------



## OCD

I'm in!


----------



## mossyhorns10

I will take one


----------



## Carl

I will take one


----------



## wsbark01

I think I'm in but if not I would like to have one!


----------



## nuts&bolts

Kinkajou said:


> I have lost track of this big post.
> I want a copy and I am ready to buy whenever you are ready to sell.
> I am in Mexico so I hope I am included already.
> 
> Thanks


Hello Kinkajou.
Yes, I already have you on my list.
I have you as Order# 1621.

I will send everyone a pm message,
when the DVDs are ready to ship world-wide.


----------



## nuts&bolts

tripleb2431 said:


> Already posted awhile ago just want to reaffirm so I get the 20%


Hello tripleb2431.
Copy that.

You are confirmed for the 20% discount.
I have you as Order# 941.


----------



## nuts&bolts

Coldfire said:


> Is there an estimated date for release?


Shooting for end of this year.


----------



## nuts&bolts

db102550 said:


> Can't remember whether or not I signed up for one but I sure do want one. thanks Don


Hello Don:

You are signed up now.
You are Order# 2279.


----------



## nuts&bolts

W Haymaker said:


> Im in!


Hello W Haymaker. Welcome to ArcheryTalk.
You are Order# 2280.


----------



## nuts&bolts

hellfire136 said:


> I did not see my Country (Cyprus) on the ''Nuts&Bolts Archery DVD Vol 1...20 PERCENT off Introductory Pricing ending soon'' threat so i repost (#1462 ). I would like 2 copies too! How about the price? Sorry if i missed it


Posting in this thread is perfectly fine.
The other thread is just a short one to announce that the 20 PERCENT off discount pricing ends on DEC 15, 2013.

I have 2400+ orders world-wide.

So, ANYONE who posts on THIS THREAD, gets the 20 PERCENT off discount pricing.
So, yes, you are post #1462. NO need to re-post in this thread.

I have a list and am checking it MORE THAN TWICE.

hehehehehehehe.

You are Order# 1399.

Thank you.
I updated your order to TWO copies at the 20 PERCENT OFF discounted price.


----------



## nuts&bolts

griley100 said:


> Would like one. Please add to list and contact with payment info when ready.
> 
> Thanks


Hello griley100.
Welcome to ArcheryTalk. Thank you for your order.
You are Order# 2281.

I will send everyone a pm message,
when the DVDs are ready to ship world-wide.


----------



## nuts&bolts

wsbark01 said:


> I think I'm in but if not I would like to have one!


Hello wsbark01.
Yes, I already have you on my list.
I have you as Order# 390.

I will send everyone a pm message,
when the DVDs are ready to ship world-wide.


----------



## nuts&bolts

field14 would like a copy (for reference purposes).


----------



## marc_groleau

I'd like one for $50.00 or less.


----------



## nuts&bolts

mgnasi would like a copy (for reference purposes)


----------



## nuts&bolts

marc_groleau said:


> I'd like one for $50.00 or less.


Done.
You are Order# 2286.


----------



## nuts&bolts

marc_groleau said:


> I'd like one for $50.00 or less.


Now, if we EXCLUDE USPS Priority mail shipping costs...
you might want to UP your order.

hehehehehehe.


The DISCOUNTED pricing will expire on DEC 15, 2013.

Announcement coming soon.


----------



## RBLUE

Add me to the DVD list please.


----------



## bowhunterpse

I'm in for one please!!!


----------



## dballard_8

Count me in for one please


----------



## wickedarachnid

I'm interested. Just a bit clueless on the ordering as I'm pretty new to AT.


----------



## kornphed

I will take one!


----------



## PilotDiver

I will take one. I'm new here not sure how this works..also can someone tell me how to post on here. Looking for Mathews z7 27.5 cam SE4 limbs. Thanks for any help


----------



## white rider

How much are they?


----------



## nuts&bolts

white rider said:


> How much are they?


Since you posted on this thread,
you are on my list for folks who are interested.

So,
since you are on my list,
then, I am offering a 20 PERCENT DISCOUNTED price...which expires on DEC 15, 2013.

I am working on the wholesale price,
so until I finalize the wholesale price,
then I cannot set the RETAIL pricing.

So, the discounted pricing will be very attractive.


----------



## sbbow

Add me to the list thanks


----------



## nuts&bolts

wickedarachnid said:


> I'm interested. Just a bit clueless on the ordering as I'm pretty new to AT.


You did EVERYTHING you need to do,
by posting on this thread.

I have a list of over 2400+ orders world-wide.

When the DVDs are ready,
I will send you a message,
a private message,
getting your shipping and payment info,
and make arrangements to fill your order.

For domestic shipping, I plan to use USPS Priority Mail.

Easy Peasy.


----------



## I like Meat

Why not....I'll take one............you can never learn to much .....


----------



## nuts&bolts

white rider said:


> How much are they?


Sooo,
let's put it this way.

I have a DISCOUNTED PRICE in mind for EVERYONE on this thread.

When I finish the wholesale negotiations,
who knows how much the PERCENT discount will be????

But,
that "Price" I have in mind
is VERY ATTRACTIVE.

So,
if you decide to purchase ADDITIONAL copies AFTER Dec 15, 2013,
then...even if you are on this list..
the price will be the GENERAL PUBLIC price.

So,
order as many copies as you like
in this thread
at the DISCOUNTED PRICE...which expires on DEC 15, 2013.

Several folks (handful) have updated their order on this thread,
from ONE copy to TWO copies.


----------



## nuts&bolts

bowhunterpse said:


> I'm in for one please!!!


Yup, already have you a POST# 463,
so you are already on my list as ORDER# 517.


----------



## cajuncowby

I will take one also interested in your monthly internet program.


----------



## dballard_8

Okay better update my order to 2


----------



## nuts&bolts

cajuncowby said:


> I will take one also interested in your monthly internet program.


I will send you a private message
and explain how that works.

thank you.


----------



## cajuncowby

Greatly appreciated


----------



## mattcrov

Yes please, let me know the cost to ship to UK. Cheers.

Matt


----------



## nuts&bolts

dballard_8 said:


> Okay better update my order to 2


Thank you.
Your pre-order has been updated to TWO copies,
at my VERY ATTRACTIVE DISCOUNTED price for AT folks who post in this SUPER DUPER LONG thread.


----------



## nuts&bolts

mattcrov said:


> Yes please, let me know the cost to ship to UK. Cheers.
> 
> Matt


Hello Matt:

I am thinking of USPS Priority International Mail.
You are my 3rd order from the UK.

If I can ship all three orders in ONE box, to the UK,
to one of the three of you folks...

then, the shipping costs are much more reasonable
and if you could forward the other two orders via Royal Post...

this could work to everyone's benefit.


----------



## nuts&bolts

mattcrov said:


> Yes please, let me know the cost to ship to UK. Cheers.
> 
> Matt


If you have any friends who also participate in Archery,
then, if you could let them know of this thread,
and have them join ArcheryTalk and post in this thread...

we an get the shipping costs even LOWER.

I have a very attractive price in mind for EVERYONE who posts in this thread,
but this attractive price will expire on DEC 15, 2013.


----------



## sink

I would love one Thanks


----------



## ArcherAdam

I should be on the original list. If not...I am in!


----------



## nuts&bolts

ArcherAdam said:


> I should be on the original list. If not...I am in!


Yup, I have you for one copy, at the VERY attractive DISCOUNTED PRICE
as post# 852. So, that makes you Order# 903.


----------



## mattcrov

nuts&bolts said:


> If you have any friends who also participate in Archery,
> then, if you could let them know of this thread,
> and have them join ArcheryTalk and post in this thread...
> 
> we an get the shipping costs even LOWER.
> 
> I have a very attractive price in mind for EVERYONE who posts in this thread,
> but this attractive price will expire on DEC 15, 2013.


Of course I cam do this, let me know who they are and i will pm them to arrange things this side of the water.


----------



## nuts&bolts

mattcrov said:


> Of course I cam do this, let me know who they are and i will pm them to arrange things this side of the water.


Sending a pm your way.


----------



## wickedarachnid

nuts&bolts said:


> You did EVERYTHING you need to do,
> by posting on this thread.
> 
> I have a list of over 2400+ orders world-wide.
> 
> When the DVDs are ready,
> I will send you a message,
> a private message,
> getting your shipping and payment info,
> and make arrangements to fill your order.
> 
> For domestic shipping, I plan to use USPS Priority Mail.
> 
> Easy Peasy.


Awesome. Thank you.


----------



## Bleeks

I would like one! Count me in.


----------



## osageghost

one for me please !!


----------



## autoace

I want one, Please. Thanks Alan, Great work.


----------



## white rider

I would like two depending on price.Thanks


----------



## Tiny_MN

I'm interested in two.

Thanks.


----------



## nuts&bolts

white rider said:


> I would like two depending on price.Thanks


Understood. The "attractive" price I have in mind, is...well...very ATTRACTIVE.

So, this is a pre-order,
and as such,
I have you down for two pre-orders....subject to price.....where the ATTRACTIVE price expires on DEC 15, 2013.


----------



## SierraMtns

nuts&bolts said:


> Understood. The "attractive" price I have in mind, is...well...very ATTRACTIVE.
> 
> So, this is a pre-order,
> and as such,
> I have you down for two pre-orders....subject to price.....where the ATTRACTIVE price expires on DEC 15, 2013.



I'm excited...I cant wait to learn better how to tune my bow.


----------



## nuts&bolts

SierraMtns said:


> I'm excited...I cant wait to learn better how to tune my bow.


BEFORE and AFTER photo, 20 yards.



THREE fletched arrows at 20 yards in the BEFORE photo.
ONE bareshaft and ONE fletched at 20 yards in the AFTER photo.
SIX STEPS to Perfection.

hehehehehehe.

and,
he's an AVERAGE JOE hunter.


----------



## nuts&bolts

For target shooters....

this is what I do with my DST 40 at 20 yards.


----------



## fishawn

please add me to the list of preorders. Thanks


P&y only said:


> Nuts&Bolts will be making the DVD we have all been waiting for at his first ever AT seminar in September. I started this post to make a record of who will want one of his DVD's when it's done. Please don't use this thread for chat. Just a list of names. We will also see to it that AT is taken care of for allowing this on here once there actually IS a DVD. Who wants one? You know Alan will keep the cost down as much as he can.


----------



## Z06Killer

Add me to please


----------



## 2manyhobbies

Add me please


----------



## sgspencer

i would like one copy please. Thanks!


----------



## nuts&bolts

NJScotty8 would like a copy (for references purposes).


----------



## nuts&bolts

kestrel53065 would like a copy (for reference purposes).


----------



## Geoff Rogers

I'd like a copy also, plus postage cost to Australia.


----------



## blackduck889

please put me down for a copy Thanks


----------



## Alamondm

I'm in. Thanks for all your hard work and effort.


----------



## BSeals71

griley100 said:


> Would like one. Please add to list and contact with payment info when ready.
> 
> Thanks


Same here please. I'd like to order the DVD from you.


----------



## Hoytusa#1

Sign me up!


----------



## kohoyt

Put me down for a copy. Thanks


----------



## nuts&bolts

blackduck889 said:


> please put me down for a copy Thanks


You previous posted at Post# 2384, so you are pre-Order# 2098.


----------



## nuts&bolts

BSeals71 said:


> Same here please. I'd like to order the DVD from you.


You previously posted on Post# 2537, so this makes you Pre-Order#2200..


----------



## nuts&bolts

Hoytusa#1 said:


> Sign me up!


You already did.
You posted as Post#2067, so this makes you Pre-Order# 1910.


----------



## Horns and Hides

I'm in for a copy, thanks!


----------



## kmgn

I would like one! KM


----------



## standsitter

In.


----------



## T&A

I would like to check one out


----------



## UglyBagofWater

I'm in.


----------



## sawtoothscream

sign me up please


----------



## rdraper_3

I'll buy 1


----------



## rlp

Count me in!


----------



## TipGround

In.


----------



## vjoe911

ME I need one


----------



## KSFLNT

I am in for one.


----------



## jackson1031

1 copy for me too!!


----------



## Nimby

I'm in. I'm ready to start working on my own bow.


----------



## nuts&bolts

sawtoothscream said:


> sign me up please


I already have you as POST# 95,
so you are Order# 160.


----------



## nuts&bolts

rdraper_3 said:


> I'll buy 1


I already has you as POST# 39
so you are ORDER# 104.


----------



## wood5045

Me too please.


----------



## jim law

put me down!!!


----------



## SkiCop

I want one.


----------



## Jacko

Want to check it out! Patiently waiting


----------



## shaffer88

need to learn sometime


----------



## kempcrete

Sign me up for one please. Thanks bud.


----------



## kk1340

In for one. Thanks


----------



## Brow

Yes please I will take one. Thanks.


----------



## meyerske

I'm in.


----------



## modern_outlaw76

count me in.


----------



## jray57

I'll take one


----------



## opossum

I will take one copy.


----------



## TheTracker

These dvds can't come soon enough.


----------



## edge1771

I'll buy one!


----------



## bownero

Might of mentioned before I would like to have one. Just an update. INCLUDE ME and THANKS!!


----------



## nuts&bolts

bownero said:


> Might of mentioned before I would like to have one. Just an update. INCLUDE ME and THANKS!!


Welcome,
and I have you down already on my list.

Like I said,
I have a list
and I'm checking it MORE than twice.

hehehehehehe.


----------



## 5MilesBack

Well, put me down for one at 28% off.........but my question is "off of what".


----------



## Iowa1

I'll take one


----------



## eyedoc

i think i already responded in this thread, but if not, I would still like a DVD


----------



## nuts&bolts

5MilesBack said:


> Well, put me down for one at 28% off.........but my question is "off of what".


Off the General Public Retail price.

Announcement coming soon.
Working the wholesale channel for sales.

So,
AFTER DEC 15, 2013...then I stop taking PRE-ORDERS
for the ADVANCE copies of the DVD.

AFTER DEC 15, 2103....then, GENERAL PUBLIC retail pricing goes into effect.

So,
by posting in this thread,
I have an ATTRACTIVE discounted price in MIND.

Right now, the ATTRACTIVE discounted price I have in MIND
is about a 28 PERCENT OFF price....when you compare to the RETAIL Price.

Since the negotiations are still in the works,
the RETAIL price is not final yet.

So,
you folks ON THIS LOOOONG thread
are getting a VERY nice price.

Sooo,
when DVDs are ready to ship...
I will send all 2506 folks on my list.....WORLD-WIDE
a pm message
and whatever amount you PRE-ORDERED....on this thread,
I will give you the opportunity to purchase the DVD
as the discounted price....I have in mind.


----------



## xhondastyle07x

In for 1 please


----------



## nuts&bolts

eyedoc said:


> i think i already responded in this thread, but if not, I would still like a DVD


Hello eyedoc.
Yes, you posted before on POST# 187,
so this makes you Order # 252 out of 2509 world-wide orders.

Thank you.

If have friends who may like a copy of the DVD,
now would be a good time to update your order,
if you want an extra copy.


----------



## lunchboxkc

Put me down for one!


----------



## nuts&bolts

lunchboxkc said:


> Put me down for one!


Welcome to ArcheryTalk.
Thank you for your order.


----------



## jacobpaschall

Put me down for one please.


----------



## mikel m14

Add another to my order. Thanks


----------



## tack09

I will take a copy.


----------



## nuts&bolts

mikel m14 said:


> Add another to my order. Thanks


Thank you mikel m14. Your order has been updated to a TOTAL of 2 copies of the DVD.


----------



## Bowhunter163

Please add me to your list , I would like one .


----------



## nvcnvc

I think I posted before...but, just in case I am mistaken, put me down for 1! Thanks


----------



## The Papa

You already have me down for 1 DVD (order #2111)... But I'd like to add 2 more to my order please. I have a couple local guys really helping me get started in Archery and I feel I could repay them with this DVD. 3 total now please. Thanks Alan!


----------



## LeftemLeakin

Add me to the list please


----------



## jaybarchery

I would also like to get this dvd


----------



## nuts&bolts

The Papa said:


> You already have me down for 1 DVD (order #2111)... But I'd like to add 2 more to my order please. I have a couple local guys really helping me get started in Archery and I feel I could repay them with this DVD. 3 total now please. Thanks Alan!


Welcome.

Thank for you updated order The Papa.
I have you as Post# 2412,
and ORDER# 2111 for a total of 3 copies of the DVD at the special discounted price.


----------



## Stoo

I can't remember if I posted earlier but I would like one please.


----------



## nuts&bolts

jetech would like a copy (for reference purposes)


----------



## cappe_

I definitely want one!


----------



## Moebow

Need to learn more about the new fangled things :tongue:

Please add me to the list.

Arne


----------



## Nameless Hunter

I'm in


----------



## Ridgetop

I would also like a DVD


----------



## automan26

Me Me Me!!!!!

Automan


----------



## dad2sixmonkeys

I think I already posted here but just incase not I want a copy.


----------



## nuts&bolts

dad2sixmonkeys said:


> I think I already posted here but just incase not I want a copy.


Yup,
I have you as POST# 1484,
so I have you down for ONE copy as ORDER# 1421.


----------



## ravenbow

I am in for the Black Friday pricing.


----------



## nuts&bolts

ravenbow said:


> I am in for the Black Friday pricing.


You are already in,
cuz you already posted as POST# 217.

So, I have you down for ORDER# 280....one copy.

EVERYone in this thread, all 2530 pre-orders get the SPECIAL pricing.

However,
if you would like to order an extra copy,
then,
let me know.

SPECIAL pricing ends DEC 15, 2013.

AFTER DEC 13, 2013,
then eVERYONE pays the full RETAIL price.


----------



## Mr.Moose

Hi lug nut can you check and see if I'm on that long list, I think that I am but not sure.


----------



## jcourlas

I would like one please.


----------



## nuts&bolts

Mr.Moose said:


> Hi lug nut can you check and see if I'm on that long list, I think that I am but not sure.


Yup, you are Post#1251,
so you are Order# 1237 for the Special Discounted Price.


----------



## jschins

I know I posted but please put my order to 3 copies please.
Thank you
Jerry

Sent from my SCH-R530U using Tapatalk


----------



## [email protected]

2 for me please. Thanks.


----------



## Weim

Would like one. thanks!


----------



## noreezen

im in. thanks


----------



## hillscreekkid

I think I'm on this list someplace for one. I would like to change that to three.


----------



## JeffShrugged

I'm in for one!


----------



## neednew1

What is the expected price range on the DVD?


----------



## nanuke22

neednew1 said:


> What is the expected price range on the DVD?


x2 I would like one also, Thank You...


----------



## Double S

Put me down for one please.


----------



## nuts&bolts

neednew1 said:


> What is the expected price range on the DVD?


Very attractive. Negotiating the wholesale. ..so until that's done....
Would be a GOOD IDEA to reserve as many copies as you MIGHT like.

Since this is a no money down.....are you interested thread....
You have zero risk.

After DEC 15, 2013 ... EVERYONE pays the full retail price.

The special price I have in mind for folks who post
Their interest in an ADVANCE copy...

The SPECIAL price is smelling like 28 PERCENT off.


----------



## bullseye4

I'll take one PLEASE!


----------



## alancac98

I would love to have a copy of your DVD as well. Mark me down for one. Thanks.


----------



## Bad Juju

Having seen your coaching results and the help you provide others on here...and believe me I need plenty of both.
Ill take one With postage to Australia.

Cheers
Brett


----------



## hotrod26

I believe that I am already on your list, would you please check! Thanks!!


----------



## novich69

Ill take one!


----------



## mlevesque

Count me in!


----------



## TrapperJ

I will take one thanks


----------



## jcook224

I will take one please.


----------



## Droptine

Im in for one!


----------



## nuts&bolts

jschins said:


> I know I posted but please put my order to 3 copies please.
> Thank you
> Jerry
> 
> Sent from my SCH-R530U using Tapatalk


Hello Jerry.

Thank you.
You are POST# 1975,
and so you are ORDER# 1836,
which has been updated to a total of 3 DVDs at the SPECIAL discounted price.


----------



## nuts&bolts

[email protected] said:


> 2 for me please. Thanks.


Hello [email protected]

Thank you.
You are POST# 1561 and
you are ORDER# 1481...which has been updated to a TOTAL of 2 DVDs at the SPECIAL discounted price.


----------



## nuts&bolts

hillscreekkid said:


> I think I'm on this list someplace for one. I would like to change that to three.


Hello hillscreekkid:

You are POST# 696, which makes you ORDER# 761,
and your order has been updated to a TOTAL of 3 DVDs at the SPECIAL DISCOUNTED price.


----------



## Beeteam2557

I definitely want one.....count me in please


----------



## nuts&bolts

Bad Juju said:


> Having seen your coaching results and the help you provide others on here...and believe me I need plenty of both.
> Ill take one With postage to Australia.
> 
> Cheers
> Brett


Thank you Brett.

Results. I promise.


----------



## nuts&bolts

hotrod26 said:


> I believe that I am already on your list, would you please check! Thanks!!


Yup,
I have you down as Post# 115,
so you are ORDER# 178.


----------



## nuts&bolts

novich69 said:


> Ill take one!


Yup, already have you as POST# 335,
so you are ORDER# 397.


----------



## nuts&bolts

arrowblaster would like to upgrade his order
to a TOTAL of 2 DVDs (original Post# 306).


----------



## Mathias

I'd love one, thanks.


----------



## nuts&bolts

Mathias said:


> I'd love one, thanks.


Yup,
already have you as POST# 126,
so you are ORDER# 190.


----------



## bowpoor

Put me down for a 2nd video. 

Thanks !!!


----------



## nuts&bolts

bowpoor said:


> Put me down for a 2nd video.
> 
> Thanks !!!


Thank you. Done.
You are Post# 2177, and you are Order# 1991,
which I just updated to 2 DVDs at the SPECIAL DISCOUNTED price.


----------



## Macdoc18

One for me please
Mlc


----------



## Mathias

nuts&bolts said:


> Yup,
> already have you as POST# 126,
> so you are ORDER# 190.


Thanks, you are obviously far better organized than me! Whatever you need, please let me know.


----------



## Nikonman

Count me in.


----------



## raynestorm111

Not sure if I posted when this thread came out, but I would like one also. Thanks


----------



## full throttle

I would like a copy please.


----------



## nuts&bolts

Macdoc18 said:


> One for me please
> Mlc


Hello Mic,
already got you down as POST# 1890,
so you are ORDER# 1762 for ONE DVD.


----------



## nuts&bolts

Nikonman said:


> Count me in.


Yup, you are already in,
cuz you posted on POST# 2108,
so you are ORDER# 1947 for ONE DVD, at the SPECIAL discounted price.


----------



## nuts&bolts

raynestorm111 said:


> Not sure if I posted when this thread came out, but I would like one also. Thanks


Yup,
already got you down as POST# 207,
so you are ORDER# 271 for ONE DVD, at the SPECIAL DISCOUNTED price.


----------



## Phylodog

In for one please


----------



## Mitchhunt

Add me to the list. Thanks!


----------



## nuts&bolts

Mitchhunt said:


> Add me to the list. Thanks!


You are already on the list,
as POST# 582, so you are ORDER# 652,
for ONE DVD at the SPECIAL discounted price.


----------



## BigToot

I'll take the double


----------



## locate101

count me in


----------



## neednew1

count me in for 1


----------



## MiniOzzy3

Just confirming that I'll take one when they are ready


----------



## nuts&bolts

InClose would like a copy (for reference purposes).


----------



## nuts&bolts

MiniOzzy3 said:


> Just confirming that I'll take one when they are ready


Yup, you already posted as POST# 2458,
so you are ORDER# 2158 for ONE DVD at the Special DISCOUNTED price.


----------



## Huntin Hard

Add me on that list! I want the discount. Thanks!


----------



## psebow

I want one also. Thanks!


----------



## Refuze2falo

Add me. Thanks


----------



## woodie10

I would love to have one please..thank you...


----------



## Mitigator33

I'll take 1


----------



## meekinstokes

Count me in


----------



## Ms.Speedmaster

I'm pretty sure I posted for one already, but I'll post again to take advantage of the 28% 

Once I've seen the DVD, I may want to talk about bulk purchases for my students.
Thanks!


----------



## nuts&bolts

woodie10 said:


> I would love to have one please..thank you...


You already posted as POST# 154,
so you are ORDER# 212 at the SPECIAL discounted price.

If you want an extra copy,
then, please post again in this thread,
that you want to add to your order.


----------



## nuts&bolts

Mitigator33 said:


> I'll take 1


You already posted as POST# 1579.
You are ORDER# 1502, for a total of ONE DVD at the SPECIAL DISCOUNTED price.
If you want to ADD to your order,
please post again in this thread,
that you want an extra copy.


----------



## nuts&bolts

meekinstokes said:


> Count me in


Thank you.
Welcome to ArcheryTalk.
I have you as ORDER# 2404.


----------



## nuts&bolts

Ms.Speedmaster said:


> I'm pretty sure I posted for one already, but I'll post again to take advantage of the 28%
> 
> Once I've seen the DVD, I may want to talk about bulk purchases for my students.
> Thanks!


Thank you. You are ORDER# 2405 for ONE DVD at the special discounted price.

The Special Discounted pricing will expire on Dec 15, 2013. AT this point,
it looks like the FULL retail price will be at least 28 PERCENT more than the special pricing
I have in mind for everyone who PRE-ORDERS in this thread.

AFTER the Dec 15, 2013,
then I will have a wholesale contract in place,
and the special discounted pricing will no longer be available.

Bulk purchasing will need to be taken up with the RETAILER.


----------



## mccoppinb

How much is it because I want one


----------



## DamonZ8

I'll take one!


----------



## nuts&bolts

mccoppinb said:


> How much is it because I want one


The retail pricing is not set yet,
but the special pricing I have in mind for everyone in this thread,
is about 28 PERCENT less than retail.


----------



## Kaizoku

I'll take another one. Two total copies. One for me, one to lend out.

Thanks.


----------



## sjfuo

Please add me in for 1 copy. Thanks!


----------



## nuts&bolts

Kaizoku said:


> I'll take another one. Two total copies. One for me, one to lend out.
> 
> Thanks.


Thank you Kaizoku. You are POST# 2358, and I have UPDATED your ORDER# 2095
to a TOTAL of TWO DVDs at the special DISCOUNTED price.


----------



## websterda44

Alan, 

Please put me down for a 2nd copy. Thanks!


----------



## Huntin Hard

Did you get my order ?


----------



## nuts&bolts

Huntin Hard said:


> Did you get my order ?


Everyone who posts in this thread,
is on my list.

I have you down as POST# 2860,
so you are ORDER# 2401...ONE DVD at the special discounted price.


----------



## nuts&bolts

websterda44 said:


> Alan,
> 
> Please put me down for a 2nd copy. Thanks!


Done.

I have you as POST# 142, and you are ORDER# 200,
and I just updated your order to a total of TWO copies of the DVD, at the special Discount price.


----------



## nuts&bolts

islandflyin would like a second copy (for reference purposes).
Total order of TWO copies.


----------



## mikelleen

I'd like a DVD.

Thanks

P.S. I may have posted a request in this thread for a Dvd previously just want to make sure I am on the list.


----------



## nuts&bolts

mikelleen said:


> I'd like a DVD.
> 
> Thanks


Welcome.
You have already posted on POST# 674.
You are ORDER# 745, for a total of ONE ORDER
at the Special DISCOUNT pricing.


----------



## paulfromaus

One for me please.
Any info re the duration of the dvd ?


----------



## dpete

I'm on the list at #366. Any info on the dvd would be great.


----------



## nuts&bolts

paulfromaus said:


> One for me please.
> Any info re the duration of the dvd ?


I am going to sync audio to video files
and then add captions for the hearing impaired and for international clients.

I plan to record at maximum quality, so I am not sure what the DVD capacity will be.

I have 119 audio files, I want to squeeze in,
so I won't know the total length until final editing is complete.


----------



## nuts&bolts

dpete said:


> I'm on the list at #366. Any info on the dvd would be great.


The DVD is the visual version of my "GUIDE to Tuning and Shooting Compound Bows".
I will also include some extra material that I have developed from my online coaching and in-person coaching.

So,
I will include my SIX STEPS to Perfection,
I will include my Stabilizer SETUP in Three Moves.

I will cover my tuning recipes for single cams, twin cams, hybrid cams, binary cams (no yoke cables).

The DVD will be chock full of stuff.


----------



## raydogg34

I'm in for one.


----------



## windtech007

Im in on the video


----------



## nuts&bolts

raydogg34 said:


> I'm in for one.


Yup, already have you as POST# 2434.
You are ORDER# 2139 for a total of ONE DVD, at the special DISCOUNTED price.


----------



## A3K

Sir,
Please count me in for the black friday price.
Thank You!


----------



## Jellymon

I'll take one.  what methods of payment will be accepted?


----------



## ORROSS334

Black Friday for me please...


----------



## skullerud

Any dvd left for me?


----------



## martismo

I'm already down for one but I'd like two please.


----------



## Mibowhunter91

I thought I posed in this before but I can't tell on my phone so if not count me in for one thanks


----------



## Buckaroo2

I would like one also. Thank you.


----------



## huntn_junkie

Original post 964. Please update the quantity to 3 for the Black Friday deal. Thanks N&B!


----------



## tarheelmr7

put me down


----------



## bullpin

I'll take one ! Thanks


----------



## Mainefella

I would like one!


----------



## MW66

Count me in for one. Just let me know, thanks.


----------



## UKNick

Another one to England please! (you have 1 UK order already?)


----------



## bass884

Put me down for copy!!!


----------



## jess_342

I will take one as well


----------



## Ms.Speedmaster

nuts&bolts said:


> AFTER the Dec 15, 2013,
> then I will have a wholesale contract in place,
> and the special discounted pricing will no longer be available.
> 
> Bulk purchasing will need to be taken up with the RETAILER.


Gotcha. Thanks!


----------



## nuts&bolts

ORROSS334 said:


> Black Friday for me please...


Already have you as POST# 1112 in this thread,
so you are ORDER# 1124 for a total of ONE DVD at the SPecial discount pricing.


----------



## nuts&bolts

martismo said:


> I'm already down for one but I'd like two please.


Thank you.
I have you as POST# 1565, so you are ORDER# 1491,
and I have updated your ORDER, to a TOTAL of TWO DVDs, at the Special Discounted pricing.


----------



## nuts&bolts

Mibowhunter91 said:


> I thought I posed in this before but I can't tell on my phone so if not count me in for one thanks



Yup,
you did as POST# 252 in this thread, so you are ORDER# 312,
so I have you down for a TOTAL of ONE DVD, at the Special Discount Pricing.


----------



## X-file

I would like one as well


----------



## MSOLLIDAY

I would be interested


----------



## nuts&bolts

Jellymon said:


> I'll take one.  what methods of payment will be accepted?


Working on that side as well.
I'm thinking...Personal Check.
I'm thinking...PayPal.
I'm thinking...Credit Card.


----------



## nuts&bolts

martismo said:


> I'm already down for one but I'd like two please.





huntn_junkie said:


> Original post 964. Please update the quantity to 3 for the Black Friday deal. Thanks N&B!


Gotcha as POST#961. Order# 994 has been updated to a Total of THREE DVDs at the Special Discount Pricing.
Thank you.


----------



## threetoe

One for me too please.

Also..
Thank you for your great patience towards the lesser ones here and thank you for your service.


----------



## nuts&bolts

martismo said:


> I'm already down for one but I'd like two please.





UKNick said:


> Another one to England please! (you have 1 UK order already?)


Hello UKNick. With your order, I have two DVDs going to England, and 2 more going somewhere in the UK.
Thank you.

PS. mattcrov has agreed to receive DVDs going to the UK, and then re-distribute via Royal Post.
So, please contact mattcrov and see if I can send your DVD to him, and then get on his re-distribution list for the UK.


So,
if you and mattcrov agree to work together,
let me know via pm,
so I can adjust your shipping instructions,
when the DVD is ready to ship....world-wide.


----------



## nuts&bolts

threetoe said:


> One for me too please.
> 
> Also..
> Thank you for your great patience towards the lesser ones here and thank you for your service.


Welcome.
My passion is truly for the newbie, the ones who seek answers to their questions,
and just want to shoot a little bit better. Many times, I can get their shooting MUCH more than a "little bit better."

hehehehehe.


----------



## IowaBowhunter1986

I do


----------



## jeepw2

Put me down for one!!


----------



## smokin12ring

Put me down for 1 copy thanks


----------



## EastCape

Please also tag one for me Thanks!!


----------



## mod9

put me down for one. thank you


----------



## bohunterm

put me down for one. Thanks


----------



## Georgia dawg

I'll take one.


----------



## jjelliott

I will take one.... Thanks


----------



## alf.japon

Hello, it is possible to send one to Spain?


----------



## gex2113

I would be interested in a copy.


----------



## ArcheryNut2006

I am in for one. Not sure if I was on an earlier post.


----------



## Skel37

Yup, I'll take one!


----------



## SUBIEDUDE1020

Count me in on one too


----------



## ondavirg

I will take one


----------



## nuts&bolts

alf.japon said:


> Hello, it is possible to send one to Spain?


Yes,
I am sending DVDs worldwide.

2201 orders for the US
14 orders for Australia
1 order for the Bahamas
1 order for Borneo
67 orders for Canada
1 order for Croatia
1 order for Czech
1 order for Denmark
2 orders for England
6 orders for Finland
4 orders for France
3 orders for Germany
6 orders for Ireland
1 order for Italy
1 order for Kuwait
2 orders for Mexico
3 orders for The Netherlands
4 orders for New Zealand
5 orders for Norway
2 orders for Portugal
2 orders for Romania
1 order for Russia
1 order for Slovakia
6 orders for South Africa

1 order (yours) for Spain

1 order for Sweden
1 order for Switzerland
2 orders for the UK.


----------



## skullerud

I Wonder if I'm norwegian or american on that list. .. hope norwegian


----------



## nuts&bolts

skullerud said:


> I Wonder if I'm norwegian or american on that list. .. hope norwegian


Hello skullerud.

yes, you are ONE of FIVE orders going to Norway.
Post#2894. So, you are ORDER# 2413,
with a total of ONE DVD at the Special Discount Pricing.


----------



## skullerud

Thanx mate! Looking forward to it.


----------



## KASWI

A second one will make a good gift. And does he need it!


----------



## nuts&bolts

Keith Sarbacker said:


> A second one will make a good gift. And does he need it!


Thank you.
You are POST# 1859,
and so you are ORDER# 1747, and your order is now UPDATED to a total of TWO DVDs, at the SPECIAL discounted price.


----------



## mtbrkevin

I'll buy one.


----------



## BigToot

How do I pay


----------



## nuts&bolts

BigToot said:


> How do I pay


When the DVDs are ready....not yet
I will send everyone a pm message for shipping instructions and payment info.


----------



## BigToot

Sweet thnx


----------



## tirving

Count me in, I'm a noob, but excited for the DVD


----------



## nuts&bolts

tirving said:


> Count me in, I'm a noob, but excited for the DVD


Thank you.
Welcome to ArcheryTalk.


----------



## shooter6687

I cant wait,, put my order in way back when...thanks for the update..


----------



## nuts&bolts

shooter6687 said:


> I cant wait,, put my order in way back when...thanks for the update..


No worries.
Gotcha on my list,
and I'm checking it twice.

So, you are on POST# 657, 
and you are ORDER# 728 with a TOTAL of ONE DVD at the Special Discounted Price.


----------



## sjfuo

Did you get me in for 1 copy? Thanks!


----------



## nuts&bolts

sjfuo said:


> Did you get me in for 1 copy? Thanks!


Of course.
You are POST# 2875 in this thread,
so you are ORDER# 2408, for ONE DVD at the Special Discounted Price.

ANYONE who has posted in this thread,
is IN, on the Special Discounted Price.

eVERYONE who has posted in this thread,
is IN, on the Special Discounted price.


----------



## dcreighton

I'm interested!


----------



## BowHuntnKY

I'll take one .


----------



## jy198460

I would like one


----------



## trkyslr

I want one!


----------



## bseball15

Count me in, any idea on the cost?


----------



## nuts&bolts

bseball15 said:


> Count me in, any idea on the cost?


Working on a wholesale price, and negotiations are not finished yet.

So, the special price I have in mind for EVERYONE on this thread,
is smelling like a 28 PERCENT discount. So, the SPECIAL discounted price expires on DEC 15, 2013.

Announcement coming soon.


----------



## scubaseven

nuts&bolts said:


> Working on a wholesale price, and negotiations are not finished yet.
> 
> So, the special price I have in mind for EVERYONE on this thread,
> is smelling like a 28 PERCENT discount. So, the SPECIAL discounted price expires on DEC 15, 2013.
> 
> Announcement coming soon.


Have you said the price?

If not, you only have 2 weeks till the special price expires.

What is the run time of the dvd?


----------



## scubaseven

Double post.


----------



## nuts&bolts

scubaseven said:


> Have you said the price?
> 
> If not, you only have 2 weeks till the special price expires.
> 
> What is the run time of the dvd?



CORRECT.
I have a special price in mind for EVERYONE on this thread.

If folks post in this thread, BEFORE DEC 15, 2013,
then they have the opportunity to purchase the DVD at the special discounted price I have in mind.

So,
if folks want to purchase the DVD, AFTER DEC 15, 2013,
then folks will have to pay the full retail price.

So,
I am in negotiations to wholesale the DVD. So, if the retail price ends up where I think it will end up
(negotiations are not final),
then the retail price is smelling like 28 PERCENT more than the special discount price
for everyone who posts on this thread...
which I will close on DEC 15, 2013.


----------



## nuts&bolts

scubaseven said:


> Have you said the price?
> 
> If not, you only have 2 weeks till the special price expires.
> 
> What is the run time of the dvd?


I will cram as much as I can into a single DVD,
when recording at the MAXIMUM quality.

I am not finished with the DVD,
so I will probably have to cut out material
so everything FITS into one DVD.

I have 119 audio files.
I need to finish the video and stills.
I need to sync the two together.
I need to ADD captions for my international customers and for my hearing impaired customers.


----------



## nuts&bolts

scubaseven said:


> What is the run time of the dvd?


OK.

TOTAL OF 14 SECTIONS.
145 audio files/files/recipes/topics...from beginning to end.


----------



## bojangles808

count me in


----------



## Jacko

Can't wait! Like Xmas morn all over again!


----------



## scubaseven

I will get one then, so long as its a reasonable price.


----------



## ArrowStar1

This will be a "must have" for anyone who does their own tuning. Looking forward to it!


----------



## USAFtacFANAC

Would love to be one the list, depends on price to seal the deal


----------



## mooser

I will get one then, so long as its a reasonable price.


----------



## Hombre Robusto

Put me down fer one please.


----------



## wiesmanr

I will take one copy


----------



## Alaskawright

I'll take one.


----------



## flyinghunter

Definetly want one!


----------



## aaronpv2

Put me on the list X2 depending on final pricing.


----------



## olemil4me

I will take one


----------



## rojapar

innnnn


----------



## HOYTDKP

me please


----------



## BrokenLimbs

Yes!


----------



## azpowerwagon

I'm in for the dvd. thx


----------



## aread

question: what form of payment? I notice on your coaching website, you only take paypal. I won't do paypal. Will you have another form of payment available?


----------



## nuts&bolts

aread said:


> question: what form of payment? I notice on your coaching website, you only take paypal. I won't do paypal. Will you have another form of payment available?


Paypal
Cash
Check
Credit card

are the ways I'm thinking.

This should cover domestic and international orders.


----------



## greatthosu

Is there a ball park final pricing.


----------



## nuts&bolts

greatthosu said:


> Is there a ball park final pricing.


The final retail pricing cannot be set until I finish the wholesale negotiations.
When the wholesale negotiations are complete,
then,
this thread gets LOCKED down,
and everyone pays the FULL RETAIL price.

So,
the SPECIAL discounted price is smelling like 28 percent BELOW retail.

So,
since you posted on this thread,
you are ELIGIBLE to purchase as many ADVANCE copies of the DVD.

So,
I assume you would like ONE copy of the DVD, at the ADVANCE SPECIAL discount price....
subject to what the SPECIAL pricing turns out to be.

If you want to add to your order,
now would be a good time.


----------



## IowaBowhunter1986

when are you planning on taking payments and when shipping? you have me down for one right?


----------



## little buddy

I can't wait for mine. I can read your posts over and over and still don't retain everything. I figure with your DVD on a loop it has to sink in!


----------



## jonas111

I most definitely want one of these. Love reading all Nuts&Bolts posts. 

If you are ever in BC, Canada let me know. I would love a lesson or two.


----------



## nuts&bolts

Bear60 said:


> when are you planning on taking payments and when shipping? you have me down for one right?


I have you down as POST# 2917,
so this makes you ORDER # 2425 for a total of ONE DVD Pre-Order.

So,
I will send a pm to each and every of my 2628 PRE-ORDERS world-wide,
when the DVD is ready to ship. I will burn the dvds commercially at 1000 piece lots,
after a GLASS MASTER DVD is created by the burning company. I'm going pro on this.

Working a wholesale-retail deal, and will make that announcement when the contract is signed.


----------



## nuts&bolts

jonas111 said:


> I most definitely want one of these. Love reading all Nuts&Bolts posts.
> 
> If you are ever in BC, Canada let me know. I would love a lesson or two.


Have not been back to beautiful BC in decades.
Someday.....again.


----------



## zahndok

Put me down for one


----------



## nuts&bolts

zahndok said:


> Put me down for one


Gotcha down as ORDER# 2463.
Thank you, and WELCOME to ArcheryTalk.


----------



## jonas111

Please put me down for one. Sorry didn't know if my post was clear enough. I want a copy of your DVD. 

Thanks


----------



## nuts&bolts

jonas111 said:


> Please put me down for one. Sorry didn't know if my post was clear enough. I want a copy of your DVD.
> 
> Thanks


Roger that. I understood. I have you as ORDER# 2462.


----------



## nuts&bolts

iceman14 would like a copy (for reference purposes).


----------



## mt_elkhunter

I posted way back early when the post had first started and wanted make sure I got my hands on one.


----------



## nuts&bolts

mt_elkhunter said:


> I posted way back early when the post had first started and wanted make sure I got my hands on one.


Glad you posted again. I cannot find your username in this thread.
So I have you down for ONE copy of the DVD, for the special pre-order DISCOUNTED price.
You are ORDER # 2465.


----------



## Sbarson

Hopefully you have me down for one


----------



## fortyx

I believe I should be on the list for 1. I would like to add another. Thanks


----------



## xmbl

I"ll take one! Thanks and I'm looking forward to the DVD.


----------



## AVENSTOKE

Add me to the list


----------



## Tall Hat

Im in for one as well


----------



## mt_elkhunter

nuts&bolts said:


> Glad you posted again. I cannot find your username in this thread.
> So I have you down for ONE copy of the DVD, for the special pre-order DISCOUNTED price.
> You are ORDER # 2465.


Thats crazy, right after i posted i was curious of how long ago i had posted and went in and searched my user name and nothing was there. I've had issues before where my posts didn't go through so that could be why. Anyway I've been looking forward to the DVD since I first saw the post. I have already downloaded the huge PDF of the tuning processes and just havnt had time to go through it since college is eating up my time.


----------



## Saiful

Please put me down for one copy. Would love to know how to tune a bow correctly.


----------



## psebow

I *want one *also, if I've not already responded to this thread. Thanks!


----------



## nuts&bolts

Sbarson said:


> Hopefully you have me down for one


Yup, I have you down as POST# 2445,
so you are ORDER# 2148, for a TOTAL of ONE DVD at the special PRE-ORDER discounted price.


----------



## nuts&bolts

psebow said:


> I *want one *also, if I've not already responded to this thread. Thanks!


Yup, I have you down as POST# 2861,
so you are ORDER# 2402, for a TOTAL of ONE DVD at the special PRE-ORDER discounted price....which EXPIRES on DEC 15, 2013.

AFTER DEC 15, 2013...then everyone pays the RETAIL price.


----------



## Bo Bob

I think I posted that I was interested in one. Just waiting to more more details.


----------



## nuts&bolts

fortyx said:


> I believe I should be on the list for 1. I would like to add another. Thanks


Roger that.
Thank you.
I have you as POST# 442, so you are ORDER# 498,
which is now upgraded to a TOTAL of TWO DVDS, at the special, discounted PRE-ORDER pricing.


----------



## Millertime13

Think I posted near the beginning of this post, but just want to make sure I'm on your list. In case my post isn't shown, please put me down for 1 copy. Thanks.


----------



## nuts&bolts

Bo Bob said:


> I think I posted that I was interested in one. Just waiting to more more details.


Hello Bo Bob.

Yup, roger that.
I have you as POST# 1095, so this makes you ORDER# 1109, for a TOTAL of ONE DVD at the PRE-ORDER discounted pricing.

I have locked down the database to 14 Sections, and 145 recipes for now.
Audio files are nearing completion.
Then, gotta sync to video and still shots.
Add captions for my international audience and for hearing impaired customers.
Have a MASTER GLASS DVD created, and then have the commercial burning company start on the 1000 piece lots.

When everything is ready to ship, then,
I will send a pm message to each and every of the 2637 world-wide orders.


----------



## nuts&bolts

Millertime13 said:


> Think I posted near the beginning of this post, but just want to make sure I'm on your list. In case my post isn't shown, please put me down for 1 copy. Thanks.


Hello Millertime13.

Yup, roger that.
I have you as POST# 242, so this makes you ORDER# 302, for a TOTAL of ONE DVD at the PRE-ORDER discounted pricing.


----------



## redpete

I will take one. 

When and how do we pay?


----------



## 6xsteelers

Just double checkin that Im on the list
Thanks


----------



## mspinks595

I would like to be put down for one copy. Thanks


----------



## nuts&bolts

redpete said:


> I will take one.
> 
> When and how do we pay?


Gotcha down as ORDER# 2740.
So,
this means when the DVDs are ready to ship,
I will send a pm message to each and every of the 2638 world-wide orders
with payment instructions and getting shipping info.


----------



## nuts&bolts

6xsteelers said:


> Just double checkin that Im on the list
> Thanks


Yup,
gotcha down as POST# 787,
so this makes you ORDER# 854, for a TOTAL of ONE DVD at the special PRE-ORDER special pricing.


----------



## Tarpohead

I sure can use one.
Thx 
Tom


----------



## nuts&bolts

Tarpohead said:


> I sure can use one.
> Thx
> Tom


Hello Tom.
Gotcha on my list, and am checking it MORE than twice.

Welcome to ArcheryTalk.


----------



## daffyduck

If its not too late, I'll take one. Tnx.


----------



## jaif

Put me down for one also please.


----------



## El Chupacabra

Please put me down for one. 
Thankyou


----------



## nuts&bolts

El Chupacabra said:


> Please put me down for one.
> Thankyou


Roger that.

I have you already as POST# 316,
so I already have you down for ONE DVD, at the special PRE-ORDER special discount price.


----------



## BNH610

Any chance this will be ready by Xmas. I believe I posted already for the pre order but if they will be ready I would like to buy another


----------



## BOC

Can you double check to make sure you have me on your list?

Thanks!!


----------



## nuts&bolts

BNH610 said:


> Any chance this will be ready by Xmas. I believe I posted already for the pre order but if they will be ready I would like to buy another


Actually,
I do not have a record of you posting in this thread,
so it's good you posted this time.

Working on a wholesale-retail deal,
and expecting some gear for the photo/video shoot. The gear has not arrived yet.

I'll put you down for ONE DVD at the special PRE-ORDER DVD discounted pricing.


----------



## nuts&bolts

BOC said:


> Can you double check to make sure you have me on your list?
> 
> Thanks!!


Gotcha down as POST#2612, so I have you at ONE DVD for the Pre-Order Special Discounted pricing.


----------



## jusclaires

I'm in for a DVD just let me know when it's ready!


----------



## Mig

Can you please put me on the list for one DVD


----------



## stehawk

Sign me up---------------I want one!!!


----------



## quizzinator

Put me down for one please!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Thank you


----------



## pwyrick

I'd like one. Thanks for sharing your experience and knowledge.


----------



## mdbowguy

I'll take one. :thumbs_up
Thanks


----------



## SierraMtns

Nuts&Bolts,

Can you add 1 more DVD for a total of 2 DVD's to my account?... This will be a great Christmas gift to my hunting buddy. 

Thanks


----------



## bat monger

Not sure if I signed up, but I would like to be in on this please.


----------



## one66stang

I want one


----------



## raybender

I would like one as well


----------



## Roo223

I'm in


----------



## jsnbrwn

Interested


----------



## nuts&bolts

quizzinator said:


> Put me down for one please!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Thank you


Already have you down as POST# 871,
so you are on my list for ONE DVD at the special PRE-ORDER discounted pricing.


----------



## nuts&bolts

bat monger said:


> Not sure if I signed up, but I would like to be in on this please.


You posted in Post# 1764, so you are on my list for ONE DVD.


----------



## TannerWI

I'm pretty sure i posted, but not sure. Posting just encase.


----------



## nuts&bolts

TannerWI said:


> I'm pretty sure i posted, but not sure. Posting just encase.


Yup,
gotcha down on POST# 2163,
so I have you down on my list for ONE DVD at the SPECIAL PRE-ORDER discounted price.


----------



## RoweBoat

Newbie here, 
I would love to see what this DVD is all about! Put me down for one please!

Josh


----------



## perfectbound

New member here,
Will definitely order one!


----------



## nuts&bolts

perfectbound said:


> New member here,
> Will definitely order one!


Thank you,
and welcome to ArcheryTalk.


----------



## Slabbro

Put me down for one also!!!!!!


----------



## boston1

I'll take one. When can we send the money?


----------



## nuts&bolts

boston1 said:


> I'll take one. When can we send the money?


When the DVDs are ready to ship,
all 2600+ world-wide orders...

I will send a personal pm message to each and everyone on my list,
to provide payment info and to get shipping instructions.

Thank you for your order.
I have you on my list...and I'm checking it MORE than twice.


----------



## nuts&bolts

DVD audio file list grew a little bit.

Up to 155 files, now.

Whew!


----------



## jschins

I'm glad you sold so many Alan. Cant imagine all the hard work you put into it. Hopefully you can sell another 2600. 

Sent from my SCH-R530U using Tapatalk


----------



## BuckeyeRed

Yes please!


----------



## soundtx

I want one. Please put me down for one


----------



## earthscratcher

I want one to. p.m. me when ready. thanks


----------



## elkilla

Count me in


----------



## nuts&bolts

soundtx said:


> I want one. Please put me down for one


Gotcha as POST #877 already.


----------



## nuts&bolts

TeamRealTree would like a copy (for reference purposes).


----------



## jodipuma

I want one if you don't have me down already


----------



## nuts&bolts

jodipuma said:


> I want one if you don't have me down already


Already gotcha down as POST# 167 in this thread.


----------



## rojapar

i want one too if you dont already have me down.

thanks,
rob


----------



## nuts&bolts

rojapar said:


> i want one too if you dont already have me down.
> 
> thanks,
> rob


Already gotcha as POST# 2970 in this thread,
so you are on my list.


----------



## Jlathigee

I'll take one 
-John


----------



## jim law

I think that I have missed a step some place, once we've said we want one what is the next step?

Thanks, Jim


----------



## archeryphotoman

I would like to add my name to the list.


----------



## Dvs Demise

Yes please!


----------



## spikyiky

If you wouldn't mind posting one to England, I would like one


----------



## stoz

How much are they?


----------



## Tony7781

Pretty sure I posted earlier, just wanted to confirm, I am def in for 1!


----------



## huntwi

I would also like one


----------



## nuts&bolts

jim law said:


> I think that I have missed a step some place, once we've said we want one what is the next step?
> 
> Thanks, Jim


Gotcha on my list.
And, I'm checking it MORE than twice.

Since you are on my list,
then the ball is in my court...

to finish the audio and video file sync,
finish the captions for the international audience and for hearing impaired folks,
wrap up the wholesale negotiations,
get a GLASS MASTER DVD created,
burn 1000 piece lots of DVDs.

So,
when the DVDs are ready to ship,
I will send a pm message to each and every of the 2662 world-wide orders.

Customer service.

So, I will contact each and every person who Pre-ORDERED
and get the shipping instructions and provide payment instructions.


----------



## nuts&bolts

spikyiky said:


> If you wouldn't mind posting one to England, I would like one


Of course. With your order, I have a total of THREE DVDs going to England, and 2 going to the UK.
If you can send a pm message to "mattcrov",
see if you can make arrangements to have your DVD sent to "mattcrov".

This way, the shared shipping cost becomes quite reasonable for each of the FIVE of you,
and then mattcrov can ship your DVD via Royal Post.

So,
contact mattcrov, and then let me know via pm,
that you two have an arrangement.


----------



## stoz

Count me in please.


----------



## nuts&bolts

stoz said:


> Count me in please.


Gotcha on my list,
and I'm checking it more than TWICE.


----------



## nuts&bolts

Tony7781 said:


> Pretty sure I posted earlier, just wanted to confirm, I am def in for 1!


Yup, gotcha down as POST# 1551,
so you are on my list for ONE DVD.


----------



## Pa Pa Jack

Put me down for one.


----------



## nuts&bolts

Pa Pa Jack said:


> Put me down for one.


Thank you for your order
and Welcome to ArcheryTalk!


----------



## sjb3

I would like ro order another one. I would like 2 total. I think I posted earlier in this thread. Thanks for doing this Allen!

Sent from my SCH-I605 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## celtpaddy

I'd like to buy one. If not already signed up.


----------



## zacha79

I am in for one.

Read the pdf about 100 times now. awesome stuff. Thanks

Zach


----------



## nuts&bolts

sjb3 said:


> I would like ro order another one. I would like 2 total. I think I posted earlier in this thread. Thanks for doing this Allen!
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I605 using Tapatalk 2


Thank you. I have you as POST # 1299.
I have updated my list so that you are down for TWO DVDs, as the special PRE-ORDER pricing,
which expires on DEC 15, 2013.


----------



## nuts&bolts

celtpaddy said:


> I'd like to buy one. If not already signed up.


Gotcha on my list as POST# 980,
and I am checking it MORE than twice.


----------



## superdean00

Sign me up


----------



## JRHOADES20

I'll take one


----------



## nuts&bolts

craigp would like a copy (for reference purposes).


----------



## Dave V

Am I in time to get my name on the list? Save one for me.


----------



## nuts&bolts

Dave V said:


> Am I in time to get my name on the list? Save one for me.


Yup,
gotcha down on my list for the discounted PRE-ORDER price.
AFTER DEC 15, 2013...then the price goes up to the full RETAIL price.

if you have any friends who shoot archery,
then, now would be a good time for them to join AT...and post on this thread.


----------



## adam_p

Put me on your list if I'm not already. Thanks.


----------



## mtn. archer

id like to be on the list as well thanks


----------



## nuts&bolts

adam_p said:


> Put me on your list if I'm not already. Thanks.


Already gotcha down as POST# 2087,
so I have you on my list and I am checking it MORE than twice.


----------



## Miller6386

Well you seem VERY knowledgeable so I would also like a copy please.


----------



## bullpin

Could you check to see if you got me down please. If not , I'll take one. Thanks


----------



## nuts&bolts

bullpin said:


> Could you check to see if you got me down please. If not , I'll take one. Thanks


Already gotcha down as POST# 2900,
so I have you on my list and I am checking it MORE than twice.


----------



## Dave V

With 3000 responses in 124 pages and me being new here, I might have missed something. What is the DVD going to be about anyway? Equipment? Form? Hunting? Target? A nice mixture of all of those? I'm in no matter what.


----------



## jimg

In on one. Or two


----------



## nuts&bolts

Dave V said:


> With 3000 responses in 124 pages and me being new here, I might have missed something. What is the DVD going to be about anyway? Equipment? Form? Hunting? Target? A nice mixture of all of those? I'm in no matter what.


You have not missed a thing.
I have not posted what the contents are,
and I have not posted a price either.

I am preparing a DVD, a video version of my "guide",
plus a few other things.

My 2010 edition of my GUIDE is here.

http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=1399457

My updated 2012 edition of my GUIDE is here.

https://www.dropbox.com/s/byyycyrxq... Archery 2012 Updated version (Neuralgia).pdf

I added more pages to Chapter 5, in the 2012 edition.
The foot note on the bottom left corner, tells you which pages are the 2010 edition,
and which pages are the 2012 edition.

You can search my user name and try and print all of my posts,
but that would require a GREAT deal of time and paper.

So,
the DVD is kind of a "BEST OF"...visual version of my teachings.

I have developed NEW recipes for my online coaching students world-wide
that have not hit ArcheryTalk,
so SOOOOME of my new recipes will HIT VOLUME_001 of my DVD.

*Maybe I'll make this a series of DVDs.*

So,
for this PRE-ORDER POST,
*this is for DVD_001.*


----------



## nuts&bolts

jimg said:


> In on one. Or two


Gotcha down as POST# 485.
I will upgrade your PRE-ORDER to two copies of the DVD.


----------



## nuts&bolts

Dave V said:


> With 3000 responses in 124 pages and me being new here, I might have missed something. What is the DVD going to be about anyway? Equipment? Form? Hunting? Target? A nice mixture of all of those? I'm in no matter what.


IN a NUTshell,
how to hit what you are aiming at,
with the goal of cutting your arrow group size in HALF...
whether field point, target point or broadhead.


----------



## rlsbowhunt

I want two thanks


----------



## CMartini

I want one


----------



## tman704

I thought I had replied, but I cannot find my post, therefore I would like one.


----------



## cryptic1

I want one


----------



## brando75

I will take one as well. Thank you


----------



## nuts&bolts

tman704 said:


> I thought I had replied, but I cannot find my post, therefore I would like one.


Gotcha down as POST# 714,
so you are on my list and I am checking it MORE than twice.


----------



## kestrel53065

I also thought I had requested one but could not locate it using the forum search. I posted a request for one a week or so ago but haven't seen a reply. I could have missed it. Sorry to bother, but I would like one. Thank you.


----------



## 256hunter

I'll take one


----------



## Onpoint85

Ill take one


----------



## natebrr

I would like one.


----------



## nuts&bolts

kestrel53065 said:


> I also thought I had requested one but could not locate it using the forum search. I posted a request for one a week or so ago but haven't seen a reply. I could have missed it. Sorry to bother, but I would like one. Thank you.


If you posted in this thread,
then you are ON my list.

So,
when you search this thread,
you will see that YOU are POST# 2739.

So,
because you posted on this thread,
you and the other 2685 Pre-ORDERS are on my list
of folks who would like to have a DVD at the special discounted price,
which expires on DEC 15, 2013.

If you have friends who also enjoy archery,
now is the time for them to join AT and post on this thread,
and they too,
can get a copy of the DVD at the special discounted PRE-ORDER pricing.

AFTER DEC 15, 2013,
then, new orders will have to pay the full RETAIL price,
which may be 28 PERCENT more than the special pricing I have in mind
for the PRE-ORDER folks.


----------



## jguilbe

I hope you have me for one!!! Thank you very much.


----------



## nuts&bolts

jguilbe said:


> I hope you have me for one!!! Thank you very much.


Yup,
I have you as POST # 2285 in this thread,
so everyone that has posted on THIS THREAD,
is on my very very very loooooooong LIST,
which I am checking MORE than twice.


----------



## Killin' Time

I'm interested!


----------



## nuts&bolts

Killin' Time said:


> I'm interested!


Thank you
and welcome to ArcheryTalk.


----------



## decrepit

Hello, yes please, thanks very much!!


----------



## nuts&bolts

Biggamehunterto would like a copy (for reference purposes).


----------



## jtnm

I want one!


----------



## Bullseye1

I want one!


----------



## cmhall14

I'd like to get one. Thanks!


----------



## nuts&bolts

cmhall14 said:


> I'd like to get one. Thanks!


Gotcha on my list
and I am checking it MORE than twice.

Thank you,
and welcome to ArcheryTalk!


----------



## muddyfuzzy

so how/when do we get them?


----------



## big bone hunter

Me, I'll take one.


----------



## nuts&bolts

muddyfuzzy said:


> so how/when do we get them?


You post on this thread.
I add you to my pre-order list.

I finish the DVD. I have a glass MASTER DVD (think engraving plate for dollar bills) created.
I have a commercial burning company burn all 2691 orders.

I then send a pm message to each and every of the 2691 world-wide orders,
with payment instructions, and you tell me the shipping instructions at that time.

So, I have a list
and I am checking it more than twice.

Working on 159 audio files now.


----------



## beardcollector

I posted a while back so I will refresh my post....I would love a DVD!! Just let me know where to send my dough.


----------



## Cbrown06

I would love one. I replied before bit didn't get a response. Waiting patiently. Thanks.


----------



## nuts&bolts

beardcollector said:


> I posted a while back so I will refresh my post....I would love a DVD!! Just let me know where to send my dough.


You are POST#1826 so you are on my list,
and I am checking it MORE than twice.


----------



## nuts&bolts

Cbrown06 said:


> I would love one. I replied before bit didn't get a response. Waiting patiently. Thanks.


Everyone who posts on this thread,
is on my list. So, you are POST# 2497.

So, since you posted on this thread,
then you are on my list.

If any one is not sure if they are on my list,
just search this thread, for your username,
and if you find your name,
I assure you that you are on my list of PRE-ORDERs.

I have a list, and I am checking MUCH MUCH more than twice.


----------



## Hookup

BAM! Down for the DVD... pretty excited to see this come to life... feel free to sign mine before sending it cause one day in the future i'm going to take it to PawnStars and make a bundle!


----------



## nuts&bolts

Hookup said:


> BAM! Down for the DVD... pretty excited to see this come to life... feel free to sign mine before sending it cause one day in the future i'm going to take it to PawnStars and make a bundle!


Gotcha on my list as POST# 1740.

PawnStars. Cool!


----------



## MarkTheFark

Count me in, please.


----------



## evworld

If I am not to late can I get on your list?


----------



## nuts&bolts

evworld said:


> If I am not to late can I get on your list?


NEVER to late to order my DVD.

Since you posted on this thread PRIOR to DEC 15, 2013,
you get the SPECIAL pre-order DVD pricing.

AFTER DEC 15, 2013...the price goes up to full retail.


----------



## Dave V

nuts&bolts said:


> IN a NUTshell,
> how to hit what you are aiming at,
> with the goal of cutting your arrow group size in HALF...
> whether field point, target point or broadhead.


Beautiful, thanks!


----------



## thek1d

I would sure like one! Add me to the list!


----------



## Badweather

I want one


----------



## nuts&bolts

Badweather said:


> I want one


You are already on my list as POST# 2167 in this thread.
I have a list and I am checking it twice.


----------



## Slosir

I want one too


----------



## nuts&bolts

Slosir said:


> I want one too


You are already on my list as POST# 2644 in this thread.
I have a list and I am checking it twice.


----------



## Dekado

I would like one.


----------



## eliminator2

I'm in for one. Thanks


----------



## Jumpmaster21

Would love to have one.

Aaron


----------



## Stagcrazy

I'll take one as well


----------



## WIarcher

Put me on the list for one


----------



## big bone hunter

I had a dream about this for real last night LOL.
I'm exited!
BBH


----------



## isleepu

I'll take one.


----------



## pegleg1az

I am in.


----------



## muddyfuzzy

i want it!


----------



## nuts&bolts

muddyfuzzy said:


> i want it!


Yup, I already have you as POST# 1550,
about 1600 posts ago...

so,
hehehehehe,
you are on MY list,
and I am checking it MORE than twice.


----------



## John.

Add me to your list.
And thanks for all the great information you've been sharing.


----------



## nuts&bolts

John. said:


> Add me to your list.
> And thanks for all the great information you've been sharing.


Welcome to ArcheryTalk,
and Thank You for your Pre-Order.


----------



## bows_-_arrows

Add me to list as well. Thanks


----------



## mosierls

I'll take one


----------



## WV Ridge Reaper

Sign my John Hancock on the list to!!


----------



## Fowl master

I will take one as well


----------



## ruffme

Better get in for the discount.


----------



## nuts&bolts

Fowl master said:


> I will take one as well


Thank you,
and welcome to ArcheryTalk!


----------



## nuts&bolts

redruff said:


> Better get in for the discount.


Gotcha down as Order# 40.
I have a list, and I am checking it twice.


----------



## Apollo 1

*Apollo 1*



ArcheryAdiction said:


> I whant one for sure[/QUOTE
> 
> Of course I would like a copy of the DVD!


----------



## deadeyemark

Any ideas when it'll be ready?


----------



## nuts&bolts

Apollo 1 said:


> ArcheryAdiction said:
> 
> 
> 
> I whant one for sure[/QUOTE
> 
> Of course I would like a copy of the DVD!
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you,
> and welcome to ArcheryTalk!
Click to expand...


----------



## nuts&bolts

deadeyemark said:


> Any ideas when it'll be ready?


I'll give updates.

161 audio files now.


----------



## Jlathigee

Allen, you are a very patient fellow. I would've snapped by now with having to look through the list since people can't do it before re posting. Lookin forward to the DVD!


----------



## nuts&bolts

Jlathigee said:


> Allen, you are a very patient fellow. I would've snapped by now with having to look through the list since people can't do it before re posting. Lookin forward to the DVD!


I REALLY REALLY do have a list,
and I am checking it constantly. It's a long list...folks forget...that's okay.


----------



## willy j

I'd like a copy. Thanx!


----------



## Jlathigee

Could imagine the length of the list. Very glad you are doing this. Gonna make a lot of us better archers!


----------



## jazzydaddy

I definitely want one because I can't ready that much my brain will bust


----------



## Leftydave

I'll take one too


----------



## bornagain64

I would like a copy. Thanks


----------



## lapurt

I would like one.

Thanks,
Lori


----------



## nuts&bolts

lapurt said:


> I would like one.
> 
> Thanks,
> Lori


Hello Lori.
Thank you for your pre-order.
Welcome to ArcheryTalk!


----------



## Johnny Numbers

Count me in as well!


----------



## windshift

Please count me in also 

Thanks

Graham (windshift)


----------



## buck911

count me in also thanks JAY


----------



## Tiny_MN

nuts&bolts said:


> I REALLY REALLY do have a list,
> and I am checking it constantly. It's a long list...folks forget...that's okay.


Probably done in a spreadsheet or word so it's easily searchable.


Please up my order from two to three.


----------



## Dcutler

I'd like one also please.


----------



## wilienayler

I would like a copy also. Thanks


----------



## nuts&bolts

wilienayler said:


> I would like a copy also. Thanks


Already have you has POST# 1726, in this thread,
so...

if you want an extra copy, just say so.

Otherwise, you are down for ONE copy of the DVD,
at the SPECIAL discounted pre-order price,
which expires DEC 15, 2013.


----------



## Capt.D

I'd like one


----------



## CYRIL

I'll buy one!


----------



## BLACKMAGICK

I'd like one.


----------



## Tdowell65

I would like one 
Thanks


----------



## forester73

I will take one as well.


----------



## Hoss

I foresure need one.


----------



## ilkilmore

Think I have already committed to one, but if not- i do want one. Thanks. Need payment info


----------



## fordnut

I will take one.


----------



## fordnut

fordnut said:


> I will take one.


How do I pay?


----------



## jdodd

I will take one.


----------



## bowhunter0919

I will take one


----------



## hoyt170

I will take one.


----------



## mikecs4life

I will take one.


----------



## shovelhead 79

I'm Interested in one! Thanks


----------



## nuts&bolts

[email protected] said:


> Think I have already committed to one, but if not- i do want one. Thanks. Need payment info


Yup,
you have already posted in this thread
as POST# 1634, so I have you on my list.

When the DVD is ready,
I will send a pm message to each and every one of the 2700+ orders
to get shipping instructions and to provide payment info.


----------



## nuts&bolts

fordnut said:


> How do I pay?


When the DVD is ready,
I will send a pm message to each and every one of the 2700+ orders
to get shipping instructions and to provide payment info.


----------



## nuts&bolts

Sooooo

folks have been asking "How Much?"

So,
everyone who posted on this thread,
*gets the SPECIAL PRICE = $25.00.*

Shipping is extra. Planning to use USPS Priority Mail for shipping in the USA.
International shipping will be USPS Priority Mail International.

The $25.00 price expires at Midnite, Dec 15, 2013.

If you want more than one copy, please just post again on this thread.
No limit to how many DVDs you can order.

Order an extra DVD for a friend.


----------



## ilbowhunter64

I'm interested in one. Thanks.


----------



## lone wolf

I want one for sure


----------



## Tiny_MN

nuts&bolts said:


> Sooooo
> 
> folks have been asking "How Much?"
> 
> So,
> everyone who posted on this thread,
> *gets the SPECIAL PRICE = $25.00.*
> 
> Shipping is extra. Planning to use USPS Priority Mail for shipping in the USA.
> International shipping will be USPS Priority Mail International.
> 
> The $25.00 price expires at Midnite, Dec 15, 2013.
> 
> If you want more than one copy, please just post again on this thread.
> No limit to how many DVDs you can order.
> 
> Order an extra DVD for a friend.


I'm still interested in three.


----------



## garys4412

I am interested in one. Thanks


----------



## nuts&bolts

Tiny_MN said:


> I'm still interested in three.


Gotcha down for THREE DVDs at the Pre-Order price.
Thank you.


----------



## alpinebowman

Just want to make sure I am on the list and I think I will take 2 now.
Thanks nuts&bolts


----------



## nuts&bolts

alpinebowman said:


> Just want to make sure I am on the list and I think I will take 2 now.
> Thanks nuts&bolts


Yup, I have you on my list as POST# 1187.
Just updated your pre-order to TWO DVDs.
Thank you.


----------



## wojo14

I think I wanted one also.
Do we paypal the $25?
If so, what is the paypal info?


----------



## nuts&bolts

wojo14 said:


> I think I wanted one also.
> Do we paypal the $25?
> If so, what is the paypal info?


I have you as POST# 1312,
so you are on my pre-order list.

No payment yet.
Only when the DVDs are ready to ship.
I will send out a pm message to each and every one of the 2700+ orders.

I spend my own money up front,
and get the DVDs ready to go.

So,
I will send out the payment info later,
and get your shipping info later.

Thank you for your pre-order.


----------



## Roy49

Put me on your list please!


----------



## ozzyrdg

I want one also.


----------



## nuts&bolts

ozzyrdg said:


> I want one also.


I have you as POST# 395 in this thread,
so you are already on my pre-order list.

Thank you.


----------



## ira schulz

I'll take one, Thanks.


----------



## scubaseven

Just saw the price on another thread, and already have my name down here, but will def take one now.

How will you go about sending to Australia?


----------



## nuts&bolts

scubaseven said:


> Just saw the price on another thread, and already have my name down here, but will def take one now.
> 
> How will you go about sending to Australia?


I have you as POST # 2960.
I plan to ship via USPS Priority Mail International.

For the UK, mattcrov has volunteered to accept shipment of all order the UK,
and he will re-distribute via Royal Post. Total of 5 DVDs headed to the UK, so the shipping costs will be divided amongst all 5 folks.


So,
for Australia, I have a total of 16 DVDs headed your way.

Just need a volunteer to arrange and coordinate with all 16 orders
so the international shipping can be divided among all 16 folks...when the time comes.

With international shipping costs divided up,
the shipping costs become quite reasonable.


----------



## bry240

I will take one as well


----------



## pTac

I'll take one please


----------



## scubaseven

nuts&bolts said:


> I have you as POST # 2960.
> I plan to ship via USPS Priority Mail International.
> 
> Just need a volunteer to arrange and coordinate with all 16 orders
> so the international shipping can be divided among all 16 folks...when the time comes.
> 
> With international shipping costs divided up,
> the shipping costs become quite reasonable.


I will do it, but I may be off hunting late Dec, and again early Jan.

When do you think it will be ready?


----------



## nuts&bolts

scubaseven said:


> I will do it, but I may be off hunting late Dec, and again early Jan.
> 
> When do you think it will be ready?


I will contact you when it is time.
I have to contact the other 15 folks in Australia.


----------



## luke777

Yes please. Much appreciated (Another Australian buyer)


----------



## nogg

I will buy one


----------



## scubaseven

nuts&bolts said:


> I will contact you when it is time.
> I have to contact the other 15 folks in Australia.


What would it cost you to send them individually (ie postage)?

I just went to the Post Office and for registered with tracking, it will be $8.25AU (anywhere in AU), or express with tracking $10.55.


----------



## nuts&bolts

scubaseven said:


> What would it cost you to send them individually (ie postage)?
> 
> I just went to the Post Office and for registered with tracking, it will be $8.25AU (anywhere in AU), or express with tracking $10.55.


Shipping to Australia,
with USPS Priority Mail International (DVD Flat Rate Box) = $23.95 USD.

This shipping cost would be in addition to the DVD cost of $25.

So, to DIRECT ship ONE DVD to Australia = $25 + $23.95 = $48.95 USD = $53.74 AUD

If I send TWO DVDs in one USPS Priority Mail International FLAT rate DVD box = $50 + #23.95 = $73.95 USD = $81.19 AUD
So, the split cost for the DVD = $40.60 AUD. That would be your cost for YOUR DVD.

The 2nd DVD, you would ship to the 2nd fella in Australia, Express with Tracking for $10.55 AUD, so the *2nd fella pays $51.15 AUD...versus the $53.74 AUD.*


So,
if you receive THREE DVDs...then that's $75 + $23.95 = $98.95 USD = $108.64 AUD.
YOUR cost for the DVD now drops to $36.21 AUD...instead of $53.74 AUD.

The other two DVDs, if you ship them Express with Tracking at $10.55,
then the other two fellas (ORDER #2 and #3)..THEIR cost becomes $36.21 + $10.55 = *$46.76 AUD instead of the direct ship cost of $53.74 AUD.*


----------



## Priester326

Put me on the list for 1


----------



## lucas223

I'll take one, I'm in australia. Let me know if you still need that volunteer


----------



## kmlh3

Yes I would like one. Will be valuable info. Thank you.


----------



## scubaseven

nuts&bolts said:


> Shipping to Australia,
> with USPS Priority Mail International (DVD Flat Rate Box) = $23.95 USD.
> 
> This shipping cost would be in addition to the DVD cost of $25.
> 
> So, to DIRECT ship ONE DVD to Australia = $25 + $23.95 = $48.95 USD = $53.74 AUD[/B]


Ok, say you ship 25 to AU, what would the total postage cost be?

It would need to drop down a bit to make it worthwhile (ie it would cost me another $10 approx to send each one on).

Also, would they pay you for the DVD and postage, or would I pay for all the postage and then pass it on with the extra $10?


----------



## jimreevescairns

Another one to Australia for me please
Jim Reeves


----------



## draff1

Please add me to the list. What is exact cost, arrival time etc?


----------



## nuts&bolts

kmlh3 said:


> Yes I would like one. Will be valuable info. Thank you.


Thank you for your PRE-order
and welcome to ArcheryTalk!

I have you on my list.


----------



## nuts&bolts

draff1 said:


> Please add me to the list. What is exact cost, arrival time etc?


Thank you for your pre-order.
The unit cost of the DVD is $25...which is the special PRE_ORDER pricing.
The special pre-order pricing expires DEC 15, 2013.

So any orders AFTER DEC 15, 2013 will pay the FULL retail price,
which will be HIGHER.

Since I don't know where you are located,
I cannot estimate the shipping costs.

I will send a pm to everyone on my list of 2700+ pre-orders worldwide,
when the DVD is ready to ship.

No money at this time.
When I send out the pm messages that the DVD is ready to go,
then,
I get the shipping instructions from you, at that time,
and I provide payment instructions.


----------



## nuts&bolts

jimreevescairns said:


> Another one to Australia for me please
> Jim Reeves


Hello Jim:

Thank you for your pre-order,
and WELCOME to ArcheryTalk!

I will figure the best way to get all the orders to Australia.


----------



## gritsnfishin1

How do I get one? I see you have em priced now.


----------



## hondalover

Yes also interested


----------



## nuts&bolts

gritsnfishin1 said:


> How do I get one? I see you have em priced now.


You did everything you need to do.
You already posted as POST# 2530 in this thread,
so I have you on my list for ONE DVD at the special $25 discount price.

If you want an extra copy,
then post in this thread,
you want to order a total of 2 copies of the DVD,
one for you, and one for a friend.


----------



## nuts&bolts

hondalover said:


> Yes also interested


You already posted as POST# 739 in this thread,
so I have you on my list for ONE DVD at the special $25 discount price.

If you want an extra copy,
then post in this thread,
you want to order a total of 2 copies of the DVD,
one for you, and one for a friend.


----------



## bloominonion

I've seen so much good info from nuts&bolts while lurking on the forum, I figure I should get one. I figure I can only learn more than I am by lurking. Count me in!


----------



## aclaar

Put me down for one please.


----------



## nuts&bolts

bloominonion said:


> I've seen so much good info from nuts&bolts while lurking on the forum, I figure I should get one. I figure I can only learn more than I am by lurking. Count me in!


Thank you for your PRE-ORder,
and welcome to ArcheryTalk!


----------



## SNATCH26

Just making sure you got me in. I was in fairly early in this thread.


----------



## DRowlandinc

I'll take a copy please.


----------



## monk96t

Please count me in. Thanks


----------



## nuts&bolts

SNATCH26 said:


> Just making sure you got me in. I was in fairly early in this thread.


YES YOU ARE.
Thank you for your pre-ORDER.
You go allllll the way back to POST# 31.

Wow!


----------



## nuts&bolts

DRowlandinc said:


> I'll take a copy please.


Thank you, for your pre-order.
Welcome to ArcheryTalk!


----------



## BEZ

Please put me down for one


----------



## land cruiser

Please add me to the list of first batch customers


----------



## scubaseven

PM me if you want me to distribute them in Australia and when you work out how they will pay you.

cheers


----------



## WhoKnows

I'll take one aswell so that's another one for Australia.

Marshall


----------



## ChanceH

I will gladly take one also. Thanks!


----------



## nuts&bolts

BEZ said:


> Please put me down for one


Thank you for your pre-order
and welcome to ArcheryTalk!


----------



## nuts&bolts

ChanceH said:


> I will gladly take one also. Thanks!


Welcome.
Thank you for your pre-order,
and welcome to ArcheryTalk!


----------



## hpo

want one


----------



## Birdieman90

Hi, my post was 689. I definitely would like a dvd, espically for $25, but I saw it runs out the 15th. Are you taking the payment now? Thanks!


----------



## nuts&bolts

Birdieman90 said:


> Hi, my post was 689. I definitely would like a dvd, espically for $25, but I saw it runs out the 15th. Are you taking the payment now? Thanks!


Nope.
No payment now.
Hang onto your money.

I take all the risk,
and spent THOUSANDS of my own money,
to produce this DVD....between equipment and software and legal fees, etc.

When the DVD is ready to go,
I will send a pm message to EACH and EVERY one of the 2700+ pre-orders world-wide.

So,
AFTER DEC 15, 2013...

the price goes up to FULL RETAIL.

So,
of course,
I will continue to sell my DVD,
but the pre-order price goes UP AFTER midnite,
DEC 15, 2013.

So,
if you have any archery friends,
who are not on ArcheryTalk,
NOW
would be a good time to order an extra copy
by posting in this thread,
that you want an extra copy at the LOWER price...the $25 price.


----------



## AR Archer

I'll take one. Thanks


----------



## dieseljunkie88

After you helped me the other day with my stance and all that it was very helpful. I'll take one please


----------



## PSE_shooter97

How much are these?


----------



## nuts&bolts

PSE_shooter97 said:


> How much are these?


If you post in this thread,
that you want a DVD,
the pre-order price is $25...as long as you post BEFORE DEC 15, 2013,
in this thread.

If you order a DVD AFTER DEC 15, 2103,
then, the price will be FULL RETAIL, which is higher.

Everyone who posts on this thread,
that they want a DVD,
then....

when the DVDs are ready,
I will send a pm to each and every of the 2700+ orders world-wide.


----------



## bowhuntermn

Nice, I'm waiting somewhat patiently :wink:


----------



## wojo14

nuts&bolts said:


> I have you as POST# 1312,
> so you are on my pre-order list.
> 
> No payment yet.
> Only when the DVDs are ready to ship.
> I will send out a pm message to each and every one of the 2700+ orders.
> 
> I spend my own money up front,
> and get the DVDs ready to go.
> 
> So,
> I will send out the payment info later,
> and get your shipping info later.
> 
> Thank you for your pre-order.


cool!


----------



## rsavoie

I will take a copy please. Thanks


----------



## Glenn58

Please add me to the list!!!
I'll take one.


----------



## SpartanArcher

I would like to order one please.


----------



## davewingnut

And I would certainly like one as well please...!!! Thanks...!!


----------



## jason coleman

me.


----------



## v00d00blues

I would like to order one as well.


----------



## j-roddd

I'll take one please. Another Aussie buyer.


----------



## nuts&bolts

j-roddd said:


> I'll take one please. Another Aussie buyer.


Thank you for your pre-order,
and welcome to ArcheryTalk!

Total of 21 orders headed to Australia, so far.


----------



## wrathkhan

I'll take one! Thanks


----------



## GoldCustard

Put me down for one please.


----------



## nuts&bolts

wrathkhan said:


> I'll take one! Thanks


Thank you for your pre-order
and welcome to ArcheryTalk.

KKKHhhhhhhhhhannnnnn!
My wife and I are Trekkies, as well.


----------



## hoytrampagext

I would like one as well. Want to get the special discount pricing while it lasts! &#55357;&#56832;


----------



## wrathkhan

Funny that was my radio call name when the lead starting flying overseas. When they needed lead dispensed in great volume the call would go out......kkkkhhhhhhaaaaaannnnnnnnn


----------



## wc651

I'm next in line.


----------



## Patrol504

Count me in for one, please.


----------



## natec63

Count me in!


----------



## BigMamou

I'll gladly take one!!!!


----------



## rmelching

I will take one thanks


----------



## DODGE-3D

I will take 1


----------



## Disco14

Please add me to the list- I will take one. Thanks!


----------



## MOArrow

I would like one of the DVDs too.


----------



## blazer29

Put me on the list Plc sir!


----------



## OCHO505

I will take one!


----------



## hunts

I will take one please!!


----------



## nuts&bolts

MOArrow said:


> I would like one of the DVDs too.


Thank you for your pre-order
and Welcome to ArcheryTalk!


----------



## nuts&bolts

hunts said:


> I will take one please!!


Thank you for your pre-order
and Welcome to ArcheryTalk!


----------



## AR&BOW

Time is running out Alan, chop chop!!!:wink:


----------



## D.B.Cooper

I'm in. Looking forward to the DVD.


----------



## nuts&bolts

D.B.Cooper said:


> I'm in. Looking forward to the DVD.


Thank you.
Haven't heard from you in a while.
Hope you are shooting well.


----------



## BowOgre

I'll take one as well.


----------



## Cdpkook132

Pretty sure I am in already. If not I want one. Thanks Alan. Can't wait to see what you put out


----------



## nuts&bolts

Cdpkook132 said:


> Pretty sure I am in already. If not I want one. Thanks Alan. Can't wait to see what you put out


You are already in this thread,
as POST# 2456,
so...
if you would like to order an extra copy for $25,
let me know.

hehehehehehe.

working on it.


----------



## Cdpkook132

nuts&bolts said:


> You are already in this thread,
> as POST# 2456,
> so...
> if you would like to order an extra copy for $25,
> let me know.
> 
> hehehehehehe.
> 
> working on it.


One will do. Thanks for the confirmation. Just got my press setup tonight. It's already working hard . Happy holidays and don't work too hard!


----------



## nuts&bolts

Cdpkook132 said:


> One will do. Thanks for the confirmation. Just got my press setup tonight. It's already working hard . Happy holidays and don't work too hard!


Grinding through audio files.

I am the producer, director, script writer, and audio engineer...all in one.
Doing re-write, re-takes, and then I add material.

aaaaargh.

hehehehehehe.


----------



## alf.japon

I'm so sorry. May be because of language but I think I missed something.
How can I get this DVD? Where can I place my order?
I appreciate your support.
Thanks


----------



## nuts&bolts

alf.japon said:


> I'm so sorry. May be because of language but I think I missed something.
> How can I get this DVD? Where can I place my order?
> I appreciate your support.
> Thanks


Since you are POST # 2925,
then you are already on my list of pre-orders.

Your language is fine.

My DVD is not ready yet.

You have already expressed your interest for the DVD by posting in this thread.

I will contact you with a private message,
when the DVD is ready to ship to you.

At that later time,
I will provide information for payment
and
I will ask you for shipping information.

Thank you for your pre-order.


----------



## THNDRRR

Please add me to this list. Awaiting your PM. Thanks


** edit - Guess I'm too lazy to search the thread. Does this DVD include repair and maintenance instruction ? **


----------



## TNKnoxville

Please add me to the list. This will be an awesome video!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## OhioRed

I would like to purchase one as well, thanks!!!


----------



## IdahoMan

I would like added to the list to purchase your DVD. I will await your PM. Thanks


----------



## leap

I would like one


----------



## huntarchery

I want one. Thanks


----------



## nuts&bolts

THNDRRR said:


> Please add me to this list. Awaiting your PM. Thanks
> 
> 
> ** edit - Guess I'm too lazy to search the thread. Does this DVD include repair and maintenance instruction ? **


Yes.


----------



## nuts&bolts

leap said:


> I would like one


Yup, already have you down as POST# 738 in this thread,
so you are on my list of pre-orders.

Thank you.


----------



## rascal71

Sign me up please Sir.


----------



## Daniel75

Please add me to the list, thanks for your help yesterday with my form. Once I move my peep I'll update the thread, I'm looking forward to making it the best I can get.


----------



## nuts&bolts

Daniel75 said:


> Please add me to the list, thanks for your help yesterday with my form. Once I move my peep I'll update the thread, I'm looking forward to making it the best I can get.


Welcome.


----------



## Tater1985

May as well put me down for a copy. You can never learn too much.


----------



## nuts&bolts

stiffarrow would like a copy (for reference purposes)


----------



## nuts&bolts

slowgoing would like a copy (for reference purposes).


----------



## txdawg

I would like a copy as well, please.


----------



## nuts&bolts

txdawg said:


> I would like a copy as well, please.


Thank you for your pre-order
and Welcome to ArcheryTalk!


----------



## XxHolleyxX

I posted in the other thread...am I in for the pre-order discount? If not please see that I am. 

Thanks


----------



## nuts&bolts

XxHolleyxX said:


> I posted in the other thread...am I in for the pre-order discount? If not please see that I am.
> 
> Thanks


You are POST # 1122 in THIS thread.

EVERY ONE in THIS THREAD,
gets the discounted price of $25,
as long as they post in THIS THREAD,
before DEC 15, 2013.

So,
you are good.


----------



## Miscue

First post here. No better way than getting some education! I'd like to put my name down for the pre-order please.

Cheers,
Brad


----------



## nuts&bolts

Miscue said:


> First post here. No better way than getting some education! I'd like to put my name down for the pre-order please.
> 
> Cheers,
> Brad


Hello Brad:
Thank you for your pre-order
and Welcome to ArcheryTalk!


----------



## BoiseBound

Please add me to the list - Thank you


----------



## FLGobstopper

I would love a Nuts&Bolts DVD! Please add me to the list as well.


----------



## bigbadwoolfe

Outside the useless mutantville threads, this one is one of the biggest I've seen around here. 

I have already posted for a copy (believe in the first 20), so no need to double check. When do you think you'll be sending these out? In time to make it into someone's Christmas stocking? Thanks and thanks for all the effort and contribution to this forum!


----------



## nuts&bolts

bigbadwoolfe said:


> Outside the useless mutantville threads, this one is one of the biggest I've seen around here.
> 
> I have already posted for a copy (believe in the first 20), so no need to double check. When do you think you'll be sending these out? In time to make it into someone's Christmas stocking? Thanks and thanks for all the effort and contribution to this forum!


I have you down as POST# 15,
so you are on my list.

I am heavy into sound/audio file editing as we speak.
When the DVD is ready to ship, then I will send out a pm message to each of the 2793 world-wide orders.

I'm up to 178 audio tracks...now.
I'm the audio engineer and the script writer, and the voice talent,
and looking into various distribution models.

I'll let everyone know, when it's ready.


----------



## Whitetailhntr

I'm in for one 

Thanks


----------



## nuts&bolts

Whitetailhntr said:


> I'm in for one
> 
> Thanks


I have you already as POST# 1309,
so you are on my list.

Thank you for your pre-order.


----------



## titan-chaser

Please add me to list...... It's time to tune!

AND thank you so much.


----------



## Rev.

I'll take one. Thanks!


----------



## nuts&bolts

Rev. said:


> I'll take one. Thanks!


I have you down as POST# 2422 in this thread,
so I already have you on my list.

Thank you for your pre-order.


----------



## HILLBILLY94

i would like one also , please put me down.
thanks


----------



## nuts&bolts

HILLBILLY94 said:


> i would like one also , please put me down.
> thanks


You are already on the list.
You posted as POST# 2190 in this thread.

I have a list, and I am checking it MORE than twice.


----------



## Darth Bow

Hi nuts and bolts 
I'm also from Australia and would like to put an order. 
Please PM me when the time is due
Regards



nuts&bolts said:


> I have you as POST # 2960.
> I plan to ship via USPS Priority Mail International.
> 
> For the UK, mattcrov has volunteered to accept shipment of all order the UK,
> and he will re-distribute via Royal Post. Total of 5 DVDs headed to the UK, so the shipping costs will be divided amongst all 5 folks.
> 
> 
> So,
> for Australia, I have a total of 16 DVDs headed your way.
> 
> Just need a volunteer to arrange and coordinate with all 16 orders
> so the international shipping can be divided among all 16 folks...when the time comes.
> 
> With international shipping costs divided up,
> the shipping costs become quite reasonable.


----------



## Jplowman2005

put me done for a dvd please


----------



## JimmyP

I want one to your the man


----------



## Shifty13

*Dvd*

I'd love one please.


----------



## nuts&bolts

JimmyP said:


> I want one to your the man


Thank you JimmyP. I already have you on my list
as POST# 2035 in this thread.

I have a list, and I am checking it MORE than twice.
hehehehehe.


----------



## nuts&bolts

Shifty13 said:


> I'd love one please.


Thank you for your pre-order
and Welcome to ArcheryTalk!


----------



## dorkbuck33

special price ends Dec. 15th ? Do we pre- pay now , sorry i did not read back 133 pages to see.
thanks


----------



## nuts&bolts

dorkbuck33 said:


> special price ends Dec. 15th ? Do we pre- pay now , sorry i did not read back 133 pages to see.
> thanks


Nope.
No money down.
I take all the risk.

When the DVD is done,
then I send out a pm message to each and every of the 2799 pre-orders worldwide.

When the DVD is done,
when the DVDs are ready to ship,
then,
I will let everyone know,
and then,
at that time, I will send out payment instructions
and get shipping instructions.


----------



## tfikes7

I will take one. Thanks


----------



## barnold1

Please put me down for a pre-order. Thank you.


----------



## Doug10

Please add me to the preorder as well for 1.


----------



## renegadendn

I will take one.


----------



## 2X_LUNG

Me...


----------



## UKNick

aha $25 measly bucks!! paypal at the ready Alan :wink: can't wait!!!


----------



## chilipowder

Put me down please! Cheers


----------



## Shifty13

I'm from Australia and would love one,
Please let me know when I can get my hands on one,

Thanks



Darth Bow said:


> Hi nuts and bolts
> I'm also from Australia and would like to put an order.
> Please PM me when the time is due
> Regards


----------



## rbros

Put me down for a copy as well


----------



## Glass Act

I'll take one. Thanks.


----------



## bowhunter247365

Please put me down for 1. Thanks


----------



## Tibbs

I'll take one if there is any left.


----------



## fred hill

I want one


----------



## nuts&bolts

Tibbs said:


> I'll take one if there is any left.


LOTS and LOTS WILL be available.

I have not finished my homework yet.

So, you already posted in this thread as POST# 1566.
So, you are on my pre-order list.


----------



## bowtecha

nuts&bolts said:


> LOTS and LOTS WILL be available.
> 
> I have not finished my homework yet.
> 
> So, you already posted in this thread as POST# 1566.
> So, you are on my pre-order list.


Alan how much longer until these are ready to be rolled out?


----------



## nuts&bolts

bowtecha said:


> Alan how much longer until these are ready to be rolled out?


I am heavy into the audio file editing process.

I have 178 audio files,
and need to figure out how to whack this down to fit into a 60 minute DVD
or possibly split into a VOL 1 and the issue a VOL 2 later.

Currently working with a student who flew down to CA all the way from Alaska.
The teaching online and in person helps me refine the message,
so my teachings are easier to understand.

I will cherry pick through the material
and issue VOL 1 sooner
and then,

issue the remainder in a VOL 2.

I will post updates in the LONG thread.

If I whack down the 178 audio files,
and cherry pick down to 109 files..
and limit myself to just 30 seconds or so for MOST of the files
and some files allow myself up to 120 seconds,
I think I will have a complete run time of 55.4 minutes,
so that SHOULD fit into a single DVD.


----------



## ArrowStar1

OR, you could sell a 2 volume set for $50.00. I know I would rather have ALL the info than have a condensed version that might leave some of the details. Just a thought.


----------



## SierraMtns

nuts&bolts said:


> I am heavy into the audio file editing process.
> 
> I have 178 audio files,
> and need to figure out how to whack this down to fit into a 60 minute DVD
> or possibly split into a VOL 1 and the issue a VOL 2 later.
> 
> Currently working with a student who flew down to CA all the way from Alaska.
> The teaching online and in person helps me refine the message,
> so my teachings are easier to understand.
> 
> I will cherry pick through the material
> and issue VOL 1 sooner
> and then,
> 
> issue the remainder in a VOL 2.
> 
> I will post updates in the LONG thread.
> 
> If I whack down the 178 audio files,
> and cherry pick down to 109 files..
> and limit myself to just 30 seconds or so for MOST of the files
> and some files allow myself up to 120 seconds,
> I think I will have a complete run time of 55.4 minutes,
> so that SHOULD fit into a single DVD.



Thanks for keeping us update. Will Vol #1 teach us everything we need to know to set up a bow?


----------



## nuts&bolts

SierraMtns said:


> Thanks for keeping us update. Will Vol #1 teach us everything we need to know to set up a bow?


I have certain "recipes" that have proven more popular,
so my goal is to get VOL #1 done,
and then "cherry pick" the highlights so that you can be up and running,
to get a bow fresh out of the box,
and get the bow tuned,
and have the shooter also tuned.


----------



## Atrof

Put me on the list for one nuts&bolts DVD.


----------



## wally243

i'll take one too please.


----------



## N7XW

Can I be the first to sign up for VOL 2? :laugh:


----------



## ira schulz

Will we receive a conformation ? Post #3197


----------



## nuts&bolts

ira schulz said:


> Will we receive a conformation ? Post #3197


You are on my pre-order list,
as POST# 3197.

When the DVD is ready to go,
then I will send a pm message to each and every one on the pre-order list,
all 2800+ world-wide pre-orders.


----------



## BullsEyeArcher

*I'd like a DVD*



P&y only said:


> Nuts&Bolts will be making the DVD we have all been waiting for at his first ever AT seminar in September. I started this post to make a record of who will want one of his DVD's when it's done. Please don't use this thread for chat. Just a list of names. We will also see to it that AT is taken care of for allowing this on here once there actually IS a DVD. Who wants one? You know Alan will keep the cost down as much as he can.


I'd like a DVD


----------



## nuts&bolts

BullsEyeArcher said:


> I'd like a DVD


Thank you for your pre-order
and I have you now on my list.

Welcome to ArcheryTalk!


----------



## creed dave

yep, I will buy one.


----------



## Don_Swazy

I'd buy one.
Thanks


----------



## Iowa shooter

I should be down for one from post #329.
I bought the ez green press on the Black Friday deal. I don't want to rely on my local shop anymore. Will this DVD get into real basic stuff like tieing d-loops and tieing in peep sights?


----------



## jaymiller5

put me down as well - Thanks


----------



## nuts&bolts

Iowa shooter said:


> I should be down for one from post #329.
> I bought the ez green press on the Black Friday deal. I don't want to rely on my local shop anymore. Will this DVD get into real basic stuff like tieing d-loops and tieing in peep sights?


Yup...and MUCH MUCH more.


----------



## ira schulz

nuts&bolts said:


> You are on my pre-order list,
> as POST# 3197.
> 
> When the DVD is ready to go,
> then I will send a pm message to each and every one on the pre-order list,
> all 2800+ world-wide pre-orders.


Thanks!


----------



## LakeCumberland

I will take one.


----------



## bigdogjp

Put me down for one. Thanks


----------



## nuts&bolts

LakeCumberland said:


> I will take one.


Thank you for your pre-order
and Welcome to ArcheryTalk!


----------



## nuts&bolts

bigdogjp said:


> Put me down for one. Thanks


Thank you for your pre-order
and Welcome to ArcheryTalk!


----------



## Moonjock

I believe I have already posted can I get 3 copies?


----------



## nuts&bolts

Moonjock said:


> I believe I have already posted can I get 3 copies?


Of course.
I have you as POST# 1969,
and have updated your pre-order to 3 copies at the Special Discounted price.

I just wrapped up three days of in-person coaching
with "Salmonator". He flew all the way from Anchorage,
to CA.


----------



## lebbie54

Totally interedted!


----------



## JimmyPSE

I will take one.


----------



## zdogk9

Me too


----------



## Hgray

I'd like one as well


----------



## Chills

I'll take one!


----------



## nuts&bolts

JimmyPSE said:


> I will take one.


Thank you.

Gotcha onto my pre-order list,
and Welcome to ArcheryTalk!


----------



## Sandford98

I'll take 1


----------



## b.c archer

i will take one


----------



## rj40

Good thing I found this post.
I want one. Put down on the pre order list
Thanks


----------



## 3D JOE

I believe i've already pre ordered but i just saw the price is now in your signature... thats a great deal for an archery dvd!!! I cant wait for mine!!


----------



## matthoyt67

I'll take one.


----------



## ArcheryAdiction

I think I'm down for one if not count me in


----------



## nuts&bolts

3D JOE said:


> I believe i've already pre ordered but i just saw the price is now in your signature... thats a great deal for an archery dvd!!! I cant wait for mine!!


Yup,
gotcha down on my list, already.


----------



## nuts&bolts

matthoyt67 said:


> I'll take one.


Already have you as POST# 1674 in this thread,
so you are already on my list.


----------



## pegleg1az

So the DVDs are not ready at this time? But I am in the discounted price? Boy, I need it.....


----------



## nuts&bolts

pegleg1az said:


> So the DVDs are not ready at this time? But I am in the discounted price? Boy, I need it.....


Correct.


----------



## SUBIEDUDE1020

Can't wait for mine. Thanks nuts and bolts


----------



## ronaldaoates

Looks like I missed the discount window...however, I'd still like your tuning DVD when it's available. Thanks!!


----------



## nuts&bolts

ronaldaoates said:


> Looks like I missed the discount window...however, I'd still like your tuning DVD when it's available. Thanks!!


Nope.

Only 10:09pm PACIFIC standard time.

Since you posted on this thread,
you are IN my discount window.

Thank you for your pre-order.


----------



## nuts&bolts

ArcheryAdiction said:


> I think I'm down for one if not count me in


Yup,
I have you down as POST #25 of this thread.

Early adopter.

Thank you for your pre-order.


----------



## Snow

ronaldaoates said:


> Looks like I missed the discount window...however, I'd still like your tuning DVD when it's available. Thanks!!


Maybe not. "Ends the 15th" usually means good on the 15th. I am on Pacific Time at 10:30pm lol. Anyway, put me in too.


----------



## dmoore7

me to


----------



## TeamRealTree

Hey Nuts and Bolts! don't want to be an impatient punk but could you by any chance post like a daily percentage rate of complettion or estimate how far you have got in producing the dvds! Lol I'm anxious this will be me when i get the DVD :ranger:


----------



## nuts&bolts

TeamRealTree said:


> Hey Nuts and Bolts! don't want to be an impatient punk but could you by any chance post like a daily percentage rate of complettion or estimate how far you have got in producing the dvds! Lol I'm anxious this will be me when i get the DVD :ranger:


Will do. I want to keep the DVD at max quality...so I am limited to 60 minutes. 
I have 180+ audio files....so it does not fit.

I have whittled down the list to a little over 100 audio files...
and I need to re-record the longer winded audio files.

Need to limit the short lessons to 30 seconds.
The more important stuff...going to try and re-record at 2 minutes and less.

I'm the audio engineer and the video ... photo guy...and
the marketing guy and working on cutting international shipping costs guy...cuz international
shipping costs are plumb crazy.

Got two fellas meeting in-person today and back to work tonite.

I have an idea for world-wide distribution that should make life easier for you guys.


----------



## hunt123

Just wondering, will it be set up in chapters of some sort so we can go to a specific function or tune section easily?


----------



## nuts&bolts

hunt123 said:


> Just wondering, will it be set up in chapters of some sort so we can go to a specific function or tune section easily?


That's what I plan to do.
Spent $$$ on software to do exactly that.


----------



## KS Bow Hunter

I'm in


----------



## M.cook

i'm in


----------



## killerklowns

I'll take one.


----------



## Slabbro

How close are getting to a release?


----------



## pc05753

I would like one.

Thank you
Patrick


----------



## nuts&bolts

killerklowns said:


> I'll take one.


Thank you for your pre-order,
*and I am extending the special $25 price,
until I get the DVD done*.

Welcome to ArcheryTalk!


----------



## nuts&bolts

Slabbro said:


> How close are getting to a release?


Heavy into editing down the audio files
to fit into ONE DVD.


----------



## buck chaser74

How does this work I have posted my interest in DVD, is there more we have to do??


----------



## 2little2late

Gleaning just one bit of information would make it worthwhile. 
Interested?
Yes.


----------



## nuts&bolts

buck chaser74 said:


> How does this work I have posted my interest in DVD, is there more we have to do??


That's it.

I put you on my list,
I have to finish "my homework"
so...let's extend the "pre-order" sale price of $25 until I get my "homework" done.

Thank you for your pre-order.

I send a pm to each of the 2800+ pre-orders WORLD-WIDE,
when the DVD is ready to ship.


----------



## Peteyur

I posted earlier but seems like I didn't get a pm? Either way please put my pre order in!!!!
Thank you
Pete


----------



## nuts&bolts

Peteyur said:


> I posted earlier but seems like I didn't get a pm? Either way please put my pre order in!!!!
> Thank you
> Pete


Hello Pete:

You are post #1202,
so you are on my pre-order list.

DVD is not ready yet,
so the pm messages to all 2800+ world-wide orders
have not gone out yet.

Promise,
when the DVD is ready,
EVERYONE will get their pm message.


----------



## htb

Ok, count me in. I want a DVD!!


----------



## camerongood

Count me in as well, I want a DVD. 
Thanks!


----------



## hondalover

So I'm included also?


----------



## twistedpinion

Put me down for one as well.

-Sean


----------



## bowtech365

Put me down also, I DEFINITELY want one!!


----------



## McKay10racing

I will take one. How do I get you my info and pay for it?? thanks Rich


----------



## nuts&bolts

hondalover said:


> So I'm included also?


Yup, you posted in this thread as POST# 739,
so you are on my pre-order list.


----------



## nuts&bolts

McKay10racing said:


> I will take one. How do I get you my info and pay for it?? thanks Rich


Hello Rich:

I have your username,
so I have added you to my list of pre-orders
which is now over 2800+ world-wide orders.

So,
when the DVD is ready,
I will send a pm message to EACH and EVERY person on the list of 2800+
folks,
and I will send payment instructions
and request shipping info....at that time.

Total of 2841 pre-orders, so far.


----------



## buttertooth

I want to pre order! What do I do?


----------



## deadeye762

Count me in please as well! 

if its half as informative as your posts then its well worth the 25 bucks..


----------



## nuts&bolts

buttertooth said:


> I want to pre order! What do I do?


You have done everything you need to do.
EASY PEASY.

I add you to my pre-order list.
No money up front.
When I finish "my homework",
then I send a pm message to all 2843 world-wide pre-orders.


----------



## Barcarcol

Count me in!


----------



## lone wolf

I ordered one, but i want two more if that possible. Thanks


----------



## nuts&bolts

lone wolf said:


> I ordered one, but i want two more if that possible. Thanks


Thank you. I updated your pre-order on my list.
You posted as POST# 3186.


----------



## Tommy petty

Please reserve two copies for me. Thanks.


----------



## dillbilly

count me in


----------



## nuts&bolts

dillbilly said:


> count me in


Thank you for your pre-order and
Welcome to ArcheryTalk!


----------



## Drewboy22

Any estimate on when it might ship? I am getting anxious :wink:


----------



## nuts&bolts

Drewboy22 said:


> Any estimate on when it might ship? I am getting anxious :wink:


I got a lot of work ahead of me.
Need to re-record some of my audio files
and hit my time limits
so I can stuff the 100+ files into a single 60 minute DVD.

When I make significant progress,
I will provide an update.


----------



## hdracer

nuts&bolts said:


> I got a lot of work ahead of me.
> Need to re-record some of my audio files
> and hit my time limits
> so I can stuff the 100+ files into a single 60 minute DVD.
> 
> When I make significant progress,
> I will provide an update.


Take your time, N&B. From following your posts you won't let it go until YOU are satisfied with it. And we will be the better for it...patience is a virtue.


----------



## northshorewolf

Please count me in for a copy. One more on the way to 3000 

Thank you,
northshorewolf


----------



## Jabr357

I will take one as well. Thanks !


----------



## maty

id love one to, is it dvd only or are you doing a downloadable version aswell.


----------



## nuts&bolts

maty said:


> id love one to, is it dvd only or are you doing a downloadable version aswell.


I am working on a world-wide distribution channel.

Shipping DVDs to the US is dirt cheap.
Shipping DVDS internationally is RIDICULOUSLY expensive.

So, to be fair to my international customers...I am leaning towards a distribution channel,
where, quite frankly, *my* costs go up significantly. *But, so be it.*

The price is still $25 for everyone who gets on my pre-order list.

I have not finished my homework yet,
so everyone on my list, pays $25 USD.

The distribution channel I'm thinking of,
will cost ME about 50%. But, at least this way,
everyone can get the DVD much more efficiently.


----------



## FITAman

When it is ready I would like one!


----------



## onan629

I'll take one


----------



## PSE 2374

I am new to archery and absolutely want one please.


----------



## Pulse76

I'll take one please


----------



## dalilarson

Count me in sir!


----------



## Rein

Count me in as well for one


----------



## Deputy14

Count me in.


----------



## Rock Steady

Me Myself & I


----------



## slickhunter

One (1) for me please


----------



## tlrfshr

I'm in for one!


----------



## LONGSHOT ARTIST

i will take one.. thanks in advance!!


----------



## Brendon_t

I Do!!


----------



## Mannyfresh

I'm in!


----------



## blazingsaddle

Pretty please!


----------



## nuts&bolts

peccleft64 would like a copy (for reference purposes only).


----------



## CritterBuster

I am up for one.....


----------



## notbulbous

I will take one. Thank you and Happy Holidays.


----------



## Cobbhunts

Put me in for a 2nd copy please. 

Sent from my XT907 using Tapatalk


----------



## bowhunter2232

I would like one also.


----------



## hoyt nation

i would like one please


----------



## nuts&bolts

Cobbhunts said:


> Put me in for a 2nd copy please.
> 
> Sent from my XT907 using Tapatalk


Gotcha down as POST# 1810, and have updated your pre-order to two copies.
Thank you.


----------



## kansasjayglock

I'll take one too please.


----------



## nuts&bolts

kansasjayglock said:


> I'll take one too please.


Thank you for your pre-order,
and welcome to ArcheryTalk!


----------



## aultzy

I know this is prob a dumb question but I was just wondering what all the dvd will b covering? Thanx


----------



## SteadyPin

Ill take 1


----------



## SteadyPin

Any info on releaee date?


----------



## twinports

I would like one copy, thanks.


----------



## megashot

make 1 for me! thanks


----------



## nuts&bolts

jhatton said:


> Any info on releaee date?


Soon,
not yet.

I am re-recording some of the audio files
to try and hit the 60 minute limit for max quality DVD recording.


----------



## nuts&bolts

aultzy said:


> I know this is prob a dumb question but I was just wondering what all the dvd will b covering? Thanx



Take a look at the Nuts&Bolts Guide to Shooting and Tuning Compound bows.

http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=1399457

I have a 2010 original edition,
and
I have an updated 2012 edition (extra stuff in Chapter 5).

So, I will sort through and pull out the "BEST OF".

Then,
I have 25,000 posts. I will sort through some of my more POPULAR "recipes".

Then,
I have been doing seminars (started in 2013). I will sort through my SEMINAR material, a "BEST OF".

Then,
I have been doing online coaching for my paying students. Launched that business also in 2013.
So, I have students throughout the US, and internationally. Certain recipes I developed for my ONLINE students,
I will also include the more "popular" recipes.


----------



## nuts&bolts

twinports said:


> I would like one copy, thanks.


Thank you for your pre-order
and Welcome to ArcheryTalk!


----------



## gary lemons

I'll take one also


----------



## gaspasser

I will take one also. Thanks.


----------



## peccleft64

i want one


----------



## mlfoldy

Sign me up for one
Thanks!


----------



## mandrroofing

Sign me up as well please,thanks!


----------



## 152732

Sign me up !


----------



## bkolowski111

Me.


----------



## nuts&bolts

mlfoldy said:


> Sign me up for one
> Thanks!


Welcome.
Thank you for your pre-order,
and Welcome to ArcheryTalk!


----------



## nuts&bolts

einar said:


> Sign me up !


Hello einar.
You are already signed up as POST# 1315 in this thread,
so I have you on my pre-order list for one copy.

Thank you.


----------



## 96815

I would like to order a copy. Thanks!


----------



## jslegend

I will take a copy. Thanks!


----------



## Jleo

Count me in.


----------



## Terps1

I am in!!!


----------



## FitaX10

add me to the list. 
Chris


----------



## Capital_Ken

What's the latest on the DVD? I've been out of the loop for a little while.


----------



## 126911

i would like one as well....


----------



## brockbaker

I want one let me know when its ready


----------



## Jfk742

In!

John


----------



## mccoppinb

In for it bud


----------



## Ghost 133

I think I am in on the pre order at post 2324 but would like a second copy.


----------



## tonymcvay

I would like one


----------



## barracuda1

I would like to have one too.

Barracuda1


----------



## MattB355

i'll take one. 

Thanks!


----------



## nuts&bolts

mccoppinb said:


> In for it bud


Already gotcha on my list,
as POST# 2871,
so I will let you and everyone know,
when the DVD is ready.


----------



## nuts&bolts

Ghost 133 said:


> I think I am in on the pre order at post 2324 but would like a second copy.


Yup, you are,
and Thank You.

I have updated your pre-order to a total of TWO copies.


----------



## sham20

I will take one as well. Thanks


----------



## 2X Lung

I would like one copy as well!


----------



## Tim Naber

Yes Sir I will take one also thanks.


----------



## foreveryung

1 for me also.


----------



## nuts&bolts

Tim Naber said:


> Yes Sir I will take one also thanks.


Thank you for your pre-order
and Welcome to ArcheryTalk!


----------



## Bow-bow

can't remember if i posted, but I want one!


----------



## nuts&bolts

Bow-bow said:


> can't remember if i posted, but I want one!


Already gotcha down as POST# 1090,
so you are on my pre-order list.

Merry Christmas.


----------



## Armyrgr

I would like one as well. Just saw this thread.


----------



## onebigdude

I would like one please


----------



## gtbc82

Please add me to the list


----------



## jp60

I'll take one for $25 Thanks and Merry Christmas !


----------



## JustinKase

sign me up. Thanks


----------



## nuts&bolts

JustinKase said:


> sign me up. Thanks


Thank you for your pre-order.
Welcome to ArcheryTalk!

I was in Oahu just earlier this year.
Going to miss the fireworks on New Years Day.

Merry Christmas, and Happy New Year.


----------



## ColoradoHunter

Add me to your list and Merry Christmas!


----------



## demotts 808

MerryXMas , may need two dvd's on top of the original order . Thanx


----------



## nuts&bolts

demotts 808 said:


> MerryXMas , may need two dvd's on top of the original order . Thanx


Merry Christmas, demotts 808.

I have updated your pre-order to a total of three DVDs.
Thank you.


----------



## CHUEYBEANS

I definitely do. Need all the help i can get


----------



## nuts&bolts

CHUEYBEANS said:


> I definitely do. Need all the help i can get


Gotcha onto my pre-order list.
Thank you,
and Welcome to ArcheryTalk!

Merry Christmas.


----------



## CHUEYBEANS

Merry Christmas to you as well. Thank you for the quick reply and welcoming me here. Was reading some posts from 2010 about tuning and apparently ive been lost since the day i bought my DXT. Decided to go back to square one with the whole rig considering something doesnt feel quite right with my peep/sight/anchor point. Started thinking draw length may be a factor also. So much information and no clue where to start. Suggestions?


----------



## nuts&bolts

CHUEYBEANS said:


> Merry Christmas to you as well. Thank you for the quick reply and welcoming me here. Was reading some posts from 2010 about tuning and apparently ive been lost since the day i bought my DXT. Decided to go back to square one with the whole rig considering something doesnt feel quite right with my peep/sight/anchor point. Started thinking draw length may be a factor also. So much information and no clue where to start. Suggestions?


STart a new thread.

How's my form.

HEAD to toe photo,
arrow perfectly level.

Scotch tape a line level to your arrow,
so the photographer can tell you when your arrow is perfectly horizontal.

HEAD to TOE photo, where I can see the bottom of your shoes and part of the floor.
Must see your head, the tip of your release arm elbow,
the entire bow, and ALL of your front stabilizer.


----------



## CHUEYBEANS

Sounds like a plan. Thank you very much. I installed a kisser today as a last resort thinking its an easy fix but it only verified that something's not right. Feels like theres way to much effort involved in making my eye line up with peep and sight. Will get wife to take photo this evening depending on christmas schedule and me being on night shift till thursday. Thanks again, i cant wait to get this figured out


----------



## kyhunter57

Alan, please add me to your pre-order list . Thanks and Merry Christmas !


----------



## Molch

Hello, i am interested to get one!


----------



## tweeter196

I had almost forgotten I was on a pre-order list. When can we expect to purchase the DVD Alan?


----------



## hht01

Will take one


----------



## nuts&bolts

tweeter196 said:


> I had almost forgotten I was on a pre-order list. When can we expect to purchase the DVD Alan?


Working on it, but not today.
I will send out a pm, when it is all ready.


----------



## tweeter196

nuts&bolts said:


> Working on it, but not today.
> I will send out a pm, when it is all ready.


Awesome! Thanks Alan.


----------



## bwhntr7973

I'm interested in the DVD!


----------



## Dare Sportsman

Me please!


----------



## PGFbowhunter

I would like one


----------



## withabow

I would like a copy.


----------



## cskarns

I'd love one.


----------



## dparsons

I,d take one


----------



## Thunderhead100

I'll take one.


----------



## caspian

I will take one.


----------



## wvbowhunter09

I want one


----------



## VZ24

Add me to the list.


----------



## UniGram

Sign me up for a set, pleeease.


----------



## Z7XtremeBoy

Add me


----------



## badcompany

I will take one. Keeps me from doing all the searching for your post, though I enjoy the reading.


----------



## Samal

I am in for the DVD as well!


----------



## wv hoyt man

This thing is going to go platinum before it hits the streets.


----------



## UniGram

Wat are the odds of getting the videos as a media download, that way us international buyers dont have to wait for the mail. And realisticly it should mean reduced cost for production.


----------



## nuts&bolts

UniGram said:


> Wat are the odds of getting the videos as a media download, that way us international buyers dont have to wait for the mail. And realisticly it should mean reduced cost for production.


I am working on a way to cut shipping costs for international customers.

Actually, going digital costs me MORE...not less.


----------



## Big Sneaky

Please put me down for one. Thanks!


----------



## TallGuy49

*Worth every penny and more.
Please count me in.
Thanks*


----------



## TimmyZ7

I definitely want a DVD!!!


----------



## canuck1056

I'll take one too


----------



## MarksmanCentral

Yep, I am sold. Count me in.


----------



## hjort jagare

I want one.


----------



## jasonposs

Count me in for one too please


----------



## M4Madness

I'll take one.


----------



## 1vfib

I'll take one


----------



## BULLETBUSINESS

I need one as well


----------



## bowhuntermn

Can I have my order updated from 1 copy to 3 please?


----------



## MNmanager

I want one


----------



## Fl Panhandler

I definitely take one, thanks.


----------



## nuts&bolts

bowhuntermn said:


> Can I have my order updated from 1 copy to 3 please?


I have you as POST# 716.
Done. I have updated your pre-order to 3 copies of the DVD, at the special pre-order price.

Thank you.


----------



## nuts&bolts

Fl Panhandler said:


> I definitely take one, thanks.


Thank you for your pre-order
and Welcome to ArcheryTalk!


----------



## dlwheel

Put me down for one as well.


----------



## Seltzer3

In for one.


----------



## DIYArchery

I'll take one please.


----------



## nuts&bolts

dlwheel said:


> Put me down for one as well.


Thank you for your pre-order
and Welcome to ArcheryTalk!


----------



## coonhound0

I would also like to get the DVD also.


----------



## Ginge

put me down for one. Thanks


----------



## MightyMiteWI

I'll take one please.


----------



## SpotnstalkR

Save one for me too...


----------



## jacobh

I want one too!!


----------



## Rbob

I want one too!


----------



## JMCFAN

Me to


----------



## josh89

I'll take one


----------



## Okie68

1 for me please.....New at this...seems like a great place to start


----------



## Nyles

Can I get one? I need to study


----------



## nuts&bolts

josh89 said:


> I'll take one


Thank you for your pre-order,
and
Welcome to ArcheryTalk!


----------



## Draw27

Make it 2 for me thanks.


----------



## nuts&bolts

Draw27 said:


> Make it 2 for me thanks.


I have your pre-order updated to 2 copies.

Thank you.


----------



## BigShow

I hope I'm still in, been looking forward to this for years.


----------



## LA Outlaw

Going to need one of those!


----------



## kathom

*Dvd*

Add me to your list, Thanks Keith


----------



## JESTRICK

Please add me to your pre-order list.

Thank you.


----------



## Tilzbow

I'd like to get on the list.


----------



## nuts&bolts

kathom said:


> Add me to your list, Thanks Keith


Thank you for your pre-order,
Keith.


----------



## nuts&bolts

JESTRICK said:


> Please add me to your pre-order list.
> 
> Thank you.


Welcome.
Thank you for your pre-order,
JESTRICK.


----------



## Florin Andrei

One for me as well, please. Thanks.


----------



## projayjay

I'd like to get one please. Thanks.


----------



## Ron213

Pretty sure I posted here already, but if not, I want one.


----------



## sawtoothscream

$25? Sweet deal, will be worth every penny  The guide with pics are nice, cant wait to be able to watch the process  SO how far out do you think the release date will be? thanks


----------



## drenalin80

I really want one as well. Please put me on the list if you are still taking pre orders. Thanks!


----------



## dfII

Are these still available? If so i would love to have one. Thanks.


----------



## wvarrowslinger

I'll take one.


----------



## gavennn

I would like one as well.


----------



## nuts&bolts

Ron213 said:


> Pretty sure I posted here already, but if not, I want one.


Yup,
gotcha on my pre-order list as POST# 198...for this LOOOONG thread.


----------



## nuts&bolts

drenalin80 said:


> I really want one as well. Please put me on the list if you are still taking pre orders. Thanks!


Yup,
special pre-order price of $25 until I am done with the DVD,
and when the DVD is done,
then the price goes up to full retail.

Thank you for your pre-order.


----------



## nuts&bolts

dfII said:


> Are these still available? If so i would love to have one. Thanks.


DVD will always be available.
This thread is just for folks who are in the "ground floor",
so I will provide the pre-order discount.

When I launch the DVD, then I will establish world-wide distribution channels,
and that costs money,
so the PUBLIC price will be higher,
when I am ready to ship world-wide.

So,
you folks 
get the discounted "special Price".


----------



## shewter1515

I would like one please.


----------



## crowofcrow

still want one. post #2532


----------



## nuts&bolts

crowofcrow said:


> still want one. post #2532


Yup,
I have you on my pre-order list.


----------



## OHMOI

I would like one of your DVD's.


----------



## MSU02

Please put me down for one.......can't wait, thanks!


----------



## woodie10

i would love to have one please...thanks very much?.


----------



## BILLDOGGE

I'd take one


----------



## JustJerry

Yes please!


----------



## Shifty13

I can't find my order on here so just want up check, I love in Australia and would love one if possible.


----------



## Reddy

I'll buy one.


----------



## fanio

Me too, thanks.


----------



## chris!

I'd be keen


----------



## andrew74

Put me down for one as well.Thanks


----------



## fatcity

I'll buy one


----------



## nuts&bolts

Shifty13 said:


> I can't find my order on here so just want up check, I love in Australia and would love one if possible.


I have you on my pre-order list
as POST# 3315.


----------



## nuts&bolts

chris! said:


> I'd be keen


Thank you for your pre-order
and Welcome to ArcheryTalk!


----------



## Mikey von

I want one.


----------



## nuts&bolts

Mikey von said:


> I want one.


Already have you on my pre-order list as POST# 1599.


----------



## karvalegov

I would like one. Thank you.


----------



## lsmerrill

I would like one.


----------



## a510flip

Count me in.


----------



## jim law

I stated that I would like the DVD a while back but as yet have not received any notice of how to go about getting one?


----------



## HOYTHUNTER21

I would like to have one please


----------



## GB3YO

I 'll take one please


----------



## bowtech37

I would like one please


----------



## Iron Mike

Put me down for one as well please. :smile:


----------



## destroyer1

I would like one


----------



## nuts&bolts

karvalegov said:


> I would like one. Thank you.


Thank you for your pre-order
and Welcome to ArcheryTalk!


----------



## SierraMtns

Any updates on a release date?


----------



## nuts&bolts

jim law said:


> I stated that I would like the DVD a while back but as yet have not received any notice of how to go about getting one?


That's cuz the DVD is not ready to ship, yet.
You are Post# 215.

I am at 2978 world-wide pre-orders,
and when the DVD is ready to ship,
all 2978 pre-orders will get a pm message
where I provide payment instructions
and I get shipping instructions.


----------



## nuts&bolts

SierraMtns said:


> Any updates on a release date?


Not yet.
Fine tuning the mix.


----------



## ClintR

nuts&bolts said:


> Not yet.
> Fine tuning the mix.


Take your time. I would rather wait longer and it be right.


----------



## Pruno

Put me down for one


----------



## steenberge

I want the DVD.


----------



## Schmoke

Subscribing to this thread as a newbie/getting back into archery. Would love a DVD like this.


----------



## lennnn

I will get one if you can ship international


----------



## Dakota6gun

I'll take one! I've used your tips from AT many times. 

BTW, this has to be the longest thread in AT history!


----------



## nuts&bolts

lennnn said:


> I will get one if you can ship international


Of course.
Shipping cost is extra, of course.
Have many folks ordering from outside the US.


----------



## 167_12PT

I will buy one for sure!!


----------



## psemadman

*dvd*

I would like one please.


----------



## 3rdgenconst

Yes please


----------



## mabuckstr

Count me in please.


----------



## tom yuenkel

I'm all the way in on this one!

thanks


----------



## wally19

First post on AT after a lot of reading. Count me in for one.


----------



## rockhartz

interested


----------



## nuts&bolts

wally19 said:


> First post on AT after a lot of reading. Count me in for one.


Thank you wally19,
for making this thread your FIRST post on AT.

I am honored, sir.


----------



## dkkarr

Alan, I've not looked at this thread in several weeks so I may have missed your updates....when do you expect the DVD to be ready and will you pm those of us that have already posted on this thread wanting one?

Thanks, Keith


----------



## nuts&bolts

dkkarr said:


> Alan, I've not looked at this thread in several weeks so I may have missed your updates....when do you expect the DVD to be ready and will you pm those of us that have already posted on this thread wanting one?
> 
> Thanks, Keith


I have you on my list as POST# 659.

So,
I have 2,994 world-wide pre-orders.

EACH and EVERY one on my pre-order list
will get a PERSONAL pm message,
cuz I have to get shipping instructions,
and
cuz I have to give you folks payment instructions.

Nope,
not done yet.

Yes,
every one will get a pm message.

I'm pretty sure that everyone will hear about the DVD,
when I start shipping world-wide.


----------



## TheScOuT

I have learned how to tune a bow following your instructions I downloaded. :icon_salut: 

This DVD will change bow tuning for the everyday average guy that tunes his rig in his man cave :jam:

I am still in for a DVD :59:


----------



## nuts&bolts

TheScOuT said:


> I have learned how to tune a bow following your instructions I downloaded. :icon_salut:
> 
> This DVD will change bow tuning for the everyday average guy that tunes his rig in his man cave :jam:
> 
> I am still in for a DVD :59:


LONG LIVE the AVERAGE JOE....AVERAGE GUY.

hehehehehehehehe.


----------



## dnc

Can't wait to see this. Count me in for one.


----------



## Double Lung 'Em

add me to the list.


----------



## skiingcappy

Alan add me to the list.
Sure appreciate all the help you've giving me so far


----------



## possum#1

I would like one.


----------



## ajcjr

Love one just getting into this with my son


----------



## nuts&bolts

ajcjr said:


> Love one just getting into this with my son


Thank you for your pre-order
and Welcome to ArcheryTalk!


----------



## ssmith10

I would love one as well. Add me to the list


----------



## targetzone

add me to the list!


----------



## dkkarr

Thank for the reply and update Alan!


----------



## MrBluefin

I would like one. Being fairly new to archery & AT, the info I've gathered from reading your many posts has been a very valuable tool! Thanks.


----------



## gettinold

count me in


----------



## roll_tide12

Add me to the list.


----------



## MOBIGBUCKS

add me


----------



## ljdj

add me too


----------



## boaty333

I would like one as well


----------



## nuts&bolts

boaty333 said:


> I would like one as well


Thank you for your pre-order
and Welcome to ArcheryTalk!


----------



## MLabonte

Can someone PM me the details on how to order one of these DVDs please , thank you


----------



## nuts&bolts

MLabonte said:


> Can someone PM me the details on how to order one of these DVDs please , thank you


YOu already did.

YOu are Post# 1778 in this thread,
so you are on my pre-order list.

The DVD is not complete yet.

So,
this means,
you get the pre-order price of $25 USD
and
this means...

when I get the DVD ready to ship,
then,
I will send a personal pm message to you
and the other 78 pre-orders in Canada
along with the 3007 total pre-orders WORLD - WIDE.

EVERYONE will get a personal pm message,
when the DVD is ready to go.


----------



## Mike757

Me too. Thanks for your informative posts.


----------



## nuts&bolts

Just ordered MORE video equipment,
so I can do a multi-cam setup. No video operator
so will run multiple video cams (camera 1..camera 2) simultaneously,
and run a wireless video monitor on the primary video camera,
then, in post-production,
splice in segments from camera 2.


----------



## Cruzman

Add me to list please if you will ship to Canada.


----------



## danlt

I'll take one, please add me to the list.


----------



## kensum1

Please add me, Thanks


----------



## nuts&bolts

Cruzman said:


> Add me to list please if you will ship to Canada.


Shipping costs are extra, of course,
above and beyond the $25 USD for the pre-order discounted price.

Shipping all throughout the USA
Shipping to Australia
Shipping to the Bahamas
Shipping to Borneo
Shipping to Canada
Shipping to Croatia
Shipping to Czech
Shipping to Denmark
Shipping to England
Shipping to Finland
Shipping to France
Shipping to Germany
Shipping to Ireland
Shipping to Italy
Shipping to Kuwait
Shipping to Malaysia
Shipping to Mexico
Shipping to The Netherlands
Shipping to New Zealand
Shipping to Norway
Shipping to Portugal
Shipping to Romania
Shipping to Russia
Shipping to Singapore
Shipping to Slovakia
Shipping to South Africa
Shipping to Spain
Shipping to Sweden
Shipping to Switzerland
Shipping to UK


----------



## mystic1219

I'm in


----------



## Fwaski

I want one.


----------



## sblackburn

I would like a DVD - when these are finished. Thanks


----------



## LSUGOLFER

Please add me to the preorder list. I am new to AT but have been lurking for some time. Thanks.


----------



## jkarchery83

I will take one, thank you nuts&bolts for all that you have done!


----------



## Sorgy

I will take one. Thank you for all of your help.


----------



## 1dwn4up

Count me in on one also! Knowledge of this caliber for 25 dollars! WOW!


----------



## steeleshark2

Do you have a guesstimate when this may be completed?


----------



## kscumminsdriver

Add me to the list as well...


----------



## nuts&bolts

steeleshark2 said:


> Do you have a guesstimate when this may be completed?


Just ordered MORE video equipment,
so I can do a multi-cam setup. No video operator
so will run multiple video cams (camera 1..camera 2) simultaneously,
and run a wireless video monitor on the primary video camera,
then, in post-production,
splice in segments from camera 2.

The extra video equipment should arrive tomorrow (Jan 8, 2014)
and help speed up video shooting.


----------



## bigb98

For sure


----------



## Shipwreck151

Count me in!


----------



## freediver111

I'm in….


----------



## harleynut

count me in for one as well


----------



## killerloop

nuts&bolts said:


> Shipping costs are extra, of course,
> above and beyond the $25 USD for the pre-order discounted price.
> 
> Shipping all throughout the USA
> Shipping to Australia
> Shipping to the Bahamas
> Shipping to Borneo
> Shipping to Canada
> Shipping to Croatia
> Shipping to Czech
> Shipping to Denmark
> Shipping to England
> Shipping to Finland
> Shipping to France
> Shipping to Germany
> Shipping to Ireland
> Shipping to Italy
> Shipping to Kuwait
> Shipping to Malaysia
> Shipping to Mexico
> Shipping to The Netherlands
> Shipping to New Zealand
> Shipping to Norway
> Shipping to Portugal
> Shipping to Romania
> Shipping to Russia
> Shipping to Singapore
> Shipping to Slovakia
> Shipping to South Africa
> Shipping to Spain
> Shipping to Sweden
> Shipping to Switzerland
> Shipping to UK


Please just publish the English version before you translate . I'm in my 40's,, beginning to think I may not live long enough to witness publication..


----------



## Maximus10127

I'm downforce one!


----------



## t bone

I'm in!!


----------



## nuts&bolts

killerloop said:


> Please just publish the English version before you translate . I'm in my 40's,, beginning to think I may not live long enough to witness publication..


Audio will be in english.
Doing subtitles for hearing impaired.


----------



## Hog Head

Count me in


----------



## helix33

Count me in.


----------



## bburen

count me in


----------



## Tibbs

How do I get one. Are they out yet.


----------



## nuts&bolts

Tibbs said:


> How do I get one. Are they out yet.


You did everything you need to do, for now.
Posting on this thread,
gets you on my pre-order list.

When I have the DVD ready to ship,
then,
I send everyone on my pre-order list
a private message.

At that time,
I get shipping instructions from you,
and
I provide payment instructions to you.


----------



## BigMamou

So cant wait for this DVD!!!!!


----------



## Flbowhntr

I want one too


----------



## BEINCK

I'll take one!


----------



## cds913

Me too!


----------



## 3DTAZMAN

Sounds good N&B just let me know when you need $ THANKS!


----------



## mizzo29

I'm in for one. Looking forward to this. I love archery and my goal is to be self sufficient in every aspect of archery. Thanks for all your input you post in tuning and form threads. I haven't started any but read your posts and learn from all of them.


----------



## Bowgod02

Count me in..


----------



## safarisports

I will take one, also! Let me know when it's ready! Thks!


----------



## j royse

Add me to the list.


----------



## Roswood

I'll take one for sure


----------



## WeZ

Please add me to the list!


----------



## land527

I'm in


----------



## JL Frusha

Looks like you're gonna make the DVD manufacturers work their buns off...

Please add me to the list!


----------



## Merlin69

I'll take one
Thanks


----------



## c0d3x5

me, if i can afford it


----------



## nuts&bolts

Merlin69 said:


> I'll take one
> Thanks


Welcome.

Thanks for your pre-order
and Welcome to ArcheryTalk!


----------



## tony1313

I will take one as well...
Thanks


----------



## Havoc2004

Interested


----------



## redbone311

Put me on the list as well please


----------



## nuts&bolts

tony1313 said:


> I will take one as well...
> Thanks


Welcome to ArcheryTalk!
and thank you for your pre-order.


----------



## fragmag

Put me on the list!


----------



## jrbenoit

I would like one


----------



## PCB

Please put me down as well


----------



## bz5119

I'd like one!


----------



## JRM02

Add me to the list. Thanks.


----------



## Roacho

I'll take one...as a thanks to Nuts for great support of this community


----------



## gabowhunter1

I'll take one!!!


----------



## swampghost

No idea if I've already posted on this but I'll take one too


----------



## stevem174

Yes. I would like one.


----------



## kwak12r

i would like to get one


----------



## nuts&bolts

kwak12r said:


> i would like to get one


Thank you for your pre-order
and Welcome to ArcheryTalk!


----------



## dfinke

I would like one, and thank you in advance - your help is greatly appreciated.


----------



## dynatron

Put me down for one as well please


----------



## nuts&bolts

dynatron said:


> Put me down for one as well please


Thank you for your pre-order
and Welcome to ArcheryTalk!


----------



## Swift_one

me too


----------



## CNC

Put me down for one.


----------



## zslayer

Count me in!


----------



## shakey27

I'm all in as well !! Thanks N&B's


----------



## bioradchad

I will take one too...


----------



## jam105

I'll take one.


----------



## Crfloor

I would love one!


----------



## grousegrove

I'd take a DVD for Me


----------



## Hardcor-nut

Yes I would like one too. Thanks


----------



## Dmack

I would love to have one also.


----------



## wvbowhntr

I will take one as well....


----------



## ATLurker

Please add me to the list.


----------



## jr80

I might be interested in one.


----------



## Bill22

I will take one for sure


----------



## Stinger85

I will take one!


----------



## gene2000

I will take one too.


----------



## wv hoyt man

How much longer?


----------



## C_McK

I will take one


----------



## 3-D 12

Let me know. I'm in.


----------



## nuts&bolts

3-D 12 said:


> Let me know. I'm in.


Will do.


----------



## ORAaronB

I want one as well.


----------



## jawmarq

Ill buy one


----------



## howellhandmade

Me too.


----------



## destinyseeker

Im in


----------



## Bad Juju

Are we there yet ?


----------



## Arrow Star

Me too.

Thx


----------



## daduck

I'm in for sure


----------



## PPope

I'm interested


----------



## CaptKirk

I'm interested also.


----------



## Turk745

I'm very interested.


----------



## bob_white

Count me in Nuts&Bolts. Thanks!


----------



## nuts&bolts

wv hoyt man said:


> How much longer?


I have a STATUS of DVD thread, now.

http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=2175664&p=1069270726#post1069270726


----------



## nuts&bolts

Bad Juju said:


> Are we there yet ?


I have a STATUS of the DVD thread, now.

http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=2175664&p=1069270726#post1069270726


----------



## burdog

Put me on the list as well.


----------



## yogah

I want one please


----------



## montanamuleys

I will take one.


----------



## Rampaage

I'd love one.


----------



## mattheww1377

I would love to have one.


----------



## shooter jon

Me.


----------



## RBud

>This guy wants one<


----------



## drisk1

Ill take one


----------



## apamambax

at least two for me


----------



## nuts&bolts

genghiscarl would like a copy (for reference purposes).


----------



## nuts&bolts

Rampaage said:


> I'd love one.


Thank you for your pre-order
and Welcome to ArcheryTalk!


----------



## nuts&bolts

onlyaspike would like a copy (for reference purposes only).


----------



## nuts&bolts

thugsmasher would like a copy (for reference purposes only).


----------



## goblue20

I'll take one too


----------



## jdsayre

I want one as well


----------



## ringer57022

I will take one


----------



## nuts&bolts

WheelinArcher would like a copy (for reference purposes).


----------



## johnny liggett

I want one.


----------



## nuts&bolts

Jughead32 would like a copy (for reference purposes).


----------



## sprinklerfitter

put me down i want one please.


----------



## jhunter13

I want one


----------



## Onpoint85

I gotta have one


----------



## Pirate Cat

I'll take 1, please.


----------



## skyline1

Count me in for one.


----------



## bandit69

Count me in.


----------



## capt ray

I would take one as well.


----------



## Ray Czajka

I want one also


----------



## bigandbad

Put me down for one please


----------



## SchnagelBagel

I want one! Looking at my first press in late 14 or early 15


----------



## soonershooter

Please add me to the list....


----------



## apamambax

i put down two in an earlier post get me one more please


----------



## nuts&bolts

apamambax said:


> i put down two in an earlier post get me one more please


Gotcha.

You are POST# 3742, and your pre-order has been upgraded to a TOTAL of 3 copies of the DVD,
at the special, PRE-ORDER pricing of $25. Shipping is extra, and will be USPS Priority Mail.
Since everything fits in the same flat rate box, this is the way to go.

Not done yet,
but will be.


----------



## Koutdoortech

I'd like one


----------



## biblethumpncop

I would like to be added to the list pretty, pretty please...


----------



## nuts&bolts

Koutdoortech said:


> I'd like one


Thank you for your pre-order
and Welcome to ArcheryTalk!


----------



## nuts&bolts

Pirate Cat said:


> I'll take 1, please.


Thank you for your pre-order
and Welcome to ArcheryTalk!


----------



## 500goin300

ill take one!


----------



## anifong

I'm gonna jump in on this too. Thanks!


----------



## artfuentes

Count me in....


----------



## Silentdraw13

I'm in


----------



## Nickel dime

One for me


----------



## LongArrows

I want one


----------



## cdsamm

Put me down for one . . . thx


----------



## CBelkslayer

Put me down for one please!


----------



## nuts&bolts

cdsamm said:


> Put me down for one . . . thx


gotcha already as POST# 555.


----------



## PowerLineman83

I'm interested in one, thanks!


----------



## Superfizzo

I would like a copy as well!


----------



## Jesse Schultz

I want one


----------



## Wreckluse

I'll take one.


----------



## genghiscarl

Please add me for 1 copy.


----------



## nuts&bolts

genghiscarl said:


> Please add me for 1 copy.


Gotcha already as POST# 3743.


----------



## Scottie_p74

I would like one. I'm really wanting to get into doing all my own box work and one of,these DVD would make my life easier lol


----------



## Chris NJ

I'm in for a copy!


----------



## Cbeversole

kme too


----------



## -bowfreak-

I will take one.


----------



## twig

I'll take one copy


----------



## SpotnstalkR

Hey alan put me down for 2.. Thanx n aloha


----------



## NYbowhunter43

Ill take one. Thanks.


----------



## perryhunter4

Pencil me in.


----------



## millbs

I will definitely want one!!


----------



## RT0426

I will buy one if available


----------



## nuts&bolts

SpotnstalkR said:


> Hey alan put me down for 2.. Thanx n aloha


gotcha.
Mahalo.


----------



## nuts&bolts

RT0426 said:


> I will buy one if available


Not available yet,
so the special discount price of $25.

I will send you a pm message,
with payment instructions,
only AFTER the DVD is ready to ship.

At that time,
I will get your shipping instructions.

Shipping is extra, and will be USPS Priority mail.


----------



## Kinkajou

I have been out for a while. Are the DVD's ready? I am ready whenever you are!


----------



## nuts&bolts

Kinkajou said:


> I have been out for a while. Are the DVD's ready? I am ready whenever you are!



DVD status thread.

http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=2175664&p=1069270726#post1069270726

Not yet.

Filming for the binary cam, no yoke cables is done.

Now,
need to do the hybrid cam bow,
need to do the twin cam bow,
need to do the single cam bow,
and
need to do audio sync with video
and editing.


----------



## johncraddock445

any idea on a time line? 1 month 3 months 6 months?


----------



## capt ray

nuts&bolts said:


> gotcha already as POST# 555.


I am #3759 but would gladly take #555...;-)


----------



## nuts&bolts

johncraddock445 said:


> any idea on a time line? 1 month 3 months 6 months?


My STATUS of the DVD thread.

http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=2175664&p=1069270726#post1069270726

Binary cam, no yokes filming is done.
Need to do the single cam,
hybrid cam,
twin cam
and do video and audio sync.


----------



## buckslayer45

count me in


----------



## makena

Loved your nuts and bolts of archery book. Gotta get the DVD version now. Please put me down for one copy... I'm gonna need it as I just derailed my bow today. Cam stop issue. Thanks for all you've done.


----------



## Churdbird

Add me too Please!!


----------



## nuts&bolts

Churdbird said:


> Add me too Please!!


Welcome to ArcheryTalk
and thank you for your pre-order.

DVD is not ready yet,
but when the DVD is read,
I will send a pm to each and every person on this thread.


----------



## nuts&bolts

makena said:


> Loved your nuts and bolts of archery book. Gotta get the DVD version now. Please put me down for one copy... I'm gonna need it as I just derailed my bow today. Cam stop issue. Thanks for all you've done.


Welcome to ArcheryTalk
and thank you for your pre-order.

DVD is not ready yet,
but when the DVD is read,
I will send a pm to each and every person on this thread.


----------



## WV-MTNEER

I think I already posted but I want to make sure. I want a dvd. Thanks


----------



## ArizonaZ

You can put me down for one. Thanks!


----------



## Turk745

I posted previously that I was interested, but to be clear, please add me to the list. I will definitely buy. Thank you again for all you do.


----------



## clich

Put me on the list please.


----------



## Bobbyb

I will take one. Thanks.


----------



## squidlies

You can put me on that list too. Thnx for all the knowledge shared.


----------



## nuts&bolts

WV-MTNEER said:


> I think I already posted but I want to make sure. I want a dvd. Thanks


Gotcha as POST # 1472.
So, this means you get the special $25 discounted price.
Shipping will be extra, USPS Priority mail.


----------



## nuts&bolts

Turk745 said:


> I posted previously that I was interested, but to be clear, please add me to the list. I will definitely buy. Thank you again for all you do.


Welcome.
Gotcha as POST # 337.


----------



## nuts&bolts

squidlies said:


> You can put me on that list too. Thnx for all the knowledge shared.


Thank you for your pre-order.
Welcome to ArcheryTalk.


----------



## elite7

I think I am already on the list but just in case I want one. Thanks


----------



## PseVXL54

Add me to the list. I want one if these DVDs.


----------



## blevinsbulldog

Does it cover tuning for a bow Like the Mission Ballistic or the Mathews Chill? *If so, please add me to the pre order list*


----------



## K-Ro

Add me to the list.Thanks


----------



## hoffers

You can add me to the list


----------



## walrus

Add me to the list.


----------



## RedDevilDog 3D

Sign me up!!


----------



## Unclegus

Yes,


----------



## idahobow84

Please put me down for one copy.
Thank you!
Also where can I find the downloadable book version to help me till the video arrives? 
Thank you for sharing so much knowledge with all of us!


----------



## d_money

I'll take one


----------



## wisbooner3932

You can add me to the list, thanks.


----------



## djanderson80

Me too.


----------



## cjac5525

Me too


----------



## bpfohler

I do


----------



## neednew1

This has to be the biggest thread on AT.


----------



## flakea

I'm in!


----------



## joe schmoe

I'm in, too!!


----------



## bearcreek

Oooohhhhh yyeeaahh


----------



## tater1313

I'm in!


----------



## bblue21

Count me in


----------



## NHLefty

Yes Please!


----------



## Scowd

Put me down for one.


----------



## RiverHermit

Need that in my life!


----------



## ashaw

Would love one.


----------



## angus724

I will take one put me on the list. Thanks


----------



## Flbowhntr

When will they be available?


----------



## BobbyS413

I'll take one


----------



## bowtech2

I'll take one


----------



## slammed

My too.


----------



## Buxndiverdux

I'm in!


----------



## normanrd

I'll take one too!


----------



## borderdog

I need one!!


----------



## hoytrulez

I do!


----------



## nuts&bolts

elite7 said:


> I think I am already on the list but just in case I want one. Thanks


Gotcha as an early adopter,
as POST #447.


----------



## nuts&bolts

K-Ro said:


> Add me to the list.Thanks


Thank you for your pre-order
and Welcome to ArcheryTalk.


----------



## nuts&bolts

Unclegus said:


> Yes,


gotcha as POST# 955.


----------



## nuts&bolts

idahobow84 said:


> Please put me down for one copy.
> Thank you!
> Also where can I find the downloadable book version to help me till the video arrives?
> Thank you for sharing so much knowledge with all of us!


First edition is a sticky.
Wrote it in 2010.
150+ pages and LOTSA pictures.

http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=1399457


----------



## nuts&bolts

idahobow84 said:


> Please put me down for one copy.
> Thank you!
> Also where can I find the downloadable book version to help me till the video arrives?
> Thank you for sharing so much knowledge with all of us!


Release the 2nd edition in 2012,
where I added pages to the end of Chapter 5.
177 pages total.

BOTTOM of each page tells you if you are in the 2010
edition, or if the page is the NEW STUFF from 2012,
which is the back end of Chapter 5.

https://www.dropbox.com/s/byyycyrxq... Archery 2012 Updated version (Neuralgia).pdf


----------



## nuts&bolts

Flbowhntr said:


> When will they be available?


I have a thread JUST for this question.


----------



## nuts&bolts

Flbowhntr said:


> When will they be available?


I am a one man show,
so I produce the content,
and I figure the financials and the legal consequences,
formed the LLC
designed and built the lighting arrangements
have to figure a way to hold the props (bows)
have to figure the camera angles,
and now teaching myself codecs, and h.264 and sync for audio to video
and RAW video and RAW audio, and hacking the DSLR
and batch files and how to convert the Canon RAW file into a mlv file into a proxy then into something else so
another program can color correct and then back to the first software program and then to a third program
so that eventually what the DSLR cam video file was recorded in, and eventually be converted into a file format that
is readable for burning to DVD format...and recording in HI-DeF as the source material, and 24p but really 23.796p or something,
and it's not really 1080p, but 720p, but with RAW as opposed to AVHCD, and then batch this, but manually that,
and then Adobe CC monthly rental for this software and that software,
and then add captions for hearing impaired folks....

so,
I'm not an audio engineer,
but I am teaching myself.

I am not a film or video guy, but am teaching myself.


----------



## nuts&bolts

In short, I am working on the DVD.
Just picked up a BowTech OverDrive Binary cam bow,
for tuning purposes for the DVD.

Monday, the new pre-amp sound equipment for the DSLR should arrive.


----------



## cnvf250

nuts&bolts said:


> In short, I am working on the DVD.
> Just picked up a BowTech OverDrive Binary cam bow,
> for tuning purposes for the DVD.
> 
> Monday, the new pre-amp sound equipment for the DSLR should arrive.


Alan,

For those of us with BowTech Binary OverDrive Cams I would like to say thanks. Look forward to the DVD and seeing you in March at the Super Show.


----------



## nuts&bolts

cnvf250 said:


> Alan,
> 
> For those of us with BowTech Binary OverDrive Cams I would like to say thanks. Look forward to the DVD and seeing you in March at the Super Show.


Thank "screws and washers"...real AT username = Adam929.

He loaned his personal bow to me,
for filming purposes,
and saved me a LOT of $$$$$, so I don't need to purchase one
for the DVD.

He helped a LOT during the seminar,
so he became "screws and washers".


----------



## cnvf250

nuts&bolts said:


> Thank "screws and washers"...real AT username = Adam929.
> 
> He loaned his personal bow to me,
> for filming purposes,
> and saved me a LOT of $$$$$, so I don't need to purchase one
> for the DVD.
> 
> He helped a LOT during the seminar,
> so he became "screws and washers".


So thanks to Adam 929 “Screws and Washers” . Appreciate you being without your bow for a while to help Alan help people on AT.


----------



## JDuff

I'm in for one


----------



## Sladecl

I would like a cd.


----------



## zophy

I want one


----------



## hbuscg33

I would like one!


----------



## jrouer

I would like a DVD please


----------



## TwoInch

add me to the list Alan.

meant to jump in quite a while ago.


----------



## DavidArcher

I'm definitely interested in a DVD. Add me to the list please.


----------



## terryg

I would like one as well.


----------



## ohiosean10

Add me to the list as well. Thanks!


----------



## nickhrp

I would like a DVD put me down for one


----------



## docwong

I'm definitely in for 1 DVD. You are an amazing asset to our community!!

Thanks!


----------



## COBowhnter

I will take one as well, thanks


----------



## maxxis312

Add me to list


----------



## Macdoc18

Takes less time to have a baby


----------



## G4s

Count me in!!


----------



## B P

Yes Please


----------



## BigShow

I'm still in for the first edition signed copy.


----------



## Perentie

Definitely in for a copy!


----------



## kdemkey

Me!!!!


----------



## Mr.Moose

nuts&bolts said:


> YOu already did.
> 
> YOu are Post# 1778 in this thread,
> so you are on my pre-order list.
> 
> The DVD is not complete yet.
> 
> So,
> this means,
> you get the pre-order price of $25 USD
> and
> this means...
> 
> when I get the DVD ready to ship,
> then,
> I will send a personal pm message to you
> and the other 78 pre-orders in Canada
> along with the 3007 total pre-orders WORLD - WIDE.
> 
> EVERYONE will get a personal pm message,
> when the DVD is ready to go.


And when will that be? :asleep:


----------



## nuts&bolts

Mr.Moose said:


> And when will that be? :asleep:


When I figure out how to convert DSLR video files
into a format that works with DVDs,
when I am happy with the overall quality of the final edited product.

Not yet.


----------



## jallen70

I'll take one, when there ready.


----------



## mtngoat162

P&y only said:


> Nuts&Bolts will be making the DVD we have all been waiting for at his first ever AT seminar in September. I started this post to make a record of who will want one of his DVD's when it's done. Please don't use this thread for chat. Just a list of names. We will also see to it that AT is taken care of for allowing this on here once there actually IS a DVD. Who wants one? You know Alan will keep the cost down as much as he can.


I would like one as well, please.


----------



## Buddylove

Sign me up for one!


----------



## Hamdog

Sign me up for a copy........


----------



## dgardner34

I want one!


----------



## gje64

I want one when they are ready...


----------



## mibowhunter2094

Sign me up for a copy


----------



## hunt n freek

i'd be interested


----------



## Saws Paw

I'm in for one.


----------



## redman

I like to get copy


----------



## millbs

Put me down for one.


----------



## nuts&bolts

lzeplin would like a copy (for reference purposes).


----------



## Aquawolfe

I would like a copy.


----------



## nuts&bolts

Aquawolfe said:


> I would like a copy.


Welcome to ArcheryTalk,
and thank you for your pre-order.

When the DVD is ready,
I will send a pm message to each and every person on this thread.


----------



## Schmoke

Looking forward to the DVD, count me in on a copy.


----------



## m0r1tz

I'll also love a copy, will you be able to ship to South Africa?


----------



## nuts&bolts

m0r1tz said:


> I'll also love a copy, will you be able to ship to South Africa?


I can ship anywhere.
Shipping is extra cost, of course.
Planning on USPS Priority Mail International.


----------



## carbonkiller

I would like a copy when they are done .


----------



## Jasonuga

I'd like to get a copy


----------



## SwVa_BowHunter

SwVa_BowHunter would like a copy as well.
Thanks for the hard working your putting into this
Check out Nero editing software


----------



## allen1466

Put me down for one too! Thanks!!!


----------



## vitog

I would like one too!


----------



## MNHunter65

Put me on the list too. Thanks and I look forward to it.


----------



## DiSc0Rd

put me on the list


----------



## chuck369

I'll take one


----------



## JayWharton

I will take one.


----------



## howedoin

I'd like one as well. Maybe two!


----------



## ChuckA84

I will take one.


----------



## bowtech2

I will take on


----------



## bigdaddyflhx

I'm in


----------



## rdneckhillbilly

Gotta be getting close eh?


----------



## oldglory

I will take one please. Thanks much


----------



## nuts&bolts

BW321 would like a copy (for reference purposes)


----------



## nuts&bolts

cablerod would like a copy (for reference purposes)


----------



## nuts&bolts

fishpro would like a copy (for reference purposes)


----------



## ewilke

I will take one


----------



## nuts&bolts

dvonpusch would like a copy.


----------



## trheebs

trheebs will take one if still available.


----------



## NHRedleg

NHRedleg would like a copy. Please and Thank you.


----------



## namozine

Namozine would LOVE one please...


----------



## nuts&bolts

warhammer would like a copy.


----------



## Bronan

Ill take one.


----------



## OrangeBlood

is this DVD a myth, like the unicorn?

You have a years worth of orders already. How long does it take to make a video


----------



## Hittingguru

I'll take one- even if a myth, there will be more info in it than I currently know!


----------



## nuts&bolts

OrangeBlood said:


> is this DVD a myth, like the unicorn?
> 
> You have a years worth of orders already. How long does it take to make a video


It's coming.

Teaching myself H.264 codec conversion to ProRes 4.2.2 color space, and then,
downrez to MPEG-2, and AVHCD and Adobe Premiere Pro or Final Cut Pro X
and mts and.....

you get the idea.

I have the audio engineering side down pretty well.
Lav mike, open source audio editing software (FREE....I likey)
but the video NLE software is pricey.


----------



## OrangeBlood

nuts&bolts said:


> It's coming.
> 
> Teaching myself H.264 codec conversion to ProRes 4.2.2 color space, and then,
> downrez to MPEG-2, and AVHCD and Adobe Premiere Pro or Final Cut Pro X
> and mts and.....
> 
> you get the idea.
> 
> I have the audio engineering side down pretty well.
> Lav mike, open source audio editing software (FREE....I likey)
> but the video NLE software is pricey.


I was just hacking on ya, I'm still in when you get it ready.


----------



## twobiscuit

I would like one too.


----------



## mmathews53563

Send one my way


----------



## parm1

count me in


----------



## ibanezJ7

I would love to have a DVD. Great information.


----------



## Obsidian

I'd like one, too!


----------



## CarlV

These DVD's ever going to really be for sale?


----------



## nuts&bolts

CarlV said:


> These DVD's ever going to really be for sale?


Yup.
I guarantee it.


----------



## jeffrichards

I will get in on one!!


----------



## nuts&bolts

Obsidian said:


> I'd like one, too!


Thank you for your pre-order
and Welcome to ArcheryTalk!


----------



## onan629

Will the DVD go over string building?


----------



## Macdoc18

Look at aunsoft conversion software very reasonable and very simple and very good at video invasion I use it all the time


----------



## nuts&bolts

Macdoc18 said:


> Look at aunsoft conversion software very reasonable and very simple and very good at video invasion I use it all the time


Thank you.
Need to convert H.264 and AVCHD.
Also considering Adobe CS6 or CC.


----------



## RTHunter

Is the DVD still available, If yes, then I would like one.

Thanks


----------



## nuts&bolts

RTHunter said:


> Is the DVD still available, If yes, then I would like one.
> 
> Thanks


Welcome to ArcheryTalk.

DVD is still in the works,
so thank you for your pre-order.

Everyone who posts on this thread,
gets the special pre-order discounted price of $25,
shipping costs extra.

I am now considering do the distribution electronically,
and this cuts the shipping costs to ZERO.

Everyone on this thread,
will get a personal pm message...

all 3167 world-wide pre-orders.


----------



## nuts&bolts

onan629 said:


> Will the DVD go over string building?


ONE of my DVDs will.


----------



## redneck_pf

nuts&bolts said:


> ONE of my DVDs will.


As in you will be putting out more than this DVD?


----------



## nuts&bolts

redneck_pf said:


> As in you will be putting out more than this DVD?


I have spent way too much $$$$ getting this project off the ground.
So,
for $25....going to try and teach myself how to distribute/create an "web DVD"
so folks can download and watch on a smart phone,
on a tablet computer (android and iPad)
on a computer.

So,
I will cram as much as I can in 1 hr.

So,
you KNOW I have much more than 1 hr of material.

My 3rd camcorder is coming in late next week.
Everybody wants Blu-Ray quality, but not everybody has the ability to display Blu Ray "discs".

So, invest in a 3rd camcorder that can record at MAX quality ($2k just for the camcorder)
then, another $500 for a pro audio pre-amp for max sound quality,
then, purchase/lease the software than can handle this level of audio and video files
then, invest in enough hard drive space to handle working with the MASSIVE SIZE of the hi-def audio and video files.

I'm learning about codecs,
and MXF files, 
about H.264, and color space, and editing and trans-coding.

So,
the "web DVD" will be one hour, MAX quality.

Any extra material,
will have to fit in a second "web DVD".


----------



## hittbowhunter

Yup


----------



## redneck_pf

nuts&bolts said:


> I have spent way too much $$$$ getting this project off the ground.
> So,
> for $25....going to try and teach myself how to distribute/create an "web DVD"
> so folks can download and watch on a smart phone,
> on a tablet computer (android and iPad)
> on a computer.
> 
> So,
> I will cram as much as I can in 1 hr.
> 
> So,
> you KNOW I have much more than 1 hr of material.
> 
> My 3rd camcorder is coming in late next week.
> Everybody wants Blu-Ray quality, but not everybody has the ability to display Blu Ray "discs".
> 
> So, invest in a 3rd camcorder that can record at MAX quality ($2k just for the camcorder)
> then, another $500 for a pro audio pre-amp for max sound quality,
> then, purchase/lease the software than can handle this level of audio and video files
> then, invest in enough hard drive space to handle working with the MASSIVE SIZE of the hi-def audio and video files.
> 
> I'm learning about codecs,
> and MXF files,
> about H.264, and color space, and editing and trans-coding.
> 
> So,
> the "web DVD" will be one hour, MAX quality.
> 
> Any extra material,
> will have to fit in a second "web DVD".




I was wondering if there was another list I needed to be on too. Lol

I'll more than likely be in for a copy of however many you put out. The web DVD is a good idea in my opinion. Almost everybody carries a smart phone that would enable them to watch it. 

I can only imagine the time and money it's taking to develop this.


----------



## nuts&bolts

redneck_pf said:


> I was wondering if there was another list I needed to be on too. Lol
> 
> I'll more than likely be in for a copy of however many you put out. The web DVD is a good idea in my opinion. Almost everybody carries a smart phone that would enable them to watch it.
> 
> I can only imagine the time and money it's taking to develop this.


I'm up to about $20k.
Legal fees,
$2k for insurance for the seminar side.
$1700 a year to the State of CA on day 1, for the LLC.
New Mac computer, the top of the line one.
$2k for a used DSLR, with video capability
Leased Adobe software to do the video and audio editing.
Another $2k for a hi def, semi pro camcorder (AVCHD format) with XLR audio 
Studio lighting
LOTS of hours teaching myself audio recording and editing
MORE hours teaching myself video editing
Hundreds of hours developing and refining the content...TESTED on many students, and VERIFIED on many students..the recipes just plain WORK.

Just learned that the format to be backwards compatible for Android smart phones is one level of "quality".
Just learned that the format for the iPhone 4 and newer, is another level of "quality"...for video purposes (web DVD).

I'll figure it out.

Definitely not "plug and Play".


----------



## nuts&bolts

redneck_pf said:


> I was wondering if there was another list I needed to be on too. Lol
> 
> I'll more than likely be in for a copy of however many you put out. The web DVD is a good idea in my opinion. Almost everybody carries a smart phone that would enable them to watch it.
> 
> I can only imagine the time and money it's taking to develop this.


AFTER I get the DVD done,
then,
more LEARNING about website development,
and e-commerce
so I can upgrade my website,
"properly".

I will send a personal pm message
to each and every person,
that posted on this thread.

$25 for the "web DVD"....special pricing, pre-order pricing.

The shipping costs for the international folks was/is kinda crazy.

So,
I spend the $$$$ to teach myself how to make a "web DVD",
from a consumer cam corder (cam corder #1)
from a DSLR camera with video capability (cam corder #2)
from a semi-pro AVCHD cam corder with XLR audio in put (pricey cam corder #3, which arrives late next week).

The cam corder #3 should speed up the workflow tremendously,
and with three cam corders,
I have the option to do multi cam angles, picture in picture, etc.

I've watched lots of videos, and will try to avoid the 
"hand covering up what the presenter is trying to teach you"...in the youtube video.

Cuz I am a solo operator,
also had to invest in remote control wireless equipment, for the DSLR...
where I can control focus, and remote view the image from the DSLR video cam 
to check/confirm DSLR viewing angles
to check/confirm the focal point (what is in focus and what is not in focus).


----------



## nuts&bolts

redneck_pf said:


> I was wondering if there was another list I needed to be on too. Lol
> 
> I'll more than likely be in for a copy of however many you put out. The web DVD is a good idea in my opinion. Almost everybody carries a smart phone that would enable them to watch it.
> 
> I can only imagine the time and money it's taking to develop this.


Could I just hire a video and audio production company?

Yup.

Then,
the "web DVD" would not be $25.


----------



## redneck_pf

nuts&bolts said:


> AFTER I get the DVD done,
> then,
> more LEARNING about website development,
> and e-commerce
> so I can upgrade my website,
> "properly".
> 
> I will send a personal pm message
> to each and every person,
> that posted on this thread.
> 
> $25 for the "web DVD"....special pricing, pre-order pricing.
> 
> The shipping costs for the international folks was/is kinda crazy.
> 
> So,
> I spend the $$$$ to teach myself how to make a "web DVD",
> from a consumer cam corder (cam corder #1)
> from a DSLR camera with video capability (cam corder #2)
> from a semi-pro AVCHD cam corder with XLR audio in put (pricey cam corder #3, which arrives late next week).
> 
> The cam corder #3 should speed up the workflow tremendously,
> and with three cam corders,
> I have the option to do multi cam angles, picture in picture, etc.
> 
> I've watched lots of videos, and will try to avoid the
> "hand covering up what the presenter is trying to teach you"...in the youtube video.
> 
> Cuz I am a solo operator,
> also had to invest in remote control wireless equipment, for the DSLR...
> where I can control focus, and remote view the image from the DSLR video cam
> to check/confirm DSLR viewing angles
> to check/confirm the focal point (what is in focus and what is not in focus).




Definitely not a plug n play setup/operation! I think I'll just stick to attempting to shoot a bow. I'd have to check into a rehab center dealing with all that. Lol 

Can't wait to see how it turns out!


----------



## nuts&bolts

redneck_pf said:


> Definitely not a plug n play setup/operation! I think I'll just stick to attempting to shoot a bow. I'd have to check into a rehab center dealing with all that. Lol
> 
> Can't wait to see how it turns out!


I'm doing all of this,
at the same time,
doing my ONLINE coaching business
and
at the same time,
launching my SEMINAR business.

On the road,
in a hotel,
answering emails from my online students,
and
marketing the next seminar...

to build cash to support the DVD project.

Online coaching business is doing well.
Seminar business is taking off.

Soon as I have camcorder #3,
then
I will make more progress on the DVD.

I settled on the software package,
and went all out, with leasing the top Adobe video editing software.

If the Adobe software lives up to it's reputation,
should not be TOO hard to learn how to make it work.

Then,
when I have the first draft done,
going to "test drive" different distribution channels:
vendors who store the files and handle the e-commerce side, collecting payment and automatic electronic delivery systems.


----------



## nuts&bolts

Sometimes,
I think back to the "old days"...

flying at the drop of a hat,
to fix a "leak" at a power plant,
or
designing a mega system for NASA or for LAX airport.

I like what I'm doing now.


----------



## Inukshuk

I have been away from AT for a while and just came across this thread. I too would like to be put on the order list please.


----------



## LCA

I want one


----------



## Archerycrazy

Add me to your list.


----------



## Skagitgoose1

I'd like to be on the list if it is still in the making.


----------



## theflube

I would like one.


----------



## tribend

I would like one please.

Thanks


----------



## SteadyPin

Do you have an estimated date of release


----------



## ILOVE3D

So Alan, just wondering what the count is up to now?


----------



## Gnhuntn11

Me as well!!!


----------



## nuts&bolts

SteadyPin said:


> Do you have an estimated date of release


Soon.
Maybe.
Camcorder #3 arrives later this week.
Had to upgrade memory on the Mac to work with the new editing software.

So,
if the new editing software and the new pro camcorder and the new memory all get along together,
this could go quickly....maybe.


----------



## SteadyPin

I hope its soon lol...I guess perfection cant be rushed


----------



## nuts&bolts

ILOVE3D said:


> So Alan, just wondering what the count is up to now?


3177 pre-orders world-wide.


----------



## Chriscrct

Make it 3178. Im in.


----------



## bowtech2

When do think the DVDs will be avalible?


----------



## woodie

im in

Woodie


----------



## OrangeBlood

just an FYI, you did this pre-sale all wrong. You should direct folks to your home page, where you have an opt-in and build an email list. Then when you release the DVD, 1 email and boom, all 3000+ customers flock to your page to buy the DVD. Beauty of this is, any future updates to the DVD or future releases you already have an email list built to notify customers of updates. Internet Marketing 101


----------



## nuts&bolts

bowtech2 said:


> When do think the DVDs will be avalible?


Soon.
Maybe.
Camcorder #3 arrives later this week.
Had to upgrade memory on the Mac to work with the new editing software.

So,
if the new editing software and the new pro camcorder and the new memory all get along together,
this could go quickly....maybe.


----------



## nuts&bolts

OrangeBlood said:


> just an FYI, you did this pre-sale all wrong. You should direct folks to your home page, where you have an opt-in and build an email list. Then when you release the DVD, 1 email and boom, all 3000+ customers flock to your page to buy the DVD. Beauty of this is, any future updates to the DVD or future releases you already have an email list built to notify customers of updates. Internet Marketing 101


Grass roots.
This DVD has been inspired by the good folks of AT.
No robo mailers.
No mass email.
I will send out a pm message to each and every person who has posted on this thread.
If needed, we can engage in a conversation, to discuss any questions...before, during or after they choose to purchase the DVD.

Engagement.

I can get feedback. Focus group.
Feedback on the initial product.
Stake holders.
Direction for the next product run.

A personal touch.


----------



## COBowhnter

me


----------



## nuts&bolts

COBowhnter said:


> me


gotcha already as Post# 3871.


----------



## jriggs2matxt

Please add me to the list Alan! Cant wait for it!!!!


----------



## max60

I'm in:thumbs_up
Do you know how many italians requested it?


----------



## skullerud

Any news on when we can expect "the holy grail" in the mailbox?


----------



## nuts&bolts

max60 said:


> I'm in:thumbs_up
> Do you know how many italians requested it?


Hello max60. You are the second pre-order from Italy.
grazie.


----------



## nuts&bolts

skullerud said:


> Any news on when we can expect "the holy grail" in the mailbox?


Soon.
Maybe.
Camcorder #3 arrives later this week...as in tomorrow (Feb 20 2014).
Had to upgrade memory on the Mac to work with the new editing software...(memory comes later this week).

So,
if the new editing software and the new pro camcorder and the new memory all get along together,
this could go quickly....maybe.


----------



## dlcarr

Please add me to your list! Thanks!


----------



## amorin

I am interested in getting one down under


----------



## clarkdeer

I will take one.


----------



## TheGreatMrPoo

Very interested.


----------



## MJVAN

Please put me on the list . Very interested !


----------



## neXt559

please put me on your list for the dvd.


----------



## bbdiniowa

Sign me up


----------



## bctklk27

I would love one


----------



## The Bowslinger

I would want one too.


----------



## nuts&bolts

neXt559 said:


> please put me on your list for the dvd.


Thank you for your pre-order
and Welcome to ArcheryTalk!!


----------



## nuts&bolts

The Bowslinger said:


> I would want one too.


Thank you for your pre-order
and Welcome to ArcheryTalk!!


----------



## mo_down7

I'm pretty sure I'm already on the list but want to make sure... I will definitely take one! 

One question though... What kind of bow are you going to spoil yourself with when you sell all these dvd's? Lol


----------



## rcam1977

Add me to the list


----------



## nuts&bolts

mo_down7 said:


> I'm pretty sure I'm already on the list but want to make sure... I will definitely take one!
> 
> One question though... What kind of bow are you going to spoil yourself with when you sell all these dvd's? Lol


gotcha already as POST# 728.

I'm actually going to sell 3 of the 4 bows, that I bought for "prop" purposes.

I have a BowTech OverDrive Binary cam on loan, so I have all cam systems represented.

Going to hang onto the DST 40.


----------



## jb61

I am a newbie here, but put me down for one of the dvd's. Sounds like your very close to production. I assume you can pay with PayPAL?


----------



## nuts&bolts

jb61 said:


> I am a newbie here, but put me down for one of the dvd's. Sounds like your very close to production. I assume you can pay with PayPAL?


Yup,
my preferred method of payment.

No money, until the DVD is ready to go.

Camcorders #1 and #2 are running.
Camcorder #3 should arrive today,
and with 100GB of onboard storage, should make things flow much quicker.


----------



## Badtxmofo

I want one.


----------



## -bohunt

Put me down for one


----------



## rob-c

put my name down,thanks


----------



## travelbug

Is it possible to have a torrent/downloadable version for international users like me? Payment thru PayPal.


----------



## tradtusker

Please add me to the list.


----------



## nuts&bolts

travelbug said:


> Is it possible to have a torrent/downloadable version for international users like me? Payment thru PayPal.


I am leaning towards a "web DVD".


----------



## nuts&bolts

Just did a mini-seminar locally, for one student.

This is my "portable" tuning station.







With this setup,
I can do minor maintenance,
I can do a full bow teardown, cam swap,
I can build a string or cables.


----------



## ben123

put me down for a dvd.


----------



## tman704

nuts&bolts said:


> Just did a mini-seminar locally, for one student.
> 
> This is my "portable" tuning station.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> With this setup,
> I can do minor maintenance,
> I can do a full bow teardown, cam swap,
> I can build a string or cables.



OK, I'll bite. I see a string making jig, a draw board, serving tools, how are you pressing the bow?


----------



## Adam929

Synunm press


----------



## nuts&bolts

tman704 said:


> OK, I'll bite. I see a string making jig, a draw board, serving tools, how are you pressing the bow?


Pic #1....loook FAR RIGHT...fingertip press,
as well.


----------



## nuts&bolts

tman704 said:


> OK, I'll bite. I see a string making jig, a draw board, serving tools, how are you pressing the bow?


The aluminum angle,
is my e-clip removal tool.









Of course,
hold down the e-clip with your fingertip.


----------



## james1551

Put me down for one thanks for all of your time you spend helping others


----------



## Brock Lube

Hi Alan,
I see you are going to be at the Bowhunting Supershow in Columbus Ohio March 21st. Any chance that your dvd will be ready by then? If so, can I pick it up then rather than having you mail it? Thanks


----------



## nuts&bolts

Brock Lube said:


> Hi Alan,
> I see you are going to be at the Bowhunting Supershow in Columbus Ohio March 21st. Any chance that your dvd will be ready by then? If so, can I pick it up then rather than having you mail it? Thanks


I am leaning towards a "web DVD",
so no shipping, just download it to your computer,
your smart phone, your tablet computer.


----------



## tikiboy

I would like to have a copy of the DVD once it is ready


----------



## beanp44

Put me down for one when they are done please


----------



## AngryArcher86

I do


----------



## nuts&bolts

tikiboy said:


> I would like to have a copy of the DVD once it is ready


Thank you for your pre-order
and Welcome to ArcheryTalk!


----------



## Keneur2babi

I would like one. Thank you


----------



## jeffrichards

Yes I would like to get one also!!


----------



## dlh30m

I would


----------



## nuts&bolts

jeffrichards said:


> Yes I would like to get one also!!


gotcha already as POST # 3934.


----------



## Bees

Put me down for one, thanks..


----------



## BowHunt304

I would like in on the pre-order! Thanks!


----------



## sbamper

Add me to the list


----------



## buckslayer3

I will take a DVD as well.


----------



## bigHUN

Alan, the DVD is good excuse to collect some new toys around, I mean not these from pictures but Adobe...camcorder...surround sound...let me see how this can work with my "BOSS" :wink:
if I die she will sell all my stuff for half I sad got them on discount..........:zip:


----------



## jeffrichards

nuts&bolts said:


> gotcha already as POST # 3934.


10-4 sorry about that!!!


----------



## op27

mark me as well, web dvd would probably save you some $$


----------



## FrArchery

I'll take one!


----------



## gwelch

I would like to join the crowd!


----------



## raguilar

I would like one as well.


----------



## deerwbow

I would like one as well. Thanks for all your help.


----------



## olinLA

Could I get one?? thanks


----------



## dparker28

I will take one!


----------



## alkarts2006

I would like one.


----------



## SmokeyBeans

i would love to have one.


----------



## hopper

thanks i would like one


----------



## ohiobullseye

I posted way back that I would like to receive one. Does anyone know when the video will be released?


----------



## nuts&bolts

ohiobullseye said:


> I posted way back that I would like to receive one. Does anyone know when the video will be released?


I will let you ALL know,
when I am done.

So,
nope,
not yet.

Just finished static photos for the binary cam, no yoke bow.

Now,
gotta shoot footage for the single cam,
binary cam with yoke cables,
twin cam,
and hybrid cam.


----------



## Shabbona

Yes, I want one.


----------



## Jonathan Spool

I would like one as well


----------



## Snowbeast

I'm keen if you will ship to south Africa


----------



## francom13

I have interest


----------



## Northernbuddy

Yes I would like a copy also


----------



## miko0618

nuts&bolts said:


> I will let you ALL know,
> when I am done.
> 
> So,
> nope,
> not yet.
> 
> Just finished static photos for the binary cam, no yoke bow.
> 
> Now,
> gotta shoot footage for the single cam,
> binary cam with yoke cables,
> twin cam,
> and hybrid cam.




sooooo.... basically all types of bows? do you have a dvd released at this moment?


----------



## nuts&bolts

miko0618 said:


> sooooo.... basically all types of bows? do you have a dvd released at this moment?


Finished static shooting for the binary cam, no yoke bow.

Now,
gotta shoot footage for the single cam,
binary cam with yoke cables,
twin cam,
and hybrid cam.


----------



## 207bowhunter

I would like to sign up


----------



## tjd60449

Im in...


----------



## nuts&bolts

Charging the wireless remote control for the DSLR video cam,
and figuring out how that works, so I can use a remote monitor,
to confirm video cam angles, and framing.

Then,
figure out how to encode H.264 files for editing.

Then,
for the pro camcorder, figure out how to get AVHCD to something that the computer can edit.

Just spent more $$$$ maxing out the memory on the video editing computer.

Then,
figure out 2 camera setups, and picture in picture.

Trust me,
when the DVD is ready to go,
EVERYBODY will know.

I need to figure if I am going to purchase a jib / boom arm
or build a DIY version for overhead camera angles (birds eye view).

I'm working on it.


----------



## miko0618

How do you pay for one of these? anyone?


----------



## Newdiggings

I do!


----------



## miko0618

I would like to buy 1. How do i do it?


----------



## sbelcher

Is it almost done?


----------



## miko0618

can you pay now?


----------



## jhillesheim11

I would!


----------



## miko0618

Yes but can you?


----------



## ronoconn

Add my name to the list please.


----------



## Fisher_dude

nuts&bolts said:


> Charging the wireless remote control for the DSLR video cam,
> and figuring out how that works, so I can use a remote monitor,
> to confirm video cam angles, and framing.
> 
> Then,
> figure out how to encode H.264 files for editing.
> 
> Then,
> for the pro camcorder, figure out how to get AVHCD to something that the computer can edit.
> 
> Just spent more $$$$ maxing out the memory on the video editing computer.
> 
> Then,
> figure out 2 camera setups, and picture in picture.
> 
> Trust me,
> when the DVD is ready to go,
> EVERYBODY will know.
> 
> *I need to figure if I am going to purchase a jib / boom arm
> or build a DIY version for overhead camera angles (birds eye view).*
> 
> I'm working on it.


I dont know about you, but when the guy is talking about building a jib for overhead shots, something tells me that he wont be done tomorrow. Give him some time and quit pestering him about the completion date. Like he said, when its done, everyone will know. 

Oh yea, put me down for one as well.


----------



## Xforce41

I will also take a copy


----------



## Pushbutton2

I'm wanting one


----------



## Zink

id buy one.


----------



## Monster Man80

I'll take one!!


----------



## muley280

I will also take one.


----------



## Framer

looks like you have a best seller here...add me to list


----------



## 3dquebec

I will also take one.


----------



## cordini

I'm in for one.....I'm didn't read thru the lengthy thread to find out how we will be notified when it's ready.


----------



## nuts&bolts

cordini said:


> I'm in for one.....I'm didn't read thru the lengthy thread to find out how we will be notified when it's ready.


Hello cordini:

I have a list,
and everyone on my list
will get a pm message
when the DVD is ready.

Thank you.


----------



## joe_it

Put me down for 1 as well.


----------



## nuts&bolts

joe_it said:


> Put me down for 1 as well.


Thank you joe_it.
I have you on my list.
When I finish my "homework" I will send you a personal message,

with instructions how to get the DVD.


----------



## richl35

It has been awhile so I want to throw my name back in here. Still waiting for that DVD N&B... As patiently as I can anyway. hahaha


----------



## nuts&bolts

richl35 said:


> It has been awhile so I want to throw my name back in here. Still waiting for that DVD N&B... As patiently as I can anyway. hahaha


I've gotcha on my list.
I will send you a pm message,
and everyone else on the list,
when the DVD is ready to fly.


----------



## Runningbuck

Pencil me in for a copy


----------



## Sconik

Put me down for one please.


----------



## terryt

Please add me to the list to purchase a dvd.


----------



## nuts&bolts

lone wolf would like a copy (for reference purposes)


----------



## Polls822

Please put me down for one as well!


----------



## legacy_hunter02

Put me down for one as well


----------



## nuts&bolts

Boone would like a copy (for reference purposes).


----------



## J Demuth

I'll take a copy as well


----------



## .BuckHunt.

Add me


----------



## strizzi

I'll take one


----------



## Boone

I want one for sure !!


----------



## Nay_Nay

Add me to the list please


----------



## Gowings10

Sign me up please!


----------



## JASpring

I'd like one please!


----------



## toddskill

I'll take one


----------



## KSArcher06

I'll take one


----------



## bjaegers

Plus 1.


----------



## nuts&bolts

Brad&SUE would like a copy.


----------



## mathewsdxtzack

I want one! Please!


----------



## Beewoody

Please add me to the list!


----------



## DJ Trout

I would like one, please!


----------



## Ken_R

I'd like to have one also.


----------



## nuts&bolts

So, this means you get the $25 pre-order price.
I am heading to the Bowhunting Super Show
in Columbus, OH, to hand out 1000 business card, coupons.

This will allow folks who are not on ArcheryTalk,
to also get the $25 Pre-Order DVD price.

I have been teaching on AT for a lotta years,
and started the seminar business and online coaching business about 1 year ago.

So,
I have fine tuned my recipes to be easy to understand,
and they work for folks, at all levels,
from brand new shooters to very very advanced level shooters (at least, the ones who are willing to try).

So,
my lesson plan is locked in.

The DVD will have my online coaching lessons/recipes,
the DVD will have my seminar lessons/recipes...

and the DVD will have some NEW stuff,
that nobody has ever seen before.

hehehehehehehe.

Alan


----------



## Big Rack Buck

Please put me down for one! Lord knows you have helped out so many of us...

Thanks
Jason...


----------



## nuts&bolts

Big Rack Buck said:


> Please put me down for one! Lord knows you have helped out so many of us...
> 
> Thanks
> Jason...


Welcome.
Thank you, Jason.

I will send you a pm message,
when I get my homework done.


----------



## BlackRiverHA

I don't remember is I signed up or not, so put me down please.


----------



## nuts&bolts

BlackRiverHA said:


> I don't remember is I signed up or not, so put me down please.


Gotcha on my list now.

Thank you.


----------



## slayasher

I need this... Put me on the list please.


----------



## racknspur

Me too!


----------



## svernatter

Please add me to the list. Thanks Sam Vernatter


----------



## 4 Fletch

Please add me to your list. Thank you


----------



## justinb1981

I'd like one


----------



## jstwnnafly

I'll take one


----------



## mt3dhunter

Please add me to list. Thank you


----------



## enkriss

Add me to the list also please!


----------



## zekezoe

Yeah .me.like


----------



## mdbowhunter66

Please put me down for one ! Thanks


----------



## sbarbe02

Interested!


----------



## Isshinmark

I'm in for one please.


----------



## tminer

Interested!


----------



## tomd27858

I am interested in one.

thanks.


----------



## Neuralgia

I'm in, please.


----------



## sull625

Ah yup


----------



## Rex D

Hey Allen,

Did you decide against going with the digital route and selling downloads?


----------



## nuts&bolts

Rex D said:


> Hey Allen,
> 
> Did you decide against going with the digital route and selling downloads?


Other way.

Going the digital route
and this way folks can download to smart phones,
can download to tablets (iPad...Android Tablets)
can download to desktop computers.

This way,
saves shipping costs, which was going to put the hurt real bad,
on international folks.


----------



## nuts&bolts

Rex D said:


> Hey Allen,
> 
> Did you decide against going with the digital route and selling downloads?


Handful of folks prefer hard copy DVD,
so I will take care of those handful of folks.

I leased the Adobe Creative Suite,
and since Adobe has discontinued the DVD burning software (I can still download it)
it was a BIG hint to go towards a WEB DVD, which is digital, and downloadable
to all platforms.


----------



## Tiny_MN

If possible, I would prefer hard copies for my order.

Thanks


----------



## onan629

Yes me too


----------



## Rex D

Good.. so you took my advice on digital distribution then. Did you check with any of the sites I recommended you? Like I said, I think one of them had a free 30 day trial with unlimited downloads which would pretty much get everyone taken care of as long as they didn't sit on their hands for a month and you'd have a LOT more profit as there would be $0 in distritbution and very little in production costs.

If you want an easy video interface you can use windows movie maker for free that's already on your computer (or is a free download from microsoft). You could make your video. edit it. add captions and even music if you want and then when you were done with that part burn as many copies as you want from your computer's burner. Just save the video format as an mpeg4 or even wmv and then as orders come in burn them to a blank dvd you buy from walmart. I think you can get 40 blank dvd's now for around $10. Cheaper if you buy in bigger bulk.

The rest would just do digital media. Which is the way I would go. Just download it, throw it on a thumbdrive and watch it on my tv. Less than a 10 minute process from start to finish.. or I could just burn the dvd myself if I wanted to go that route.






nuts&bolts said:


> Handful of folks prefer hard copy DVD,
> so I will take care of those handful of folks.
> 
> I leased the Adobe Creative Suite,
> and since Adobe has discontinued the DVD burning software (I can still download it)
> it was a BIG hint to go towards a WEB DVD, which is digital, and downloadable
> to all platforms.


----------



## er2

I will take one


----------



## 05_sprcrw

I would also prefer dvd if possible.


----------



## gene2000

Im interseted in one too.


----------



## mt_elkhunter

Whens this DVD going to be available?


----------



## nuts&bolts

mt_elkhunter said:


> Whens this DVD going to be available?


Soon. Off to Columbus Ohio for Bow Hunting Super Show.
Next weekend...Shingle Springs CA #3 seminar.
Then mid -April...my Lancaster Archery Seminar.

Soo in between seminars...working on DVD.


----------



## Flattop

I would like the dvd also please


----------



## jacurley45

Nuts, 

I'm interested in your DVD however I'm profound deaf so I'm wondering if it has subtitle or caption option? If not, it's a bummer cuz I'm very interested in your materials & will probably just read them all instead.


----------



## nuts&bolts

jacurley45 said:


> Nuts,
> 
> I'm interested in your DVD however I'm profound deaf so I'm wondering if it has subtitle or caption option? If not, it's a bummer cuz I'm very interested in your materials & will probably just read them all instead.


I plan to do subtitles. ..cuz several folks have requested captions
and some of my international customers have requested captions.


----------



## jacurley45

Awesome!  

Count me in for the DVD!


----------



## clo650

I'm interested


----------



## kramster

I am interested.


----------



## nuts&bolts

kwerner2300 would like a copy.


----------



## bzb_1

I'm in for a DVD.


----------



## minnie3

if you're still taking names, of those interested in your DVD, then yes i would like one please.


----------



## nuts&bolts

minnie3 said:


> if you're still taking names, of those interested in your DVD, then yes i would like one please.


Of course. Thanks.


----------



## scubaseven

Any idea on what month to expect the DVD?


----------



## nuts&bolts

scubaseven said:


> Any idea on what month to expect the DVD?


When I know...I will let you know. Computer died the day I left for the Bow Hunting Super Show. Less than
one year old top of the line Mac


----------



## BUSHfire

I dont want to be the whinny type but I am really hoping for a hard copy. I am not sure if I am reading everything right but it sounds like you want to just go with a online version. I can understand the savings and how much easier it will be for you, but we are not all tech savvy (ME). I dont want to watch this on my little phone/laptop after I "try" to download/save it, and then when my computer dies like yours just did, then what? 

Basically I am just looking for ideas, maybe one of the computer whizzes on here could burn me a hard copy, or guide me threw it. I was told my last 2 computers have a burner but I have never tried to burn anything. I dont know where to start...

Regardless we dont need anymore set back and in the end, the sooner this masterpiece is complete, the better!


----------



## bshuntersbd

Please sign me up for a copy.


----------



## nuts&bolts

BUSHfire said:


> I dont want to be the whinny type but I am really hoping for a hard copy. I am not sure if I am reading everything right but it sounds like you want to just go with a online version. I can understand the savings and how much easier it will be for you, but we are not all tech savvy (ME). I dont want to watch this on my little phone/laptop after I "try" to download/save it, and then when my computer dies like yours just did, then what?
> 
> Basically I am just looking for ideas, maybe one of the computer whizzes on here could burn me a hard copy, or guide me threw it. I was told my last 2 computers have a burner but I have never tried to burn anything. I dont know where to start...
> 
> Regardless we dont need anymore set back and in the end, the sooner this masterpiece is complete, the better!


I will do a limited run of hard copies.


----------



## scubaseven

nuts&bolts said:


> I will do a limited run of hard copies.


I have not heard, so what is the alternative?

Are you doing a digital copy that we would download from your website?


----------



## BUSHfire

nuts&bolts said:


> I will do a limited run of hard copies.


:teeth::teeth::cheers:


----------



## harleynut

I would prefer a hard copy as well


----------



## Kenro287

I would like one,a hard copy would be better for me.


----------



## 808tech!!

This guy back at home wants one!! With all aloha from the 808 state?


----------



## blevinsbulldog

Do you have me down for one?


----------



## bowtech2

I will love a hard copy beside the DVD


----------



## Jeffrobpse

I'm interested, because I'm an idiot!


----------



## nuts&bolts

blevinsbulldog said:


> Do you have me down for one?


Everyone who posts on this thread is added to my list.


----------



## nuts&bolts

808tech!! said:


> This guy back at home wants one!! With all aloha from the 808 state?


Mahalo.


----------



## nuts&bolts

scubaseven said:


> I have not heard, so what is the alternative?
> 
> Are you doing a digital copy that we would download from your website?


A WEB DVD would be downloadable on your choice of platforms. 
Cell phone
tablet computer
desktop computer.

Going to select a e-commerce website who will take care of file
storage and collecting payment and delivery of the WEB DVD
all electronically.

Like downloading a movie.

This is the best choice for international folks...
cuz this way....no delivery charges.


----------



## nuts&bolts

scubaseven said:


> I have not heard, so what is the alternative?
> 
> Are you doing a digital copy that we would download from your website?


A WEB DVD would be downloadable on your choice of platforms. 
Cell phone
tablet computer
desktop computer.

Going to select a e-commerce website who will take care of file
storage and collecting payment and delivery of the WEB DVD
all electronically.

Like downloading a movie.

This is the best choice for international folks...
cuz this way....no delivery charges.


----------



## forcerecon28540

US Marine needs one as soon as they are ready. Thanks

Ssgt James Hayes
USMC


----------



## nuts&bolts

forcerecon28540 said:


> US Marine needs one as soon as they are ready. Thanks
> 
> Ssgt James Hayes
> USMC


Thank you Sgt Hayes.
I will let you know once my homework is complete.


----------



## ArcherMaxwell

I want one


----------



## ArcherMaxwell

Still an amateur, it would help a lot


----------



## nuts&bolts

nuts&bolts said:


> Thank you Sgt Hayes.
> I will let you know once my homework is complete.


Thank you Ssgt. Durn spell check.


----------



## windtech007

I would really appreciate a hard copy. 
Thanks
Phil


----------



## scubaseven

nuts&bolts said:


> A WEB DVD would be downloadable on your choice of platforms.
> Cell phone
> tablet computer
> desktop computer.
> 
> Going to select a e-commerce website who will take care of file
> storage and collecting payment and delivery of the WEB DVD
> all electronically.
> 
> Like downloading a movie.
> 
> This is the best choice for international folks...
> cuz this way....no delivery charges.


Great idea.

Thanks.


----------



## davepfb

I'm in for one, was a pleasure talking to you at the super show. ( the kid with the snow elite that knew nothing)


----------



## nuts&bolts

davepfb said:


> I'm in for one, was a pleasure talking to you at the super show. ( the kid with the snow elite that knew nothing)


GREAT looking bow. Really nice pattern.

Welcome.

Alan


----------



## bcowette

I'd like a video. I've come to the realization that I need to be able to work on my own equipment. Will this video also cover the equipment needed to dial in a bow?


----------



## nuts&bolts

bcowette said:


> I'd like a video. I've come to the realization that I need to be able to work on my own equipment. Will this video also cover the equipment needed to dial in a bow?


Yup
soup to nuts.

I will demonstrate all the things I do,
from the time you take a bow out of the box,
to installing your arrow rest,
to installing your sight,

and then,
how to get your arrow rest to a GOOD starting sideways position,
how to get your arrow rest to a GOOD starting vertical position..

how to get your sight pins to a good STARTING sideway position...

then,
how to fine tune the arrow rest SIDEWAYS position,
hot to fine tune the arrow rest VERTICAL position,
how to fine tune the sight SIDEWAYS position.

I will go over what happens,
when you have the d-loop HIGHER and HIGHER up the bowstring...

when you move the d-loop LOWER and LOWER down the bowstring.

I will teach you HOW to fish.

When you understand HOW to fish,
then,
you will be able to get BETTER results,
which is what EVERY ONE wants.


----------



## PLINKING.40

OH Hell Ya'


----------



## ArcheryPod

I would certainly like a copy:wink:


----------



## blevinsbulldog

thank you just wanted to make sure


----------



## NeshotaValley

Alan sounds like the DVD will definitely cover getting correct set up. Will it then go into the complexities of tuning and twisting. Ive had my own press for a couple years now but still lack enough knowledge to be completely confident on which way to always proceed with the draw board and press? I know I replied a long time ago, like a year ago maybe, to the who wants one thread, so I will be contacted by some one when it is ready? Thanks.


----------



## nuts&bolts

NeshotaValley said:


> Alan sounds like the DVD will definitely cover getting correct set up. Will it then go into the complexities of tuning and twisting. Ive had my own press for a couple years now but still lack enough knowledge to be completely confident on which way to always proceed with the draw board and press? I know I replied a long time ago, like a year ago maybe, to the who wants one thread, so I will be contacted by some one when it is ready? Thanks.


Everyone that posts on this thread is on my list.
The DVD will cover ALL my recipes.
Since this is a DVD...I can cover what happens when you do this
I can cover what happens when you do that.

I teach you HOW to fish.

When you understand how a system works. ...
then you can increase your accuracy to hit your
TRUE ACCURACY potential.


----------



## irnwrkr3

I'd like a copy as well. It was nice speaking to you at the bowhunters show. Looking forward to learning from your DVD.


----------



## nuts&bolts

irnwrkr3 said:


> I'd like a copy as well. It was nice speaking to you at the bowhunters show. Looking forward to learning from your DVD.


Was lotsa fun to meet AT folks at the Bowhunting Super Show.


----------



## paulg45

I want one


----------



## Chris D.

How do I get one of these???


----------



## BrokenLimbs

How about an update on when this disk is going to become available?


----------



## nuts&bolts

BrokenLimbs said:


> How about an update on when this disk is going to become available?


Top of the line Mac computer is dead. Just took it in for warranty repair yesterday.
When the computer comes back, filming resumes.


----------



## calcnerd

I'm interested in one.


----------



## Nocked Out

Sign me up for one.


----------



## Mkv

I would like to get one


----------



## DeathF.above

I want one please


----------



## K2man

Me too! I need help now - my Hoyt Charger is not shooting right. I want to learn everything about this bow, and my next one too. Great idea.


----------



## dave cole

I think I "signed" up fairly early on for one - or at least expressed interest in the DVD. Just in case I didn't do my part correctly, or screwed up somehow, I'd like to make sure I'm on the list, at least somewhere! Thanks for all your efforts!!


----------



## nuts&bolts

dave cole said:


> I think I "signed" up fairly early on for one - or at least expressed interest in the DVD. Just in case I didn't do my part correctly, or screwed up somehow, I'd like to make sure I'm on the list, at least somewhere! Thanks for all your efforts!!


Welcome.
Gotcha down as Pre Order #1458.

Been developing my "recipes" at my seminars and with my online students...
so the lesson plans are pretty well defined.

With the WEB DVD format, I'm not limited to the one hr format, so I can take my time and explain things
in plain language. I have developed some "new" tuning recipes, that are designed to save you some time,
to get the AVERAGE JOE to their personal sweet spot for tuning,
so you get GREAT RESULTS.

Cuz,
in the end,
it's all about the RESULTS.


----------



## RTILLER

I would like the DVD also, please.


----------



## .308

Hi,

I would also like to order a copy of the DVD. Thanks for your many contributions on this site. 

Chris


----------



## bowhunter erwin

How much id like to have one myself.


----------



## K2man

Nuts&bolts, do you have an estimated completion date for the DVD yet?


----------



## nuts&bolts

K2man said:


> Nuts&bolts, do you have an estimated completion date for the DVD yet?


I will let you folks know when I do. Soon. Computer us fixed.
Second tripod just arrived. Still waiting on website developer
to get back to me....to upgrade my website.

Heading towards downloadable WED DVD with
a limited hard copy run....upon request. Captions
for hearing-impaired and for international audience....
as requested.


----------



## Fortyneck

nuts&bolts said:


> I will let you folks know when I do. Soon. Computer us fixed.
> Second tripod just arrived. Still waiting on website developer
> to get back to me....to upgrade my website.
> 
> Heading towards downloadable WED DVD with
> a limited hard copy run....upon request. Captions
> for hearing-impaired and for international audience....
> as requested.


I may have missed where you said it, but awhile back there was a dilemma concerning runtime vs. video quality, How does going the web dvd route reflect which direction you chose to go on that dilemma?


----------



## horsetooth

I want one!!


----------



## nuts&bolts

Fortyneck said:


> I may have missed where you said it, but awhile back there was a dilemma concerning runtime vs. video quality, How does going the web dvd route reflect which direction you chose to go on that dilemma?



A DVD (hard copy) has a set amount of storage.

A WEB DVD, the electronic file is stored by the company that hosts the electronic file.
So, in short, the host company charges me the same fee every month, regardless of the size of the source file, within very broad limits.

Think of them as a LARGE warehouse,
and I am going to rent a tiny corner of the warehouse. So, whether I rent 100 square feet or 500 square feet of electronic storage space,
they don't care cuz they have millions upon millions of square footage space.

A hard copy DVD is like a VHS Tape.

MAX quality, you get 1 hr of storage space.
MED quality, you get 2 hrs of storage space.
Hardly usable quality, you get 4 hrs of storage space on the VHS video tape.


So,
I can record at MAX quality, and however long the WEB DVD ends up being,
say 1 hr of material or longer....*it's just more business expense on my side*....for electronic storage space.

The Pre-Order Price stays $25....to you guys.


----------



## nuts&bolts

Fortyneck said:


> I may have missed where you said it, but awhile back there was a dilemma concerning runtime vs. video quality, How does going the web dvd route reflect which direction you chose to go on that dilemma?


So,
the WEB DVD format solves many things.

1) no shipping required
2) gives me more flexibility for run time (no limits really...as the run time goes longer, at MAX quality, MY costs go up)...no physical data limit


----------



## nuts&bolts

bowhunter erwin said:


> How much id like to have one myself.


Everyone on this thread,
gets the Pre-Order price of $25.


----------



## Smooch

Count me in, I want one!


----------



## Fortyneck

Sounds good to me. :thumb:


----------



## lostboy9

I will take one !!!!!!!!


----------



## Manosteel

I will take one. How do we pay and recieve?


----------



## nuts&bolts

Manosteel said:


> I will take one. How do we pay and recieve?


Not ready yet.
This is the pre-order list.

When the DVD is ready,
I will make an announcement,
and I will send a pm message to each and every one on my list.


----------



## Iron Mike

nuts&bolts said:


> Not ready yet.
> This is the pre-order list.
> 
> When the DVD is ready,
> I will make an announcement,
> and I will send a pm message to each and every one on my list.


Then quit wasting time around here and get back to work. :teeth: :ranger: :banplease:

Seriously; I'm looking forward to the release. :thumbs_up


----------



## mattfish

I want one as well! I appreciate all you have shared has helped a ton!


----------



## nakedninja

Put me on the list please


----------



## JNagel86

Put me on the LIST!


----------



## nuts&bolts

Iron Mike said:


> Then quit wasting time around here and get back to work. :teeth: :ranger: :banplease:
> 
> Seriously; I'm looking forward to the release. :thumbs_up


Been sick for a week, after getting back from the Bow Hunting Super Show.
Dropped 10 lbs, without trying.

2nd tripod arrived, and a fluid head.
Almost bought a boom arm, while at the Hunting Super Show, but
shipping woulda been killer from Ohio back to CA.

Computer is back from the repair shop. All cylinders are running,
indicator lights are all GREEN...right now.


----------



## Revvv

I'm interested.


----------



## trodon12

I will take one


----------



## ROCKYS

I will take one


----------



## tonygoz

I'm in also.

Thanks,
Tony


----------



## pabuck

I want one.


----------



## tdawg21

I'm in for one as well. Thx.

Dawg


----------



## Tonto79

I'll definately take one


----------



## elpepe25

I'd love one, count me in.


----------



## BSOutfitters

Id love one


----------



## blueriverjerry

Sign me up please


----------



## bustnbulls

Ill take one!


----------



## Asbell

I'll take one


----------



## Ech hunter

Yep I'll take one


----------



## Bogey-1

I'd like one also


----------



## IbrahimSS

Actually that reminds me. Do we have an ETA on the DVD?


----------



## nuts&bolts

IbrahimSS said:


> Actually that reminds me. Do we have an ETA on the DVD?


Working on it.
AS I make more progress,
I'll let you folks know. Heading out to Lancaster Archery in the middle of the week,
to do my seminar. BAck to filming, when I return.


----------



## Cougar Mag

I want one.


----------



## Wings Fan

Put me down for one, hard copy please.


----------



## nuts&bolts

Wings Fan said:


> Put me down for one, hard copy please.


K.
Gotcha on my list for a hard copy.


----------



## Govtrapper

I would love one


----------



## nuts&bolts

DEdestroyer350 would like a copy of the DVD.


----------



## VFX_Fenix

Count me in for one too.


----------



## BearKills

Count me in


----------



## nuts&bolts

huntforfood703 would like a copy.


----------



## BearKills

When will these go out Al?


----------



## nuts&bolts

BearKills said:


> When will these go out Al?


Sooon.

I have to fly to Lancaster Archery on Thursday,
to do a special session for staff on Friday.

Then,
I have a seminar for the general public on Saturday and Sunday. I fly back Sunday.

Squeeze in some more filming this week, before I head out to PA for my first LANCASTER ARCHERY seminar.


----------



## nuts&bolts

BearKills said:


> When will these go out Al?


Unfortunately, after I return from PA,
gotta fly to attend my father-in-law's funeral. Sooo, I'm off the mainland for 2 weeks.
When I return on Apr 23, then, back to filming.


----------



## nuts&bolts

BearKills said:


> When will these go out Al?


I have been doing the online coaching business for just over a year now,
and have developed some lesson plans (recipes) that work VERY VERY WELL.

The GUIDE to Shooting and Tuning Compound Bows
http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=1399457

was the "FIRST EFFORT". That thread has been viewed worldwide nearly 250,000 times. The "GUIDE" has been translated
into at least two languages that I know of.

So,
I have also developed recipes/refined my recipes during my in-person seminars. My FIRST ONE, at Hitaga Archery in Iowa 2013,
was a BLAST. Lots of fun....met lots of great folks.

Did a special seminar in Fresno, at Break the Barriers, a non-profit group that reaches out to veterans. MET some great folks, Vietnam war vets.
Refined my recipes.

Did several seminars at Absolute Archery, up in Shingle Springs, CA. Met some more folks, had a great time,
and refined several recipes again...and developed some new ones, cuz I had to improvise.....came up with my SUPER THICK GRIP technique.
Necessity is the MOTHER of invention.

Went to Columbus Ohio, for the Bow Hunting Super Show. 
Had the privilege to chat with Bernie Pellerite in the early hours before the show started. LOTS of history and stories.
Had the privilege to chat with Mike Lepera of Brite Site Archery. LOTS of history and stories. 
Met Thirdhandman....if you ever have a chance...gotta meet him. Love of archery. Has sooo many accessories....soo many ideas. Great fella.
Met Perry of Perry's No Peep. Been talking to him for years, online. Finally met the guy. His PNP has evolved sooo much.

Met Frank, of Bow-A-Constrictor fame. When combined with the quick draw pulley system, soooo NICE to use.

So,
through all my travels,
I have met sooo many folks, students and industry folks.

I learn from each one,
and I refine my lesson plan, my recipes.

So,
I've got every imaginable piece of equipment, hardwarde and software.

So,
I'm very happy with my collection of recipes, cuz they have been tested again and again and again,
world-wide.

Soooo,
soooon.


----------



## BearKills

nuts&bolts said:


> I have been doing the online coaching business for just over a year now,
> and have developed some lesson plans (recipes) that work VERY VERY WELL.
> 
> The GUIDE to Shooting and Tuning Compound Bows
> http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=1399457
> 
> was the "FIRST EFFORT". That thread has been viewed worldwide nearly 250,000 times. The "GUIDE" has been translated
> into at least two languages that I know of.
> 
> So,
> I have also developed recipes/refined my recipes during my in-person seminars. My FIRST ONE, at Hitaga Archery in Iowa 2013,
> was a BLAST. Lots of fun....met lots of great folks.
> 
> Did a special seminar in Fresno, at Break the Barriers, a non-profit group that reaches out to veterans. MET some great folks, Vietnam war vets.
> Refined my recipes.
> 
> Did several seminars at Absolute Archery, up in Shingle Springs, CA. Met some more folks, had a great time,
> and refined several recipes again...and developed some new ones, cuz I had to improvise.....came up with my SUPER THICK GRIP technique.
> Necessity is the MOTHER of invention.
> 
> Went to Columbus Ohio, for the Bow Hunting Super Show.
> Had the privilege to chat with Bernie Pellerite in the early hours before the show started. LOTS of history and stories.
> Had the privilege to chat with Mike Lepera of Brite Site Archery. LOTS of history and stories.
> Met Thirdhandman....if you ever have a chance...gotta meet him. Love of archery. Has sooo many accessories....soo many ideas. Great fella.
> Met Perry of Perry's No Peep. Been talking to him for years, online. Finally met the guy. His PNP has evolved sooo much.
> 
> Met Frank, of Bow-A-Constrictor fame. When combined with the quick draw pulley system, soooo NICE to use.
> 
> So,
> through all my travels,
> I have met sooo many folks, students and industry folks.
> 
> I learn from each one,
> and I refine my lesson plan, my recipes.
> 
> So,
> I've got every imaginable piece of equipment, hardwarde and software.
> 
> So,
> I'm very happy with my collection of recipes, cuz they have been tested again and again and again,
> world-wide.
> 
> Soooo,
> soooon.


I'm excited. I'm just one of many who have learned the ways of tuning budo from your posts. I'll be praying for peace and healthy mourning over your FIL.


----------



## MDCII

In for a hard copy please. Thanks Alan


----------



## VA193P&Y

I'll surely take one! Sorry for your family's loss.


----------



## GhostBuck_007

Put me down for one please...


----------



## RobG

Put me down for one!


----------



## myyah

Put me down for one


----------



## hagewood

I want one please ! Been waiting patiently.


----------



## nuts&bolts

hagewood said:


> I want one please ! Been waiting patiently.


Getting there.
I'm in PA for my Lancaster Archery Seminar.

Then, have to fly to a funeral. Be back on Apr 23.

I'll let everyone know when I finish filming, and get the captions complete.

At that time, gotta figure out how to upload to the web server company, and setup the e-commerce website.
Will be a WEB DVD, so no shipping costs for US and for international folks.


----------



## Jeffrobpse

nuts&bolts said:


> Sooon.
> 
> I have to fly to Lancaster Archery on Thursday,
> to do a special session for staff on Friday.
> 
> Then,
> I have a seminar for the general public on Saturday and Sunday. I fly back Sunday.
> 
> Squeeze in some more filming this week, before I head out to PA for my first LANCASTER ARCHERY seminar.


I was just at Lancaster archery on the 11th. I saw your flyer there by the register while I was checking out. New bow string I got was awesome.


----------



## capt ray

nuts&bolts said:


> I have been doing the online coaching business for just over a year now,
> and have developed some lesson plans (recipes) that work VERY VERY WELL.
> 
> The GUIDE to Shooting and Tuning Compound Bows
> http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=1399457
> 
> was the "FIRST EFFORT". That thread has been viewed worldwide nearly 250,000 times. The "GUIDE" has been translated
> into at least two languages that I know of.
> 
> So,
> I have also developed recipes/refined my recipes during my in-person seminars. My FIRST ONE, at Hitaga Archery in Iowa 2013,
> was a BLAST. Lots of fun....met lots of great folks.
> 
> Did a special seminar in Fresno, at Break the Barriers, a non-profit group that reaches out to veterans. MET some great folks, Vietnam war vets.
> Refined my recipes.
> 
> Did several seminars at Absolute Archery, up in Shingle Springs, CA. Met some more folks, had a great time,
> and refined several recipes again...and developed some new ones, cuz I had to improvise.....came up with my SUPER THICK GRIP technique.
> Necessity is the MOTHER of invention.
> 
> Went to Columbus Ohio, for the Bow Hunting Super Show.
> Had the privilege to chat with Bernie Pellerite in the early hours before the show started. LOTS of history and stories.
> Had the privilege to chat with Mike Lepera of Brite Site Archery. LOTS of history and stories.
> Met Thirdhandman....if you ever have a chance...gotta meet him. Love of archery. Has sooo many accessories....soo many ideas. Great fella.
> Met Perry of Perry's No Peep. Been talking to him for years, online. Finally met the guy. His PNP has evolved sooo much.
> 
> Met Frank, of Bow-A-Constrictor fame. When combined with the quick draw pulley system, soooo NICE to use.
> 
> So,
> through all my travels,
> I have met sooo many folks, students and industry folks.
> 
> I learn from each one,
> and I refine my lesson plan, my recipes.
> 
> So,
> I've got every imaginable piece of equipment, hardwarde and software.
> 
> So,
> I'm very happy with my collection of recipes, cuz they have been tested again and again and again,
> world-wide.
> 
> Soooo,
> soooon.


Been following you on here since 2006 and do appreciate you sharing all your knowledge. I know it has helped me and in addition, helped me help others. Looking forward to the DVD.

Thanks, Capt Ray.


----------



## dieselpwr

I would like one. Mark me down.


----------



## keyz

Put me in the list


----------



## mharmon

Can I get my hands on a hard copy when they are ready. Much appreciated


----------



## nuts&bolts

mharmon said:


> Can I get my hands on a hard copy when they are ready. Much appreciated


I will add you to my pre-order list,
and note that you would like a hard copy...instead of the download version.

Shipping will be USPS Priority mail, and is an extra cost....not much for domestic shipping.


----------



## ClintR

Sorry if I missed it n&b but do you know what format the downloaded video will be in? I'm interested in something that can be loaded into a mobile device as well as playable from my PC.

Thanks


----------



## evox

id like a download version if I still had a computer. lol PDF is as advanced as I get now a days.


----------



## nuts&bolts

ClintRhodes said:


> Sorry if I missed it n&b but do you know what format the downloaded video will be in? I'm interested in something that can be loaded into a mobile device as well as playable from my PC.
> 
> Thanks


I'm teaching myself all about this stuff.

So,
I will have a version (downloadable) for desktop,
I will have a version (downloadable) for tablets
I will have a version (downloadable) for smart phones...(apple and android)

I will have a limited supply of hard copy DVDs, for folks who request it.


----------



## Iluvatar

Yup...me too


----------



## bvandenberg

Yes please


----------



## windtech007

I would appreciate a hard copy. Not sure if I asked for one earlier. 
Thanks Phil


----------



## crazy4hunting

I have a order in for two copies. One as a DVD would be great


----------



## ClintR

nuts&bolts said:


> I'm teaching myself all about this stuff.
> 
> So,
> I will have a version (downloadable) for desktop,
> I will have a version (downloadable) for tablets
> I will have a version (downloadable) for smart phones...(apple and android)
> 
> I will have a limited supply of hard copy DVDs, for folks who request it.


Will the purchase price include all 3 versions, or will I have to pay each time?

To put it another way....will I have to pay 3 times to get the video on my PC, iPhone, and iPad?


----------



## jbacon1340

I would take a hard copy Ina heartbeat.


----------



## dynatron

I would prefer a hard copy as well


----------



## pchunterpa

Hard copy for my order please


----------



## Govtrapper

Do you know about how much the hard copy will be. If like to get that. My internet is pretty slow. But wouldn't mind getting it both ways


----------



## lownote

I'll take one


----------



## cordini

I would prefer the DVD so that I can transfer it to my computer....Thanks!


----------



## Marshal

I want one! Let me know once it is done.


----------



## nuts&bolts

ONARAMPAGE said:


> I want one! Let me know once it is done.


Will do.
When everything is up and running,
I will send out a pm message to each and everyone on my list.


----------



## nuts&bolts

cordini said:


> I would prefer the DVD so that I can transfer it to my computer....Thanks!


The download version would be on your computer.
This is not streaming.

The electronic files are delivered and downloaded to your computer.
SAves you shipping costs.


----------



## evox

sign me up for a smart phone copy!


----------



## mathewsMN

I'd like a DVD to download to computer also please. Our internet stinks and don't want to rely on my phone.


----------



## ZuluWhiskeyFox

Me wants one.


----------



## soybean81

mark me down for a dvd please.

thanks


----------



## Ryjax

I would like one as well


----------



## nuts&bolts

*Raw filming complete for BowTech OverDrive Cam Bow*

Just finished raw film work on BowTech OverDrive Cam Bow.
GREAT cam system. Very adjustable.
Two yoke cables allows for EXACT fine tuning.

Need to do editing and audio over dub.

Then...onto single cam....twin cam...hybrid cam systems.


----------



## moto37b

I'm in...


----------



## tgutierrez91

I will take one


----------



## scubaseven

nuts&bolts said:


> The electronic files are delivered and downloaded to your computer.
> SAves you shipping costs.


Great idea.

A lot of work you have put in. Thanks in advance.


----------



## nuts&bolts

I am filming a BowTech OverDrive cam that belongs to Adam929
Bow is a skosh short DL-Wise.


Soooo I show how a shooter can adapt shooting posture to
"make it work"...
with no changes to the DL...
with no changes to sight windage....
with no changes to the arrow rest....
with no changes to the peep sight position.

Peep is set for Adam929.
Soooo peep is too low for me and my anchor point with my hinge.

This is Adam929's hunting bow...so I did not want to mess up the tuning.


Soooo...by filming how I adjust my shooting posture.....to make some one else's bow shoot tight groups. ...


Folks can learn how to adjust group size and arrow point of impact with only tweaks in shooting posture. *
Kinda the ultimate How's My Form Tutorial.


----------



## Don Schultz

I would buy one.


----------



## horsetooth

I would prefer a downloadable version. I have almost eliminated CD's and DVD's from my life.

Thanks for all the hard work!

Can't wait for the finished product, but glad you are taking your time to make it great!


----------



## rmt1993

I would buy one


----------



## little dan

I want one as well


----------



## nuts&bolts

horsetooth said:


> I would prefer a downloadable version. I have almost eliminated CD's and DVD's from my life.
> 
> Thanks for all the hard work!
> 
> Can't wait for the finished product, but glad you are taking your time to make it great!


Welcome.
Putting finishing touches on a boom crane (camera jib arm) so I can do overhead shots safely.

Needed to run the iPad as a remote control on the DSLR, and can't find the charger.

Thought about putting my new tripod #2 on top of a refrigerator, but.....
nah,
gotta do this right, so building that boom crane so I can do a proper overhead shot (still and video).

Tried an android app to remote control the DSLR, but it didn't work.
Growing pains.

Sooo bought the wireless router to talk to the iPad, and remote control the DSLR.
Should work...maybe...kinda sorta. I'll figure it out.


----------



## nuts&bolts

ClintRhodes said:


> Will the purchase price include all 3 versions, or will I have to pay each time?
> 
> To put it another way....will I have to pay 3 times to get the video on my PC, iPhone, and iPad?


My understanding is that the service I am considering to use,
will auto scale the format to the device you are doing the downloading to.

So,
if you use your iPad, to purchase the downloadable DVD,
then,
the company I plan to use,
which will store the source file,
which will collect the money (sends me a check once a month..minus fees)...

then,
the server will send you a file that is formatted to your iPad.

Now,
the OTHER OPTION I have...

is to do the STREAMING option.
The STREAMING option, is really a RENTAL option,
where you can rent the DVD for a day,
where you can rent the DVD for a week,
where you can rent the DVD for a month,
where you can rent the DVD for a year.

With the STREAMING option,
then,
the company (Vimeo Pro)
would auto size the STREAM file to whatever device you are currently using,
cuz you will have a private log in, password, etc.

I have not decided if I want to do STREAMING.


----------



## nuts&bolts

ClintRhodes said:


> Will the purchase price include all 3 versions, or will I have to pay each time?
> 
> To put it another way....will I have to pay 3 times to get the video on my PC, iPhone, and iPad?


I would think of it this way.
Do you want a HARD COVER copy of a book?
Do you want the paper back version of a book?
Do you want the audio cassette tape version of of a book?
Do you want the CD-ROM version of a book?
Do you want the mp3 electronic version of a book?
Do you want the Kindle version of a book?

Each version is a separate item, and has different costs.

So,
for a DOWNLOADABLE product,
the server company will deliver the matching format electronic downloadable file, to match the device you are using 
to order the downloadable file.

ORder on an iPad, the server company sends you the iPad version of the product, the downloadable DVD.

Order on a Android phone, then, you get a downloadable DVD scaled to work on your Android phone.

Order from a desktop PC, then, you get a downloadable DVD scaled to work on your desktop PC.

So,
I need to test drive this company,
to see that it truly works this way,
so that I can confirm the download works on an iPhone...
so that I can confirm the download works on an Android phone
so that I can confirm that the download works on a PC laptop,
so that I can confirm that the download works on a Mac laptop,
so that I can confirm that the download works on a Mac Desktop machine,
so that I can confirm that the download works on a PC Desktop machine,
so that I can confirm that the download works on a iPad full size,
so that I can confirm that the download works on an iPad mini.

Sorry, I don't have an Android tablet,
so I cannot test that format.

Sooo,
you can see how each format is really a separate product,
and
as far as I understand,
each format is a separate download.

One download, on one device = one product.

Unless I skip all this work,
and just go straight to STREAMING,
with Vimeo Pro,
where then,
the DVD becomes a rental,
and you select the rental period.

Then,
you can use ANY device,
and just log in, with your username
and input your password.


----------



## cnvf250

Alan, Are you making this video just so you can buy all kinds of cool electronics? hehehehe.


----------



## nuts&bolts

Govtrapper said:


> Do you know about how much the hard copy will be. If like to get that. My internet is pretty slow. But wouldn't mind getting it both ways


$25 Special Pre-Order Price. Everyone who posts on this thread, gets the Pre-Order Pricing.
General Public price will be higher.

Hard copy, the shipping is USPS Priority Mail, so shipping is an extra cost.

Obviously, for the downloadable version, there is no shipping cost.


----------



## Govtrapper

Awesome thank you sir can't wait to get this


----------



## rmt1993

how do we obtain one of these?


----------



## rmt1993

rmt1993 said:


> how do we obtain one of these?


if you wouldnt mind PMing me with info on when it will be ready


----------



## nuts&bolts

rmt1993 said:


> if you wouldnt mind PMing me with info on when it will be ready


Everyone who posted on this thread,
is on my pre-order list.

Soooo,
every one will get a pm message,
when the DVD is ready to go,
with instructions how to get the special pre-order price
and where to find it.


----------



## ajoh

people need to learn to be patient N&B is only one man doing all the work to get this dvd ready an knowing him he simply refuses to do it half assed 
meaning he wants to get as much info into the dvd as he can


----------



## Manosteel

Pretty sure I already posted I want one of these DVD's put not going to scroll 172 pages. I want one


----------



## aespositoCO

I'm interested in one as well!


----------



## Hunter1$

I want one


----------



## danieljay

I would like a DVD.

Thank you!


----------



## jambomac

Please PM when available for purchase.

Thanks,

JB


----------



## Erie

yep Id get one


----------



## Mrcnwlvrn

Please PM when available for purchase.

Thanks & GOD BLESS


----------



## nuts&bolts

Mrcnwlvrn said:


> Please PM when available for purchase.
> 
> Thanks & GOD BLESS


Will do.
I have added you onto my list,
and everyone on the list gets a personal pm message,
when the DVD is ready to go.


----------



## nuts&bolts

jambomac said:


> Please PM when available for purchase.
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> JB


Yup.
Will do.
Gotta long list,
but everyone on my list gets a personal pm message,
when the DVD is ready to go.


----------



## nuts&bolts

Notes from yesterday and today.


----------



## nuts&bolts

DVD script notes. Re-writing one more time.


----------



## Dewboy

Let me know when they're available!


----------



## ionicoverdose

I would love a to get a video of nuts and bolts in any form it doesn't matter to me as long as it's shot in 720p or higher.


----------



## nuts&bolts

Dewboy said:


> Let me know when they're available!


Will do.
Everyone on my list
will get a personal pm message,
when the DVD is ready, with instructions on where and how to purchase
at the special discounted PRE-ORDER pricing.


----------



## nuts&bolts

A window to write my script notes.


----------



## nuts&bolts

More notes on why you might be missing to the right.

Especially as a shooter gets tired,
or is shooting a bow on loan,
where the draw weight is 15 lbs HEAVIER than my normal shooting weight.


----------



## nuts&bolts

Possible explanation for missing to the right.
Could be many things,
but here is ONE possibility...to explain the OCCASIONAL miss off to the right, for a RH shooter...

ONE possible explanation for a LEFT tail tear when shooting thru a paper tuner
ONE possible explanation for why a bareshaft might miss to the right, when shooting 20 yards.


Script notes to myself,
so I don't forget what to cover
when filming.

Built two versions of an overhead crane,
and still not happy.

3rd version of the overhead crane will be the best one,
one that works to get the overhead photo angles I want.

I figured out the remote control and wireless router for the DSLR
when mounted up WAY WAY HIGH, on the end of the boom camera crane.

Now,
just gotta get the final version of the boom crane, working the way I want.


----------



## nuts&bolts

ionicoverdose said:


> I would love a to get a video of nuts and bolts in any form it doesn't matter to me as long as it's shot in 720p or higher.


Going for 1080p...max resolution.


----------



## ctownshooter

just checking to make sure im on that list. definitely want one.


----------



## nuts&bolts

ctownshooter said:


> just checking to make sure im on that list. definitely want one.


Yup, you are Post No. 1554....
so you are on my list.

When I finish my "homework",
I will send you and everyone else on my list,
a personal pm message.

Waiting on a lens...I just bought, to take overhead photos.


----------



## MSBowhunter243

I'm in as well! Looking forward to the knowledge base.

Thanks.


----------



## [email protected]

Pick me! Pick me!


----------



## nuts&bolts




----------



## nuts&bolts

Script is up to 52 pages.

I have hearing impaired students,
and they have requested captions.

I have international customers, where English is not the first language,
and have also requested captions, for translation purposes.

So,
my script notes will be the basis for the captions.

Not done yet.

Still more material.
This way, with a script, I don't forget to cover anything.


----------



## Jackson824

I want one.


----------



## nuts&bolts

My recipes are all tested my students,
either private custom coaching students,
or at seminars. The REAL DEAL.

START.




AFTER STEP 1.




AFTER STEP 2.




AFTER STEP 3.


----------



## scubasteve225

I would like one please.


----------



## nuts&bolts

scubasteve225 said:


> I would like one please.


Welcome to ArcheryTalk.

I will send you a pm message
when the DVD is ready to go.

I just finished the DVD script. 86 pages.

Now, I record the audio track.


----------



## gopher-hunter

One for me


----------



## jl3216

Me please!


----------



## Chaning1

I would like one please


----------



## Pager21

I'll take one


----------



## vhuang168

I'll take 1. And after checking out the website and realizing you are local, I'm going to be signing up for some lessons!


----------



## bigStickslinger

Right here please


----------



## nuts&bolts

vhuang168 said:


> I'll take 1. And after checking out the website and realizing you are local, I'm going to be signing up for some lessons!


Send me a pm, and we can talk.


----------



## Demonian

I would like a copy as well, please. Digital download would be a most excellent option.


----------



## nuts&bolts

First cut for the complete audio track = 100 minutes.


----------



## bucwhacer

I will take one


----------



## Mark S.

I will take one off your hands.


----------



## nuts&bolts

I will send every one a pm message, when the DVD is ready to go.

I have more material, so I will do another dry run on the audio track
and see where I end up. My understanding is that at HD quality, I get about 90 minutes of storage on a DVD,
so may end up a two-DVD set.

For the downloadable version, no problems, cuz I can run as long as I need.

The downloadable and the DVD hard copy versions will be the same.


----------



## nuts&bolts

Special Pre-Order pricing applies,
whether this is a ONE DVD set or a TWO DVD set.

$25 for everyone who posts on this thread.
Obviously, no shipping costs for the downloadable version.

For folks who want/need a hard copy DVD,
then,
USPS Priority Mail for shipping,
shipping costs extra.


----------



## gunguy15

You can put me down also. Thanks


----------



## mathewsMN

Just let me know. I'm sorry but a DVD set will work better for me. I'll gladly pay USPS priority shipping. Sorry for the hassle. Thanks Allan for all your hard work.


----------



## Dmack

Can't wait to get it!!!


----------



## kp3100

Whenever it's ready, I'll take one.


----------



## Rex D

So it sounds like it's finally getting close..

What are you thinking on a possible release date? Before the end of the month maybe?


----------



## mitchell

Whatever list there is, please add me. Glad to pay for whatever. Thanks.


----------



## stromdidilly

+1 for me por favor


----------



## nuts&bolts

Rex D said:


> So it sounds like it's finally getting close..
> 
> What are you thinking on a possible release date? Before the end of the month maybe?


When I get closer, I will let everyone know.
Gotta finish audio, sync to video.
Then,
test drive the download services, figure out who to go with.


----------



## Mr. RoC

Can't wait and will be perfect timing when I get my Hoyt CS 30!


----------



## mattmann

Let me know when they are available. Definitely interested


----------



## nuts&bolts

*Audio File, with BONUS materials = 164 minutes total elapsed time*

Update...

finished the 2nd draft of the Audio File.

With BONUS materials at the END,
the total elapsed time is now 164 minutes.

Sooo,
for downloadable version,
no biggie.

For folks who want a HARD COPY DVD,
looks like I gotta goto a 2 DVD set.

I believe I can stuff 180 minutes of HD 1080p onto TWO single sided DVDs.

Special Pricing for EVERYONE who posts on this thread...(I have a list, and I'm checking it more than twice)...

$25...regardless of how long the complete version is.

Hard copy,
shipping will be USPS Priority Mail,
so shipping costs are extra.

Downloadable version,
of course,
no shipping costs.

Now,
I gotta sync video to audio
and figure out how to do CAPTIONS.


----------



## jzam214

I just want to make sure I am on the list!


----------



## jkeyj55

Please put me on the list also


----------



## Nick1959

I'm doing a retro add to the list.

Nick


----------



## racknspur

When????


----------



## nuts&bolts

jzam214 said:


> I just want to make sure I am on the list!


YUP, you are Post #2314,
so you are on my list.


----------



## nuts&bolts

racknspur said:


> When????


More updates as I get closer.
Locking down the script....93+ pages.

Audio file elapsed time is at 164 minutes,
so looks like TWO DVD set,
or one sizeable download file.

Going to do 1080p (hi def video).
Sync video to audio, and then add captions.

Sooo, still lots of work to do.

Built two versions of the video cam crane (boom jig). Not good enough.
Third build should work better for the boom crane.

Need the crane for the remote control video shots,
for the overhead views.


----------



## nuts&bolts

When the DVD is ready to go,
everyone will know,
I will send a pm message to each and every person on my list.

At that time,
then my list closes,
and then folks pay the full retail price.

Everyone who posts on this thread,
BEFORE I finish my homework...

gets the discounted Pre-ORDER price
of $25.

Download version?
Your price is $25.

Hard Copy (two DVD set) version?
I add shipping costs, USPS Priority Mail.


----------



## nuts&bolts

Script is now 106 pages.
72 "figures"...either photos or sketches


----------



## cordini

It will easily be the best $25 I've ever spent......Thanks for the updates!


----------



## n.vodden

Put me down as well please, definitely worth adding this to the toolbox 

With the quality of advice and tuning info from nuts&bolts this DVD will be worth its weight in gold!


----------



## SnipeCoN

Sorry but I don't want one. I NEED one!!


----------



## mattmann

Are you going to let us know when it's ready to ship out? I need this lol


----------



## mattmann

mattmann said:


> Are you going to let us know when it's ready to ship out? I need this lol


Sorry just read your last post. Hurry up son! Lol


----------



## zitto

Please put me on list.


----------



## dwagoner

nuts&bolts said:


> When I get closer, I will let everyone know.
> .


get closer??? started Mar 2013 and now its May 2014.... whats considered "closer" ?


----------



## nuts&bolts

dwagoner said:


> get closer??? started Mar 2013 and now its May 2014.... whats considered "closer" ?


Script is complete.
Need to build a working boom crane...first two versions did not go high enough, and were unsafe to operate, adjust...especially version #2.
Version #3 should work better.

One man show. Doing the video work myself, two video cam system, with wireless remote control.
Gotta do the audio and video editing myself. Started the online and seminar business to build capital to fund the equipment purchases.

Recipes have been tested and refined on my online students.

The recipes work very well for the Average Joe,
and
the recipes also work very well, for much more highly skilled shooters,
even shooters on the international competition circuit. The "concepts" are just refined to a higher level for these few.


----------



## nuts&bolts

This is going to get LARGE.

Just wrapped up final recording
on Audio tracks 001 through 020. Recording in Hi-Def audio,
in 24 bit audio.

20 tracks, 0.48 GB.

I'll let you folks know when all the audio tracks are recorded,
final QC complete.


----------



## ATLurker

nuts&bolts said:


> This is going to get LARGE.
> 
> Just wrapped up final recording
> on Audio tracks 001 through 020. Recording in Hi-Def audio,
> at 44.1 kHz.
> 
> 20 tracks, 0.48 GB.
> 
> I'll let you folks know when all the audio tracks are recorded,
> final QC complete.


I hope you got James Earl Jones to read the script for the audio. He's awesome.


----------



## CarlV

Posting on this thread.

Waiting for the PM


----------



## nuts&bolts

ATLurker said:


> I hope you got James Earl Jones to read the script for the audio. He's awesome.


Check.

Looking for Darth Vader for voiceover work.


----------



## Nick1959

Im post 4333 did I make the list?

Nick


----------



## 797truck

Hoping I'm not to late, please count me in. As a newbie to the tuning world this will be best Money spent.


----------



## Ruelee

Put me on the list also, please. I definitely need one.


----------



## nuts&bolts

Nick1959 said:


> Im post 4333 did I make the list?
> 
> Nick


Yup,
EVERYONE who posts on this thread,
is on my list,
and this means,
you get a pm message, from me,
when I finish ALL of my homework
and
this means you get the $25 Pre-Order Price.


----------



## nuts&bolts

797truck said:


> Hoping I'm not to late, please count me in. As a newbie to the tuning world this will be best Money spent.


Gotcha. You made it to my Pre-Order list,
so you also get the Special, discounted $25 pricing.

The hi-def audio files are sooo large,
this may end up as a THREE DVD set....for folks who want a hard copy set.

I'm hoping the majority of folks are looking for a downloadable version.
The downloadable version, of course,
has zero shipping costs.

Folks who want the hard copy DVD set,
then, shipping is extra,
and will be USPS Priority mail.


----------



## rlbreakfield

How are you taking orders? Wait List? What do I need to do to get one? THX


----------



## whitetailseeker

Will they be coming north of the border , if so I would be interested.


----------



## nuts&bolts

rlbreakfield said:


> How are you taking orders? Wait List? What do I need to do to get one? THX


You did everything you need to do.
By posting in this thread,
I add you to my PRE-ORDER list.

Then,
when I finish my homework,
then,
I send you a pm message with instructions how to purchase the DVD
at your Special DISCOUNTED Pre-ORDER PRICE
of $25.

There will be a website.
There will be a special DISCOUNT CODE to enter into the website.

The General Public price will be higher,
cuz this really is a LOT of work for $25.

You have a choice of downloadable
or
you have a choice to order the HARD copy set.

The audio files duration is at least 164 minutes.
The size of the Hi-DEF audio files,
combined with HI DEF 1080p video files,
may make this into a 3 DVD set. Not sure.

Downloadable is easier for me,
but your choice....if you want a hard copy set,
I'll make the trip to the Post Office.


----------



## nuts&bolts

whitetailseeker said:


> Will they be coming north of the border , if so I would be interested.


Yup.
Have PRE-ORDERS from Canada
and all over the world.


----------



## nuts&bolts

sooooo...

to be clear.

When I do finish my homework,
when the DVD is ready to ship,
after I test drive the download site...

then,
the PRE-ORDER list will be CLOSED...

and anyone,
AT folks
general public..

will have to pay the HIGHER, full RETAIL price.

Sooo,
if you have friends,
who do not come onto AT...

let them know about this discount,
and have them post in this thread,
so they get a spot on the PRE-ORDER LIST.


----------



## nuts&bolts

whitetailseeker said:


> Will they be coming north of the border , if so I would be interested.


You are ORDER #89 from Canada.


----------



## rlbreakfield

Thx bro!


----------



## sheettvet

I would like a dvd. Thanks


----------



## cjjeepman

DVD for me as well.


----------



## nuts&bolts

If you folks have any special requests,
for what I should cover in the DVD...

now is the time to let me know.

Send me a pm message, and ask your questions,
so I can make sure I cover that in the DVD.

Due to the SIZE of the Hi-Def audio files,
looks like this may be a 3 DVD set.

I gotta be out of my mind,
$25 for a 3DVD set...at 1080p Hi-Def video and 24 bit, Hi-Def audio.

hehehehehehehehehe.

The General Public Price is DEFINITELY going to be higher.


----------



## whitetailseeker

Thank You
I would like the DVD set also,no good on a computer for downloadable version....


----------



## Virginian

I would like to order one. Not sure how and where to pay? 

Eric


----------



## silhouette13

n&b....i would like one too, sorry but i like a hard copy as well. i am awash with anticipation!


----------



## nuts&bolts

Virginian said:


> I would like to order one. Not sure how and where to pay?
> 
> Eric


Hello Eric:

DVD is not ready yet.
You have done everything you need to do so far.

Everyone who posts on this thread,
is added to my Pre-Order LIST.

When I finish my homework,
I send everyone on my list
a pm message.

In the pm message,
I give you instructions where to find the DVD...either download version
or
where to order the HARD COPY DVD set...looking like three DVDs, cuz of the size of the HI-DEF files.

SOOOO,
not yet.

Getting there.


----------



## nuts&bolts

Virginian said:


> I would like to order one. Not sure how and where to pay?
> 
> Eric


Sooo,
when I DO FINALLY FINISH my homework..

then,
I lock down the PRE-ORDER list...

and that is the END of the $25 Special Pre-Order Discount pricing...

and all future orders from AT folks,
and all "general public orders"
will pay the FULL RETAIL price.

Sooo,
if you have friends who shoot compound bows,
and are not on ArcheryTalk...

let them know about this thread,
have them join,
and then have them post on this thread...

to take advantage of the $25 Pre-Order pricing.


----------



## Arrow Afflicted

Please put me on the pre-order list. Thanks!

Wes


----------



## cnvf250

I'm sure you have covered it in the DVD, but the frustrating part when I first started was which buss cable controlled each cam for timing. Like on a Bowtech Experience.


----------



## nuts&bolts

cnvf250 said:


> I'm sure you have covered it in the DVD, but the frustrating part when I first started was which buss cable controlled each cam for timing. Like on a Bowtech Experience.


Ok.

I will make sure I cover that.


----------



## speeddemon619

Please add me to the list, I think this will be a very valuable tool to have. Thank you for all the hard work!


----------



## TroyG

nuts&bolts said:


> Special Pre-Order pricing applies,
> whether this is a ONE DVD set or a TWO DVD set.
> 
> $25 for everyone who posts on this thread.
> Obviously, no shipping costs for the downloadable version.
> 
> For folks who want/need a hard copy DVD,
> then,
> USPS Priority Mail for shipping,
> shipping costs extra.


When do you want payment?


----------



## LMR

I'll take one if not too late.


----------



## poirier00

I know I ordered before but not sure if it was 2 dvd's. Would like 2 if that is ok. Hard copy. Getting anxious like everybody. thank you


----------



## Virginian

nuts&bolts said:


> Sooo,
> when I DO FINALLY FINISH my homework..
> 
> then,
> I lock down the PRE-ORDER list...
> 
> and that is the END of the $25 Special Pre-Order Discount pricing...
> 
> and all future orders from AT folks,
> and all "general public orders"
> will pay the FULL RETAIL price.
> 
> Sooo,
> if you have friends who shoot compound bows,
> and are not on ArcheryTalk...
> 
> let them know about this thread,
> have them join,
> and then have them post on this thread...
> 
> to take advantage of the $25 Pre-Order pricing.


Roger that! :wink:

Eric


----------



## nuts&bolts

poirier00 said:


> I know I ordered before but not sure if it was 2 dvd's. Would like 2 if that is ok. Hard copy. Getting anxious like everybody. thank you


Gotcha.
Upgraded your Pre-Order to 2 sets of DVDs.


----------



## nuts&bolts

TroyG said:


> When do you want payment?


I will send a pm to each and every one on my PRE_ORDER list.
PM messages go out,
AFTER I finish my homework.

DVD is not ready yet.

Sooo,
when I have the website running,
when I have a vendor selected for delivering downloadable files,
when I have Quality Control tested the DVD so it works on....

Android Tablets
iPad Mini and iPad full size
Android phones
iPhones
Mac Desktop
PC Desktop...

when everything is up and running...

i will send out a PM MESSAGE to each and every one on the list,
with instructions on how to get the DVD,
hard copy set
downloadable version...

etc.


----------



## joeyb0nez

I'll take one


----------



## ddekeyser

I'd be interested


----------



## skiisme753

Can't wait to get a copy


----------



## nuts&bolts

STATUS UPDATE.

Recorded 100 final quality audio files, so far.
Elapsed time = 206 minutes.....3 hrs and 27 minutes.

Looks like it will be at least a 3 DVD set.


----------



## vr4rhoads

I would like a copy as well please!


----------



## jbacon1340

Just making sure I am on the pre-order list for DVD copy


----------



## nuts&bolts

jbacon1340 said:


> Just making sure I am on the pre-order list for DVD copy


Yup,
gotcha as PRE-ORDER 4246.


----------



## MandK

I would like to get a copy myself ,please
Thanks Mark


----------



## Wreckluse

I'm in for one as well.
Thanks
Doug


----------



## jlefevers

Put me in for a pre order. Can't wait


----------



## fishpredator07

Yes, please.


----------



## ktrain123

I'll take one


----------



## CarbonExtreme

I'll take one and be happy to pay whatever your asking price is. Been using your memo/compilation for years and have found it to be the bible of my arsenal. 

+1


----------



## nuts&bolts

CarbonExtreme said:


> I'll take one and be happy to pay whatever your asking price is. Been using your memo/compilation for years and have found it to be the bible of my arsenal.
> 
> +1


I have spent SOOOO many dollars on equipment and software..
going to do this once. So, the audio file list is now up to 349 audio files.

I must be outa my mind.
It will be a multiple DVD set.

$25 Pre-Order price, for everyone who posts on this thread.

Special Pre-Order pricing expires, when I finish my homework.
Still cranking...not finished with my homework....YET.


----------



## Mark S.

Toss one here!


----------



## nuts&bolts

Mark S. said:


> Toss one here!


Gotcha on my list as Pre-Order # 4317.


----------



## Mark S.

Who do I send the bucks to.


----------



## nuts&bolts

Mark S. said:


> Who do I send the bucks to.


Wait for the pm message.
Only after I finish my homework.

When I finish up the DVD,
when the downloadable files are working, and I have quality control checked the download vendor..

when the hard copy sets are ready to go...
then,
I will send out a pm to each and everyone of my PRE-ORDER LIST.

Not until then.

Alan


----------



## martin_shooter

Sign me up!


----------



## rokster

Please add me to the list for a pre-order dvd


----------



## wamp98

Ill take one please and thanks!


----------



## swampbuck65284

I would like one.


----------



## StringStalker

I would like one as well please, thank you!!


----------



## wolfman2

Count me in for one please


----------



## Dave Schmeltz

Yep me 2...I is a Noob!


----------



## Va1981

I'm late to the party, but I'm interested as well.


----------



## BluMeanie

I am interested. Anything for Improvement.


----------



## ShootersArchery

count me in!


----------



## rduchateau2954

300+ hrs, 4000+ plus preorders. Folks we are witnessing the creation of the archery bible here.


----------



## chammons0007

It was a close race between which one was more elusive....The Chill X .....The CBE Vertex.....and this DVD. N&B's you failed me! lol JK JK can't wait! just giving ya a hard time.


----------



## BrandenWA

I would like one as well. Thanks!


----------



## buckles1

Any chance of shipping down under? or even a digital version


----------



## nuts&bolts

buckles1 said:


> Any chance of shipping down under? or even a digital version


Yes. Primary version will be downloadable...so no shipping cost.
Doing a limited run of hard copy DVD set...only upon request. 

Downloadable electronic version is the only version that
makes sense for all the international folks...cuz of high shipping costs.


----------



## jmed

Put me in for a copy!


----------



## nuts&bolts

buckles1 said:


> Any chance of shipping down under? or even a digital version


You are my 5th order from New Zealand. Working on the digital version.


----------



## gogirra

I'll take one.


----------



## Jonathan24

Put me down for one!


----------



## Z-Rocket

i want one


----------



## Rocket Rod

I'll take one. I'm in Australia.

Thanks,
rod


----------



## MiniJCW

I will take 1 also i am in Australia even if it is only the digital version i am not fussy.
Cheers
Matt


----------



## bowguy357

i want to buy one


----------



## nuts&bolts

Working on the script. 423 audio files, topics that I need to write a script.
350 scripts complete.

100+ audio files are final, Hi-Def Quality, 24 bit audio.
These files are also merged into a single movie soundtrack.

Gotta record the other files, into my pro audio recording system.
Edit for sound level, and then merge into the master file,
to make a SINGLE movie soundtrack.

Then, I splice in still photos, and movie clips, to make the complete movie.

Need to build version 3 of the overhead boom crane....for overhead, pointing straight down shots.
Got the bugs worked out for the remote control wireless camera/video cam system.

Headphones died..one channel not working, so new set should arrive this week.
Hard to do studio audio recording, if I cannot monitor the sound levels, while I am recording the script.

Due to the MASSIVE SIZE of hi-def audio files,
looks like this will be a 3 DVD set.

I must be outa my mind,
for $25...for the PRE-ORDER pricing.

hehehehehehehe.

Tell your friends, if they are not on AT.
Everyone who posts on this thread,
gets the PRE-ORDER pricing.

Downloadable electronic version
or
Hard copy DVD set. 
Shipping is USPS Priority mail...at extra cost, but it's not much for domestic shipping.


----------



## krammy37

I would like one, thanks!


----------



## poetic

Count me in on the pre-order.. I'll take one of them..


----------



## gene2000

I will take one too. Let me no when they are ready


----------



## nuts&bolts

gene2000 said:


> I will take one too. Let me no when they are ready


Thank you.
Will do.
Every one on my list, gets a personal PM message,
when I finish my homework.

REgular updates on this thread.


----------



## AzizaVFR

I will definitely purchase a set.


----------



## bginvestor

Please put me down for preorder. Thx


----------



## mattheww1377

never heard anything are they done?


----------



## JOE1424USA

I would love to purchase a copy or download. I'm in.


----------



## nuts&bolts

mattheww1377 said:


> never heard anything are they done?


Not done yet.
I will send a pm to EVERY ONE on my list,
when I finish my homework.

*Working on the script. 461 audio files, topics that I need to write a script.*
*415 scripts complete.*

100+ audio files are final, Hi-Def Quality, 24 bit audio.
These files are also merged into a single movie soundtrack.

Gotta record the other files, into my pro audio recording system.
Edit for sound level, and then merge into the master file,
to make a SINGLE movie soundtrack.

Then, I splice in still photos, and movie clips, to make the complete movie.

Need to build version 3 of the overhead boom crane....for overhead, pointing straight down shots.
Got the bugs worked out for the remote control wireless camera/video cam system.

Headphones died..one channel not working, so new set should arrive this week.
Hard to do studio audio recording, if I cannot monitor the sound levels, while I am recording the script.

Due to the MASSIVE SIZE of hi-def audio files,
looks like this will be a 3 DVD set.

I must be outa my mind,
for $25...for the PRE-ORDER pricing.

hehehehehehehe.

Tell your friends, if they are not on AT.
Everyone who posts on this thread,
gets the PRE-ORDER pricing.

Downloadable electronic version
or
Hard copy DVD set. 
Shipping is USPS Priority mail...at extra cost, but it's not much for domestic shipping.


----------



## drenalin88

Put me down for one, Thanks.


----------



## Rex D

Just out of curiousity why the Hi-Def audio?

It's just spoken word right? Standard audio would be more than fine for people listening. Would save you some media costs for sure.

So do I get a discount for referring you to the online media hosting websites? 




nuts&bolts said:


> Not done yet.
> 
> I will send a pm to EVERY ONE on my list,
> when I finish my homework.
> 
> *Working on the script. 461 audio files, topics that I need to write a script.*
> *415 scripts complete.*
> 
> 100+ audio files are final, Hi-Def Quality, 24 bit audio.
> These files are also merged into a single movie soundtrack.
> 
> Gotta record the other files, into my pro audio recording system.
> Edit for sound level, and then merge into the master file,
> to make a SINGLE movie soundtrack.
> 
> Then, I splice in still photos, and movie clips, to make the complete movie.
> 
> Need to build version 3 of the overhead boom crane....for overhead, pointing straight down shots.
> Got the bugs worked out for the remote control wireless camera/video cam system.
> 
> Headphones died..one channel not working, so new set should arrive this week.
> Hard to do studio audio recording, if I cannot monitor the sound levels, while I am recording the script.
> 
> Due to the MASSIVE SIZE of hi-def audio files,
> looks like this will be a 3 DVD set.
> 
> I must be outa my mind,
> for $25...for the PRE-ORDER pricing.
> 
> hehehehehehehe.
> 
> Tell your friends, if they are not on AT.
> Everyone who posts on this thread,
> gets the PRE-ORDER pricing.
> 
> Downloadable electronic version
> or
> Hard copy DVD set.
> Shipping is USPS Priority mail...at extra cost, but it's not much for domestic shipping.


----------



## pzdol

Sign me up!!!


----------



## nuts&bolts

Rex D said:


> Just out of curiousity why the Hi-Def audio?
> 
> It's just spoken word right? Standard audio would be more than fine for people listening. Would save you some media costs for sure.
> 
> So do I get a discount for referring you to the online media hosting websites?


MAX quality video.
MAX quality audio.

Haven't decided what service I will use.


----------



## nuts&bolts

Rex D said:


> Just out of curiousity why the Hi-Def audio?
> 
> It's just spoken word right? Standard audio would be more than fine for people listening. Would save you some media costs for sure.
> 
> So do I get a discount for referring you to the online media hosting websites?



Leaning towards Vimeo PRO.


----------



## km04

nuts&bolts said:


> Not done yet.
> I will send a pm to EVERY ONE on my list,
> when I finish my homework.
> 
> *Working on the script. 461 audio files, topics that I need to write a script.*
> *415 scripts complete.*
> 
> 100+ audio files are final, Hi-Def Quality, 24 bit audio.
> These files are also merged into a single movie soundtrack.
> 
> Gotta record the other files, into my pro audio recording system.
> Edit for sound level, and then merge into the master file,
> to make a SINGLE movie soundtrack.
> 
> Then, I splice in still photos, and movie clips, to make the complete movie.
> 
> Need to build version 3 of the overhead boom crane....for overhead, pointing straight down shots.
> Got the bugs worked out for the remote control wireless camera/video cam system.
> 
> Headphones died..one channel not working, so new set should arrive this week.
> Hard to do studio audio recording, if I cannot monitor the sound levels, while I am recording the script.
> 
> Due to the MASSIVE SIZE of hi-def audio files,
> looks like this will be a 3 DVD set.
> 
> *I must be outa my mind,
> for $25...for the PRE-ORDER pricing.*
> 
> hehehehehehehe.
> 
> Tell your friends, if they are not on AT.
> Everyone who posts on this thread,
> gets the PRE-ORDER pricing.
> 
> Downloadable electronic version
> or
> Hard copy DVD set.
> Shipping is USPS Priority mail...at extra cost, but it's not much for domestic shipping.


Not at all. Just let us know when and where.


----------



## nuts&bolts

km04 said:


> Not at all. Just let us know when and where.


Will do.
Everyone on my list will get a pm message,
when I finish my homework.

I will pick a vendor, for delivering the downloadable version,
and have my website setup with the link. Vendor will take care of electronic delivery
and collecting payment.

I will have a discount coupon code for all you folks,
so you can get the PRE-ORDER pricings.

If folks want the hard copy DVD set,
I will have that option on my website.

Not yet.

482 audio files/clips, that I need to write the script.
440 scripts completed.

Then,
I do the audio recording, for each script.

Then,
I create individual audio files.

Then, merge them all together into a single movie sound track.
I've got about 100 files merged, into final quality audio.

New headphones arrived today, to replace my oldie, but goodie set of headphones...one channel died.

When the soundtrack is complete,
back to shooting stills and video clips
and merge video with audio. 

When the movie is complete,
then I look for vendors, to test drive how well they work.

STEP by STEP.
Getting closer.


----------



## hdrat

Put me down for one


----------



## 18javelin

I can imagine the work your putting in. I'm in still from a year ago. And know when we get it we won't be disappointed thanks for putting the time in.


----------



## nuts&bolts

18javelin said:


> I can imagine the work your putting in. I'm in still from a year ago. And know when we get it we won't be disappointed thanks for putting the time in.


Welcome. 483 audio clips and written scripts that need to be written...then recorded, checked for audio quality, re-record, as needed.
441 scripts completed. Just a little bit more writing.

Record the script...check, re-record, then go final.
Take all the individual clips, and merge into the movie soundtrack.

About 100 final quality audio clips are merged into one big file.
I keep adding to the choo-choo train, for soundtrack.

Then,
I splice in the photos and video clips,
and make the movie.

Keep checking the product, as it grows.

Built two versions of the boom crane, for overhead photos..video cam pointing straight down.
Version 1 was too short.
Version 2 was mega tall, but not stable enough..dangerous to operate....hard to adjust for camera angle.
I have Version 3 in my head, but gotta build it. Commercial boom cranes, even beginner ones are too much $$$.


----------



## JTank70

I would like to be added to your list for pre-order please.

I am just getting back into archery after a 15 year lapse and can use all the help I can get.

Thanks for all the hard work and great price on the dvd.

I notice that you are very generous with helping others on here with their form and technique.

thanks for being such a positive helpful person.

JT


----------



## wrs

Put me down for one...thx


----------



## nuts&bolts

*LOCKING down the script at 485 audio files...probably 3 hrs of material*

Finished the written script. 485 audio files, which will become 485 audio clips.


----------



## DEC

Yes i want one.


----------



## Vicxen Huntress

Put me down for one. Thank you!


----------



## Larry brown

I want one also.


----------



## rhbuckmaster

I would like to order one as well. Thanks!!


----------



## qellis123

I'll order one!


----------



## nuts&bolts

I have 90 audio clips for the FIRST DVD set.
60 audio clips are merged and at final editing quality
and I am closing in on 2 hours. I will see if I can squeeze the soundtrack
under 180 minutes....for the 90 primary audio clips.

I have a script written for 488 audio clips for the next round.
EVEN with 90 primary audio clips....and another 488 audio clips
I still think of a few more things I want to cover.

I am headed to Iowa...for my round 2 seminar. 

I'm gonna bring my written script and "test drive"
my DVD scripts.

I think this FIRST DVD set will be just the primary 90 audio clips.
This covers what I plan to cover at my Iowa seminar...for 2014
at Hitaga Archery.

www.nutsandboltsarchery.com

Still have spots open.


----------



## NEVADAPRO

Alan, you know I will take one!! Haven't talked to you (or anyone else for that matter!!) in quite a while (my wife has had some serious health problems and I was hospitalized with blood sugar at 600!! I knew I wasn't feeling well, just wasn't sure what was going on!!). Glad to be back on here and hopefully shooting again real soon!!! Thanks Alan!!


----------



## muro9919

Put me down for one


----------



## Downeastbob

I'll take one.


----------



## diesel305

id love one!


----------



## roughneck1

Please put me down for a hard copy. Thanks


----------



## nuts&bolts

roughneck1 said:


> Please put me down for a hard copy. Thanks


Gotcha down for a hard copy DVD set.
Looking like the hard copy set will be 2-3 DVDs.


----------



## roughneck1

nuts&bolts said:


> Gotcha down for a hard copy DVD set.
> Looking like the hard copy set will be 2-3 DVDs.


Perfect. Very much appreciated


----------



## nuts&bolts

*SoundTrack is now final...just completed editing on SOUND.*

Soundtrack for the movie is complete.

2 hours, 23 minutes, 19 seconds.
90 audio clips merged, and edited for sound into one LARGE file.
Now, gotta overlay the photos and video clips.

Making progress.


----------



## Hoytjosh

I would like one!


----------



## sbamper

Maybe in time for father's day


----------



## nuts&bolts

sbamper said:


> Maybe in time for father's day


Sorry, nope.
I am off to Iowa next week to teach my round 2 seminar.


----------



## Bnbfishin

I don't recall what I am in for but I would like a DVD copy. Please adjust my order accordingly if you have me down for a different format.


----------



## nuts&bolts

Bnbfishin said:


> I don't recall what I am in for but I would like a DVD copy. Please adjust my order accordingly if you have me down for a different format.


Gotcha down NOW, for the Hard Copy Set.
I have my records updated.


----------



## vr4rhoads

I do not recall either what I put in for, but just to specify I would like a hard copy set as well


----------



## Pushbutton2

Can you add me to the list as well please!!


----------



## BUSHfire

Allen, hello I am not sure how it is working because I have not read every post lately. I believe I was number 1000! to commit, and won a free one! :darkbeer:
I would like it as a DVD hard copy if that is possible. I am not sure if you are only making so many, but hopefully I am in time to get one of the DVD's. My old broken down computer and mind would get along much better with a hard copy, ha. THANKS


----------



## rustown

I remember responding early...I just want to clarify that I want to purchase one of each version (DVD & downloadable). Thanks.


----------



## Masheen76

I would like the DVD version. Where can we find payment info?


----------



## nuts&bolts

vr4rhoads said:


> I do not recall either what I put in for, but just to specify I would like a hard copy set as well


I have you as Post 4385. I have updated my records that you would like a Hard Copy set.


----------



## nuts&bolts

Pushbutton2 said:


> Can you add me to the list as well please!!


Gotcha down as Post # 4054.


----------



## nuts&bolts

BUSHfire said:


> Allen, hello I am not sure how it is working because I have not read every post lately. I believe I was number 1000! to commit, and won a free one! :darkbeer:
> I would like it as a DVD hard copy if that is possible. I am not sure if you are only making so many, but hopefully I am in time to get one of the DVD's. My old broken down computer and mind would get along much better with a hard copy, ha. THANKS


Yup,
you won a FREE DVD set.

I have you down as wanting a hard copy set.


----------



## nuts&bolts

rustown said:


> I remember responding early...I just want to clarify that I want to purchase one of each version (DVD & downloadable). Thanks.


Yup, I gotcha as Post # 915.
Updated my records that you would like the HARD copy set, and the downloadable version.


----------



## mtn. archer

just making sure mine was also a hard copy thanks.cant wait to get my hands on this!!


----------



## Draw27

And yet another I do not recall what I am down for but will take a dvd set thanks.


----------



## nuts&bolts

Masheen76 said:


> I would like the DVD version. Where can we find payment info?


This thread is my Pre-Order request list.
Everyone on my list, gets the $25 Pre-Order Special discounted price.

The DVD is not ready yet. I am doing final editing on the Soundtrack for the movie.

Everyone on my list will get a personal message, when the whole package is ready.
Doing this like a movie. Separate sound track. Then, overlay still photos and video clips,
into a master movie file.

Hi-def audio.
Hi-def video.
Movie soundtrack is over 2 hrs.

Will prepare a limited run of hard copy DVDs.
Most folks will probably order the downloadable version.

When I have the vendor for the downloadable.....fully tested out,
when I have the final movie file uploaded to the vendor...

when I have the Hard Copy sets fully burned and ready to go...

then, I will send out a pm message to each and every person on my list,
with instructions about payment,
with instructions about which vendor to get the downloadable...(order on a website)

and I will get shipping instructions, for the folks who want the hard copy DVD set.


----------



## nuts&bolts

I am a solo operator. I write the movie script. I do the reading work,
and I do the audio engineering. I have to do the set building. I have to build the overhead boom crane,
and operate the remote wireless video cam controls. The boom crane has been a challenge. Version 1 was too short.
Version 2, was MUCH taller, but unsafe to operate. Gotta build Version 3. 

Putting page labels on the soundtrack....as we speak.

Then, I overlay the photos and video clips....to build the actual "movie".

Getting there.


----------



## nuts&bolts

mtn. archer said:


> just making sure mine was also a hard copy thanks.cant wait to get my hands on this!!


I have updated my records that you would like a HARD copy set.
Probably will need 3 DVDs to fit everything...at max quality.


----------



## nuts&bolts

Draw27 said:


> And yet another I do not recall what I am down for but will take a dvd set thanks.


I have updated my records that you would like a HARD copy set.


----------



## gritsnfishin1

I know i'm down for one version or the other, but i'd like the hard copy. Thanks for your time Allan.


----------



## nuts&bolts

Sooo, far,
my records indicate that about 30 folks want HARD copy sets.

Total orders, worldwide,
are in the thousands. Whew. Electronic is easier on my end,
but the costs are actually higher...overhead wise.


----------



## nuts&bolts

gritsnfishin1 said:


> I know i'm down for one version or the other, but i'd like the hard copy. Thanks for your time Allan.


Welcome. UPdated my records that you would like a HARD copy set.


----------



## nuts&bolts

31 folks want the HARD copy version.

Gotta keep track of how many folks want hard copy.

If the HARD copy requests are low enough, then I can burn the HARD sets myself.
If the HARD copy requests get high enough...then, I gotta go commercial, and have a pro burn a GLASS master disc set,
and produce in VOLUME.

The international folks, want electronic download,
to save on shipping costs.

When I finish my homework,
I will send out a confirmation pm, and get an email response from everyone,
to confirm what format...folks REALLY want.

HARD copy DVD is actually the cheaper way for me to go.


----------



## LRHF

I would like the DVD set. Recently ordered a Bow-a-constrictor and will be looking forward to some coaching when you get the video done and take some time off!


----------



## lunk2002

I attended your seminar last September in Iowa, am I on the list to receive one? If so I'd prefer a hard copy. Thanks.


----------



## nuts&bolts

Time coding the audio soundtrack, for the movie.


----------



## nuts&bolts

lunk2002 said:


> I attended your seminar last September in Iowa, am I on the list to receive one? If so I'd prefer a hard copy. Thanks.


Yup. I have you on my list as one of the Iowa 2013 seminar folks.
All the Iowa 2013 seminar folks get a FREE copy.

I have updated my records that you prefer a HARD copy version.

My Iowa 2013 seminar, was my first....
and all of the seminar folks for my first seminar,
were instrumental in the beginnings of my DVD creation process.

We all had a GREAT time.

Looking forwards to the Iowa 2014 seminar.


----------



## barnold1

Please mark my prior order request for the DVD hard copy edition. Thanks.


----------



## deer slayer 11

lunk2002 said:


> I attended your seminar last September in Iowa, am I on the list to receive one? If so I'd prefer a hard copy. Thanks.


Same here. Unfortunately my father in law passed away and I had to miss the last day.


----------



## nuts&bolts

barnold1 said:


> Please mark my prior order request for the DVD hard copy edition. Thanks.


I have updated my records to show you prefer the HARD copy edition.


----------



## nuts&bolts

deer slayer 11 said:


> Same here. Unfortunately my father in law passed away and I had to miss the last day.


Sorry to hear that.
I have updated my records so you will get your FREE copy,
as a HARD copy set.


----------



## Challenger

I'll opt for the DVD set.


----------



## islandflyin

I have two copies coming as of a few months ago. I will take just one hard copy.

Thanks


----------



## naturalsteel

Please make mine a hard copy too N&B! Looking forward to it! Thank's!


----------



## nuts&bolts

Challenger said:


> I'll opt for the DVD set.


Records have been updated to show you prefer the HARD copy set.
Thank you.


----------



## nuts&bolts

islandflyin said:


> I have two copies coming as of a few months ago. I will take just one hard copy.
> 
> Thanks


Records updated to show ONE set of HARD copy.


----------



## Pushbutton2

nuts&bolts said:


> Gotcha down as Post # 4054.



Awesome!!
Thank You!!!


----------



## knight stalker

I posted awhile ago that I wanted the hardcopy will be looking forward to seeing it


----------



## Bogey-1

If it is not a problem I would also prefer a hard copy, if it is a problem don't worry about it.

Thanks,
Bill


----------



## nuts&bolts

Bogey-1 said:


> If it is not a problem I would also prefer a hard copy, if it is a problem don't worry about it.
> 
> Thanks,
> Bill


No problem.
I have updated my records to show that you prefer the HARD copy set.

Total of 40 folks has specified HARD COPY sets, so far...
out of thousands of Pre-Orders.

When I finish my homework,
I will send a pm message to every one on the list,
and confirm what style they want,
so I know if I should burn at home
or have a GLASS master DVD created by the pros,
and burn a set of 1000 packages, at a time (probably three DVDs per set).


----------



## Nikeffo

I would like a hardcopy as well


----------



## nuts&bolts

Nikeffo said:


> I would like a hardcopy as well


I have updated my records.

Now, total of 41 requests for Hard Copy Sets....so far.


----------



## bigfreak

I would prefer a hardcopy. Thanks


----------



## GyrPer1

Hard copy for me. This is awesome.

You're the best!


----------



## nuts&bolts

bigfreak said:


> I would prefer a hardcopy. Thanks


My records have been updated to show that you would prefer the HARD copy set.


----------



## nuts&bolts

GyrPer1 said:


> Hard copy for me. This is awesome.
> 
> You're the best!


My records have been updated to show that you would prefer the HARD copy set.
Up to 44 requests for hardcopy sets.

Seeing as just the audio soundtrack is 2 hrs plus....
might have to bite the bullet, and have a professional GLASS master DVD set "burned", by the pros.


----------



## ILOVE3D

Make it 45 please Alan. Hard copy for me as well. Thanks


----------



## nuts&bolts

ILOVE3D said:


> Make it 45 please Alan. Hard copy for me as well. Thanks


Gotcha down for a hard copy set.


----------



## nuts&bolts

*2 hrs, 23 minutes, 19 seconds of hi-def audio...movie soundtrack is now time coded.*

Just finished final sound editing, and time code work
for the "movie sound track".

Hi def audio.
2 hrs 23 minutes, 19 seconds.

Added time codes for 102 book marks (kinda like an index for a book).


----------



## nuts&bolts

Leaving for my round 2 Iowa seminar, on Thu this week.

Next step, I will 'test drive' the audio/written script on the Iowa 2014 audience.
Gotta build version 3 of the boom crane, so I can do remote control/wireless video work, for overhead photos/video clips.

Splice static photos and video clips, merge the sound track
and the video tracks, into one movie.

Going to experiment with multi-cam views....at least 2 video feeds, at once.

Making progress.


----------



## ajoh

hey nuts, i know i said a while ago i'd personally prefer a hard copy (if possible as we use PAL where the USA uses NTSC)
i'd still prefer a hard copy just let me know as i can't remember if i'd confirmed it with you


----------



## IowaBowhunter1986

I'd prefer a hard copy too, for my order, thatnks


----------



## nuts&bolts

ajoh said:


> hey nuts, i know i said a while ago i'd personally prefer a hard copy (if possible as we use PAL where the USA uses NTSC)
> i'd still prefer a hard copy just let me know as i can't remember if i'd confirmed it with you


Shipping to Australia via USPS International Priority Mail is pricey.
I will see if I can figure out how to burn a PAL Hard Copy disc set.

Shipping will be in addition to the DVD cost.
International orders is the primary reason I was going the downloadable format path.

I'm presuming most of the international folks,
will want downloadable...for compatibility reasons.


----------



## nuts&bolts

IowaBowhunter1986 said:


> I'd prefer a hard copy too, for my order, thatnks


Will do. I have updated my records, that you would prefer a Hard Copy Set.
Total hard copy requests = 47.


----------



## auwood74

Hard copy here also thanks


----------



## RTILLER

I would like the hard copy also please. Thanks, this has to be a lot of work.


----------



## red oak

I would prefer hard copy to


----------



## nuts&bolts

auwood74 said:


> Hard copy here also thanks


I have updated my records, that you would prefer a Hard Copy Set.


----------



## nuts&bolts

RTILLER said:


> I would like the hard copy also please. Thanks, this has to be a lot of work.


I have updated my records, that you would prefer a Hard Copy Set.


----------



## nuts&bolts

red oak said:


> I would prefer hard copy to


I have updated my records, that you would prefer a Hard Copy Set.
Total requests for hard copy sets = 50 sets, so far and counting.


----------



## rutcrzy98

hey alan,what is "hard copy"?


----------



## jam105

I would prefer hard copy to


----------



## WPAtrapper

Hard copy for me please.


----------



## Apohlo

I would prefer a hard copy, thanks!


----------



## jy198460

I would like a hard copy.


----------



## Nic870

When will the dvd's be ready? How much will they be?


----------



## nuts&bolts

rutcrzy98 said:


> hey alan,what is "hard copy"?



DVD disc, then you put into a DVD player in your computer or laptop = hard copy.
So, if you want a DVD disc set, I would mail it to you.

These days, you can also download "movies" directly to your computer, over the internet.
The downloadable version, you just download onto your smart phone, tablet computer, laptop computer, desktop computer.
Nothing to mail.


----------



## biblethumpncop

Make mine the DVD please.


----------



## nuts&bolts

Nic870 said:


> When will the dvd's be ready? How much will they be?


You can see the price in my signature,
in ALL of my posts.

This thread is a PRE-ORDER thread,
for my DVD about Shooting and Tuning Compound Bows.

I have completed the movie soundtrack, just today.
I finished time coding the movie soundtrack today.

So, the movie soundtrack has been separately recorded,
at full hi-def audio quality.

Total time for the soundtrack = 2 hrs, 23 minutes, 19 seconds.



I have created 102 bookmarks, to the soundtrack.

Soooo,
now I just have to finish filming the video clips,
and splice/merge the photos/video clips to the soundtrack, and make a movie.

I need to make version III of the boom crane,
for the remote control, overhead photos/video clips.  Version I was too short. Version II was tall enough, but unsafe to use.
Sooo, I have a new design, for version III. I need to build and test it.
Then, I can take the overhead photos/videos.

When I merge the video files with the soundtrack (audio files)
then, I have to make everything talk to each other, and make it uploadable.

Sooo,
I post regular updates on this thread.

Is it ready yet?

Nope.

When will it be ready?
When the whole shebang meets my standards.

Hi def audio and video.
Full 1080p for the video.
14 bit audio.

When I finish my homework,
I will send a pm message to each and everyone on the PRE-ORDER list.

Soo,
how much is the PRE-ORDER Price?

$25 for everyone who posts in this thread.

What's the General Public price?
More.


----------



## nuts&bolts

Nic870 said:


> When will the dvd's be ready? How much will they be?


This is the "first set" only.
102 audio clips.

I have another 488 audio clips.

So,
I wrote a script, a total of 590 clips.
Soo, the "extra material", the 488 clips, will be my 2nd release.


The first 102 audio clips, is now over 2 hrs,
in the final edit, for the audio soundtrack.


----------



## nuts&bolts

Total of 55 requests for the DISC version, of the DVD.
Probably 3 DVD discs, for the Hard Copy set.
$25 for the DVD set...whether as a DISC...or the downloadable version.

If you want the DISC version (probably 3 discs)
shipping is extra.

Within the USA, shipping is actual costs, for USPS Priority Mail,
in addition to the $25 Special Pre-Order pricing.

Outside the US, shipping is actual costs, for USPS International Priority Mail,
above and beyond the $25 Special Pre-Order Pricing.

When I finish my homework,
then...
of course,
the Pre-ORDER pricing will be over,
and that's when the $25 Pre-ORDER pricing special ends.

*Post on this thread,
BEFORE I finish my homework,
you get on my list,
for the $25 Special Pre-Order Pricing.*


----------



## vnhill1981

Hey brother, just noticed the hard copy updates. Put me in for one.


----------



## nuts&bolts

Hmmmm.

Looks like the DVD DISC version is getting pretty popular.
Just might have to do a professional run of the DVD DISC set.


----------



## dieselpwr

I also want a hard copy set.


----------



## nuts&bolts

dieselpwr said:


> I also want a hard copy set.


Updated my records to reflect that you would prefer the Hard copy DVD Disc set.
Total of 57 requests for the Hard Copy Disc set.


----------



## dynatron

Pretty sure I already said it but just incase, I to would like a hard copy set please.


----------



## nuts&bolts

dynatron said:


> Pretty sure I already said it but just incase, I to would like a hard copy set please.


Updated my records so that you are listed as wanting a hard copy.
Based on some earlier comments,
I ASSUMED folks wanted downloadable.

Maybe I was wrong.

As of today, total of 59 specific requests for hard copy DISC version.

When I finish the movie (audio and video),
and have it ready to go..
I will send out a pm message to each and everyone on the PRE-ORDER list,
to confirm what style folks want.

That way, I know whether to goto the professional DISC burning company
or to goto the electronic downloading service.

I will probably have to do it both ways, cuz I cannot imagine that most of the international folks would want
the DISC version (country/region codes...high shipping costs).


----------



## toddskill

toddskill said:


> I'll take one


Hard copy please.


----------



## nuts&bolts

toddskill said:


> Hard copy please.


Updated my records.
Total of 60 requests, just today alone
for hard copy DISC version....

which was my original plan, anyways.


----------



## BluMeanie

Yes - make mine a hard copy, please.

61.....


----------



## MiniJCW

Hi i would like a hard copy to i understand it will have international postage on it but dont want to have the risk of pc crash and it eats my copy of the DVD.
Sooooo
Make mine order 62 for the DVD hard copy please.


----------



## DJ Trout

I would also like a hard disc copy.......#63


----------



## Bogey-1

nuts&bolts said:


> No problem.
> I have updated my records to show that you prefer the HARD copy set.
> 
> Total of 40 folks has specified HARD COPY sets, so far...
> out of thousands of Pre-Orders.
> 
> When I finish my homework,
> I will send a pm message to every one on the list,
> and confirm what style they want,
> so I know if I should burn at home
> or have a GLASS master DVD created by the pros,
> and burn a set of 1000 packages, at a time (probably three DVDs per set).


Thank you, wife and I are just getting back into archery and this will be awesome!!


----------



## mosierls

Make mine a hard copy as well please. Thanks


----------



## ithaqua

Downloadable version for me please.... I can burn a CD bymyself, and avoids shippings costs, fees and others...
Thanks


----------



## ctarcher

I would also prefer the hard copy version.

Looking forward to receiving them.

Thanks again


----------



## RangerJ

I also prefer a hard copy,thanks


----------



## bsharkey

hard copy for both of mine please


----------



## kp3100

Hard copy for me also, please.


----------



## MSBowhunter243

Another hard copy request here. Thanks!!


----------



## hollywood88

Make mine hard copy as well


----------



## stromdidilly

+1 for a hard copy


----------



## nuts&bolts

Looks like I need to do both styles,
hard copy and downloadable.

69 requests for Hard COPY DISC set versions.


----------



## ShootersArchery

Ill take either, not picky…


----------



## msacc

I would prefer hard copy


----------



## Alpha Archer

Hard copy for me to, I like something to hold on to.....


----------



## phytenphyre

I don't know what pre-order number I am, but I would like a hard copy please. Thanks!!


----------



## nuts&bolts

phytenphyre said:


> I don't know what pre-order number I am, but I would like a hard copy please. Thanks!!


You are Post #1828.
I have updated my records that you would like a HARD COPY disc version.

Total of 73 requests for the hard copy version, just in the last 2 days.
Looks like Hard Copy is very popular.


----------



## GREENBALL

I would prefer a hard copy as well.


----------



## GhostBuck_007

I'm on the list already, would prefer a hard copy as well...


----------



## GrooGrux

I'm on the list by attending your first Iowa class, a year ago. I too world prefer a hard copy.


----------



## nuts&bolts

krojemann said:


> I'm on the list by attending your first Iowa class, a year ago. I too world prefer a hard copy.


Yup. I have updated my records,
that you would prefer the HARD COPY disc, version.


----------



## aread

Hard copy please.


----------



## ilbow404

Hard copy for me please.


----------



## crownkingsteve

I don't know what number I am either, but hard copy for me too.


----------



## nuts&bolts

crownkingsteve said:


> I don't know what number I am either, but hard copy for me too.


I've gotcha as Post #1208.
I have updated my records, that you prefer the old fashioned DVD disc version.
So do I. I have lots of DVD cases all over the living room.


Sooo far, 79 requests for the HARD copy disc set, of the DVD.


----------



## rascal71

I should already be on the list and would like to request the hard copy disc set.


----------



## ROCKYS

Post #4198. I would like a hard copy


----------



## hammerhunter

I would prefer a hard copy as well
Thanks Allen


----------



## dnc

nuts&bolts said:


> DVD disc, then you put into a DVD player in your computer or laptop = hard copy.
> So, if you want a DVD disc set, I would mail it to you.
> 
> These days, you can also download "movies" directly to your computer, over the internet.
> The downloadable version, you just download onto your smart phone, tablet computer, laptop computer, desktop computer.
> Nothing to mail.


Can I download to more than one device?


----------



## nuts&bolts

hammerhunter said:


> I would prefer a hard copy as well
> Thanks Allen


Gotcha on my list.
Now, 82 requests for the hard copy DISC version.


----------



## nuts&bolts

dnc said:


> Can I download to more than one device?


I am considering going to Vimeo On Demand,
a Streaming service.

*What’s the difference between “Rent” and “Buy” options for Vimeo On Demand?

Rent: Viewers can rent your videos for a time period that you select, anywhere from 1 day to 1 year. 
People who rent your work can stream it during this time frame, but cannot download it.

Buy: Buyers can watch the work for as long as it remains on Vimeo, and download it to their computers and devices DRM-free.*

The "purchase" price on Vimeo On Demand,
I will set at $25.

I need to think about the "RENT" option.


----------



## Rantz

I'd like to update my order to two. One download (I prefer download over streaming) and one hard copy (love a personalized autographed one lol). $50 is a bargain to pay for all of your hard work and this way I can watch it wherever/however I want


----------



## nuts&bolts

I will send a SPECIAL discount code to all the folks on the PRE-ORDER list,
that will work for a limited time,
so you can "BUY" the Vimeo On Demand downloadable version
of the DVD.

The General Public price,
will be HIGHER than $25.


----------



## nuts&bolts

Rantz said:


> I'd like to update my order to two. One download (I prefer download over streaming) and one hard copy (love a personalized autographed one lol). $50 is a bargain to pay for all of your hard work and this way I can watch it wherever/however I want


I have updated my records.

My understanding of Vimeo On Demand,
is that the "BUY" option, is the downloadable....

and the "RENT" option, is the streaming.

Hard Copy Disc version of the DVD is looking pretty popular,
so I probably have to find a pro to burn 1000 set lots, for the DVD set.


----------



## ultratec.joe

Alan
Don't know where I am at on the list but would prefer the DVD hard copy
Thanks


----------



## nuts&bolts

ultratec.joe said:


> Alan
> Don't know where I am at on the list but would prefer the DVD hard copy
> Thanks


Gotcha as Post #585
and I have updated my records that you prefer the hard copy DISC set.

Thank you.


----------



## bryanlenig119

I don't remember if i got on the list or now but I would take a hard copy


----------



## elkilla

Would love to have a hard copy


----------



## nuts&bolts

bryanlenig119 said:


> I don't remember if i got on the list or now but I would take a hard copy


Gotcha as Post #1638,
and I have updated my records that you prefer the hard copy disc version.


----------



## ELKAHOLIC400

Yo quero hard copy please


----------



## nuts&bolts

ELKAHOLIC400 said:


> Yo quero hard copy please


Will do. Thank you.


----------



## ornias

Hi,
I would like to have it either in download or hard copy version. How do I do?

Thanks a lot.

Pablo.


----------



## wv-outdoor

I'd like a hard copy!!


----------



## Va1981

I would like a hard copy and to say thanks for all the help you have provided on here for me and everyone else


----------



## nuts&bolts

ornias said:


> Hi,
> I would like to have it either in download or hard copy version. How do I do?
> 
> Thanks a lot.
> 
> Pablo.


Hello Pablo.

This thread is my PRE-ORDER thread.

I have not finished my work.
I will add your name to my very very very long list.

You are my second PRE-ORDER from Spain.
I will send you and everyone on my list a pm message,
when my work is complete.

The movie soundtrack is now merged and at final quality.
Now, I must add the pictures and the video clips, to make a complete movie.

I will have DISC version (hard copy) of the DVD. Probably 3 discs.
Shipping international is expensive. Shipping cost is extra, beyond the $25 price for the DVD Disc set.

So,
I am also considering Vimeo On Demand, where you can download an electronic version.
$25....for everyone on my PRE-ORDER list.


----------



## Wardbow

I'm in for a hard copy.
thanks.


----------



## nuts&bolts

Va1981 said:


> I would like a hard copy and to say thanks for all the help you have provided on here for me and everyone else


Welcome. I have you down for a HARD copy disc version.

Working on captions, for my hearing impaired students, and for international folks where English is not their first language.
Off to Iowa, later this week, for round 2 of my group seminar,
at Hitaga Archery.


----------



## SwVa_BowHunter

Hard copy for me as well


----------



## nuts&bolts

SwVa_BowHunter said:


> Hard copy for me as well


I have updated my records to show that you prefer the Hard Copy disc set.
Thank you.


----------



## Outlaw6

Hard copy for me.


----------



## xtfan

If orders are still being taken......I'd like a hard copy as well.


----------



## nuts&bolts

xtfan said:


> If orders are still being taken......I'd like a hard copy as well.


Yup.
You made the Pre-Order list.
So, you get the $25 price.
Shipping is extra.

Thank you.


----------



## GFL

Hard copy for me,and thanks for your help with questions


----------



## nuts&bolts

*FINISHED the captions....for the hearing impaired...on my DVD*

Captions are now finished.

Off to do my Iowa Seminar, round 2...flying out on Thursday.
I return Monday,
and back to the grind stone.


----------



## dwshel

I'd be interested in a hard copy pls.


----------



## Pushbutton2

nuts&bolts said:


> Captions are now finished.
> 
> Off to do my Iowa Seminar, round 2...flying out on Thursday.
> I return Monday,
> and back to the grind stone.


Archery Seminar?
I've got kin in the NW part of the state.


----------



## nuts&bolts

Pushbutton2 said:


> Archery Seminar?
> I've got kin in the NW part of the state.


Hitaga Archery.
All day Saturday and Sunday (June 14-15) 2014.

You can sign up on my website.
www.nutsandboltsarchery.com

$150.


----------



## Gowings10

I think I was on this list from a while ago, but hope I center get on the hard copy DVD list if not any trouble!!! Thanks!


----------



## FrArchery

If possible ill take a hard copy!


----------



## nuts&bolts

FrArchery said:


> If possible ill take a hard copy!


Gotcha added to my Pre-Order list.
Thank you.

Working on the pic/video clip list for the timeline...for the movie.


----------



## nuts&bolts

*TIME for Stage II - Everyone send me an email*

Hello Folks:

Nope.
Not done yet, but getting closer.

So,
in order to not overload my in box.....

I need everyone to send me an email,
so I can add your email address to my very very LOOOONG Pre-Order List.

[email protected]


----------



## nuts&bolts

Hello folks.

When you send me an email,
I also need your AT username,

so I can match your AT username,
with your real name, for ordering purposes.


----------



## nuts&bolts

Hello folks.

when you send me an email,
when you send your real name, and AT username...

let me know if you want a hard copy.
If you want a hard copy...

now is the time to give me your shipping address,
so I can build my shipping list, and invoice records....

when the time comes.


----------



## lsmerrill

If we are already on the long list do we need to do anything? By the way if it wasn't noted before I wanted a hard copy.


----------



## nuts&bolts

lsmerrill said:


> If we are already on the long list do we need to do anything? By the way if it wasn't noted before I wanted a hard copy.


Need you to send me an email,
with your real name,
with your AT username.

I need your mailing address.

I need the email to say that you want the hard copy.


----------



## Lamar Williams

I want one


----------



## Vik

Can I still get the pre-order price, or has that offer expired? If so I would like a hard copy. I will email with the info you requested in the other thread.

Thank you


----------



## nuts&bolts

Vik said:


> Can I still get the pre-order price, or has that offer expired? If so I would like a hard copy. I will email with the info you requested in the other thread.
> 
> Thank you


The special discount price is still remaining at $25

Until I finish my homework.

As long ad I am NOT finished..m
you get the GRAND OPENING special discount Price.

Hard copy versions have an extra cost for shipping.

Electronic downloadable has zero shipping costs.

Everyone on my Loooong list with AT username s
from this thread will get a pm message. ...

If you have not sent me an email
with both AT username and real name.

Since most folks are ordering the Hard Copy version


----------



## nuts&bolts

I need your shipping address for the hard copy version. 
Please tell me in your email what version you want.


----------



## nuts&bolts

Real name
AT username
Shipping address

If you want hard copy.

No pm messages....please.

My email is

[email protected]


----------



## nuts&bolts

I will finish my homework.

Not yet.

Special $25 price ends...when I complete my homework.
I want to burn a test lot of hard copy DVDs
and confirm quality.

Soooo there is still time.


----------



## rutcrzy98

hey alan,what is hard copy?paper?


----------



## Peter K

Email sent! I definitely need some of these!


----------



## Straight6

I would like one, downloadable version for me please.


----------



## David Bowie

Straight6 said:


> I would like one, downloadable version for me please.


Same here. Will send you an email.


----------



## nuts&bolts

Hi folks.
in the airport in Iowa.

Wrapped up my 2nd annual seminar at HItaga Archery.
This is a fundraiser for summer camp scholarships. 

Great folks at Hitaga Archery. 

Been here since Thu. I devote Fri to working with club members...the volunteer army.
Sat and Sun are for the seminar folks...mostly AT folks....a few locals.

We had great fun.

Had near zero internet the whole time here.

Back to the DVD on Tue.


----------



## naturalsteel

rutcrzy98 said:


> hey alan,what is hard copy?paper?


dvd


----------



## edshen

Email sent.


----------



## hman0512

E-mail sent.


----------



## Bhunter32

Hey nuts&bolts, I have been off of archerytalk for awhile do to work and other obligations. How do I go about getting your dvd? Let me know so I can order, maybe even 2. Thanks.


----------



## mdurham47

just seen this dvd offer, are there 2 dvd's (stage1 - 2)? Either way I'd like to get it


----------



## Bhunter32

So nuts&bolts, am I correct in that it would be 50 dollars for both stage 1 and 2 of your regular dvd that I can put in the dvd player and how much is shipping and how do I go about paying you? Thanks.


----------



## nuts&bolts

Bhunter32 said:


> So nuts&bolts, am I correct in that it would be 50 dollars for both stage 1 and 2 of your regular dvd that I can put in the dvd player and how much is shipping and how do I go about paying you? Thanks.


This long thread was first stage....to gauge interest.
Now...I am getting closer to finishing.

I have finished the movie soundtrack.
90% of folks want hard copy.

I have thousands of folks with just the AT USERNAME. 

Sooo I want a head start for the ordering process for hard copies.

I need full name.
I need full shipping address. 

Getting shipping address from everyone is my "Stage2".

Need more than just AT USERNAME in order to ship DVDs.
Want to avoid getting thousands of emails all at once...

Cuz shipping DVDS is COMPLETELY manual
as in I have to log the order
as in I have to verify address is correct.

Want to do the addresses in advance
as much as possible.


----------



## nuts&bolts

Bhunter32 said:


> So nuts&bolts, am I correct in that it would be 50 dollars for both stage 1 and 2 of your regular dvd that I can put in the dvd player and how much is shipping and how do I go about paying you? Thanks.


I have enough material for future releases.

Current DVD release is 2 hrs 23 minutes.
$25 DVD price for the whole set.
Mailing is extra cost.

Do not know mailing costs
cuz I don't know shipping weight.

I will send payment details later.


----------



## nuts&bolts

mdurham47 said:


> just seen this dvd offer, are there 2 dvd's (stage1 - 2)? Either way I'd like to get it


DVD set is 2 hrs 23 minutes. 
$25 for DVD set.
Mailing for DISC version is extra. 

Electronic downloadable version also WILL be available. 

Not ready yet.

Send email to [email protected]
with full name
with shipping address

So I can build shipping labels in advance.


----------



## nuts&bolts

Sooo I have built a list of EVERY AT username
for folks who have posted on this thread.

Sooo now I need every who posted on this thread
to contact me with full name and shipping address.

If I do not get an email
then I will send a pm to get shipping info.


----------



## nuts&bolts

When I finish the DVD set...

Then folks who order the DVD set
AFTER I finish my homework...

They will pay full price.


----------



## nuts&bolts

Sooo just by posting on this thread
gives you the $25 pre-order
special pricing.


----------



## nuts&bolts

Step one...post on this thread.

Step two....gotta get me your shipping address.

[email protected]


----------



## rdraper_3

Just sent you a PM with myname and address


----------



## ScrappyDoo

Count me in! Just emailed shipping info!


----------



## B-Dob

Email sent with the info you needed. I would also like a hard copy!


----------



## jlallone

count me in.


----------



## bman2909

I would also love to have one.


----------



## Doc Stone

I would like one=
thanks 
Doc stone
email sent with mailing address


----------



## kimbro25

I would like one, sent you a e mail 
Thanks Larry Kimbro


----------



## Bow-junky

I'll take one


----------



## pola_bear

ditto


----------



## KimTo

Email sent.


----------



## trav1021

im in


----------



## big bone hunter

Just sent E-Mail


----------



## nuts&bolts

Thank you.

Pleasr send email with shipping info.......if you want DVD disc set.

My email is in my signature.

[email protected]


----------



## nuts&bolts

Since the pre-orders are in the thousands...
i need to get a head start on shipping labels.

I will work on figuring out how to make on online form
to collect shipping info...

So i do not have to continue with manual recording
Shipping info for labels.


----------



## JTank70

I emailed my info a week or two ago for a dvd set but did not post on the thread until now.

Thanks
JT


----------



## nuts&bolts

JTank70 said:


> I emailed my info a week or two ago for a dvd set but did not post on the thread until now.
> 
> Thanks
> JT


Thank you.
email works...so i can build shipping label list.

At least until i teach myself html
so i can create a shipping web form 
for the paypal payment option...

Which should automatically collect shipping info.


----------



## nuts&bolts

Sooo for now..

Relying on email to get shipping info
and real name
and AT username.

[email protected]


----------



## rduchateau2954

Haha did you ever think it would turn out like this? Maybe somebody with some HTML experience could give him a hand?


----------



## PLINKING.40

just sent PM, I think.?
Gary


----------



## nuts&bolts

PLINKING.40 said:


> just sent PM, I think.?
> Gary


Hello Gary.

Please send to me EMAIL.

[email protected]

Need your full name,
need your email address (this is automatic, when you send me your info by EMAIL)
and
need full shipping address.


----------



## SierraMtns

nuts&bolts said:


> Hello Gary.
> 
> Please send to me EMAIL.
> 
> [email protected]
> 
> Need your full name,
> need your email address (this is automatic, when you send me your info by EMAIL)
> and
> need full shipping address.


I sent you an email. 

Does this mean the DVD is getting close to release? 

I am excited and cant wait.


----------



## nuts&bolts

SierraMtns said:


> I sent you an email.
> 
> Does this mean the DVD is getting close to release?
> 
> I am excited and cant wait.


Getting close.

I am editing photos,
for merging with the movie soundtrack.

Audio soundtrack editing is complete,
at Blu Ray Quality. 2 hrs 23 minutes, 19 seconds.

So,
gotta put the photos and video clips into the movie soundtrack,
and combine into a single movie file, MASSIVE movie file.

Everything is at hi-def.

Folks who order the download version,
(I plan to use Vimeo) get full blown Blu-Ray quality.

Folks who order the DVD,
well,
the conversion to hard copy DISC version...(DVD)
will only get DVD quality, cuz...I am making DVDs...

probably will need 3 DVD discs to fit everything,
at maximum DVD quality.

Gotta test drive Vimeo for the download version.

Gotta do a test run,
on the commercial DVD disc burn,
and when the test drive is successful...

will order up 1000 set lots, at a time,
for the DISC version.

Then,
upgrade my website to automatically take orders,
and record the shipping information..

*I don't know how to program HTML..YET..but, I will*

so,
in the mean time,
I am manually taking Shipping INFO,
when folks EMAIL me...
their shipping info.

No money,
not right now,
not until I have product to ship.

*[email protected]*


----------



## Zonablazer

Do you have me on your list? I'm pretty sure I posted here for 1 copy but I cannot find my post.


----------



## nuts&bolts

Zonablazer said:


> Do you have me on your list? I'm pretty sure I posted here for 1 copy but I cannot find my post.


I need an email from you,
to collect shipping address info,
if you want a DVD Disc version.

If you want a downloadable version,
I still need an email from you,
so I can notify you that the downloadable version is ready to go.


----------



## nuts&bolts

Zonablazer said:


> Do you have me on your list? I'm pretty sure I posted here for 1 copy but I cannot find my post.


I have you as Post #2224,
so this means,
you qualify for the discounted price of $25
for the downloadable version.

If you want the Disc Version,
then,
price is still $25, no matter how many DISCs I need, to stuff the entire 2 hr, 23 minute, 19 second soundtrack, plus photos/video clips.
Probably 3 disc set.

Shipping costs are extra,
and depends on weight.

Don't know the weight yet,
cuz I have not finished my homework.


----------



## nuts&bolts

Zonablazer said:


> Do you have me on your list? I'm pretty sure I posted here for 1 copy but I cannot find my post.


The website,
when I finish upgrading my website,
will have the FULL PRICE listed on the website.

Sooo,
when I get everyone's EMAIL...

with shipping info,
with full name..

I will provide a discount code,
for you folks to enter on the WEB FORM...

when I figure out how to do a WEB FORM...

and this way,
the FULL price will drop down to the $25 DISCOUNT price....

soon as I figure out HTML
and two tier pricing structures.

See why I need your EMAIL?

*So,
I can give you folks,
the CODE....to get your $25 pricing structure.*


----------



## Zonablazer

I'll take the downloadable version and will send you an email right now. Thanks !



nuts&bolts said:


> I have you as Post #2224,
> so this means,
> you qualify for the discounted price of $25
> for the downloadable version.
> 
> If you want the Disc Version,
> then,
> price is still $25, no matter how many DISCs I need, to stuff the entire 2 hr, 23 minute, 19 second soundtrack, plus photos/video clips.
> Probably 3 disc set.
> 
> Shipping costs are extra,
> and depends on weight.
> 
> Don't know the weight yet,
> cuz I have not finished my homework.


----------



## nuts&bolts

Folks who do NOT email me...

but,
they are on my LOOOONG list of folks who posted on this thread...

*I will send a pm message
and try to get them to send me an EMAIL.*


----------



## nuts&bolts

Sooo,
I have about 3000+ folks worldwide,
who have posted on this thread.

*Sooo,
I will provide the DISCOUNT CODE to these 3000 folks,
cuz they are on my LIST.*

Soo,
any folks who catch this thread,
and send me an email...

they get added to my LOOOONG LIST,
and

when I have the website upgraded to have a WEB FORM
when I have product mass produced professionally (DISC VERSION)
when I have the download version ready to fly on Vimeo...

then,
I send out the email
with the payment instructions
and
with the DISCOUNT CODE,
so you folks can all get the SPECIAL $25 pricing.

*When I finish my homework,
if folks are NOT on my list,

they hear about the DVD AFTERWARDS...
these folks get to pay FULL price.*


----------



## Zonablazer

Email sent


----------



## nuts&bolts

My email.

[email protected]

*Tell your friends, to send me an EMAIL...with FULL NAME, with FULL shipping address*
so your friends can qualify for the $25 pricing.

They can decide if they want to purchase,
later.

This is only to get their name on a list,
so they have the OPTION to pay $25
for over 2 hrs of material.


----------



## reezen11

email sent ...


----------



## Bhunter32

nuts&bolts, what is your email address? Thanks.


----------



## nuts&bolts

Bhunter32 said:


> nuts&bolts, what is your email address? Thanks.



I have added my address to my Signature.

[email protected]


----------



## Pushbutton2

nuts&bolts said:


> I have added my address to my Signature.
> 
> [email protected]


Cause you ate Awesome!


----------



## Pushbutton2

Pushbutton2 said:


> Cause you ate Awesome!


Oops. Typo...

Cause you ARE awesome!


----------



## Cougar10X

I definitely want one...Not sure if you're selling already or not...Just catching up to all the threads...I'm new here...


----------



## nuts&bolts

Cougar10X said:


> I definitely want one...Not sure if you're selling already or not...Just catching up to all the threads...I'm new here...


Send me an email...

[email protected]

with your AT username,
with your first and last name,
with your shipping address

and let me know if you want the hard copy disc version (probably 3 DVDs)
or
if you want the electronic download version.


----------



## skullerud

So happy to see that your closing in on a release date. Been waiting for ever for it


----------



## Dmack

Email sent


----------



## Mark S.

Was someone going to contact those who want them?


----------



## Govtrapper

Sorry just now read all of this lol. I sent you an email. Thanks again.


----------



## 13bonatter69

Email sent


----------



## nuts&bolts

Mark S. said:


> Was someone going to contact those who want them?


Yup.

I have a list of folks over 3000 names long.
Sending a pm message
to folks who have not sent me an email...

*[email protected]*

Sooo,
lots of folks have sent emails,
with first and last name,
with shipping info.

I have 2500+ names who have not sent me an email.

Sooo,
I have sent out nearly 700 pm messages,
to folks to confirm their interest
to confirm shipping address, etc.


So,
I am sending pm messages,
to AT usernames, in alpha order.

I am up to the "H" level.


----------



## rduchateau2954

Lol


----------



## kawiguy

I would like a video. Sending email now


----------



## Outsider

Email sent


----------



## HeyBarn

Email sent.


----------



## Put it Going

I will take one.


----------



## WildmanWilson

Any updates on how much longer and also the cost?


----------



## Rex D

WildmanWilson said:


> Any updates on how much longer and also the cost?


Early 2018 

Between $25 and $100


----------



## nuts&bolts

WildmanWilson said:


> Any updates on how much longer and also the cost?


Send me an email, with your first/last name,
with your AT username,
with your shipping address.

$25 for the download version.
$25 for the DISC version (probably 3 discs).

2 hrs 23 minutes, 19 seconds. Movie soundtrack is complete.

When I finish my homework, the $25 Pre-Order pricing offer ENDS.


----------



## DBLlungIT

I'm in for one.


----------



## Govtrapper

Man I'm excited for this wish it was coming soon but I know how busy you are. Just glad to have a chance


----------



## nevadawolf42

I'll take one please


----------



## castnblast44

I would like to get on the pre-order list. Please and Thank you. Looking forward to it.


----------



## multi-target

I'm interested in one n thanks for sharing your knowledge.


----------



## timothymattson

I want one!


----------



## mnfuel

Email sent


----------



## FiveOarcher

count me in also…….long time follower


----------



## nuts&bolts

FiveOarcher said:


> count me in also…….long time follower


Need you to send an email to me.

[email protected]

Need AT user name.
Need first and last name.
Need full shipping address.

*Send to my EMAIL only.*

No pm messages, please.


----------



## n.vodden

Email sent with all the details - thanks for this, really appreciate the effort you are putting into this for us all


----------



## Hep

E-mail sent


----------



## Buckaroo2

email sent


----------



## harleynut

email sent


----------



## lilbin86

Email sent


----------



## ithaqua

Any date??? I have 2 bows to tune, and would have liked to get the DVD to tune them as good as possible... but I can't make my friends to wait more if I can't give them a date. At least I'll do it the old method, but I would have done it better.


----------



## bigfreak

Email sent


----------



## MikeUSNRet

Just sent email


----------



## Pijetro

Sorry, but do I send money via PayPal on your Email address?
I can't wait.


----------



## nuts&bolts

Pijetro said:


> Sorry, but do I send money via PayPal on your Email address?
> I can't wait.


Please,
no money right now.

The email address, is only to provide a shipping address,
so I can get a head start on shipping labels.

I will send an email,
to you when the DVDs are ready to ship. I will send payment instructions at that time.

I need to upgrade my website to automatically collecting shipping info,
and to accept online payment.


----------



## Pijetro

Thank you
Email sent with Canadian address, or optional US address if it's too much headache..
BTW, 
2.5 hours should fit on ONE Double Layered +R disc.
I do videography and DVD burning this as a side business, and was surprised that there are three DVDs included in the price.
I'm sure that going to one Double layered +R disc will save you money and time.

If there's anyway I can help, please let me know.


----------



## BobBenson

I will buy one.


----------



## holtv663

email sent. - Thanks!


----------



## Blue Tick

I'm interested in a DVD as well. Please PM me what is needed to get one.


----------



## nuts&bolts

Blue Tick said:


> I'm interested in a DVD as well. Please PM me what is needed to get one.


Just send me an email.

[email protected]

1) need first and last name
2) need AT Username
3) need full shipping address
4) no payment at this time

I am trying to get a head start on typing all the shipping labels.

I have thousands to type out.

I will send an email to everyone, when the DVDs are ready to ship.
I will send payment instructions, at that time.

$25 plus mailing costs.
Probably USPS Priority Mail, Flat Rate shipping,
unless I find something cheaper.

Been working day and night on the DVD.
Working on the audio right now.


----------



## big island john

boy howdy count me in !


----------



## BackcountryBull

Email sent. Thanks!


----------



## AFL29

Me, for sure


----------



## slfmade

Email Sent


----------



## Blueberry_DLD

Well ya


----------



## Txrammer

One for me!!!


----------



## nuts&bolts

Txrammer said:


> One for me!!!


Thank you.
Please send me an email.

[email protected]

Need first and last name.
Need AT username.
Need full shipping address.

This way I can track each order, by the email.
PM message won't work.
Not possible to track thousands of orders by pm message.


----------



## pcbowjunky

email sent


----------



## peanut perry

one for me to Please


----------



## Jcb2005

email sent


----------



## tripleb2431

I sent you e mail but never received a reply did you get mine?


----------



## torana9x

Is there going to be a downloadable version?


----------



## Outsider

nuts&bolts said:


> $25 plus mailing costs.
> Probably USPS Priority Mail, Flat Rate shipping,
> unless I find something cheaper.


Have you tried USPS First Class Mail? It is like $2


----------



## mrchaos102

USPS has "media" mail......much cheaper....cant wait gor this video.


----------



## mitchell

I'll pay the extra shipping cost. It will be well worth it.


----------



## ebroughton

Email sent, thank you Alan.


----------



## Heavy hoyt man

Ok count me in.


----------



## BKING267

Email sent Alan looking forward to the dvd


----------



## Brandon42166

Hey I replied to your email did you receive it?


----------



## nuts&bolts

Brandon42166 said:


> Hey I replied to your email did you receive it?


Yup, got all your shipping info. You are on my list,
and I am cranking on the DVD, and then, gotta hand type several thousand mailing labels.

When the DVDs are ready to ship,
everyone that sent me an email,
gets a return email.

That way, I can let folks know that the DVDs are ready to ship,
and I will send payment instructions at that time
and then,
I can figure out how to mail several thousand DVDs all over the world.


----------



## Brandon42166

Thanks just wanted to confirm you got my email!!! Sounds like you need a vacation !!! Good thing deer season almost here!!!


----------



## nuts&bolts

tripleb2431 said:


> I sent you e mail but never received a reply did you get mine?


Yup, got your email. I am getting thousands of emails.
If there is a question, I send a reply.


----------



## nuts&bolts

Pysiek said:


> Have you tried USPS First Class Mail? It is like $2


I don't have final packaging yet.
Need to finalize artwork. I don't have total weight on the package yet.
Not sure how many discs. The audio file is massive. The video file will probably be massive.
So the full blown Blu Ray file, will be HUGE. The download version is going to be large.

Have not burned a test DVD yet, so not sure what size the file will be, after compression down to DVD quality.
So maybe a cardboard sleeve.

Then, small cardboard box?
Padded envelope?
Want to avoid the cracked DVD disc, and then shipping out a second time.

The USPS Priority Mail, Flat Rate box seems to offer more protection than a padded envelope.

If I do a plastic jewel case, in the padded envelope, then the weight goes up, but it is more protection than a cardboard sleeve.

Packaging.
Not finalized yet.


----------



## hawk45

I'd gladly pay the extra $5 for a box over an envelope to make sure your treasure chest of knowledge is delivered in one piece. 
Thanks again for do all this brother.


----------



## nuts&bolts

torana9x said:


> Is there going to be a downloadable version?



Definitely.
Download version will be uploaded to Vimeo.

I am going the download route, primarily for international folks.

$25 USD for the download version.
$25 plus mailing costs for the DVD version.

These are the pre-order prices.
You must send me an email, even if you want the download version.

*[email protected]*

I will send you a discount code to use,
on Vimeo.com.

No email,
then you pay the general public price.

Must receive email, prior to my finishing my homework.

I am getting close.


----------



## nuts&bolts

tripleb2431 said:


> I sent you e mail but never received a reply did you get mine?


Yup, got your email.
Thank you.


----------



## Fury90flier

I can say that if you're going to use Vimo, I will NOT be using the download feature. Too much of a PIA to get it to work. I imagine it's fine if you have no firewall, no script blocking etc. But if you're trying to protect your machine...you can easily have difficulty.

Recently had an issue with Vimo with the Safe Sport certification. Actually this problem has been going on for months- I nore USA archery could get it to work. All the other normal stuff worked fine...flash player, youtube what ever else is generally used.

It took almost 2 hours of turning this on, this off- restart bla bla...Huge PIA. 

some one said, "just unprotect your machine"...um, uh- NO. how about host the data properly so people don't have leave the machine open to attack.

sorry for a little rant. Just want to let you know there can be issues with the format mentioned.


I haven't kept up with the status of this....will DVD's be available to go out by Christmas?


----------



## eyedoc

email sent


----------



## Nomad022

Count me in..... frankenbow here I come!!


----------



## camosolo

Email sent.


----------



## nuts&bolts

Thank you all.

So, been taking breaks from making the DVD,
and stumbled onto bowboysp's 
How's My Form, thread.

Great story.

Sooo, bowboysp, asked for form advice.

He posted up these photos.


----------



## nuts&bolts

He got advice that his BOW DL is too long.
He got advice that his BOW DL is too short.
He got advice that his BOW DL is just fine.


----------



## nuts&bolts

Sooo,
you know me.

I GOTS to have my lines...on a CLEANED UP photo.
I dropped the contrast, so folks could SEE how far back the nock was landing on his head.

I added LINES to darken up the bowstring.

I added DASHED lines to show where the backbone is lining up with his NECK bone.



WITH a cleaned up photo,
with the LINES added,
then...

it is EASIER for folks to see how far back the nock is landing on his HEAD.

THIS is important.


----------



## nuts&bolts

Has to do with LINE OF SIGHT.


----------



## nuts&bolts

My explanation of why LINE OF SIGHT matters.


----------



## nuts&bolts

Sooo,
bowboysp and I talk a little bit, over pm messages.

Here is his follow up post, on his How's My Form thread.


----------



## nuts&bolts

His NEW FORM, after bowboysp and I talk a little bit.



We made NO changes to the bow,
just a new understanding of how a bow
of how a shooter, can work together.


----------



## nuts&bolts

This is another follow up post,
but I added the BEFORE photo.

So,
this is IMPORTANT.

I told bowboysp, that the NEW form will FEEL unfamiliar.

So,
spend some QUALITY TIME, at POINT BLANK RANGE,
to learn the FEEL of your new landmarks, your NEW shooting posture.

He did.
SPENT an hour, just firing arrows, learning the FEEL, the new LAY of the land...
at POINT BLANK RANGE.


----------



## bowboysp

nuts&bolts said:


> He got advice that his BOW DL is too long.
> He got advice that his BOW DL is too short.
> He got advice that his BOW DL is just fine.


it was just fine, and with nuts&bolts advice im shooting great and better than ever before... Email sent for DVD


----------



## nuts&bolts

20 yards.
bowboysp.

NEW form.
No changes to the bow.
JUST the shooter.
NEW shooting Posture.
NEW understanding of how things CAN work.

GREAT shooting.


----------



## nuts&bolts

Another follow up post, from bowboysp.

30 yards.
TWO shots.

DANGEROUS...DEADLY ACCURATE...ONE shot...ok,
TWO SHOTS...ONE dead nock...busted nock bushing.


----------



## nuts&bolts

This is what I will try to teach in the DVD.
HOW I see what I see.
A system to do the detective work.

To quote bowboysp....

*"ALL in all, if you are struggling...it's not always what you think."*


----------



## nuts&bolts

Yes,
the string does not touch his nose.

His new secret weapon.

A kisser button.





RESULTS based tuning and teaching.





We WILL find out what it takes
to make your bow work for YOU,
when you shoot your bow, in your own hands.


----------



## Fury90flier

thanks for posting...nice to see what happens with form change.

Just want to add a little something.

I see most people draw the bow and when they reach the end, that's it- they just move release hand to anchor--bow arm never changes.

When I draw- I draw low across my chest then bring the entire rig up. This allows me to start at my anchor point and push the bow forward...helps to keep from leaning, allows me to get that bow arm out, helps to keep draw arm in line with the arrow.

but more importantly, when I'm helping a customer, it allows me to shoot shorter draw lengths...not necessarily very accurately but much more accurately than had I just pulled back and have an anchor somewhere in front of my face.

sorry to hijack--


----------



## nuts&bolts

Fury90flier said:


> thanks for posting...nice to see what happens with form change.
> 
> Just want to add a little something.
> 
> I see most people draw the bow and when they reach the end, that's it- they just move release hand to anchor--bow arm never changes.
> 
> When I draw- I draw low across my chest then bring the entire rig up. This allows me to start at my anchor point and push the bow forward...helps to keep from leaning, allows me to get that bow arm out, helps to keep draw arm in line with the arrow.
> 
> but more importantly, when I'm helping a customer, it allows me to shoot shorter draw lengths...not necessarily very accurately but much more accurately than had I just pulled back and have an anchor somewhere in front of my face.
> 
> sorry to hijack--


NOT what I teach.

I teach quite the opposite.
Static bow arm.
Release hand is the only thing that moves.

Detective work.
I look for the most compact movement,
a system where we can reduce variables.

If a system has three steps to reach anchor
if a system has two steps to reach anchor
if a system has only one step to reach anchor...

I will look for the most efficient, least number of steps to get to anchor...
if there are no medical issues.

IF working with someone with a SLAP tear,
IF working with someone with rotator cuff damage (pre-surgical or post surgery)
then..

I look into work-arounds,
to avoid over-loading the damaged shoulder muscle area...
cuz certain motions increase wear and tear.

For someone with no shoulder damage,
no medical issues..

I don't teach the low draw across the chest
and then bring the entire system up to anchor height...

not for the standard, typical no medical issues case
which is what I assume, for my DVD.

bowbowsp's
How's My Form Thread
is an example of my "detective methods"
so I wanted to tell the story
for how my system works....

to tell the story that like bowbowsp says...

*all in all....if you are struggling...it's not always what you think.*


So,
since this thread is not a how's my form thread,
and not coaches corner....

would like to stick to what I intend to cover in the DVD.


----------



## nuts&bolts

So,
to be clear...

my instructions to bowboysp,
what to forget about string touching the nose...temporarily.

Let's do an experiment.

I asked bowbowsp
to do exactly what I call a ONE step draw to his NEW anchor,
let's fully extend the bow arm, as far as we can....just for an experiment,
to see what happens.

Let the nock slide as far forwards as the nock wants to slide forwards.

BEFORE...



bowboysp, putting his release on HIS ANCHOR.

I told bowbowsp, to temporarily have AMNESIA.
FORGET about "YOUR ANCHOR".
Forget about string touching the nose.



He did.
He temporarily turned off his BRAIN.

Just for a one time experiment, for a ONE TIME photo.

So,
here is the ONE TIME experiment, the RESULT of fully extending his bow arm.

He sent me this TEST PHOTO, the experiment.



I told him, I told bowbowsp,
that the TEST PHOTO looks GREAT.


----------



## nuts&bolts

So,
since bowboysp has still TEMPORARY amnesia...

I told bowboysp, to go fire LOTS of arrows
at POINT BLANK range, like 2 YARDS...to learn the FEEL of this NEW shooting posture.

There is no more YOUR ANCHOR,
cuz,
we have that temporary AMNESIA still going on.

We have an EXPERIMENTAL new posture.
PUSH bow arm to full extension.
NO low draw across the chest,
cuz...as far as I know...bowboysp has NO medical issues...in the shoulders.

So,
shoulder height target,
level arrow, 
sight raised up to BLOCK your view of the shoulder height bullseye

bow arm FULLY EXTENDED to the NEW experimental shooting posture,
with FULL EXTENSION...

I told bowboysp,
that this will feel WEIRD,
so we need to shoot LOTS of arrows at POINT BLANK range,
to build a new level of familiarity.

He did.

Spent an HOUR at 2 yards. PERFECT. bowboysp, did this all on his own.

THEN,
and ONLY THEN,
did bowboysp, go and try out his new EXPERIMENTAL shooting posture.

Yup,
the string did not touch his nose.

NOT EVEN CLOSE.

I told bowboysp, that the STRING will NOT touch your nose.

USE a kisser button, to give you that EXTRA level of assurance,
that EXTRA point of contact.

So,
bowboysp, came up with his NEW secret weapon.



NOW,
bowboysp, can FULLY extend his bow arm, to his new EXPERIMENTAL shooting posture

NOW,
bowboysp, can have that EXTRA point of contact, his HALF d-loop kisser button

no drawing low, ...(Step 1)
no hitting his OLD anchor first, ...(Step 2)
then change his OLD bow arm position to the NEW bow arm position...(Step 3)
no then doing ELEVATOR UP to hit final release hand AND bow hand AND bow arm elevation...(Step 4)

YES,
I recognize where this system comes from.
I just don't teach that system.

I prefer the more direct approach.

However,
I did not go over HOW to pull back the bowstring with bowboysp.

I only instructed bowboysp, to PUSH his bow arm to FULL extension.
Then, I said let's see where the nock lands on your face...just LET it happen.

Then, I said, Let's Run With It.

Take your NEW shooting posture, for a TEST DRIVE.

And,
here are the RESULTS.


----------



## nuts&bolts

Sooo,
in MY DVD...

I teach Minimally Invasive Surgery.

WHAT does that mean?

I have an order to things.
I have a system.

I will teach all who are interested, MY SYSTEM.

We ALWAYS look at the bow FIRST.
We ALWAYS also look at form, shooting posture.

BEFORE we fire the first arrow.
WE tune the bow to a GOOD starting point. I will show you how, in the DVD.

WE also look at your SHOOTING POSTURE.
For my private students, I have them send me a HEAD to TOE photo.

Then,
I analyze shooting posture.

Obviously, I cannot do that in a DVD.

So,
I will TEACH you, what I see
and what it means,
and how I suggest making CHANGES
and WHY I suggest making those CHANGES.

Then,
we TEST what happens,
when you have TEMPORARY amnesia

we TEST what happens,
when you COMPLETELY FORGET about "your anchor"...

just like bowboysp.

Based on the TEST results...
the PHOTOS of your test results...

then,
I teach you how to interpret the TEST results.

Like bowboysp says...

*...IT IS NOT ALWAYS WHAT YOU THINK...*


----------



## nuts&bolts

So,
for bowboysp...

we never discussed HOW to pull back the bowstring.

Do the minimum steps,
keep the system efficient.

Same goes for instruction.

Try the minimum changes to the shooter.

FOR bowboysp,
just extending the bow arm to FULL extension, to see what happens.

Explaining to bowboysp, that the nock will slide forwards...just let if happen.
Let's see what we get.

Then,
a new FORM photo, head to toe,
with bowboysp, trying to stand up straight.

There are A WHOLE BUNCH of reasons what balanced weight on both legs,
has a WHOLE BUNCH of GOOD side effects...which I explain in the DVD.

Yes,
some folks noticed that the FOREARM angle went MUCH MORE DOWNHILL...from elbow to wrist (release side).

I explain in the DVD, why this is a GOOD THING.

SOME folks still think bowboysp, has too short of a draw length,
and continue to ignore the RESULTS.

*...IT is not always WHAT you think...*



Yes,
more lines on the BEFORE photo.

I will explain in the DVD, the HOW and the WHY for my lines.

Folks on the bowboysp How's My Form thread...
opinions were all OVER the place.

Some said draw length WAY WAY too short...make it LONGER.
Some said draw length TOO LONG...make it shorter.
Maybe ONE said the DL could be AOK.

My LINES on the photos, help me analyze a person's form.
I can teach you to, how to analyze your OWN form.

*...IT is not always what you think...*

Wise words from bowboysp.

In the end,
ZERO changes to the bow.

In the end,
LOTS of changes for bowboysp...EXPERIMENTAL shooting posture.

FULL extension on the bow arm.

LEARNING how to shoot a bow with ZERO contact on the string and the nose.

NEW secret weapon, developed by bowboysp.



HALF a d-loop, to give him that extra assurance,
that EXTRA...that something extra to touch his face,

cuz the nose and string...well, they are under a TRIAL separation.

KILLING nocks at 30 yards


----------



## nuts&bolts

Sooo,
bowboysp WAS going to sell his bow.

So,
bowboysp WAS going to try a 26.5 inch DL, instead of his 28 inch DL, Mathews Z9.

So,
bowboysp was USING HIS ANCHOR....like he HEARD it was supposed to be
knuckle on the corner of his jaw
string touching DA NOSE



but,
he tried TEMPORARY amnesia

he FORGOT about HIS ANCHOR

he FORGOT about STRING and the NOSE...they are under a TRIAL separation

cuz, when he used HIS ANCHOR
cuz when he put his knuckle on the corner of his jawbone
cuz, when he put the STRING on da NOSE

bowboysp, could not HOLD on the dot
bowboysp, was holding a FOOT LOW, below the dot
bowboysp, was "fighting the bow to get the dot up to the bullseye".

HOLDING LOW
FIGHTING bow to get dot up to the bullseye.

Hmmmmmm.

HOW many folks would tell bowboysp,
that he has.....

you know....

the DISEASE of Target Panic?

*...it's NOT always what you think...*


----------



## nuts&bolts

There are HUNDREDS of ways to assemble a puzzle.

I will teach you ONE way to assemble a puzzle.

A shooter and his bow, are just a really really BIG puzzle.

My way of doing things,
MY system of looking at things is just ONE WAY.

I can teach you how to look at things,
how to look at a picture of yourself,
how to see what I see in a photo...
and then

we will see if we can figure out YOUR puzzle.

SEND me an email.

[email protected]

IF you want a dvd.
I have thousands of shipping labels to hand type.

No money at this time.

EMAIL please. NO pm messages.
Cannot track thousands of orders on the AT pm message system.

1) first and last name.
2) AT username
3) full shipping address

This way,
I can send a return email,
that the DVDs are ready.

This way,
if you send me an EMAIL,
then, I can email you back,
with payment instructions,
when the time comes.


----------



## bradA

Email sent for a DVD Thanks


----------



## nuts&bolts

Update on the DVD.

191 pages on latest movie script re-write.
5411 lines.

Indexing the script.

Sale is ending soon,
on my DVD...How to Tune, How to Shoot your Compound Bow.

$25 Pre-Order pricing,
IF you send me an email....no pm messages, please.

Must send me an email.

1) I need a first and last name.
2) I need your AT username.
3) I need a full shipping address.

by EMAIL.

[email protected].

This way,
I can send a return email to you,
to let you know that I am ready to ship to you.

This way,
I can send a return email to you,
with payment instructions.

So,
no money at this time.

JUST a name.
JUST your shipping address.

I have thousands of mailing labels to type, by hand.

DISC version.
$25 plus mailing costs.
USPS Priority Mail, Flat Rate Shipping.

DOWNLOAD version.
I plan to upload to Vimeo.com

Yes,
you can purchase DVDs on Vimeo.

YES, you can stream it.
YES, you can also download the DVD to your device.


*VIMEO FAQ

Can I watch the Vimeo on Demand videos on my smartphone, TV, and other devices?

Absolutely! Vimeo On Demand titles that you purchased are automatically added to your Watch Later queue. 
When you log in to Vimeo on your Apple TV, smartphone, or other connected device, simply navigate to Watch Later to access your purchases.*


*What’s the difference between “renting” and “buying” Vimeo On Demand videos?

With Vimeo On Demand, you can make two kinds of purchases:

Rent: When you rent videos, you will be able to stream the videos anytime during the specified rental period.

Buy: When you buy videos, 
you will be able to stream the video for as long as it remains on Vimeo, and 

download it to your computer and devices, DRM-free.*



So,
the DISC version costs more,
cuz of the USPS Priority Mail, Flat Rate Shipping,
$25 USD plus mailing costs.

For domestic shipping,
USPS Priority Mail, Flat Rate Shipping.

For international shipping,
USPS First Class International Post.


So,
the DOWNLOAD version is cheaper,
just $25 USD.

The DOWNLOAD version is full Blu Ray quality.
The DISC version, is downgraded to DVD quality, cuz these are DVD discs.


----------



## tirving

I've had really good experiences with Vimeo videos on demand. Just an FYI


----------



## CT bowhunter78

I'll be wanting one


----------



## Germanworker1

I would like one


----------



## nuts&bolts

CT bowhunter78 said:


> I'll be wanting one


Hello CT bowhunter78.

Please send me an email.

[email protected]

I need your AT username.
I need your shipping address
I need a first and last name.

Thank you.

Alan


----------



## nuts&bolts

Germanworker1 said:


> I would like one


Hello Germanwork1.

Please send me an email.

[email protected]

I need your AT username.
I need your shipping address
I need a first and last name.

Thank you.

Alan


----------



## klinde

I'm in


----------



## nuts&bolts

Send an email
to [email protected].

AT username
First and last name
Full shipping address.


----------



## bugeaterNE

I would like one...!


----------



## nuts&bolts

bugeaterNE said:


> I would like one...!


Please send me an email with THREE pieces of info.

First and last name
AT username
Full Shipping Address

[email protected]


----------



## elkbow69

just sent you an email Alan


----------



## offthemap

Alan, I just sent you an email for the DVD...

I have been following and using the information that you have provided over the last two years and I became very precise and then accurate with my bow. Honestly, the best shooting I have ever done. HOWEVER, I just had my string replaced and need to focus more on tuning as to my the timing of my cams, twists in cables and strings and nock height because I feel that one or possibly two of these are out of sync. Thanks for all of the info!


----------



## nuts&bolts

offthemap said:


> Alan, I just sent you an email for the DVD...
> 
> I have been following and using the information that you have provided over the last two years and I became very precise and then accurate with my bow. Honestly, the best shooting I have ever done. HOWEVER, I just had my string replaced and need to focus more on tuning as to my the timing of my cams, twists in cables and strings and nock height because I feel that one or possibly two of these are out of sync. Thanks for all of the info!



I go over all these details in the DVD.

1) set the d-loop, the nock height to whatever makes you happy..either LEVEL or TAIL HIGH.

2) now, lock down the d-loop and NEVER touch it again. We will tune everything else, to make it all work.

3) Set the buss cable length, with ADDED TWISTS to boost draw weight higher...or remove twists, to DROP draw weight lower.
....tweak the buss cable to get the MAX draw weight that makes you HAPPY (limb bolts at maximum)

4) now, we set the cam sync, on the control cable...you can use a draw board to save time...you can skip the draw board

RESULTS based tuning.

TWEAK the control cable, LONGER or SHORTER....until you get THIS result.



20 yards.
Shoulder Height.
Horizontal Strip of masking tape

Fire a fletched arrow, until you HIT the top edge.
Now,
with no changes to the bow, fire a bareshaft arrow.

IF the bareshaft arrow hits HIGH or LOW,
then,
tweak the control cable (ADD half twists...REMOVE half twists)
until you get this result.


STep by STep.

First the buss cable, to tweak the MAX draw weight, with limb bolts at maximum.
Second, tune the control cable, to get the BEST result, namely bareshaft and FLETCHED BOTH hit at the EXACT same height.


----------



## poirier00

*Nuts & bolts DVD*

Allen I.ve already ordered 2 sets of hard copies but would also like one downloadable set also. Thank you


----------



## N7XW

Hello Alan,

I sent you an email some time back. Don't know if I was supposed to get a reply then or when the dvds are ready. Just want to make sure you got my info. Thanks.

N7XW (Jon Knodel)
[email protected]


----------



## I'M DK

Email sent with info.

DK


----------



## JDUB007

I too would be interested


----------



## Bowhuntinarky

I've already emailed him, but I'll throw my name in here too.


----------



## Pushbutton2

JDUB007 said:


> I too would be interested


Here is how to go about getting your name on the List:

SEND Alan an email.

[email protected]

IF you want a dvd.
I have thousands of shipping labels to hand type.

No money at this time.

EMAIL please. NO pm messages.
Cannot track thousands of orders on the AT pm message system.

1) first and last name.
2) AT username
3) full shipping address

This way,
I can send a return email,
that the DVDs are ready.

This way,
if you send me an EMAIL,
then, I can email you back,
with payment instructions,
when the time comes.


----------



## shocka04

Email sent for the download


----------



## NWA_Hunter

Email sent


----------



## nuts&bolts

*SEND email to [email protected] get onto PRE-ORDER DVD list*

SEND EMAIL...no pm messages, please.

*EMAIL = [email protected]*

Mostly, I am collecting shipping address,
cuz I have to hand type THOUSANDS of mailing labels.


*No money at this time. *

Getting closer. 
I believe this is the final script re-write. 194 pages....5612 lines. 

So, I beefed up the section about FORM. I also beefed up the target panic section. 

$25 USD for the Disc version, plus mailing costs: USPS Priority Mail, Flat Rate Shipping. 

The Download version is $25 USD, and will be uploaded to Vimeo.com.
I will email a discount code to use with Vimeo.com, so you get the $25 Pre-Order pricing. 

So, for the DOWNLOAD version, you pay Vimeo.com. 

The general public pricing on Vimeo.com will be higher. 
I will send an email, when the Download version is ready on Vimeo.com. 

If you have friends who are not on ArcheryTalk, let them know about the sale price, 

the $25 USD Pre-Order price for my DISC version of the DVD
(plus mailing costs), 

the $25 USD Pre-Order price for the DOWNLOAD version of the DVD

ask them to send me an email, and I will give them the sale price, as well. 
Folks who order the DVD,after I finish my homework, will pay a higher price. 

Alan


----------



## shocka04

Could you make sure you have me signed up for download? I included my address in my email but I did state in my email that I want the download, not the dvd. Sorry for the confusion.


----------



## schreib

I want one.


----------



## nuts&bolts

shocka04 said:


> Could you make sure you have me signed up for download? I included my address in my email but I did state in my email that I want the download, not the dvd. Sorry for the confusion.


All questions or changes to the order,
should be handled by email.

[email protected]

This is why I wanted you folks to send an email,
so I have a paper trail of order, when you ordered, what you ordered,
to track all questions about the order, changes to orders, changes to addresses,
changes to email, etc.

Yup, I have you down as a DOWNLOAD order.


----------



## nuts&bolts

schreib said:


> I want one.


SEND EMAIL...no pm messages, please.

EMAIL = [email protected]

Mostly, I am collecting shipping address,
cuz I have to hand type THOUSANDS of mailing labels.


No money at this time. 

Getting closer. 
*I believe this is the final script re-write. 206 pages....5952 lines.* 

So, I beefed up the section about FORM. I also beefed up the target panic section. 

$25 USD for the Disc version, plus mailing costs: USPS Priority Mail, Flat Rate Shipping. 

The Download version is $25 USD, and will be uploaded to Vimeo.com.
I will email a discount code to use with Vimeo.com, so you get the $25 Pre-Order pricing. 

So, for the DOWNLOAD version, you pay Vimeo.com. 

The general public pricing on Vimeo.com will be higher. 
I will send an email, when the Download version is ready on Vimeo.com. 

If you have friends who are not on ArcheryTalk, let them know about the sale price, 

the $25 USD Pre-Order price for my DISC version of the DVD
(plus mailing costs), 

the $25 USD Pre-Order price for the DOWNLOAD version of the DVD

ask them to send me an email, and I will give them the sale price, as well. 
Folks who order the DVD,after I finish my homework, will pay a higher price. 

Alan


----------



## freak007

email sent


----------



## skullerud

Alan, I'm sure you've considered it, but with letter address stickers on a4-sheets of paper, and the addresses you collect in a file, your can print hundreds of thousands of addresses in minutes.


----------



## nuts&bolts

skullerud said:


> Alan, I'm sure you've considered it, but with letter address stickers on a4-sheets of paper, and the addresses you collect in a file, your can print hundreds of thousands of addresses in minutes.


Laser printer
Self stick labels

Still had to hand type all the addresses into a spreadsheet,
to build the list.

Gotta confirm all the addresses, for city, street, zip code.
Gotta get the international address formats correct.
Keep track of order changes,
keep track of new versus old addresses (a few folks moved).

I believe this is the final script re-write. 
207 pages,
5968 lines.

Wrapped up the audio editing...soundtrack is done.

Now, gotta merge audio to video
and see what comes out.


----------



## skullerud

Wow. 
Got It


----------



## sunnenman

Ok,
I'm new to Vimeo. Is there any cost related to using Vimeo?
Thanks
Sunnenman


----------



## nuts&bolts

sunnenman said:


> Ok,
> I'm new to Vimeo. Is there any cost related to using Vimeo?
> Thanks
> Sunnenman


Vimeo is a website
where folks who MAKE movies, can sell the movies.

There is a rental option, where you stream the movies, like netflix.
There is a purchase option, where you can DOWNLOAD the movie to your computer.

Vimeo FAQ.

http://vimeo.com/help/faq/watching-videos/vimeo-on-demand-purchases

What’s the difference between “renting” and “buying” Vimeo On Demand videos?

With Vimeo On Demand, you can make two kinds of purchases:

Rent: When you rent videos, you will be able to stream the videos anytime during the specified rental period.

Buy: When you buy videos, you will be able to stream the video for as long as it remains on Vimeo, and download it to your computer and devices, DRM-free.


----------



## nuts&bolts

sunnenman said:


> Ok,
> I'm new to Vimeo. Is there any cost related to using Vimeo?
> Thanks
> Sunnenman


If you want a DVD,
then you need to send me an email.

You have not sent me an email yet.

I am getting CLOSE to finishing the DVD.

If you want the $25 PRE-ORDER price,
then send me an EMAIL SOON.

The $25 Pre-Order price expires, when I finish my homework.

No money at this time. 

Getting closer. 
I believe this is the final script re-write. 
207 pages,
5968 lines. 

So, I beefed up the section about FORM. 
I also beefed up the target panic section. 

$25 USD for the Disc version, plus mailing costs:
USPS Priority Mail, Flat Rate Shipping. 
I will email you payment instructions, when the DVDs are ready to ship.

The Download version is $25 USD, and will be uploaded to Vimeo.com.

I will email a discount code to use with Vimeo.com, so you get the $25 Pre-Order
pricing. 

So, for the DOWNLOAD version, you pay Vimeo.com. 
The general public pricing on Vimeo.com will be higher. 
I will send an email, when the Download version is ready on Vimeo.com. 

If you have friends who are not on ArcheryTalk,
let them know about the sale price, 

the $25 USD Pre-Order price for my DISC version of the DVD
(plus mailing costs), 

the $25 USD Pre-Order price for the DOWNLOAD version of the DVD

ask them to send me an email, and I will give them the sale price, as well. 
Folks who order the DVD,after I finish my homework, will pay a higher price. 

Alan


----------



## nuts&bolts

sunnenman said:


> Ok,
> I'm new to Vimeo. Is there any cost related to using Vimeo?
> Thanks
> Sunnenman


Vimeo charges monthly rental to the folks who make the movies.

Folks who purchase the DVD,
pay the purchase price.

So,
if you plan to purchase the DOWNLOAD version of my DVD,
you need to send me an EMAIL.

WHY?
Cuz, then I can tell you when the Download is ready to go.

WHY?
Cuz, you need the DISCOUNT code, to get the $25 USD PRE-ORDER price.

The Vimeo price for the General Public will be HIGHER than the $25 USD PRE-ORDER price.

Send the email soon.

WHY?
Cuz, if I finish my homework,
then, the $25 PRE-ORDER price is no longer available.

When I send out the email to all the DVD DOWNLOAD folks..

that the DVD is ready to DOWNLOAD at Vimeo..

*the DISCOUNT code will be ACTIVE for a brief period.*

AFTER I am certain that everyone that SENT ME AN EMAIL
has had MORE THAN enough time to download the DVD...at the PRE-ORDER price...

I will send out REMINDER emails
to the FOLKS that SENT me an email...

then,
I will de-activate the DISCOUNT code
and then,
*the DVD will be FULL PRICE.*


----------



## Fortyneck

Here's a question; Is Vimeo going to be able to handle 1,000,000 people trying to download the same movie in a week?


----------



## nuts&bolts

Fortyneck said:


> Here's a question; Is Vimeo going to be able to handle 1,000,000 people trying to download the same movie in a week?


They are a pretty big operation.
DVD DISC orders versus Download...

about 3:1.


----------



## gommer

email sent


----------



## klinde

I'll take one!!


----------



## nuts&bolts

klinde said:


> I'll take one!!


Need email.
First and last name.
need AT username.
need full shipping address

Email address is in my signature....below


----------



## nuts&bolts

*Locking audio down...31 chapters...4 hrs, 8 minutes of material*

Latest update

31 chapters

4 hours, 8 minutes for the movie soundtrack

captions, FULL captions (movie script...word for word)


236 pages
6437 lines.

My brain is leaking grey matter
listening to the audio tracks
AGAIN and AGAIN and AGAIN,
editing the transcript to perfectly match the soundtrack

TWEAK and re-recording soundtrack
so the story flows better.

So, the edited version is now DOWN to 4 hrs, 8 minutes.

PRE ORDER is $25 USD...plus mailing costs.
For Domestic orders, USPS Priority MAIL
For International orders, USPS First Class International Mail

if you want the DVD DISK version.

PRE ORDER is $25 USD for the DOWNLOAD version.
I plan to UPLOAD to Vimeo.com

So,
if you want the PRE-ORDER pricing,
MUST send me an email.

I need first and last name...BY EMAIL
I need AT username...BY EMAIL
I need full shipping address..BY EMAIL.

My email is in my signature below.

*MY email = [email protected]*


So,
the PRE-ORDER sale price ENDS,
when I finish my HOMEWORK.

If you order my DVD AFTER I finish my homework,
then the PRICE GOES UP to the FULL RETAIL price.

FULL retail price is going to be MORE than the SALE price.

*LOCKING down content.
4 hrs, 8 minutes is MORE THAN enough.*


----------



## IbrahimSS

Sounds like a ton of work! What's all this mean in terms of release date however?


----------



## nuts&bolts

IbrahimSS said:


> Sounds like a ton of work! What's all this mean in terms of release date however?


IT means, that the HARD work is done.
The content is locked.
No more material.

It means that the hundreds of audio clips, are now merged into separate chapters,
and now I merge the photos and the video clips,
to the audio soundtrack for the movie, for each chapter.

I head off to Florida, for a mini nuts&bolts seminar next weekend. Just a two day seminar,
but a day prior for travel and a day after for travel.


----------



## Schmoke

Patiently waiting for the release, I'm sure it will be worth the wait!


----------



## tirving

nuts&bolts said:


> IT means, that the HARD work is done.
> The content is locked.
> No more material.
> 
> It means that the hundreds of audio clips, are now merged into separate chapters,
> and now I merge the photos and the video clips,
> to the audio soundtrack for the movie, for each chapter.
> 
> I head off to Florida, for a mini nuts&bolts seminar next weekend. Just a two day seminar,
> but a day prior for travel and a day after for travel.


Thanks for doing this, I am looking forward to the video, good luck on the final stages


----------



## jzam214

I just want to make sure you have my information for the download version.


----------



## Sasquatch87

I'm in


----------



## dndklink

I'll buy one.


----------



## nuts&bolts

jzam214 said:


> I just want to make sure you have my information for the download version.


Yup.
You are on my list for the DVD Download Pre-Order.
I will up load the DOWNLOAD version to Vimeo.com.

So,
everyone that wants a Download,
they gotta send me an email.

WHY?

Cuz you need the CODE I will send you,
so you get the $25 PRE-ORDER price.

Kinda crazy to sell a DVD, a 4 HR, 8 Minute
DVD for $25...so
the $25 price is for all the AT folks,
who send me an EMAIL...

before I finish my homework.


----------



## nuts&bolts

Sasquatch87 said:


> I'm in


Please send me an email.

I need first and last name.
I need AT username.
I need FULL shipping address.

No money at this time.


----------



## 02transam

Im in


----------



## nuts&bolts

dndklink said:


> I'll buy one.


SEND me an email.

[email protected]

Need first and last name
Need AT username
Need full shipping address.

No money at this time.


----------



## nuts&bolts

02transam said:


> Im in


SEND me an email.

[email protected]

Need first and last name
Need AT username
Need full shipping address.

No money at this time.


----------



## JBaker1

I am in for a dvd sending email in a minute!


----------



## shampboys4

I want a DVD also when they are available


----------



## shampboys4

Email Sent


----------



## jacurley45

Sent email for DVD! I am looking forward to it! :-D


----------



## turner1731

Email sent cannot wait!!!


----------



## GregRogers

I would like one.


----------



## nuts&bolts

GregRogers said:


> I would like one.


SEND me an email.

[email protected]

Need first and last name
Need AT username
Need full shipping address.

No money at this time.

Editing down the audio.
31 chapters.
*4 hours 15 minutes.*

$25 USD plus shipping costs (probably USPS Priority Mail, Flat Rate Shipping).

THIS IS THE PRE-ORDER price.
*That means, you gotta send me an email, BEFORE I FINISH my homework.*

Folks who order AFTER I finish the DVD,
will pay FULL RETAIL.


----------



## GrooGrux

Do you have a goal date?


----------



## nuts&bolts

krojemann said:


> Do you have a goal date?


When the work is complete.

Finished editing chapters 1-10.

trimming stuff...about 1 hr into the 4 hrs of audio.

Have 3 hours of raw audio, to plow through, to see if any editing is warranted.
Due to the massive size of the audio files,
gonna chop up the movie into 4 audio tracks..about an hour duration for each "clip".

Then,
build the movie, block by block.


----------



## nuts&bolts

krojemann said:


> Do you have a goal date?


That's the beauty of working for yourself.
I set my own deadlines.

4 hrs of material for $25,
is kinda crazy.

But,
this amount of material is what I consider
complete enough, self contained,
to get anybody shooting and tuning better.

Something for the beginners.
Something for the intermediate folks.
Something for the advanced folks.


----------



## nuts&bolts

krojemann said:


> Do you have a goal date?


YOU qualify for one of the FREE copies of the DVD,
sooooo.....

patience.


----------



## Ryjax

Email sent!


----------



## windtech007

If I ask "do you have a target date for dvd release ", will I qualify fpr free copy also?


----------



## nuts&bolts

windtech007 said:


> If I ask "do you have a target date for dvd release ", will I qualify fpr free copy also?


My very first seminar,
Hitaga Archery 2013. Everyone who attended my Seminar #1, at Hitaga Archery in Iowa
qualified for a free DVD.

I had my 2nd annual seminar at Hitaga Archery June 2014.

Sadly, the Hitaga Archery Club is no more,
cuz the facility, all 100 acres has been sold.


----------



## InAZone

I was at the second Hitaga seminar. Am I on the list for the DVD? By the way, almost found those 4-5 extra points that I was looking for at your seminar!


----------



## nuts&bolts

InAZone said:


> I was at the second Hitaga seminar. Am I on the list for the DVD? By the way, almost found those 4-5 extra points that I was looking for at your seminar!


EXCELLENT shooting.

Nope,
you need to send me an [email protected]

I need first and last name.
I need AT username.
I need a full shipping address.

This is a pre-order, so no money at this time.
Trying to keep up with printing shipping labels.


----------



## ogsoftballplaye

nuts&bolts said:


> EXCELLENT shooting.
> 
> Nope,
> you need to send me an [email protected]
> 
> I need first and last name.
> I need AT username.
> I need a full shipping address.
> 
> This is a pre-order, so no money at this time.
> Trying to keep up with printing shipping labels.


Email sent


----------



## nuts&bolts

ogsoftballplaye said:


> Email sent


Gotcha on my PRE-ORDER list.
Trying to keep up with printing shipping labels, so when the DVDs are burned....then, I am ahead of the game.

Thank you.

No money at this time. Getting closer. I believe this is the final script re-write. 269 pages, 7331 lines.

Just finished splitting the audio soundtrack for the movie,
into 31 chapters, and the total is now 4 hrs, 15 minutes.

So, I beefed up the section about FORM. I also beefed up the target panic section. 

$25 USD for the Disc version, plus mailing costs: USPS Priority Mail, Flat Rate Shipping. 
I will email you payment instructions, when the DVDs are ready to ship.

The Download version is $25 USD, and will be uploaded to Vimeo.com. 
I will email a discount code to use with Vimeo.com, so you get the $25 Pre-Order pricing. 

So, for the DOWNLOAD version, you pay Vimeo.com. 

The general public pricing on Vimeo.com will be higher. 

I will send an email, when the Download version is ready on Vimeo.com. 

If you have friends who are not on ArcheryTalk, let them know about the sale price, 
the $25 USD Pre-Order price for my DISC version of the DVD (plus mailing costs), 
the $25 USD Pre-Order price for the DOWNLOAD version of the DVD.

*Ask them to send me an email, and I will give them the sale price, as well. 
Folks who order the DVD,after I finish my homework, will pay a higher price.*


----------



## B Mac

Just sent an email


----------



## ar1220

I'd love to have one


----------



## elcordobes

i want one pls!!


----------



## elcordobes

need one 2!!


----------



## nuts&bolts

ar1220 said:


> I'd love to have one


you need to send me an [email protected]

I need first and last name.
I need AT username.
I need a full shipping address.

This is a pre-order, so no money at this time.
Trying to keep up with printing shipping labels.


----------



## nuts&bolts

elcordobes said:


> need one 2!!


you need to send me an [email protected]

I need first and last name.
I need AT username.
I need a full shipping address.

This is a pre-order, so no money at this time.
Trying to keep up with printing shipping labels.


----------



## Nubster

Email sent.


----------



## squirrelhrn

Priceless information !!!!! count me in for two


----------



## squirrelhrn

oops will send email with info


----------



## stantonl33

Email sent. Thank you!


----------



## jjasonlfine

Id like one.


----------



## nuts&bolts

jjasonlfine said:


> Id like one.


Send email.

[email protected]

first and last name
AT username
full shipping address

no money right now
this is a pre-order


----------



## IrregularPulse

Still excited about this and slowly but surely gathering tools for my newly built archery workbench.


----------



## 1lro

Email sent, Thanks.


----------



## b-a-maniak

Email sent, thanks.


----------



## Blacksheep7

Email Sent. Thank you!


----------



## Aeneiad

Email sent.


----------



## rdcameron

yep, I want one. just finished two day seminar with Alan. Need the DVD to remember all the great info he gave us.


----------



## nuts&bolts

rdcameron said:


> yep, I want one. just finished two day seminar with Alan. Need the DVD to remember all the great info he gave us.


Please send me an email.

[email protected]

AT username.
First and last name.
Full shipping address.

IF you have the group photo,
can you forward to me?


----------



## sandcutarcher

Email sent!


----------



## Rbob

email sent!


----------



## WMOON

Email sent. thanks


----------



## Marc da hunter

Email send


----------



## 35WLN

Email sent


----------



## Mennes

Common Allen, give us a Christmas gift and bring your DVD out before then.


----------



## Mennes

Sorry Alan, this thing that "corrects" everything you type!!


----------



## springy

I think we all replied already when are they comming out already any dates


----------



## nuts&bolts

springy said:


> I think we all replied already when are they comming out already any dates


I send out updates to everyone on my PRE-ORDER list.

To get on my PRE-ORDER list,
you need to send me an email.

My email = [email protected]

You have not sent me an email.

So,
in the EMAIL

1) first and last name
2) AT username
3) full shipping address.


----------



## nuts&bolts

*Current status*

$25 plus mailing costs is a VERY good deal...for each DVD set.
USPS Priority Mail Flat Rate shipping,
so TWO sets should fit into ONE box, for shipping.

Some folks are contacting me BY EMAIL
to bump up their order to TWO sets...at the DISCOUNTED Pre-Order Pricing...which expires SOOON,
cuz I am getting closer.

The $25 USD price per DVD set is a PRE-ORDER price.
*You MUST SEND me an email - [email protected]*
cuz I need the shipping address...so I can keep up with typing up the shipping labels.

*IF you order the DVD, AFTER I finish my homework,
then the PRE-ORDER price no longer applies...and you will pay the FULL price.*

*Current status. DVD set is now 4 HOURS-ish...with a PRE-ORDER price of $25 USD.*

Getting closer. I believe this is the final script re-write.

269 pages, 7,331 lines.

Just finished splitting the audio soundtrack for the movie, into 34 chapters. 

I am splicing the audio files, for each lesson,
into chapters. Now I am editing down each chapter...

Audio editing is complete. Files are very large. Crashing computer.
Splitting the movie soundtrack into about 4 large sections.

Will now add the picture/video clips to make 4 movie sections
and combine at the last minute, convert to DVD format, cuz editing format is a much larger computer format.

Download will be full original Blu Ray quality.
DVD discs have to be converted down to DVD format.

Then, I have to make the various country code versions,
North America DVD Version
Western Europe DVD Version,
and then the other country DVD versions.

So, I beefed up the section about FORM. I also beefed up the target panic section.


----------



## bswaugh2

Email sent


----------



## nuts&bolts

springy said:


> I think we all replied already when are they comming out already any dates


springy.
You need to send me an email = [email protected]

Need first and last name.
Need AT username.
Need full shipping address


----------



## dakota09

I'm in


----------



## Pushbutton2

dakota09 said:


> I'm in



You need to send him an email = [email protected]


Need first and last name.

Need AT username.

Need full shipping address


----------



## gje64

Email sent


----------



## Burlington186

Email sent


----------



## txarcher1

*Email Sent*


----------



## s-curri6

Email sent, can't wait for enlightenment!


----------



## Zumadude1212

Email sent. Thanks.


----------



## zhunter62

Email Sent. I am assuming you will be emailing us now when it time to pay you?


----------



## nuts&bolts

zhunter62 said:


> Email Sent. I am assuming you will be emailing us now when it time to pay you?


*Correct.

I have a tracking system, where I create an email folder for each person,
world-wide.*

So, when folks move to a new address, I track that.
When folks change their order from DVD disc to download, I track that.
When folks what to upgrade their order from one set to multiple sets, I can track that.

*I send out updates to the entire group. CURRENT status.*

No money at this time. Getting closer. I believe this is the final script re-write.
I will send payment instructions, when the DVDs are ready to ship (DISC version)
when the DVDs are ready to download (download version....you will be paying Vimeo.com).

*269 pages, 7,331 lines.

Just finished splitting the audio soundtrack for the movie,
into 34 chapters, and the total is now 4 hrs-ish. *

I am splicing the audio files, for each lesson,
into chapters. Now I am editing down each chapter. First cut editing for each chapter of the movie
soundtrack is complete. Now, I have to divide the soundtrack into about 4 sections, so I don't crash my computer.

Then, I add the pictures/video clips to the soundtrack, to make a complete movie (4 parts).

Then,
*I convert the computer files into BLU RAY format, for the Download version.*

Then,
*I convert the computer files into DVD format, for the DISC version.*

So, I beefed up the section about FORM. I also beefed up the target panic section. 

*$25 USD for the Disc version, plus mailing costs: USPS Priority Mail, Flat Rate Shipping. *

For international orders, I will ship USPS First Class Mail, International.
I will email you payment instructions, when the DVDs are ready to ship.

*For CA DVD orders, I have to charge sales tax.*
If you order the download version, there is no sales tax.


*The Download version is $25 USD, and will be uploaded to Vimeo.com. 
The Vimeo server should be very robust.
I will email a discount code to use with Vimeo.com, so you get the $25 Pre-Order pricing. * 

*So, for the DOWNLOAD version, you pay Vimeo.com. *

*The general public pricing on Vimeo.com will be higher. *

I will send an email, when the Download version is ready on Vimeo.com. 

If you have friends who are not on ArcheryTalk, let them know about the sale price, 
the $25 USD Pre-Order price for my DISC version of the DVD (plus mailing costs), 
the $25 USD Pre-Order price for the DOWNLOAD version of the DVD.

Ask them to send me an email, and I will give them the sale price, as well. 
Folks who order the DVD,after I finish my homework, will pay a higher price. 

Alan


----------



## rutcrzy98

i think i sent email with info for dvd,i think i would like the down load too.


----------



## nuts&bolts

rutcrzy98 said:


> i think i sent email with info for dvd,i think i would like the down load too.


Send me an email to update your order.

[email protected]


----------



## dclayt

coint me in


----------



## milka

Count me in if it's not too late, email sent


----------



## chevellenut

email sent


----------



## deerwbow

Email sent. Thanks


----------



## Ports

Email sent.

Ports


----------



## Alamondm

Email sent


----------



## BMWrider

email sent


----------



## rutcrzy98

email sent


----------



## FEMTRADARCHER

Emailed to reserve 2 sets when available, finally a dvd coming that should be user friendly and with answers.


----------



## Arrow of Light

I'm in for the download version please. Thanks for all that you do.


----------



## nuts&bolts

Getting CLOSER.

Put the first draft of the entire movie together,
and CRASHED the computer.
4 hrs worth of audio files, before conversion...in the editing software program = HUNDREDS of megabytes for the data file size for just audio.
Then, combined into a movie format, and started editing....CRASH.

Don't know the final file size, so not sure how many discs. Going to use single sided, standard play DVD discs, to maintain maximum compatibility for SUPER OLDER computers.

Need to make an NTSC version, and a PAL version, is my understanding.
Will have a download version, available through Vimeo.com.

Digital mixing board.



IF folks email me BEFORE I finish my homework,
you get the $25 USD PRE-ORDER pricing, PLUS mailing costs.

US Mailing will be USPS Priority Mail shipping, FLAT RATE.
International shipping will be USPS First Class, International shipping.


----------



## Pushbutton2

Oh :-(
That sucks Alan. I hope you didnt loose anything!


----------



## Pushbutton2

nuts&bolts said:


> Getting CLOSER.
> 
> Put the first draft of the entire movie together,
> and CRASHED the computer.
> 4 hrs worth of audio files, before conversion...in the editing software program = HUNDREDS of megabytes for the data file size for just audio.
> Then, combined into a movie format, and started editing....CRASH.
> 
> Don't know the final file size, so not sure how many discs. Going to use single sided, standard play DVD discs, to maintain maximum compatibility for SUPER OLDER computers.
> 
> *Need to make an NTSC version, and a PAL version, is my understanding.*
> Will have a download version, available through Vimeo.com.
> 
> Digital mixing board.
> 
> 
> 
> IF folks email me BEFORE I finish my homework,
> you get the $25 USD PRE-ORDER pricing, PLUS mailing costs.
> 
> US Mailing will be USPS Priority Mail shipping, FLAT RATE.
> International shipping will be USPS First Class, International shipping.


In the early 90's I was stationed in Italy.
I couldn't watch their movies on my VCR. I wad told it was the wrong format. I did a quick Google search of it.

 http://www.diffen.com/difference/NTSC_vs_PAL


----------



## Stab

Put me on the list.


----------



## Pushbutton2

Stab

You need to send Alan an email.

[email protected]

Please include your.

AT username.
First and last name.
Full shipping address

& your preference.
DVD or Download via VIMEO


----------



## nuts&bolts

Pushbutton2 said:


> Oh :-(
> That sucks Alan. I hope you didnt loose anything!


My wife TOOOOLD me,
not to try and load 4 HOURS of Blu Ray Quality audio
and the picture side
as a FIRST dry run to edit the complete movie.

Blew up the Mac operating system
and
Killed the virtual machine, for running the Windows software.

Stuck in a continuous reboot loop.

Reloaded the MAC operating system
and fixed the virtual machine...

pulled up an autosaved remnants of the entire movie.

Systems are operational. Green lights on the annunciator panel.
Good to go. Getting closer.


----------



## nuts&bolts

Pushbutton2 said:


> In the early 90's I was stationed in Italy.
> I couldn't watch their movies on my VCR. I wad told it was the wrong format. I did a quick Google search of it.
> 
> http://www.diffen.com/difference/NTSC_vs_PAL


Yup,
I gotta check for each country.

I will discuss with the commercial burning company.
Most lots will be NTSC.
I will have a special lot of DVDs burned as PAL.


----------



## Pushbutton2

Thats good news!

You're not burning them yourself?


----------



## nuts&bolts

Pushbutton2 said:


> Thats good news!
> 
> You're not burning them yourself?


NO way.

I have thousands of pre-orders world-wide.

Going to a commercial burning facility,
and having a GLASS master DVD created...like an engraving plate.

Then,
I order 1000 piece DVD lots.

Going to discuss maximum compatibility with older computers
so thinking I have to go single sided, one layer DVD...so no idea how many DVD discs
to stuff 4 hours of material.


----------



## Erie

I'd pay another $10 for blu-ray format
and yes I know your busy enough


----------



## Pushbutton2

Wow!
That's great news!


----------



## nuts&bolts

Erie said:


> I'd pay another $10 for blu-ray format
> and yes I know your busy enough


The download on Vimeo is full Blu Ray quality (audio and video files),
which I am merging right this moment, into a single movie format.

The DVD,
of course,
has to be downgraded to DVD format.

Quality should still be pretty good,
cuz of the quality of the original files.

The download version will be available on Vimeo.com.

The price on VIMEO.com will be full retail,
but...

FOLKS who send me an email,
BEFORE I finish my homework,
will get a discount code to plug into Vimeo.com

two tier pricing.


----------



## nuts&bolts

Pushbutton2 said:


> Wow!
> That's great news!


Note to self.

SAVE often.

LARGE, very very LARGE files,
when editing full Blu Ray quality audio and video files, 4 HOURS long.


Computer systems are stable...today.

hehehehehehehehehe.


----------



## bowonmyown

I'm in! Email just sent!


----------



## anarchyhunter80

Alan, I just sent an email to get on the list for the download. Thanks so much for taking all the time to do this for the archery community.


----------



## Diesel44

in for download version. Email sent.


----------



## achaffin

email sent!


----------



## AncientSword

I'm in for a DVD.

Email sent...


----------



## SouthernStyle

Will it be ready for Christmas? I been good this year...


----------



## nuts&bolts

SouthernStyle said:


> Will it be ready for Christmas? I been good this year...


Working on it.

I finally combined the 4 hours of video and audio into a single file,
and the computer CRASHED after just two days of editing.

Spent a week at the Apple store, getting it fixed.

Had to purchase a 2nd and a 3rd hard drive (external RAID 1) double clone system,
so...the NEXT time the MAC hard drive crashes...APPLE refused to replace..they just wiped the drive, and restored the operating system...

so,
the NEXT time the MAC crashes,
I have a redundant clone system (TWO identical external copies) of the MAC hard drive
and the repair, I can do myself,
and be up and running in 5 minutes...

instead of a week at the APPLE store.

Getting much closer.

THE PRE-ORDER pricing expires
when I have DVDs ready to ship.

FULL retail price
for folks who put in their order
AFTER I finish my work.

So,
if you want the PRE-ORDER pricing..


send me an EMAIL.


----------



## Fury90flier

SouthernStyle said:


> Will it be ready for Christmas? I been good this year...


This DVD requires you to be good for 2 years minimum...lol


----------



## Outsider

Alan you are killing us with that DVD.


----------



## Bad Juju

Yeah he experienced a "technical" difficulty....which has delayed it a little I believe.


----------



## D-Bak

I would like one please


----------



## Fury90flier

you'll have to follow instructions to get one

send him the proper e-mail


----------



## nuts&bolts

D-Bak said:


> I would like one please


Please send me an email.

[email protected]

1) need your FIRST and last name in the EMAIL
2) need your AT username in the EMAIL
3) need full shipping address in the EMAIL

I track each order, changes to the order,
changes in shipping address by the email chain.

So,
please send me an EMAIL.

No money at this time,
cuz...

it's a PRE-ORDER.


----------



## nuts&bolts

Computer is holding up...so far.

4 hour movie editing...I'm 2 hrs into final editing.

MAC hard drive must know that I have a 2nd hard drive (external clone) and a 3rd hard drive (also external clone)
as well as the TIME machine backup (also external)..so the computer is behaving.

So,
the price is $25 USD plus mailing costs,
up until I finish my work on the DVD.

If you send an EMAIL to me before I finish my work...
you qualify for the $25 USD plus mailing costs PRE_ORDER pricing.

NO money,
not until I am ready to ship.

I also have a download version,
which I will put up on Vimeo.com.

Orders AFTER I finish my work...

will have to pull the FULL retail price,
which is going to be MORE than $25 USD.


----------



## D-Bak

nuts&bolts said:


> Please send me an email.
> 
> [email protected]
> 
> 1) need your FIRST and last name in the EMAIL
> 2) need your AT username in the EMAIL
> 3) need full shipping address in the EMAIL
> 
> I track each order, changes to the order,
> changes in shipping address by the email chain.
> 
> So,
> please send me an EMAIL.
> 
> No money at this time,
> cuz...
> 
> it's a PRE-ORDER.


sent!!!


----------



## APachon71RN

yes please!!!


----------



## nuts&bolts

Systems still stable.
No hard drive crash....not yet.

2.5 hours of the movie edited...out of 4 hrs total.


----------



## nuts&bolts

No money at this time. Getting closer. I believe this is the final script re-write.
I will send payment instructions, when the DVDs are ready to ship (DISC version)
when the DVDs are ready to download (download version....you will be paying Vimeo.com).

269 pages, 7,331 lines.

Just finished splitting the audio soundtrack for the movie,
into 32 chapters, and the total is now 4 hrs-ish. 

I am splicing the audio files, for each lesson,
into chapters. Now I am editing down each chapter. First cut editing for each chapter of the movie
soundtrack is complete. Now, I have to divide the soundtrack into about 4 sections, so I don't crash my computer.

Then, I add the pictures/video clips to the soundtrack, to make a complete movie (4 parts).

Then,
I convert the computer files into BLU RAY format, for the Download version.

Then,
I convert the computer files into DVD format, for the DISC version.

So, I beefed up the section about FORM. I also beefed up the target panic section. 

$25 USD for the Disc version, plus mailing costs: USPS Priority Mail, Flat Rate Shipping. 


For international orders, I will ship USPS First Class Mail, International.
I will email you payment instructions, when the DVDs are ready to ship.

For CA DVD orders, I have to charge sales tax.
If you order the download version, there is no sales tax.


The Download version is $25 USD, and will be uploaded to Vimeo.com. 
The Vimeo server should be very robust.
I will email a discount code to use with Vimeo.com, so you get the $25 Pre-Order pricing. 

So, for the DOWNLOAD version, you pay Vimeo.com. 

The general public pricing on Vimeo.com will be higher. 

I will send an email, when the Download version is ready on Vimeo.com. 

If you have friends who are not on ArcheryTalk, let them know about the sale price, 
the $25 USD Pre-Order price for my DISC version of the DVD (plus mailing costs), 
the $25 USD Pre-Order price for the DOWNLOAD version of the DVD.

Ask them to send me an email, and I will give them the sale price, as well. 
Folks who order the DVD, after I finish my homework (which MEANS when I finish editing the DVD), 

will pay a higher price. 

Alan


----------



## big bone hunter

You are doing a lot of work for this... I think we all appreciate all your hard work.
I sure hope you make a lot of money off of this!


----------



## nuts&bolts

big bone hunter said:


> You are doing a lot of work for this... I think we all appreciate all your hard work.
> I sure hope you make a lot of money off of this!


Thank you. Getting closer.
Trying to combine what is in the Guide To Tuning and Shooting Compound Bows (2010 and 2012 editions)
trying to combine the lessons I have developed for my online custom coaching students
trying to combine what I cover in my 2 day seminars, when I go around the country

and include answers to the questions I get via pm. 

I try to cover the basics, 
and stuff for the "intermediate" shooters
and stuff for the "advanced" shooters.

the computer crashed just after 2 days of editing the fully combined movie
4 hours of audio files and video files, was just too much for the computer hard drive.

That cost me a week,
but,
it's all fixed, and I now have FOUR..count em...FOUR hard drives....
the MAC internal drive, which crashed
the Time machine backup..which required 2 days to rebuild everything

and now two new CLONE external drives, which SHOULD only take 5 minutes
to be back up and running, the NEXT time the internal MAC drive crashes.


----------



## Poprockz

Hey N&B! Did you get my email for my preorder?


----------



## OregonKDS

Email sent!


----------



## nuts&bolts

Poprockz said:


> Hey N&B! Did you get my email for my preorder?


Yup.


----------



## frd567

It's getting down to the wire.
What will hit the streets first?
The Strother Moxie X1V or the Nuts and Bolts video.
Just messing with you a little Alan (lol).
Perfection takes time!


----------



## nuts&bolts

frd567 said:


> It's getting down to the wire.
> What will hit the streets first?
> The Strother Moxie X1V or the Nuts and Bolts video.
> Just messing with you a little Alan (lol).
> Perfection takes time!


Editing hour #3....almost there.

Shooting some extra footage for the Target Panic section.


----------



## frd567

Awsome! 
My goal this winter is to master the T.P. bug.


----------



## Pushbutton2

frd567 said:


> Awsome!
> My goal this winter is to master the T.P. bug.


Mines to go hunting something other than my target behind my garage


----------



## big bone hunter

Pushbutton2 said:


> Mines to go hunting something other than my target behind my garage



I'm with you on that.


----------



## frd567

I am hunting something other than targets. 1/4 mile out my front door.


----------



## kerrye

"and now two new CLONE external drives, which SHOULD only take 5 minutes
to be back up and running, the NEXT time the internal MAC drive crashes. "

Alan, somethings wrong here. I have it on good authority from my friend (the apple nut) that MACs don't crash.


----------



## jwilson48

count me in for a video as well! gotta have it done before christmas!


----------



## klinde

I'm in


----------



## nuts&bolts

kerrye said:


> "and now two new CLONE external drives, which SHOULD only take 5 minutes
> to be back up and running, the NEXT time the internal MAC drive crashes. "
> 
> Alan, somethings wrong here. I have it on good authority from my friend (the apple nut) that MACs don't crash.


Mine must be the first. Apple store wiped my hard drive, THEN when I pick up the computer a week later,
the "genius" said it was a bad memory card. So, I asked, WHY did you wipe my hard drive? No answer.


----------



## dwagoner

so its like a 1 1/2 in the making.... whats "getting closer" for the past few months really mean?????? 

whats an estimated month????


----------



## nuts&bolts

dwagoner said:


> so its like a 1 1/2 in the making.... whats "getting closer" for the past few months really mean??????
> 
> whats an estimated month????


I'm close.

Audio soundtrack 4 hours long.
Adding the picture side to the movie. 3 hours editing completed.
Working on the picture side for the target panic lesson.

Canon 5D Mk II...video side is now on the fritz....Magic Lantern software decided to stop working.
Switching to Sony Videocam.

Audio editing, movie soundtrack 100% complete.
Picture side of the movie....75% complete.

since I am the audio engineer and the video guy and the script writer
and the IT guy....

I made the soundtrack separate from the video track
and am in the process of GLUING the two pieces together (software).


----------



## nuts&bolts

Borrowed a 70 lb BowTech OverDrive cam hunting bow from Adam929.

Never shoulda done that. Release shoulder has not recovered,
and it has been MONTHS. Very stiff on the right side (release shoulder).


----------



## Brandon42166

I've sent an email before are you wanting another one now? Hadn't checked the thread lately


----------



## Brandon42166

Hope your shoulder feels better soon guru!


----------



## Absolute Archer

nuts&bolts said:


> Borrowed a 70 lb BowTech OverDrive cam hunting bow from Adam929.
> 
> Never shoulda done that. Release shoulder has not recovered,
> and it has been MONTHS. Very stiff on the right side (release shoulder).


Ya and I think Adam wants his bow back. LOL


----------



## nuts&bolts

Brandon42166 said:


> I've sent an email before are you wanting another one now? Hadn't checked the thread lately


I have you on my list,
have your AT username
have your first and last name
have your shipping address.

You are good to go.


----------



## Brandon42166

Thanks !


----------



## schdp

Put me down for one as well. Thanks!


----------



## nuts&bolts

schdp said:


> Put me down for one as well. Thanks!


Need you to send ME an email.

in the EMAIL you send to ME.....I need your first and last name
in the EMAIL you send to ME....I need your AT username
in the EMAIL you send to ME...I need a full shipping address.

[email protected]


----------



## Norwegian Woods

Just sent you an email 
Looking forward to it.


----------



## nuts&bolts

UPDATE....

Doing the filming on Chapter 27, Target Panic.
I am doing this movie style,
where the soundtrack is recorded separately, as a voice over
and then, I do the filming to go with the soundtrack.

Just to give you an idea for SHEER SIZE...

Chapter 27 is about TARGET PANIC.
This ONE lesson,
the audio soundtrack ALONE...is 311.5 MEGABYTES...cuz, the AUDIO is full BLU RAY quality.

I crashed my Mac again today,
and had to boot off the CLONE drives
and figure out...

1) did the MAC hard drive croak again?
2) did one of the memory cards blow up again (that was the last time the MAC crashed)
3) had to re-load the Operating system (that took an hour)...

turns out that the Apple Hard Drive is ok...for NOW,
but
the MAC crashed cuz the hard drive was FULL....a 1 TB drive, had only 16 kb of space remaining.

Of course, no warning,
just will not startup...get's stuck..."...critical error...".

I must be NUTZ,
311.5 MB file for ONE chapter...on Target Panic.

hehehehehehehehe

back to filming,
before my computer croaks again.


----------



## jwilson48

You wouldn't believe how excited we are to get this thing. Really appreciated everything that you do


----------



## Dave V

I lost track of this for a while. Glad to know I haven't missed anything yet.


----------



## Neohighlander

I'd like one


----------



## azscorpion

Sign me up


----------



## PackMule320

Put the PackMule down for one


----------



## nuts&bolts

PackMule320 said:


> Put the PackMule down for one


Need ya to send me an EMAIL.

[email protected]

In the EMAIL...I need your AT username.
In the EMAIL...I need your first and last name.
in the EMAIL...I need a full shipping address.

No money at this time,
cuz it is a PRE-ORDER.

If you send me the EMAIL before I finish editing,
you qualify for the $25 plus mailing costs PRE-ORDER pricing.

If you send me an EMAIL AFTER I finish editing,
you pay the FULL retail price.

Do NOT send me a pm,
cuz I cannot track your order with the AT pm system.

I can only track ALL the worldwide orders
by email.


----------



## nuts&bolts

Neohighlander said:


> I'd like one


Need ya to send me an EMAIL.

[email protected]

In the EMAIL...I need your AT username.
In the EMAIL...I need your first and last name.
in the EMAIL...I need a full shipping address.

No money at this time,
cuz it is a PRE-ORDER.

If you send me the EMAIL before I finish editing,
you qualify for the $25 plus mailing costs PRE-ORDER pricing.

If you send me an EMAIL AFTER I finish editing,
you pay the FULL retail price.

Do NOT send me a pm,
cuz I cannot track your order with the AT pm system.

I can only track ALL the worldwide orders
by email.


----------



## catsandman

Emailed. Thanks.


----------



## bushwick

me to


----------



## LDS

Email sent.

Thanks,


----------



## nuts&bolts

*FIRST CUT DVD IS RENDERING....10 hours to go*

I am rendering the first dry run DVD.

Only gonna require 10 HOURS to process the movie.
Sheesh!


----------



## Brian_Mc

Email sent!


----------



## nuts&bolts

When I finish editing,
the PRE-ORDER pricing EXPIRES.

4 hr movie
THOUSANDS of dollars spent on MY END.

$25 plus mailing costs = PRE-ORDER Pricing.

If you email me AFTER I finish,
price is MUCH higher.


----------



## nuts&bolts

6 hours, 30 minutes for the computer to FINISH rendering
the FIRST dry run of the completely 3 hours, 47 minutes DVD.


----------



## top pin 56

I would like one if it's not too late. Thanks.


----------



## nuts&bolts

top pin 56 said:


> I would like one if it's not too late. Thanks.


Must send email.
email = [email protected]

Need first and last name, IN THE EMAIL
Need AT username, IN THE EMAIL
Need full shipping address, IN THE EMAIL

do not send me a pm.

NEED an EMAIL.


----------



## skidge

email sent


----------



## nuts&bolts

*DVD STATUS...10 HOURS needed to render the DVD....1 hr remaining*

1 hour remaining on the 10 HOUR render time
for the FIRST DRAFT of the 3 hr 37 minute DVD.

THIS has been a LOT of work.
THIS is a TEST..only a TEST.

if the test WORKS...

then,
I have to do it again,
and add CHAPTER markers...IF you guys want an INTERACTIVE menu.

Do you want the CHAPTER markers?


----------



## BMWrider

A vote here for chapter markers so we can easily jump to a particular section. This isn't going to be like a movie ... drop it in the player, watch it and call it a day. This DVD should be an INVALUABLE reference source and tool, with some chapters watched MANY times. Can't wait to see the final product!


----------



## jakeeib

nuts&bolts said:


> 1 hour remaining on the 10 HOUR render time
> for the FIRST DRAFT of the 3 hr 37 minute DVD.
> 
> THIS has been a LOT of work.
> THIS is a TEST..only a TEST.
> 
> if the test WORKS...
> 
> then,
> I have to do it again,
> and add CHAPTER markers...IF you guys want an INTERACTIVE menu.
> 
> Do you want the CHAPTER markers?


YES, makes it much easier to navigate and go back to certain parts


----------



## jwilson48

nuts&bolts said:


> 1 hour remaining on the 10 HOUR render time
> for the FIRST DRAFT of the 3 hr 37 minute DVD.
> 
> THIS has been a LOT of work.
> THIS is a TEST..only a TEST.
> 
> if the test WORKS...
> 
> then,
> I have to do it again,
> and add CHAPTER markers...IF you guys want an INTERACTIVE menu.
> 
> Do you want the CHAPTER markers?


What they said! Yes that would make the DVD much better


----------



## ClintR

Yeah it would be practically useless to me without chapters.


----------



## anarchyhunter80

I vote for chapters as well.


----------



## nuts&bolts

BMWrider said:


> A vote here for chapter markers so we can easily jump to a particular section. This isn't going to be like a movie ... drop it in the player, watch it and call it a day. This DVD should be an INVALUABLE reference source and tool, with some chapters watched MANY times. Can't wait to see the final product!


Will do.

It took 15 HOURS to render the movie.
IT worked.

FIRST draft was rendered in a simple, PC program.

NOW,
have to rebuild in a full blown NLE (non-linear editor)
and make the interactive chapter markers.

Primary menu
sub layer menu.

De-bug any glitches.
Do another 15 hour or possibly MORE render.
Catch the glitches.

Fix the glitches.
Do another 15 hour render.

SEE how this works?


----------



## nuts&bolts

jakeeib said:


> YES, makes it much easier to navigate and go back to certain parts


Will do.

RENDERED movie is 11 GB...the FIRST draft, using the PC, very simple program.

Gotta rebuild in the MAC program, to generate interactive menus.
Might be the same size, might not. NO idea.

I'm a first timer at this stuff.
3 hrs 37 minutes, for the FIRST draft.


----------



## nuts&bolts

anarchyhunter80 said:


> I vote for chapters as well.


Will do.
My philosophy has always been,
do it right the FIRST time.


----------



## nuts&bolts

ClintRhodes said:


> Yeah it would be practically useless to me without chapters.


Roger that.
Will do.


----------



## nuts&bolts

jwilson48 said:


> What they said! Yes that would make the DVD much better


Will do.
466 clips.
Need to rebuild the timeline in the non-linear editor on the MAC.

Load soundtrack.
Sync and retime the clips.
Build the interactive menu (primary and sub-menu).
Test
Fix glitches
REnder

TEST again
FIX glitches
REnder...15 hr render maybe.

Will do.


----------



## reylamb

Dude...you need new hardware......

15 hours to render an almost 4 hr video is....well...stone ages.

Even rendering at 50MB/s Sony XDCAM HD422 1080i mxf files my export renders only take about 1.5 - 2 times real time....so 6 - 8 hours for that length video.....and that is on my MacBook.

Order one of the new Darth Vader trashcan MacPros.....watch the render times melt away.....


----------



## ATLurker

reylamb said:


> Dude...you need new hardware......
> 
> 15 hours to render an almost 4 hr video is....well...stone ages.
> 
> Even rendering at 50MB/s Sony XDCAM HD422 1080i mxf files my export renders only take about 1.5 - 2 times real time....so 6 - 8 hours for that length video.....and that is on my MacBook.
> 
> Order one of the new Darth Vader trashcan MacPros.....watch the render times melt away.....


Or the next time engage a producer to film and edit and you stick to instruction. They are the pros at video, and you're the star of the show...


----------



## nuts&bolts

ATLurker said:


> Or the next time engage a producer to film and edit and you stick to instruction. They are the pros at video, and you're the star of the show...


MONEY.

the trashcan Mac came out after I purchased the iMac 27
with the fastest processor and the fastest hybrid drive money could buy.

Might be the PC software
and cuz I was running a virtual PC on the MAC.

I'll switch to the NLE software
and figure it out 
and maybe the render will go faster this time.

Estimated render time on the PC software was 9 hrs,
but it took 15 hrs.


----------



## ClintR

What's the point of having a Mac if you're running a virtual PC on it?


----------



## nuts&bolts

ClintRhodes said:


> What's the point of having a Mac if you're running a virtual PC on it?


Allows me to run both kinds of software.

I started with a PC, but it died.
Sooo,
went to the Apple Store and bought the most expensive Mac, at the time...trashcan Mac did not exist yet.

Started with the PC software
so created a Virtual machine to not LOSE my investment in the PC side of software.

Ended up getting MAC software as well,
much more powerful software.

So,
I have taken the PC software as far as it will go.

The MAC NLE has more powerful tools,
so now I gotta learn how to use the MAC NLE (non-linear editor) software.

Just like everything else I have.
TWO video systems...the DSLR Magic Lantern hack has gone belly up.
Now using solely video camera #2, a Sony.

Primary hard drive (internal Mac system..hybrid...half hard drive, half SSD) that went belly up once.
Now am running a TIME machine backup, AND dual clone drives.

TWO computers, one dead.

TWO hard drive systems, the external is a redundant clone...as well as a backup system.

TWO video cam systems, one also went belly up.

That's why.


----------



## ClintR

Ok....I trust you 

Just make sure your virtual is configured to take advantage of all the mac's resourses. Or at least as much as it can.

If I were you I would ditch the virtual as soon as possible


----------



## conquest428

count me in


----------



## NYSBowman

Apparently, I'm waaay late to this party. What's covered on this dvd?...searched but couldn't find info about it.


----------



## nuts&bolts

ClintRhodes said:


> Ok....I trust you
> 
> Just make sure your virtual is configured to take advantage of all the mac's resourses. Or at least as much as it can.
> 
> If I were you I would ditch the virtual as soon as possible


Switching to MAC NLE software.
MUCH more powerful.
GOtta teach myself how to use it.
Been studying.


----------



## nuts&bolts

conquest428 said:


> count me in


Please send me an email.

Email = [email protected]

1) need your AT username in the EMAIL
2) need your first and last name in the EMAIL
3) need your full shipping address in the EMAIL

no money at this time,
cuz it's a PRE-ORDER.

PRE-ORDER pricing is $25 USD, plus mailing costs

IF
I get the EMAIL
before I finish my work.


----------



## nuts&bolts

NYSBowman said:


> Apparently, I'm waaay late to this party. What's covered on this dvd?...searched but couldn't find info about it.


I have a FREE GUIDE that I put together in 2010.

The THREAD has been viewed 298,000 TIMES.

http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=1399457&highlight=nuts+guide

Not bad, eh?

the 2010 edition has 150+ pages,
and LOTS and LOTS of pictures.


----------



## nuts&bolts

NYSBowman said:


> Apparently, I'm waaay late to this party. What's covered on this dvd?...searched but couldn't find info about it.


Sooooo,
I updated the FREE GUIDE in 2012.
I added MORE pages to the back end of Chapter 5.

https://www.dropbox.com/s/fiuvta0rytqyfur/The Nuts & Bolts Of Archery 2012 Updated version.pdf?dl=0

Now, the FREE GUIDE is 
up to 177 pages.


----------



## nuts&bolts

NYSBowman said:


> Apparently, I'm waaay late to this party. What's covered on this dvd?...searched but couldn't find info about it.


Sooo,
I started my custom archery online coaching business in 2013.

I have online archery students worldwide.
ALL over the US, in Europe, Australia, and elsewhere.

I also started running throughout the US doing in person seminars.

Sooo,
WHAT's in the DVD?

What I cover in the 2010 edition and the 2012 edition of my FREE guide.
That's in the DVD.

What I cover in my 2 day seminars.
That's in the DVD.

What I cover with my online archery coaching students.
That's in the DVD.

Look through my posts,
and
the answers to questions I get,

that's also in the DVD.


----------



## nuts&bolts

NYSBowman said:


> Apparently, I'm waaay late to this party. What's covered on this dvd?...searched but couldn't find info about it.


Sooo,
to get on my PRE-ORDER list...

you MUST send me an email, BEFORE I finish my work.

I need in the EMAIL....your AT username.
I need in the EMAIL...your first and last name.
I need in the EMAIL....your full shipping address.

My email = [email protected]

IF you send me an email VERY SOON....

you qualify to purchase the DVD,
the 3 hr and 37 minute DVD

for $25 USD, PLUS mailing costs.

If you wait,
to order my DVD AFTER I finish my work,
you will pay a much HIGHER price.


----------



## Duffman33

Email sent


----------



## cordini

Up top.....


----------



## Dead Eye D

Very impressed with the knowledge you have in Archery N&B. Email sent for pre-order of one of your DVD's when done.

Thanks,
D


----------



## C.Pete

Email sent.


----------



## Pushbutton2

I'd like chapter markers too sir ;-)


----------



## nuts&bolts

Pushbutton2 said:


> I'd like chapter markers too sir ;-)


Building it as we speak.

Didn't realize that the PC software cannot handle interactive menus..
the PC software does nice transitions, captions, etc....but NO MENUS.

aaaargh.

So,
rebuilding the timeline
in the MAC software
with the more powerful NLE (non linear editing software)
and i KNOW the pRICEY software
can handle interactive menus.


----------



## Pushbutton2

nuts&bolts said:


> Building it as we speak.
> 
> Didn't realize that the PC software cannot handle interactive menus..
> the PC software does nice transitions, captions, etc....but NO MENUS.
> 
> aaaargh.
> 
> So,
> rebuilding the timeline
> in the MAC software
> with the more powerful NLE (non linear editing software)
> and i KNOW the pRICEY software
> can handle interactive menus.



Ugh 
Sorry. Wish I could help some how


----------



## nuts&bolts

Pushbutton2 said:


> Ugh
> Sorry. Wish I could help some how


Thank you.

I'll muddle through it.

Seems like I have two of nearly EVERYTHING.

tripods
video cams
software
I have actually FOUR hard drives...primary, backup, and two CLONE drives.


----------



## BackroadBowyer

Email sent, good sir! I can't believe how lucky I am to be able to learn so much so quickly thanks to your efforts. I can't wait to get started!!! Thanks again so much for taking on this massive project!


----------



## ColoradoNick

email sent. Thank you


----------



## xXDaveyJonesXx

Email sent. Thank you for your generous offer!


----------



## warhammer

Email sent


----------



## Bent Arrow

email sent looking forward to the dvd.


----------



## TPost

Email sent.
Thanks


----------



## B52CrewChief

Finally figured out how to email you from my phone! So email sent!


----------



## three5x5s

I'll take one. Thanks


----------



## hooley

Sent an email. I hope it is in time


----------



## Pushbutton2

three5x5s said:


> I'll take one. Thanks


To get on the PRE-ORDER list...

you MUST send Alan an email, BEFORE he finishes his work.

In the EMAIL.... Include your AT username.
In the EMAIL... Include your first and last name.
In the EMAIL....Include your full shipping address.

His email is = [email protected]

IF you send an email VERY SOON....

you qualify to purchase the DVD,
the 3 hr and 37 minute DVD

for $25 USD, PLUS mailing costs.

If you wait,
to order the DVD AFTER he finshes it you will pay a much HIGHER price.


----------



## cloquet

*nuts and bolts dvd*



Pushbutton2 said:


> To get on the PRE-ORDER list...
> 
> you MUST send Alan an email, BEFORE he finishes his work.
> 
> In the EMAIL.... Include your AT username.
> In the EMAIL... Include your first and last name.
> In the EMAIL....Include your full shipping address.
> 
> His email is = [email protected]
> 
> IF you send an email VERY SOON....
> 
> you qualify to purchase the DVD,
> the 3 hr and 37 minute DVD
> 
> for $25 USD, PLUS mailing costs.
> 
> If you wait,
> to order the DVD AFTER he finshes it you will pay a much HIGHER price.


Will this be available in paper form or only DVD?


----------



## Pushbutton2

cloquet said:


> Will this be available in paper form or only DVD?


See post #1759 on page 44


----------



## nuts&bolts

cloquet said:


> Will this be available in paper form or only DVD?


The PAPER form has been free for SEVERAL years.

Nuts&Bolts GUIDE to TUning and SHOOTING compound bows.

http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=1399457&highlight=nuts+guide

The 2010 edition thread
has been viewed 298,000 times JUST on ArcheryTalk.

The 2010 edition of my FREE GUIDE has been translated into two languages (they asked permission first).

150+ pages.
LOTS of pictures.


----------



## nuts&bolts

cloquet said:


> Will this be available in paper form or only DVD?


The PAPER edition of my FREE Guide
was updated in 2012.

Now 177 pages. I added MORE material to the end of Chapter 5.

https://www.dropbox.com/s/fiuvta0rytqyfur/The Nuts & Bolts Of Archery 2012 Updated version.pdf?dl=0


----------



## nuts&bolts

cloquet said:


> Will this be available in paper form or only DVD?


I DO have a written script for my movie.

269 pages, 7,331 lines.

Just finished splitting the audio soundtrack for the movie,
into 32 chapters, and the total is now 4 hrs-ish. 

I am rendering the DVD...first pass is going to take 10 HOURS to do...on a virtual PC, on my iMac 27.

Soooo,
not planning to release the WRITTEN SCRIPT of my movie.

The DVD has MUCH MUCH MUCH more material
than my FREE GUIDE...

for obvious reasons.


----------



## jwilson48

nuts&bolts said:


> I DO have a written script for my movie.
> 
> 269 pages, 7,331 lines.
> 
> Just finished splitting the audio soundtrack for the movie,
> into 32 chapters, and the total is now 4 hrs-ish.
> 
> I am rendering the DVD...first pass is going to take 10 HOURS to do...on a virtual PC, on my iMac 27.
> 
> Soooo,
> not planning to release the WRITTEN SCRIPT of my movie.
> 
> The DVD has MUCH MUCH MUCH more material
> than my FREE GUIDE...
> 
> for obvious reasons.


Roughly how close do you think you are to being done and sending them out? Before Christmas?


----------



## nuts&bolts

jwilson48 said:


> Roughly how close do you think you are to being done and sending them out? Before Christmas?


Got a quote from the duplicator.
3 weeks to process the first order.

AND,
I have to rebuild the movie
in the professional software (non-linear editor)
to build interactive menus.

January is more like it.

3 hrs 37 minutes in how large the movie is.
I need to build a TEST DVD with the interactive menus.

Then, I give the TEST DVD to the replicating company
and they have to test and approve the TEST DVD.

Then,
they start the process. I have world-wide orders
MOST will be NTSC, and some need to be PAL.

Single layer, for max compatibility with older computers, older DVD players, etc.
Probably a two disc set.

Once I get the menus going,
then I need to test drive across multi-platform and debug the MENU version.


----------



## cloquet

I will take one. Thank you, Tom.


----------



## jwilson48

nuts&bolts said:


> Got a quote from the duplicator.
> 3 weeks to process the first order.
> 
> AND,
> I have to rebuild the movie
> in the professional software (non-linear editor)
> to build interactive menus.
> 
> January is more like it.
> 
> 3 hrs 37 minutes in how large the movie is.
> I need to build a TEST DVD with the interactive menus.
> 
> Then, I give the TEST DVD to the replicating company
> and they have to test and approve the TEST DVD.
> 
> Then,
> they start the process. I have world-wide orders
> MOST will be NTSC, and some need to be PAL.
> 
> Single layer, for max compatibility with older computers, older DVD players, etc.
> Probably a two disc set.
> 
> Once I get the menus going,
> then I need to test drive across multi-platform and debug the MENU version.


Okay thinking about ordering another for Christmas but doesn't sound like it's going to happen


----------



## dhom

jwilson48 said:


> Okay thinking about ordering another for Christmas but doesn't sound like it's going to happen


Another? Just want one!


----------



## trotsky85

I'm in


----------



## nuts&bolts

trotsky85 said:


> I'm in


Please send email VERY SOON.

If I get your email before I finish final editing..
you qualify for the PRE-ORDER pricing.

So,
my EMAIL = [email protected]

By EMAIL...I need first and last name.
By EMAIL...I need AT username
By EMAIL...I need a full shipping address

DO not send me a pm message.
Impossible to track thousands of orders worldwide, by pm message.

NO money at this time,
because this is a PRE_ORDER.

If you order the DVD
AFTER I finish editing,

then,
you get to pay the RETAIL price.

3 hrs 37 minutes.

$25 USD PLUS mailing costs...is the PRE-ORDER pricing.


----------



## SpotnstalkR

Can't wait to get this in my hands!! Thank you for all your hard work alan..


----------



## ClintR

SpotnstalkR said:


> Can't wait to get this in my hands!! Thank you for all your hard work alan..


Me too. I have a target bow just sitting there waiting to be setup. That bow will be my guinea pig for this DVD


----------



## nuts&bolts

Grinding away.
rebuilt the movie in the expensive software.
need to glue on the audio soundtrack.
figured out how to scale the video clips to the frame size...some were smaller...some were larger before
been studying how to do interactive menus...markers...hot links...dynamic data exchange in microsoft speak
video software calls it something else...but fundamentally it is DDE.

ASKED the replicator guy for a fast track quote.
no response yet on $$$$ or how fast is fast.

He wants the master copies tomorrow.

Dunno.


----------



## coyle311

As stated above. Thank you for all the hard work. As a new archer and a guy who loves to tinker with stuff, I cannot wait to get this in my hands.


----------



## nuts&bolts

coyle311 said:


> As stated above. Thank you for all the hard work. As a new archer and a guy who loves to tinker with stuff, I cannot wait to get this in my hands.


Welcome.
Building a super duper interactive menu
on the movie.

Figuring out the NLE software, as I go.


----------



## big bone hunter

To make more money... you should make another one on how to make one. You follow me? LOL 
You should make a DVD on how to make one. I don't know if that's any better... It seems like you've learned a lot though!
BBH


----------



## Squirrels

i would like one, email sent


----------



## GARRYLOY

I'd like one also.

Thanks,
Garry


----------



## adventurejack

If I preordered on this thread a long time ago do I still need to send email.


----------



## fasttoyz123

I want one


----------



## Tino B

I sent the email as requested, in for 1 copy please.
Thank you for all your hard work. 
I have learned a lot from this site and can't wait to get the DVD.


----------



## nuts&bolts

adventurejack said:


> If I preordered on this thread a long time ago do I still need to send email.


Hello adventurejack.

You already sent me an email.
Thank you.

I have you on my Pre-Order shipping list.


----------



## nuts&bolts

fasttoyz123 said:


> I want one


Send me an EMAIL...

1) need first and last name
2) need AT username
3) need FULL shipping address

to get the PRE-ORDER pricing
of $25 USD PLUS mailing costs.

NO money at this time,
cuz this is a PRE-ORDER.

[email protected]


----------



## LMBass6

I need to ask, I am new... What is the Nuts & Bolts DVD? Thanks!


P&y only said:


> Nuts&Bolts will be making the DVD we have all been waiting for at his first ever AT seminar in September. I started this post to make a record of who will want one of his DVD's when it's done. Please don't use this thread for chat. Just a list of names. We will also see to it that AT is taken care of for allowing this on here once there actually IS a DVD. Who wants one? You know Alan will keep the cost down as much as he can.


----------



## nuts&bolts

LMBass6 said:


> I need to ask, I am new... What is the Nuts & Bolts DVD? Thanks!


Hello LMBass6.

I have been teaching here on ArcheryTalk for YEARS now.

First,
I put together a FREE Guide to Tuning and Shooting Compound Bows.

http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=1399457&highlight=nuts+guide

150+ pages and LOTS and LOTS of pictures.

The THREAD has been viewed 299,000 times.
My FREE GUIDE has been translated into at least two languages (they asked permission).


----------



## nuts&bolts

LMBass6 said:


> I need to ask, I am new... What is the Nuts & Bolts DVD? Thanks!


Then,
I updated the FREE GUIDE in 2012,
adding MORE pages to the back end of Chapter 5.

Now, the FREE GUIDE is up to 177 pages.

https://www.dropbox.com/s/fiuvta0rytqyfur/The Nuts & Bolts Of Archery 2012 Updated version.pdf?dl=0


----------



## nuts&bolts

LMBass6 said:


> I need to ask, I am new... What is the Nuts & Bolts DVD? Thanks!


Sooo,
I started my online custom archery coaching business in 2013.

I now have students worldwide.

So,
I also started doing in person seminars in 2013,
and go around the US doing 2-day, weekend seminars.

Soooo,
folks asked for a DVD of my seminar material
cuz they could not afford the travel...(folks travel multi-state to attend my weekend seminars).

So,
I have been working on the nuts&bolts DVD.

The DVD covers what you will find in my 31,000+ posts.
The DVD covers what you will find in my TWO free GUIDES.
The DVD covers what I discuss in my weekend seminars.
The DVD covers what I teach (most, not all) to my online custom archery coaching students.


To get the PRE-ORDER pricing,
$25USD plus mailing costs...

1) NEED an [email protected]

2) NEED in the EMAIL, your first and last name
3) NEED in the EMAIL, your AT username
4) NEED in the EMAIL, your FULL shipping address

No money at this time,
cuz
well
this is PRE-ORDER.

IF you order my DVD AFTER I finish editing the DVD,
then you get to pay the FULL retail price.

3 hrs 37 minutes

DVD Disc version
or
a Download version, which will be FULL Blu Ray quality.


----------



## big bone hunter

nuts&bolts said:


> Sooo,
> I started my online custom archery coaching business in 2013.
> 
> I now have students worldwide.
> 
> So,
> I also started doing in person seminars in 2013,
> and go around the US doing 2-day, weekend seminars.
> 
> Soooo,
> folks asked for a DVD of my seminar material
> cuz they could not afford the travel...(folks travel multi-state to attend my weekend seminars).
> 
> So,
> I have been working on the nuts&bolts DVD.
> 
> The DVD covers what you will find in my 31,000+ posts.
> The DVD covers what you will find in my TWO free GUIDES.
> The DVD covers what I discuss in my weekend seminars.
> The DVD covers what I teach (most, not all) to my online custom archery coaching students.
> 
> 
> To get the PRE-ORDER pricing,
> $25USD plus mailing costs...
> 
> 1) NEED an [email protected]
> 
> 2) NEED in the EMAIL, your first and last name
> 3) NEED in the EMAIL, your AT username
> 4) NEED in the EMAIL, your FULL shipping address
> 
> No money at this time,
> cuz
> well
> this is PRE-ORDER.
> 
> IF you order my DVD AFTER I finish editing the DVD,
> then you get to pay the FULL retail price.
> 
> 3 hrs 37 minutes
> 
> DVD Disc version
> or
> a Download version, which will be FULL Blu Ray quality.






You are amazing! God bless you!
BBH
P.S. I believe I have sent you and e-mail... could you verifie that?
Thank,
BBH


----------



## nuts&bolts

big bone hunter said:


> You are amazing! God bless you!
> BBH
> P.S. I believe I have sent you and e-mail... could you verifie that?
> Thank,
> BBH


Yup.
I have your shipping info.

When I finish editing,
then I will send out emails to EVERYONE world-wide...

so you have the option to select the DVD version
or the Download version...

etc.

Currently building the interactive menu..
2 hrs 33 minutes complete out of 3 hrs 37 minutes.

Then,
I render, which means the computer grinds on the files
and tries to make a working movie file.

LAST time the computer estimated 10 hrs
and it took 15 hours (overnight) to complete....using PC software inside a MAC.

This time,
I am using the professional software (way pricey)
learning - teaching myself how to use a NLE program (non-linear editor)

and this more POWERFUL software should be faster.

FIRST time I made the movie with PC software,
it crashed my computer, and the Apple Store took a week to fix it.

I purchased TWO external CLONE hard drives
so if the computer CRASHES,
I can fix it myself...

we will see.


----------



## flyfisher151

Alan, did you ever think this would be such a large endeavor when you first began this project? In any case thanks for your devotion to this project and patiently awaiting its completion.


----------



## nuts&bolts

flyfisher151 said:


> Alan, did you ever think this would be such a large endeavor when you first began this project? In any case thanks for your devotion to this project and patiently awaiting its completion.


Getting VERY close.

The online coaching helped me refine how to explain things, so folks understand.

The in person seminars around the country, showed me what questions folks have.


*
11 CHAPTERS

59 separate lessons.

3 hrs 45 minute movie*

$25 USD plus mailing costs for the DVD version
Domestic mailing will be USPS Priority Mail, FLAT RATE shipping

$25 USD plus mailing costs for the DVD International version
International mailing will be US First Class International Mail

$25 USD for the Download version, which will be on Vimeo.com (you pay Vimeo.com).

The Download is full Blu Ray original filming quality and full Blu Ray audio recording quality.
The DVD, obviously, is DVD quality.

Movie has been rebuilt in the MAC professional NLE software.


*NOW, to build the interactive menu...chop up the movie into "chapters" 
provide a hot button link, to the beginning of each "chapter"

provide a hot button link, to allow folks to "ZERO" in on a specific lesson...any of the 59 common questions.

Need to do a "RENDER"...which is to convert the puzzle pieces, the glued together bits of sound and pictures
into a MOVIE FILE....BLU RAY Quality for the Download version
into a MOVIE FILE....NTSC DVD Quality for the DVD North American version
into a MOVIE FILE....PAL DVD Quality for the DVD International version*

you don't want to know how much $$$$$ I have "invested" in computer hardware, computer software, camera and video equipment,
pro audio equipment, etc.....then, purchasing the archery gear for "show and tell".


----------



## kill-em123

just sent you an email about the dvd
Thanks


----------



## woop

Just sent email. Thanks for dvd Allen.


----------



## Testeclees

I'll take one, Thanks


----------



## nuts&bolts

Testeclees said:


> I'll take one, Thanks


Please send email VERY SOON.

If I get your email before I finish final editing..
you qualify for the PRE-ORDER pricing.

So,
my EMAIL = [email protected]

By EMAIL...I need first and last name.
By EMAIL...I need AT username
By EMAIL...I need a full shipping address

DO not send me a pm message.
Impossible to track thousands of orders worldwide, by pm message.

NO money at this time,
because this is a PRE_ORDER.

If you order the DVD
AFTER I finish editing,

then,
you get to pay the RETAIL price.

3 hrs 37 minutes.

$25 USD PLUS mailing costs...is the PRE-ORDER pricing.


----------



## nuts&bolts

Screen shot of the MENU building software
which I had to spend ALL of yesterday evening, to FIX the software,
cuz the software was missing the MENU templates.

61 lessons
11 chapters
3 hrs 45 minute RUN TIME.


----------



## sapper1

Email sent.


----------



## LooyvilleLarry

Please add me to the list, email sent as well


----------



## bna5017

Email sent. Can you confirm that the email is [email protected]? Rather than @comast.net? I just want to be certain.. 

Thanks!


----------



## nuts&bolts

bna5017 said:


> Email sent. Can you confirm that the email is [email protected]? Rather than @comast.net? I just want to be certain..
> 
> Thanks!


So,
my EMAIL = [email protected]

By EMAIL...I need first and last name.
By EMAIL...I need AT username
By EMAIL...I need a full shipping address


----------



## cantgetrite

ill take one email sent as well.


----------



## Blazinpond

Email sent with my info! Thanks and can't wait!


----------



## brute force

I would like one for sure!!


----------



## nuts&bolts

1) need an EMAIL.

[email protected]

1) send me an EMAIL, with your first and last name
2) send me an EMAIL, with your AT username
3) SEND me an EMAIL, with your full shipping address

WHY?

So, I can pre-print the thousands of shipping labels

I have to upgrade my website for e-commerce, but that comes AFTER I finish editing.

So,
the DVD movie is 3 hrs 45 minutes.
Probably will not fit on two single sided DVDs...so I am editing down to 3 hrs 30 minutes-ish.

12 chapters
61 separate lessons

folks want an interactive menu
so I am building the movie style interactive menu
so you can jump to a specific chapter

so you can jump to ONE specific lesson.

When I finish editing,
then,
I have to render the movie file. FIRST time I tried that, it crashed my computer
and when I fixed the computer, it took 15 hours to render ONE draft copy of the movie.

NOW,
cuz folks want the interactive menu,
I have taught myself how to use the more POWERFUL, professional MAC version NLE software

cuz the PC software was SLOOOOOW and I found out that the PC software does not DO menus.

aaaaaargh.

When I debug the movie style menu,
and build a working MASTER FILE...

then,
the replicating company will burn THOUSAND DVD set lots.

The replicating company does NOT want to work Xmas,
and was not willing to do a RUSH job.

So,
they want 3 weeks minimum to do the replicating job.

Soon.

Soooo
send me an EMAIL BEFORE I finish my editing work...

then,
YOU get on my PRE-ORDER list
and you have the OPTION to purchase the DVD for $25 USD, plus MAILING COSTS (USPS Priority Mail, FLAT RATE shipping)

and
you have the OPTION to purchase the DOWN LOAD DVD, for $25 USD on the Vimeo.com website.

Your choice.

Alan


----------



## nuts&bolts

WHY single sided DVDs?

CUZ,
I have to make sure I get MAXIMUM compatibility with computers,
with laptops,
with DVD players world wide.

I will have NTSC Single Sided DVDs replicated. LOTS of them.

I will have PAL Single Sided DVDs replicated, for international orders, for the countries that need PAL DVD discs.
WHY the email?

Cuz,
I can get organized
and have the shipping labels pre-printed
so I can check the address you send me by EMAIL, and double check for zip codes that have one wrong digit, or a mis-spelled street address.

WHY email?

So I can create an account for EACH order
in my email system.

So I can create a paper trail,
and keep my accounting records straight.

So I can create a folder for EACH order,
so I can track CHANGES to orders
so I can track multiple mailing addresses, for folks whose address changes depending on the time of year
so I can track when mailing addresses change.

That's why the EMAIL.

SEND me an EMAIL
BEFORE I finish my editing work.

IF you send me an EMAIL

then,
you get the PRE-ORDER pricing.

$25 USD plus mailing costs.

DOMESTIC mailing = USPS PRIORITY MAIL, FLAT rate shipping.

INTERNATIONAL mailing = USPS First Class International shipping

DOWNLOAD version
THIS is the higher quality, FULL Blu Ray,
and you will pay Vimeo.com


----------



## nuts&bolts

So,
if you want to be on my PRE-ORDER LIST...

one more time

SEND ME an email.

HOW do I get on the pre-order list?

SEND me an EMail.


----------



## nuts&bolts

What is your EMAIL address?

It is at the bottom of my signature
on 30,000+ posts.

[email protected].


----------



## Flivver90

Copy that N&B...I'll send email with the aforementioned information.


----------



## Dart414

email sent


----------



## Moosecop

Email sent tks for your work


----------



## JDM

Email has been sent!


----------



## Hoytusa#1

One more time!


----------



## wvbowhunter1984

Email sent. Can't wait.


----------



## donnyscott

one more time


----------



## Elite919

I would like a DVD please, sending an email now.


----------



## Slick5

Email has been sent. Thanks.


----------



## nuts&bolts

me thinks
this is going to be a 4 DISC SET.

aaaaargh.

In order to maintain max quality.

I'll find out soon as I finish editing
and burn the MASTER DVDs, and finish the interactive menu.

12 chapters
61 separate lessons

*$25 PRE-ORDER pricing (PLUS MAILING COSTS)
IF YOU SEND ME AN EMAIL.*

I need the FIRST and LAST name in the EMAIL....
I need the AT username in the EMAIL....

I NEED the FULL SHIPPING ADDRESS in the EMAIL

this way,
I can pre-print the shipping labels...
while the DVDs are being REPLICATED in thousand piece lots.

4 DVD DISC MOVIE for $25 USD plus MAILING COSTS.

I must be OUT of my MIND!


for $25 plus MAILING COSTS


----------



## nathanjones

Just sent an email. Sounds like it'll be great!


----------



## nuts&bolts

Current status.



Peep Sight Rotation
How to get to ZERO rotation.


----------



## Tk_it_ez

I just sent an email for the DVD preorder.

I believe this is my first post on AT. I have been a member of several different forums over the years. Everything from hunting, fishing, bass boats, camping, pond management and billiards but I rarely if ever post. I figured this would be a great reason to break the ice here at AT.

I look forward to the DVD. Thanks in advance for putting it together. From reading some your tuning posts, I have no doubt it will be top notch.


----------



## Unicron

Just a question; (sorry if it has been brought up before)

Will you make a "digital" version? I don't have a DVD player anymore. I kid you not. I don't watch that much TV, and I removed the ones in my PC's fore more storage. 
I'm in Europe atm, and international shipping around this time of year just really sucks. On top of that, my internet connection is faster than a DVD player by a huge margin.
Wouldn't mind setting up a secure direct transfer option neither. (totally get it if you don't want to use Vimeo paid for service or something like that) And if you don't want to bother compressing it to a more web friendly format, I don't mind doing that for you (zero quality loss or lossy) for redownload, in case more archers rather buy the discs digitally rather than on DVD.


----------



## kerrye

Unicron said:


> Just a question; (sorry if it has been brought up before)
> 
> Will you make a "digital" version? I don't have a DVD player anymore. I kid you not. I don't watch that much TV, and I removed the ones in my PC's fore more storage.
> I'm in Europe atm, and international shipping around this time of year just really sucks. On top of that, my internet connection is faster than a DVD player by a huge margin.
> Wouldn't mind setting up a secure direct transfer option neither. (totally get it if you don't want to use Vimeo paid for service or something like that) And if you don't want to bother compressing it to a more web friendly format, I don't mind doing that for you (zero quality loss or lossy) for redownload, in case more archers rather buy the discs digitally rather than on DVD.


It will be available as a download from Vimeo.


----------



## Unicron

kerrye said:


> It will be available as a download from Vimeo.


Awesome, I'll stick around and buy that when it arrives. No permanent download I guess, but that is fine. No pre-ordering required?


----------



## nuts&bolts

Unicron said:


> Awesome, I'll stick around and buy that when it arrives. No permanent download I guess, but that is fine. No pre-ordering required?


Send me an email
so you get the DISCOUNT price.

I put a LOT of money and time into this DVD.

So,
the GENERAL public price is HIGHER for the DVD,
if folks order AFTER I finish my editing.

So,
the download will also be a TWO tier pricing.

THAT means,
the GENERAL public sees the FULL RETAIL Price.

So,
that means, the AT folks who send me an EMAIL...

they get the DISCOUNT code
and get the $25 PRE-ORDER pricing
for the DVD DOWNLOAD.

Sooo,
SEND ME an EMAIL
if you want the download
IF you want to pay the LOWER PRE-ORDER Price.

Sooo,
SEND ME an EMAIL
if you want the PRE-ORDER price of $25 USD plus mailing costs,
if you want the DVD DISC SET.


----------



## nuts&bolts

Unicron said:


> Just a question; (sorry if it has been brought up before)
> 
> Will you make a "digital" version? I don't have a DVD player anymore. I kid you not. I don't watch that much TV, and I removed the ones in my PC's fore more storage.
> I'm in Europe atm, and international shipping around this time of year just really sucks. On top of that, my internet connection is faster than a DVD player by a huge margin.
> Wouldn't mind setting up a secure direct transfer option neither. (totally get it if you don't want to use Vimeo paid for service or something like that) And if you don't want to bother compressing it to a more web friendly format, I don't mind doing that for you (zero quality loss or lossy) for redownload, in case more archers rather buy the discs digitally rather than on DVD.


Yes,
the digital version will live on Vimeo.com

YOu can stream it and leave the movie file on Vimeo.com

YOu can download to your tablet.
You can download to your phone.

You can download to any device.

You will be paying Vimeo.com

IF you send me an EMAIL,
you get the SECRET CODE to pay the $25 USD PRE-ORDER price.

If you do NOT send me an EMAIL,
you get to pay FULL RETAIL price,
the advertised price that I have not set yet
for Vimeo.com.

I have not tallied up my TOTAL costs yet,
but the TOTAL costs are kinda HIGH.


----------



## nuts&bolts

Unicron said:


> Awesome, I'll stick around and buy that when it arrives. No permanent download I guess, but that is fine. No pre-ordering required?


Not sure what is a "permanent download".

You can stream from Vimeo.com.

You can download to any device of your choice.

PRE-ORDER gets you the $25 USD price, for the Download. SPECIAL code, which I send to you by EMAIL.

THIS means you send me an email.

NO email,
you pay a higher price...the PUBLISHED price on the Vimeo.com website.


----------



## ngoldi

Email sent


----------



## Macdoc18

Holy Cow 
Hope this project ends before global warming gets us
MLC


----------



## hometownhero

What is on this dvd?


----------



## kill-em123

how close are we to being done??????????


----------



## ElkFetish

Thought I did this months ago but I'm in now!

e-mail sent!

Thanks!


----------



## nuts&bolts

hometownhero said:


> What is on this dvd?


My 2010 edition FREE GUIDE to Tuning and Shooting Compound Bows.
150 pages and LOTS of pictures.
The THREAD has been viewed 301,000 times.

http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=1399457&highlight=nuts+guide

So,
I updated the FREE GUIDE in 2012.
I added more material to the end of Chapter 5, so now up to 177 pages.

https://www.dropbox.com/s/fiuvta0rytqyfur/The Nuts & Bolts Of Archery 2012 Updated version.pdf?dl=0

Then,
I started my online custom coaching business
and have online students worldwide. I have developed custom coaching material.

Then,
I started going around the US teaching 2 day weekend seminars.
I have my seminar material.

TAKE all of that material
and you get 12 chapters
61 lessons/topics

that is running 3 hrs 45 minutes
but I am trying to edit that down.


----------



## nuts&bolts

kill-em123 said:


> how close are we to being done??????????


BUILDING interactive MENUS
for 12 chapter
for 61 topics.

HAVE to slice and dice
and see if this is a 3 disc set or a 4 disc set.

COSTS are already very high for a 3 disc set,
so trying to edit down the material
and build a 3 DISC MASTER DVD SET.

Found a new replicator company in San Francisco
who quoted me a 10 day turnaround,
but I am outa town last week of December
and 1rst week of January.

TRYING to finish the editing
so I can get the master file off to the replicator.


----------



## hometownhero

nuts&bolts said:


> My 2010 edition FREE GUIDE to Tuning and Shooting Compound Bows.
> 150 pages and LOTS of pictures.
> The THREAD has been viewed 301,000 times.
> 
> http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=1399457&highlight=nuts+guide
> 
> So,
> I updated the FREE GUIDE in 2012.
> I added more material to the end of Chapter 5, so now up to 177 pages.
> 
> https://www.dropbox.com/s/fiuvta0rytqyfur/The Nuts & Bolts Of Archery 2012 Updated version.pdf?dl=0
> 
> Then,
> I started my online custom coaching business
> and have online students worldwide. I have developed custom coaching material.
> 
> Then,
> I started going around the US teaching 2 day weekend seminars.
> I have my seminar material.
> 
> TAKE all of that material
> and you get 12 chapters
> 61 lessons/topics
> 
> that is running 3 hrs 45 minutes
> but I am trying to edit that down.


And All this is on the dvd's? 

I was just looking at you helping LadyBowhunter12 sounds like some real good info there. I notice I was doing some of the same things as she was. 

This sounds like something I may be interested in because by the looks of it I will be a better shooter. 
What info do you need form me?


----------



## nuts&bolts

hometownhero said:


> And All this is on the dvd's?
> 
> I was just looking at you helping LadyBowhunter12 sounds like some real good info there. I notice I was doing some of the same things as she was.
> 
> This sounds like something I may be interested in because by the looks of it I will be a better shooter.
> What info do you need form me?


EMAIL.

Please send me an EMAIL.

[email protected]

1) in the EMAIL....first and last name
2) in the EMAIL...AT username
3) in the EMAIL....your full shipping address

WHY by EMAIL?

So I can create a folder for EACH order
So I can track changes in orders
So I can track changes in address
So I can track who wants a DVD DISC set
So I can track who wants the Blu Ray Quality DOWNLOAD version
So I can track who changes their order from DISC set to DOWNLOAD version

So I can print SHIPPING LABELS in advance, while the DVD DISC sets are being replicated in 1000 piece lots

CUZ
I have not upgraded my website yet
to handle e-commerce
so I have to do things the old fashioned way
and TYPE up each shipping label
and check each address for typos, and bad zip codes, etc.


----------



## kill-em123

sounds like this should be done very soon. Can't wait to watch it


----------



## hometownhero

Ok Email sent.


----------



## GoldCustard

Email Sent.

Thanks for all the effort, Greatly appreciated.


----------



## nuts&bolts




----------



## Falcon24

nuts&bolts said:


>


Looks like his draw is a little long....

:darkbeer:


----------



## nuts&bolts

Falcon24 said:


> Looks like his draw is a little long....
> 
> :darkbeer:


He forgot to load an arrow, as well.

redruff built the sign for me.

YOU gotta see it in person.
Truly beautiful metal work.


----------



## ryans127

Yep


----------



## hometownhero

nuts&bolts said:


> He forgot to load an arrow, as well.


I've done that lol


----------



## nuts&bolts

*Also any guess on when you may be done with this?

Question from a recent PRE-ORDER by email.

My response #1.*

Hello ______.

GRINDING through building an interactive menu
for the 3 hr 45-minute-ish video.
12 chapters
61 individual lessons

3 disc set, probably.
Must build a master DISC for each of the 3 discs.
Must debug the menu system.
Each draft render can take 10-15 hours to finish,
before I can test drive the disc on laptops, desktops, pc, mac, etc.

Then,
you figure one replicator wants 3 weeks to burn the first lot of thousands of sets,
and
another replicator wants 10 days to burn the first lot of thousands of sets.

So,
I'm close,
not quite there yet.

Alan


----------



## nuts&bolts

*Also any guess on when you may be done with this?

Question from a recent PRE-ORDER by email.

My response #2.*

Been up since 4am this morning
figuring out the menu building software.


----------



## nuts&bolts

*Also any guess on when you may be done with this?

Question from a recent PRE-ORDER by email.

My response #3.*


I have DRAFT disc #1 ready to TEST burn.
Almost done with DRAFT disc #2 ready to TEST burn.

EACH test burn can take over-nite...if the computer does not crash.

I had to purchase a total of 4 hard drives
to crash proof the computer.

Internal drive.
Backup drive,
Drive #3 and #4 external clone RAID 10 drives,
to make the system bulletproof.

FIRST test run on PC software crashed the MAC computer,
cuz I was running a virtual PC in a MAC environment.

SECOND time the MAC crashed, I had the dual CLONE drives
so I could turn the machine on, even though the internal drive crashed and burned.
Turns out I maxed out a 1 TB internal drive
and that is enough to cause a MAC to give up the ghost.

Video cam #2 died,
cuz I was running an open source hack on my DSLR, so the software choked
and I am down to ONE video cam.

So,
you know how it goes.


----------



## BowStringDepot

I'll take one for sure! Thanks Alan!



Hutch


----------



## nuts&bolts

BowStringDepot said:


> I'll take one for sure! Thanks Alan!
> 
> 
> 
> Hutch


Please send email.

I am CRANKING as hard as I can.

Been up since 4am trying to learn all the various software programs,
to make a menu.

ONE software program to do the editing/ gluing audio and video.
ANother program to burn a DVD, and build a menu.
Another program to convert a photo into an interactive menu.
Another program to work the Blu Ray Audio files...the MASSIVE audio files.

Getting closer.

Need first and last name in the email.
Need AT username in the email.
Need full shipping address in the EMAIL.

No money right now.
Just the info.

So I can start printing ALLLLLL the shipping labels
while the elves start burning LOTS and LOTS and LOTS of disc sets.

Probably going to be a 3 disc set.

3 hrs 45 minutes, ISH.

TEST burn,
the FIRST effort with NO menu took 15 hours to do.

That was on PC software, running on a MAC computer.

Learned the hard way, that the PC software does not do menus.

So,
using the PRO software, which I also purchased,
and FORCED myself to learn how to use it. Still learning.


----------



## nuts&bolts

BowStringDepot said:


> I'll take one for sure! Thanks Alan!
> 
> 
> 
> Hutch


My email = [email protected]


----------



## tered

Is this a DVD that's also got string building? Also any left


----------



## nuts&bolts

tered said:


> Is this a DVD that's also got string building? Also any left


Nope.

Now that I have KINDA mastered this DVD building process...

I gotta leave something for ROUND two.

ROUND 1
3 hrs 45 minutes-ish
going to try and squeeze into a 3 DISC set.

Just got a quote from the replicator for THOUSANDS of sets, ...OWIE...pricey.

Sooo,
the PRE-ORDER price for a THREE DISC movie
is $25 USD PLUS mailing costs. USPS Priority Mail.

$25 plus mailing costs is KINDA crazy.

So,
the PRE-ORDER price EXPIRES when I finish editing.

I have TEST DISC #1 cued up to BURN....trial run, see if it FITS, check quality, de-bug the menus.
I have TEST DISC #2 cued up to BURN....trial run, see if it FITS, check quality, de-bug the menus.

So,
getting ready to build DISC #3.

Been up since 4am today,
learning how to work the various software programs,
and build INTERACTIVE menus.

SOOOo,
do not wait TOOOOO long
to send me an email.

I NEED an EMAIL.

[email protected]

IN the EMAIL....first and last name
IN the EMAIL....AT username

IN THE EMAIL....full shipping address.

I have THOUSANDS of shipping labels to print/type by hand.

*AFTER I finish editing,
when I have THREE master DISCs running, and de-bugged

the PRE ORDER price is OVER

and all FUTURE orders

(folks who did NOT send me an EMAIL IN TIME)

they get to pay FULL price.*


----------



## kill-em123

any idea what the full price might be close to or is that a secret??
already pre-ordered just interested. seems to be an expensive and time consuming process


----------



## nuts&bolts

kill-em123 said:


> any idea what the full price might be close to or is that a secret??
> already pre-ordered just interested. seems to be an expensive and time consuming process


If you want to order TWO discs...

NOW would be a VERY VERY good idea.

YOu don't want to know what a DSLR,
and a HD video cam
and a Blu Ray quality audio recorder costs
then, the largest at the time iMac 27 (trash can MAC did not exist yet)
then the legal dollars to setup the LLC
lighting equipment
gobs and gobs of software
tripods, ball head, fluid head for the DSLR and the Video cam
then, gotta purchase the bows,

then more software.

Time consuming. Yup.
Expensive. Yup. Had to purchase everything from the ground up.

When I started,
this was going to be a DVD of my first seminar at Hitaga Archery, in Iowa...

was going to hire a Local Iowa audio production company,
and do live sound recording,
and hire a photo/video guy. 

That idea did not pan out...for a variety of reasons.

Seminar was great. 

Since that FIRST seminar, have travelled all over the US doing seminars
and have worldwide online custom archery students.

So,
the content has now grown from a 1 hr DVD disc
to TRYING to SQUEEZE in 3 hrs 45 minutes-ish of material
into THREE DVD discs....

and a download version, at FULL BLU Ray Quality....mostly for the international folks,
cuz of international shipping costs.

Soooo,
turns out that even the international folks want a good old fashioned DVD.

Going to ship USPS First Class International MAIL.

FIRST replicator quote came in at 3 weeks processing,
and he doesn't want to work Christmas.

So,
going with the BIG BOYS up in San Francisco,
and they did not bat an eye, at the size of the order
and their quote was 10 days.

Except they want 100% up front payment.

OWIE.

My accountant is NOT going to be happy with me.

3 DISC DVD set, for $25 USD... Plus Mailing costs.

I must be NUTZ.


----------



## nuts&bolts

kill-em123 said:


> any idea what the full price might be close to or is that a secret??
> already pre-ordered just interested. seems to be an expensive and time consuming process


Checking what is available.

90 minute DVD...$39.99
120 minute DVD...$39.99

My DVD set is 217 minutes, 31 seconds....$25.00 USD...plus shipping costs = the PRE-ORDER price.
MY Download version, which will be on Vimeo.com...full BLU Ray quality...$25.00 USD...no shipping costs, obviously... = PRE ORDER PRICE

ONLY if you folks send me an EMAIL.

VERY VERY SOON,
I finish my editing work
and then the PRE-ORDER pricing ENDS.


----------



## nuts&bolts

DISC one chapter and topic markers are in place. Menu structure skeleton is framed.


*DISC ONE has Chapter ONE, TWO and THREE = 1 hr, 13 minutes, 48 seconds.*

TOPICS 1-31. You can zero in on a Chapter
and you can also Zero In on a particular topic.


*DISC TWO has Chapter THREE (continued), FOUR, FIVE, SIX and SEVEN = 1 hr, 28 ,minutes, 13 seconds*

TOPICS 32 - 49. You can zero in on a Chapter
and you can also Zero In on a particular topic.


*DISC THREE has Chapter EIGHT, NINE, TEN, ELEVEN and TWELVE = 1 hr, 12 minutes, 48 seconds.*

TOPICS 50 - 61. You can zero in on a Chapter
and you can also Zero In on a particular topic.


Had to custom design the menus, because there are no templates
this level of complexity...nothing that could handle Chapters and 61 sub-topics,
with hot links backwards, forwards, play all, back to Chapter Menu from any sub-topic.

So,
now do the linkages, and test for logic errors
then,
do the render and see if I got the settings correct.

If the test MASTER disc pass my quality checks,
then, I go visit the big boys in SAN FRANCISCO,
and pay them 100% of up front.

GULP.


----------



## nuts&bolts

How Much Longer?

Depends if any hardware crashes.

Depends if I get a good first pass,
or if I have to de-bug the menus.

DISC ONE has Chapter ONE, TWO and THREE = 1 hr, 13 minutes, 48 seconds.
DISC TWO has Chapter THREE (continued), FOUR, FIVE, SIX and SEVEN = 1 hr, 28 ,minutes, 13 seconds.
DISC THREE has Chapter EIGHT, NINE, TEN, ELEVEN and TWELVE = 1 hr, 12 minutes, 48 seconds.

How long to render three MASTER DISCS?

LAST time I tried,
it took 15 hours for a single, complete render for the entire movie file...but, that was with PC software, running in a virtual machine.

This time,
full blown NLE software, MOSTLY bug free....update for the software suite, not all of it will update (3 pieces, failed to update). I have a work around.

ALMost there.

$25 USD, plus mailing costs.

My accountant is going to chew me out, next April.


----------



## v5cvbb

I sent an email to pre-order my copy.


----------



## kill-em123

nuts&bolts said:


> Except they want 100% up front payment.
> 
> OWIE.
> 
> My accountant is NOT going to be happy with me.
> 
> 3 DISC DVD set, for $25 USD... Plus Mailing costs.
> 
> I must be NUTZ.


myself and im sure many others would be willing to pay now if it would help you with the cost of replicating the discs


----------



## friend of coal

email set


----------



## jpop

kill-em123 said:


> myself and im sure many others would be willing to pay now if it would help you with the cost of replicating the discs


Ditto. Email sent and can also paypal the funds if necessary.


----------



## nuts&bolts

kill-em123 said:


> myself and im sure many others would be willing to pay now if it would help you with the cost of replicating the discs


Thank you,
no need.

The replicating cost is thousands of dollars,
on top of the many many thousands of dollars, spent on computer hardware,
video and camera hardware, etc. Been a huge project, and then the legal costs
on top of that to setup a LLC, insurance, accountant, etc.

Since you guys are the PRE-ORDER crowd,
the $25 cost plus mailing cost, is a special price.


----------



## nuts&bolts

jpop said:


> Ditto. Email sent and can also paypal the funds if necessary.


Thank you.

I have learned, that better to have product ready to ship.

So,
I will front the costs, have been
and will get discs ready to ship,
let everyone know...

and then,
send out payment instructions to folks.

While the DVDs are being replicated in San Francisco...

I will upgrade my business website for e-commerce,
setup for PayPal processing
select a credit card processor,
figure out website design, etc.


----------



## nuts&bolts

MASTER DVD DISC #1 is ready to burn.
Passed logic tests, on the Menu.

12 chapters in total.
61 topics for the THREE DVD set.

Burning single sided DVD discs,
for max compatibility world-wide.

Costs me more money,
cuz the 3 hr, 37 minute, 31 second movie
is just a bit over one hour per disc,
but I can burn at a higher data rate
for more quality.

Getting ready to render MASTER DVD DISC #1.


----------



## Unk Bond

nuts&bolts said:


> Thank you.
> 
> I have learned, that better to have product ready to ship.
> 
> So,
> I will front the costs, have been
> and will get discs ready to ship,
> let everyone know...
> 
> and then,
> send out payment instructions to folks.
> 
> While the DVDs are being replicated in San Francisco...
> 
> I will upgrade my business website for e-commerce,
> setup for PayPal processing
> select a credit card processor,
> figure out website design, etc.


Hello
I do like the Pay Pal oppsion. [ Later


----------



## jerseybow

I Do !


----------



## nuts&bolts

jerseybow said:


> I Do !


To get onto my PRE-ORDER list...

1) send by EMAIL...first and last name
2) send by EMAIL...AT username
3) send by EMAIL...full shipping address

No money at this time.
When DVD disc set is ready to ship, I will email you PAYMENT instructions.

12 chapters
61 lessons
3 hrs 37 minute, 31 second movie.

Doing single layer, single side DVD disc, for maximum audio and video quality.
Costs me more money, but better quality costs more money...this is going to be a 3 DVD DISC set.

So,
the PRE-ORDER pricing expires when I finish editing.

DVD MASTER DISC #1 passed all software testing.
READY to render #1.

ONLY two more master DISCS to prepare.

So,
if you send me your FULL INFO
AFTER I finish editing...

the pre-order pricing expires
and you get to pay FULL RETAIL pricing.


----------



## Noise

In for the pre order


----------



## ThomasC4

Count me in...


----------



## goofy2788

Count me in for one.


----------



## nuts&bolts

goofy2788 said:


> Count me in for one.


Need an email.

[email protected]

1) IN the EMAIL.....need first and last name
2) IN the EMAIL.....need AT username
3) IN the EMAIL.....need a full shipping address

No money at this time,
cuz it is a PRE-ORDER.

Burning MASTER DVD DISC #1...test drive, later today.
Burning MASTER DVD DISC #2...test drive, later today.

Prepping MASTER DVD DISC #3...today.


----------



## RockGuitarzan

I am interested and would like to see examples of your previous work. please.


----------



## nuts&bolts

RockGuitarzan said:


> I am interested and would like to see examples of your previous work. please.


Never produced a DVD before.

This is the FIRST DVD release.

For Examples of what my students can do...
see LadyBowhunter12 thread.

http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=2381164


----------



## nuts&bolts

RockGuitarzan said:


> I am interested and would like to see examples of your previous work. please.


3 hrs, 37 minutes, 31 seconds.
Single Side Single Layer DVD for max audio and video quality.

Menu driven, as requested.

12 Chapters
61 separate topics.


----------



## nuts&bolts

RockGuitarzan said:


> I am interested and would like to see examples of your previous work. please.


Send email with ALL the info VERY SOON.

Folks who order the DVD AFTER I finish my editing work,
will pay FULL RETAIL...
cuz...

AFTER I finish my EDITING work...

then,
your order is no longer a PRE-ORDER.

$25 USD plus mailing costs
is kinda CRAZY for a 3 hr 37 minute Movie.


----------



## goofy2788

nuts&bolts said:


> Need an email.
> 
> [email protected]
> 
> 1) IN the EMAIL.....need first and last name
> 2) IN the EMAIL.....need AT username
> 3) IN the EMAIL.....need a full shipping address
> 
> No money at this time,
> cuz it is a PRE-ORDER.
> 
> Burning MASTER DVD DISC #1...test drive, later today.
> Burning MASTER DVD DISC #2...test drive, later today.
> 
> Prepping MASTER DVD DISC #3...today.


Email sent as requested.


----------



## nuts&bolts

*Is it ready yet?*

*I am interested in ordering a DVD. 
I understand we are to email you contact info and shipping address. 

What else is needed to order a DVD? 
And are they currently available?*


Answer to the QUESTION...is it READY YET?

THIS is a PRE_ORDER...
which means...

I HAVE MASTER DISC #1 ready to BURN.
MASTER DISC #1 has passed all logic tests, in the menu building software.

There are 12 chapters
and there are 61 topics.

FOLKS wanted a menu to they could ZERO IN
on ONE question.

I had a NON-menu version ready WEEKS ago.

The PC software, which I discovered, will NOT do a menu,
was maybe $80.

The NLE software is THOUSANDS of dollars
and I had already purchased that as WELL,
dreading the thought I would have to learn NLE (non-linear editing software).

Well,
folks, some folks
said a NON-menu version of the DVD would be USELESS.

Soooo,
I plunged in
and taught myself how to use the multi-thousands dollar software, the NLE
software so I could develop a MENU system.

So,
this means,
the DVDs are NOT replicated yet.

THIS means I have to use the very pricey software to build the menus
and use the de-bugging tool
to make sure the programming is correct.

After many attempts to de-bug the menus
I have DISC #1 working
and
I have DISC #2 working.

MASTER DISC #1 is ready to burn.

LAST time I tried this,
I crashed the computer.

TOok a week at the Apple Store.

So,
the next time I rendered the NON-menu version,
the software estimated a 10 hr render time,
and it required 15 HOURS.

So,
NOW I am using Professional GRADE software,
which SHOULD be able to harness the full power of the iMac 27, with the hybrid internal hard drive (which crashed the FIRST time)
and I have buttressed the HARD DRIVE system, with THREE...COUNT em THREE external drives.

The original AUDIO and VIDEO files are FULL BLOWN Blu Ray quality
so I have to down sample to DVD grade quality,
for...

well,
the DVD movie.

So,
short version,
NO,

nothing is available.

THAT's why this is called a PRE-ORDER.

When folks order
AFTER I finish my editing,
then,
I will charge folks the FULL RETAIL price...
cuz I have spent WAY too many THOUSANDS of dollars developing this nearly 4 HOUR BLU ray movie.

The download version will be FULL BLU RAY quality.
NOT sure if the menu structure will transfer over.

THE DVD replicating company (BIG boys in SF)
told me that they need MASTER DISCS so the menu structure will transfer over.

THOUSANDS of orders WORLD-WIDE.

So,
NO...

I have not replicated the THOUSANDS of DVD sets yet.

DID I mention this is a PRE-ORDER?

Sooo,
this means
to qualify for the $25 plus mailing costs PRE-ORDER PRICE...

you send me an EMAIL.

IN the email

you provide

1) your First and LAST name.
2) your AT username
3) your FULL SHIPPING ADDRESS

WHY?

Cuz I have THOUSANDS of PRE-ORDERS to fulfill.

I want to pre-print the shipping labels, IN ADVANCE.

WHY?

CUZ,
AFTER I have the DVD MASTERS sent to the REPLICATING COMPANY...

then,
I have to learn how to program a website
for e-commerce.

Sooo,
by YOU folks sending me an email...

I have the opportunity to check EACH address
domestic and international
for typo errors

wrong zip codes
mis-spelled street names...

while I also teach myself how to program a website
for international and domestic e-commerce.


----------



## RockGuitarzan

nuts&bolts said:


> Never produced a DVD before.
> 
> This is the FIRST DVD release.
> 
> For Examples of what my students can do...
> see LadyBowhunter12 thread.
> 
> http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=2381164


Yes, but as your student ,they get to work with you LIVE.

Teaching using video is a whole nother way of communicating. As a pro video editor for 35 years (Clients include - HBO/Ford Training/Acme Food/IAMS Training, etc), I know first hand that even GREAT teachers can be hampered by less then professional video production values. Thats why I wanted to see previous work. I have no doubt about your teaching ability, but in video land thats just half the battle won


----------



## ClintR

I'm slightly confused why it would be such a pain to add chapters........anyways thanks N&B for all the hard work.


----------



## nuts&bolts

MASTER DISC #2. 

Menu STructure.


----------



## nuts&bolts

RockGuitarzan said:


> Yes, but as your student ,they get to work with you LIVE.
> 
> Teaching using video is a whole nother way of communicating. As a pro video editor for 35 years (Clients include - HBO/Ford/Acme Food/IAMS Training, etc), I know first hand that even GREAT teachers can be hampered by less then professional video production values. Thats why I wanted to see previous work. I have no doubt about your teaching ability, but in video land thats just half the battle won


Not a pro video editor.
NO prior video production work.

This is a amateur, DIY, grass roots effort.
Canon 5D Mk II with the Magic Lantern Hack.
Sony NX30 video cam.
Tripods and fluid heads and ball heads.
Premiere Pro and Encore.
Tascam with Juiced Link Pre-amp for audio. Used a Lav mic.

NO film experience.
No DVD production experience. NONE. Nada.

If you are looking for production values,
then you mis-understand my approach.

Where-ever possible,
I will build DIY equipment for my own use, or show folks how to make DIY equipment, to work on their own bows.

If folks can afford a commercial unit, then by all means.

Did I hire a video production company?

Could have, but then the unit price would not be $25....right?


----------



## jwilson48

RockGuitarzan said:


> Yes, but as your student ,they get to work with you LIVE.
> 
> Teaching using video is a whole nother way of communicating. As a pro video editor for 35 years (HBO/Ford/Acme Food/IAMS Training, etc), I know first hand that even GREAT teachers can be hampered by less then professional video production values. Thats why I wanted to see previous work. I have no doubt about your teaching ability, but in video land thats just half the battle won


Actually most of his students are online. Nuts and bolts is probably regarded as the best archery mind on this site. If you don't feel confident in pre ordering, wait until we get our DVDs in hand and tell you how great they are then pay full price. Me personally I'd rather pay $25. If I learn 1 thing it's money well spent. If not, then it's still money well spent to have as a reference


----------



## RockGuitarzan

nuts&bolts said:


> Not a pro video editor.
> NO prior video production work.
> 
> This is a amateur, DIY, grass roots effort.
> Canon 5D Mk II with the Magic Lantern Hack.
> Sony NX30 video cam.
> Tripods and fluid heads and ball heads.
> Premiere Pro and Encore.
> Tascam with Juiced Link Pre-amp for audio. Used a Lav mic.
> 
> NO film experience.
> No DVD production experience. NONE. Nada.
> 
> If you are looking for production values,
> then you mis-understand my approach.
> 
> Where-ever possible,
> I will build DIY equipment for my own use, or show folks how to make DIY equipment, to work on their own bows.
> 
> If folks can afford a commercial unit, then by all means.
> 
> Did I hire a video production company?
> 
> Could have, but then the unit price would not be $25....right?


I see. Well then, I will wait to see if you make short promo clips available to potential customers in the future. Thanks for the info.


----------



## nuts&bolts

ClintRhodes said:


> I'm slightly confused why it would be such a pain to add chapters........anyways thanks N&B for all the hard work.


I can and have worked on nuclear and natural gas power plants.
Now, if we are talking building a pilot and full scale plant at say LAX airport, no problem.

If a power plant needs demolition and expansion, sure thing.

I can BARELY use email....(ok, I can and have been using email for quite some time).
Don't know my way around FACEbook, or any other social media.

This "Menu thing" I finally figured it out.

YouTube is a wonderful teaching tool.


----------



## nuts&bolts

RockGuitarzan said:


> I see. Well then, I will wait to see if you make short promo clips available to potential customers in the future. Thanks for the info.


IT's $25.

Consider this a DIY effort
for my content.

NO production value.
Bad directing.
BAD actor.
Editing is amateur.

Folks wanted a DVD for my first in person seminar,
cuz they could not afford the travel costs...or travel time.

Other folks wanted a "visual" version of my FREE Guide to Tuning and Shooting Compound Bows.

Hence, this DIY production.

NO promo clips.
NO book tour.
Just an amateur effort for folks who want a "visual" version of my content.
The lav microphone is only $300. Probably should have spent at least $1000 for a better mic.
Pre-amp is ONLY a Juiced link. Mixing board would have been better, for MORE money, and a sound engineer running the board, would be better still.

The audio EQ is not great. Acoustics was not controlled well....mostly due to variable lav mic placement.


----------



## RockGuitarzan

jwilson48 said:


> Actually most of his students are online. Nuts and bolts is probably regarded as the best archery mind on this site. If you don't feel confident in pre ordering, wait until we get our DVDs in hand and tell you how great they are then pay full price. Me personally I'd rather pay $25. If I learn 1 thing it's money well spent. If not, then it's still money well spent to have as a reference


Yes, I will definitely wait to see how it turns out. And given your testimonial I hope to be pleasantly surprised


----------



## RockGuitarzan

nuts&bolts said:


> IT's $25.
> 
> Consider this a DIY effort
> for my content.
> 
> NO production value.
> Bad directing.
> BAD actor.
> Editing is amateur.
> 
> Folks wanted a DVD for my first in person seminar,
> cuz they could not afford the travel costs...or travel time.
> 
> Other folks wanted a "visual" version of my FREE Guide to Tuning and Shooting Compound Bows.
> 
> Hence, this DIY production.
> 
> NO promo clips.
> NO book tour.
> Just an amateur effort for folks who want a "visual" version of my content.


LOL! Yes, and your salemanship skills also leaves a lot to be desired  I appreciate your honesty and candor. Content is king but presentation counts a lot for me as well. Time will tell....


----------



## jwilson48

RockGuitarzan said:


> LOL! Yes, and your salemanship skills also leaves a lot to be desired  I appreciate your honesty and candor. Content is king but presentation counts a lot for me as well. Time will tell....


This I take offense to. I am a salesman and I refuse to stretch the truth or tell half truths to get a sale. I believe in hard work and that is exactly what nuts has been doing for us. Telling a potential customer a half truth is exactly how not to earn repeat business.


----------



## Govtrapper

Well I know there are some that really appreciate what you have been doing. I'm stoked for this movie. So again thank you sir


----------



## BMWrider

I'm new to archery at 57 and have learned more than I could ever have hoped by reading Nuts&Bolts' postings and online coaching. $25 is a pittance to pay to get this kind of info organized and presented in video format. I don't give a damn about production quality, it's all about content. With all he's poured into this, it'll be a gem and invaluable reference. A BARGAIN if you ask me (and still a BARGAIN if you DON'T ask me).


----------



## RockGuitarzan

jwilson48 said:


> This I take offense to. I am a salesman and I refuse to stretch the truth or tell half truths to get a sale. I believe in hard work and that is exactly what nuts has been doing for us. Telling a potential customer a half truth is exactly how not to earn repeat business.


You totally missed my light hearted point. with the line...

*"LOL! Yes, and your salemanship skills also leaves a lot to be desired".*


I was referring to statements like...

*"NO production value.
Bad directing.
BAD actor.
Editing is amateur. "*

Which tend to sound negative and under sell his efforts.

And yet I commended him on his candor and honesty.
Unfortunately you experienced one of many communications challenges when having typed dialog on the internet.
Me, Im gonna wait and see. YMMV.


----------



## RockGuitarzan

BMWrider said:


> I'm new to archery at 57 and have learned more than I could ever have hoped by reading Nuts&Bolts' postings and online coaching. $25 is a pittance to pay to get this kind of info organized and presented in video format. I don't give a damn about production quality, it's all about content. With all he's poured into this, it'll be a gem and invaluable reference. A BARGAIN if you ask me (and still a BARGAIN if you DON'T ask me).


I didnt and wont :wink:


----------



## jwilson48

RockGuitarzan said:


> You totally missed my light hearted point. with the line...
> 
> *"LOL! Yes, and your salemanship skills also leaves a lot to be desired".*
> 
> 
> I was referring to statements like...
> 
> *"NO production value.
> Bad directing.
> BAD actor.
> Editing is amateur. "*
> 
> Which tend to sound negative and under sell his efforts.
> 
> And yet I commended him on his candor and honesty.
> Unfortunately you experienced one of many communications challenges when having typed dialog on the internet.
> Me, Im gonna wait and see. YMMV.


I thought you may be joking but I still needed to make my point...not all of us salesman try to sell snake oil....just 99%


----------



## RockGuitarzan

jwilson48 said:


> I thought you may be joking but I still needed to make my point...not all of us salesman try to sell snake oil....just 99%


Understood.


----------



## jpop

RockGuitarzan said:


> You totally missed my light hearted point. with the line...
> 
> *"LOL! Yes, and your salemanship skills also leaves a lot to be desired".*
> 
> 
> I was referring to statements like...
> 
> *"NO production value.
> Bad directing.
> BAD actor.
> Editing is amateur. "*
> 
> Which tend to sound negative and under sell his efforts.
> 
> And yet I commended him on his candor and honesty.
> Unfortunately you experienced one of many communications challenges when having typed dialog on the internet.
> Me, Im gonna wait and see. YMMV.


It is obvious given your previously stated professional career (unnecessary) and posts here (passive aggressive - negative posts yet light hearted?) that I hope you are more genuine in life than behind a keyboard, as what you said earlier about great teachers fall short behind a camera holds true for you behind a keyboard. 1st and foremost, I think w/ the exception of you (based on your posts) and everything posted by N&B, that expectations are to be quite clear what the content and/or lack there of will be in the material. Yet you feel the monies for the pre-order need to have his references or other content to make it feel like a valued purchase. Well, you are wrong, as I am sure given your career that it will come off as an amateur attempt no matter what was prefaced by N&B which was obviously stated to manage your and everyone else expectations, yet you jab back w/ lousy sales tactics. Thus, no matter what the content in the DVD, your opinion will sway the value of the content (get the theme here - CONTENT - not camera/film/acting/recording/editing skills). 

N&B made it very clear about the amount of time and monies he personally has sacrificed in order to put this together for the archery community and yet you discount this w/ tasteless posts. Since you feel you need to stipulate what you feel is necessary to earn your monies, why don't you donate your time, knowledge and equipment so he can produce a product worthy of Ford/ACME/etc. and not degrade his hard work. Lastly, please post a link where we can purchase a professional disk w/ all the content provided in this example for $25.00 or less, thanks.


----------



## jmote54

N&B, me personally, it's worth 25 bucks if it's nothing more than you talking with pictures to illustrate, so for all the naysayers tell them to keep their money and stick it where the sun don't shine! [emoji3] [emoji106] [emoji106]


----------



## nuts&bolts

Transcoding first Master Disc of three.
We will see how long this takes.
When the build is complete...then I test drive on as many computers as possible.

This is the NTSC version.

Then Build Three Master Discs in the PAL version.


----------



## nuts&bolts

Transcoding errors using SOFTWARE #1.
Going to Plan B. Transcoding with SOFTWARE #2.

TAking 2:1 to TRANSCODE with SOFTWARE #2. So, 1 hr MASTER DISC requires roughly 2 hrs to TRANSCODE.

Then,
FEED transcode file into MENU BUILDING SOFTWARE.

BUILD links for MENUS and see if they get along.

Then,
BURN TEST MASTER DISC.

Not simple to "JUST" add chapters and menus.

Constant Bit Rate
Variable Bit Rate
Single Pass
Two Pass
Then, must choose Min Bit Rate
Then, must choose Target Bit Rate
Then, must choose Max Bit Rate

Then, do you process the Audio as Dolby Digital
or
do you process the Audio as PCM, 48 kHz, 16 bit

Do you de-interlace the source files before Transcoding or not?

NOT simple.


----------



## nuts&bolts

Workflow is now NAILED DOWN.

Software #1 for transcoding does not work at max quality.
However,
Software #2 for transcoding DOES work for converting Sony Hi Def Video files into DVD format....long, multi-step process.

So,
AFTER transcoding the timeline into something the MENU software can understand...

then,
I glue the menu and chapter file structure together with the video timeline and the audio soundtrack.

JUST finished BURNING MASTER DISC #1, NTSC version.
Audio and Video quality meet my standards NOW....only took 2 attempts at burning, to find the proper workflow.

NOW,
gotta test drive ALL menu features

and then,
gotta TEST drive on a MAC, on a PC laptop, on a really OLD PC desktop
for compatibility and run issues.

Then,
I repeat for the MASTER DISC #2, NTSC version.

Then,
I repeat for MASTER DISC #3, NTSC version.

Then,
I repeat for Master Discs 1, 2 and 3 PAL version.

Then,
I burn a DVD version for the DOWNLOAD folks, which I upload to Vimeo.com

GETTING there folks.

Sooo,
what does this MEAN?

If you have NOT SENT me an EMAIL, with your mailing address..

you are very soon, going to lose your chance
at the $25, plus MAILING COSTS.... PRE-ORDER price.

PRE-ORDER means you give me your INFO
BEFORE I finish my work.

So,
if you want to pay $25 plus MAILING COSTS...

then,
send me an email VERY VERY SOON.

*FOLKS who order the DVD AFTER I finish editing work,
then, you get to pay FULL RETAIL price.*


----------



## Jonathan3220

I'll take one


----------



## 57medic

I would appreciate one as well, being new to archery I am sure there is much yet to learn.

I for one, appreciate and applaud your efforts sir.


----------



## nuts&bolts

57medic said:


> I would appreciate one as well, being new to archery I am sure there is much yet to learn.
> 
> I for one, appreciate and applaud your efforts sir.


Thank you.
Merry Christmas.

Please send email SOON.
MASTER DISC #1 is complete.

PRE ORDER pricing is ending SOON.

IN the email, I need FIRST and LAST name.
IN the email, I need AT USERNAME.
IN the email, I need a FULL SHIPPING address.

[email protected]


----------



## RockGuitarzan

jmote54 said:


> N&B, me personally, it's worth 25 bucks if it's nothing more than you talking with pictures to illustrate, so for all the naysayers tell them to keep their money and stick it where the sun don't shine!


And another idiot is heard from.


----------



## ColoradoNick

RockGuitarzan said:


> And another idiot is heard from.



Why come to this thread if you aren't interested? Merry Christmas to you and yours!

Nuts&Bolts already has my email a few weeks ago. I've done a week session with him already and will do another in the near future. Well worth it.


----------



## nuts&bolts

streetdoctor said:


> Why come to this thread if you aren't interested? Merry Christmas to you and yours!
> 
> Nuts&Bolts already has my email a few weeks ago. I've done a week session with him already and will do another in the near future. Well worth it.


Thank you streetdoctor.

Burning MASTER DISC #2 out of three, as we speak.

Merry Christmas.


----------



## Accident

I've sent my info to you as well, thanks for doing this kind of thing.


----------



## crabbyt

ill take one


----------



## mechahayai

Hoping I made the cut. Sent you an email a bit ago.


----------



## Fortyneck

Brings me back to the early 2000's I did a bit of work with FCP4 and DVD Studio Pro, Custom DVD menu and button making was not fun. Having been born with the condition of 

creativity, I used to like to make the buttons from short video loops of media from each chapter, then making the buttons highlight or animate when you hoverover with mouse or 

scroll with remote, programing certain selections to return to the main menu after they played through. I loved editing, but found the making of the DVD a serious headache. 

Mixing up media from FCP, Photoshop, and Aftereffects... I've been quietly reading your posts and have to give you some serious kudos for teaching yourself how to shoot and 

produce a professional quality dvd. All the formats, frame rates, codecs, drop-frames, bit-rates... It's enough to give anybody fits, so even if you ended up reinventing the wheel 

at times, props to you for grinding it out. :clap:


----------



## nuts&bolts

Fortyneck said:


> Brings me back to the early 2000's I did a bit of work with FCP4 and DVD Studio Pro, Custom DVD menu and button making was not fun. Having been born with the condition of
> 
> creativity, I used to like to make the buttons from short video loops of media from each chapter, then making the buttons highlight or animate when you hoverover with mouse or
> 
> scroll with remote, programing certain selections to return to the main menu after they played through. I loved editing, but found the making of the DVD a serious headache.
> 
> Mixing up media from FCP, Photoshop, and Aftereffects... I've been quietly reading your posts and have to give you some serious kudos for teaching yourself how to shoot and
> 
> produce a professional quality dvd. All the formats, frame rates, codecs, drop-frames, bit-rates... It's enough to give anybody fits, so even if you ended up reinventing the wheel
> 
> at times, props to you for grinding it out. :clap:


Searched all over the internet.
Ultimately ended up with Adobe Creative Cloud 2014.

Then,
I discover the Adobe CC no longer supports building DVDs.

aaaargh.

So,
search more on the internet
and I figure a way to load Adobe CS6, cuz Adobe Encore is in CS6.

"How hard can adding Chapters" and Menus be"...in a prior post.

ummm
well....

it can be REALLY REALLY hard.

I can use Photoshop SORTA to edit photos.
More searching through YouTube to figure out how to edit a CUSTOM Encore button in Photoshop.
Just like AT....some videos say DO THIS...other videos say DO THAT.

Ultimately, figured out CUSTOM menu buttons. The instructions are "not great".

Ok.

So
I wimped out, and went with what I know
and ran an emulator
and purchased a cheap PC based software program.

Built the ENTIRE DVD
and discovered, at the END of the long road,
the PC Software does NOT do menus.

aaaargh.

So,
I jump into the Deep End
and learn, teach my self Premiere Pro and Dynamic Link and FORCE Adobe to use ENCORE, the CS6 versions.

So,
I figure out timelines, and custom menus and custom buttons
and export to Adobe Encore using DYNAMIC LINK...just like the Adobe How To videos say to DO.

I'm slow.

I still have not learned...DON'T listen to the manufacturer...search for the PROBLEM youTube videos.

I get the Premiere Pro timeline, and FORCE Adobe and Sony MTS files to get along.
The PREVIEW on the Adobe ENCORE looks great. I recorded at FULL High Def, and seems that ENCORE and Sony MTS are getting along.

So,
I burn the TEST DVD.

YUCK!

Serious errors, lousy video quality.

Something about interlacing and Adobe and Sony MTS don't get along.
So
of course,
some say use the Adobe Dynamic Link.

So,
of course,
some say DON'T use the Adobe Dynamic Link.

So,
of course,
some say BUY MY software...I PROMISE to fix your problems.

So,
of course,
some say SKIP the Adobe Dynamic LINK
and transcode OUTSIDE Adobe

NO,
transcode INSIDE ADOBE
and use the Media Encoder THIS Way

NO,
use Adobe Media Encoder THAT way.

Remind you of any "HOW'S my form threads"??

Sooo,
sure,
I shoulda spent MORE thousands of dollars
on top of the many many THOUSANDS of dollars and used an audio engineer,
rented a sound stage,
shoulda rented REAL video production equipment
shoulda hired a video production company

but,
then this would no longer be a DIY DVD for $25.

Sooo,
on top of all the money I spent on Adobe CC 2014...

can you believe that the latest UPDATE for Adobe Media Encoder CC2014 will NOT work on my MAC?....the translation side of the package, to burn a DVD & a custom menu...which I really NEED.
can you believe that the latest UPDATE for Adobe Premiere Pro CC2014 will NOT work on my MAC?......the video authoring side of the package...which I need. 
can you believe that the latest UPDATE for Adobe Audition CC2014 will NOT work on my MAC?.............the audio side of the package...which I need.

So,
I paid for CC2014,
but am using the CS6 version.

Always had to find a workaround.

iMAC 27 crashed the first time I tried a burn. Took the APPLE store a week, to WIPE my hard drive,a
and then say SORRY...OOOPS, nothing wrong with your drive, but we wiped it clean, before...BEFORE we figured that out.

Ended up with an external RAID 1, dual drive system,
with a redundant clone...CLONE 1 and CLONE 2 to duplicate the 1 TB hybrid INTERNAL drive.


----------



## nuts&bolts

Fortyneck said:


> Brings me back to the early 2000's I did a bit of work with FCP4 and DVD Studio Pro, Custom DVD menu and button making was not fun. Having been born with the condition of
> 
> creativity, I used to like to make the buttons from short video loops of media from each chapter, then making the buttons highlight or animate when you hoverover with mouse or
> 
> scroll with remote, programing certain selections to return to the main menu after they played through. I loved editing, but found the making of the DVD a serious headache.
> 
> Mixing up media from FCP, Photoshop, and Aftereffects... I've been quietly reading your posts and have to give you some serious kudos for teaching yourself how to shoot and
> 
> produce a professional quality dvd. All the formats, frame rates, codecs, drop-frames, bit-rates... It's enough to give anybody fits, so even if you ended up reinventing the wheel
> 
> at times, props to you for grinding it out. :clap:


Been a long road,
but...

MASTER DISC #2 is now complete.
Running compatibility tests across multiple computer platforms.

2/3rds complete on MASTER DVD DISC burning...NTSC version.

When testing is complete..

OFF I go up to San Francisco, later this week
to hand over a LARGE CHECK
cuz I have to pay for replication 100% up front money.


----------



## hooiserarcher

Alan I am wanting to make sure you have me on preorder for your DVD's? Lost all stored info and can't remember well enough.


----------



## nuts&bolts

hooiserarcher said:


> Alan I am wanting to make sure you have me on preorder for your DVD's? Lost all stored info and can't remember well enough.


Yup, gotcha on my list.

MASTER DISC #2 is burned.
Testing video and audio and menu buttons.


----------



## hooiserarcher

nuts&bolts said:


> Yup, gotcha on my list.
> 
> MASTER DISC #2 is burned.
> Testing video and audio and menu buttons.


Thanks Alan. I sure hope you get reimbursed well for your time by selling 1,000,000 of these.


----------



## nuts&bolts

hooiserarcher said:


> Thanks Alan. I sure hope you get reimbursed well for your time by selling 1,000,000 of these.


Cuz you guys have had faith in me...

the Pre-Order Price of $25

for a DVD that STARTED as a one hour movie
and is now... a 3hr 37 minute, 37 second movie..

with 3 DVD DISCS,
and the "fancy" packaging to survive world-wide shipping.

The "fancy" packaging is more money out of my pocket...

man,
my accountant is going to chew me out next April.


----------



## Bryden Kinniard

I'll take one.


----------



## nuts&bolts

Bryden Kinniard said:


> I'll take one.


Please send me an EMAIL.

In your EMAIL, need your first and last name.
IN your EMAIL, need AT username.
IN your EMAIL, need full shipping address.


----------



## SW1WoodDE

i wiuld very much like one these, please let me know what i can do to purchase


----------



## nuts&bolts

SW1WoodDE said:


> i wiuld very much like one these, please let me know what i can do to purchase


Send EMAIL.

my EMAIL = [email protected]

Do not send a PM message.

NOt possible to track thousands of orders worldwide
on the AT pm system.

My pm folder CANNOT track thousands of orders world-wide.
My pm folder cannot track address changes.
My pm folder cannot track order changes.

Hence,
send an EMAIL.


----------



## nuts&bolts

SW1WoodDE said:


> i wiuld very much like one these, please let me know what i can do to purchase


Please send me an EMAIL.

In your EMAIL, need your first and last name.
IN your EMAIL, need AT username.
IN your EMAIL, need full shipping address.


----------



## ColoradoNick

nuts&bolts said:


> Please send me an EMAIL.
> 
> In your EMAIL, need your first and last name.
> IN your EMAIL, need AT username.
> IN your EMAIL, need full shipping address.





SW1WoodDE said:


> i wiuld very much like one these, please let me know what i can do to purchase


...


----------



## nuts&bolts

MASTER DVD DISC #1 and #2 check out.

BURNING MASTER DVD DISC #3 now.


----------



## BMWrider

Sounds like the end of your "journey" is in sight and you can hopefully soon reap some well deserved rewards.


----------



## nuts&bolts

MASTER DISC #1, #2 and #3 are now complete.

NEED to test for compatibility on multiple computers,
desktops
laptops,
MAC
PC.

Soooo,
putting in the order for THOUSANDS of replicated DVDs,
negotiate packaging and artwork, etc
and hand over a BIG check.

Soooo,
get your PRE-ORDERS in soon,
so I know how much to ORDER
at the PRE-ORDER price.

If you order AFTER my editing is DONE...

you get to pay the HIGHER
full retail price.

Merry Christmas...to all.

MASSIVE project.


----------



## dorkbuck33

Awesome , thanks for the update Alan . You Da Man !


----------



## jwilson48

Yay! Sounds like we are getting close


----------



## ColoradoNick

sweet!!!


----------



## Via47126

nuts&bolts said:


> MASTER DISC #1, #2 and #3 are now complete.
> 
> NEED to test for compatibility on multiple computers,
> desktops
> laptops,
> MAC
> PC.
> 
> Soooo,
> putting in the order for THOUSANDS of replicated DVDs,
> negotiate packaging and artwork, etc
> and hand over a BIG check.
> 
> Soooo,
> get your PRE-ORDERS in soon,
> so I know how much to ORDER
> at the PRE-ORDER price.
> 
> If you order AFTER my editing is DONE...
> 
> you get to pay the HIGHER
> full retail price.
> 
> Merry Christmas...to all.
> 
> MASSIVE project.


Where do we preorder at?


----------



## fall_fever_0789

How much is your disk...interested , you help a lot of people and I'm sure you can help me to


----------



## fall_fever_0789

fall_fever_0789 said:


> How much is your disk...interested , you help a lot of people and I'm sure you can help me to


nvm its 25 lol... when i clicked on this thread i wasnt on the last page like i thought


----------



## fall_fever_0789

RockGuitarzan said:


> My god, you certainly are a verbose ass!


wow meryy christmass to you too.... i went throught 4 pages and never saw it... like i said i wasnt on the last page like i thought. when i seen it i said i had


----------



## RockGuitarzan

Sorry, comment not intended for you, but a talkative fool several posts back!


----------



## fall_fever_0789

look out guys mr perfect (rockguitzran) has arrived


----------



## Pushbutton2

Via47126 said:


> Where do we preorder at?





fall_fever_0789 said:


> How much is your disk...interested , you help a lot of people and I'm sure you can help me to


$25 Pre Order price

You need to send Alan an EMAIL.

His EMAIL = [email protected]

Need first and last name in the email.
Need AT username in the email.
Need full shipping address in the EMAIL.

No money right now.
Just the info.

So I can start printing ALLLLLL the shipping labels

Do not send a PM message.

NOt possible to track thousands of orders worldwide
on the AT pm system.

His pm folder CANNOT track thousands of orders world-wide.
His pm folder cannot track address changes.
His pm folder cannot track order changes.

Hence,
send an EMAIL.


----------



## RockGuitarzan

fall_fever_0789 said:


> look out guys mr perfect (rockguitzran) has arrived


look out guys mr dumbass (fall_fever) has arrived


----------



## winmag76

I'm in


----------



## Pushbutton2

Pushbutton2 said:


> $25 Pre Order price
> 
> You need to send Alan an EMAIL.
> 
> His EMAIL = [email protected]
> 
> Need first and last name in the email.
> Need AT username in the email.
> Need full shipping address in the EMAIL.
> 
> No money right now.
> Just the info.
> 
> So *HE*can start printing ALLLLLL the shipping labels
> 
> Do not send a PM message.
> 
> NOt possible to track thousands of orders worldwide
> on the AT pm system.
> 
> His pm folder CANNOT track thousands of orders world-wide.
> His pm folder cannot track address changes.
> His pm folder cannot track order changes.
> 
> Hence,
> send an EMAIL.


Corrected a typo, in bold.


----------



## nuts&bolts

All three Master Discs appear to work on the iMac 27.

Need to test on my PC laptop. Need to test on an older PC desktop.

Gotta see if the replicating company will take care of formatting artwork
for each Master Disc...and the DVD hard case.

If so...then I just need to pay thousands of dollars to get the replicating started.
Normal processing is 10 days....so I figure at least two weeks.

Three hours...37 minutes movie
Spread across three DVD discs

Recorded in Blu Ray Quality
downgraded to DVD quality

Download version will be original Blu Ray quality
Will be available on Vimeo.com

I will email each and every PRE-ORDER person
when DVDs are ready to ship or download.

$25 USD plus mailing costs.
USPS Priority Mail for domestic shipping.
USPS First Class International for international shipping.

The DVD picture and audio quality is pretty good.
Finally figuref out the best way to transcode MTS Sony video files
into something Adobe Premiere and Adobe Encore can handle.


----------



## nuts&bolts

Sooo the emails let me know who is serious about ordering a DVD.

This way...I have a bettet idea how many thousands of DVDs to have replicated.
The replication company wants 100% payment in advance.

I can swing the costs.
Been a long road.


----------



## nuts&bolts

By email

[email protected]

First and last name
AT username
Full shipping address

So
next on the list is artwork.

Next is to order a boatload of USPS boxes
need get lotsa shipping labels

Gotta upgrade my business website for e-commerce
select credit card processor

Then
we can rock and roll Mid-January.


----------



## Chris1ny

I'm in. Email sent.


----------



## rustown

I'm so excited. I bought my press over a year ago. I've been impatiently waiting for this.


----------



## staggrlee

I'd love one( you have a wonderfull way of explaining a subject and leave my convoys. primed for the next step up in knowlege.... Any issue with posting to Australia ???


----------



## staggrlee

Hmmm , I'll be like a 4 year old on the 23rd of December . Ps as relative beginner I've learnt so Mitch from you're posts and the nuts and bolts pdf and I thank you for that


----------



## Friertuck

One more for Australia please


----------



## gunguy15

Hello all, a question.. With the vimeo option does anyone know if you always have to be online to view the video? Or can you download it for viewing later offline. Thanks.


----------



## nuts&bolts

Friertuck said:


> One more for Australia please


*
Please send me an email.

[email protected]

in the EMAIL you send to me....I need a first and last name
in the EMAIL you send to me....I need your AT username
in the EMAIL you send to me....I need your FULL SHIPPING ADDRESS

ordering the DVD discs for replication later today.
EMAIL me soon, so I get the quantity correct

IF you want the $25 USD plus mailing costs PRE-ORDER pricing.*


----------



## nuts&bolts

gunguy15 said:


> Hello all, a question.. With the vimeo option does anyone know if you always have to be online to view the video? Or can you download it for viewing later offline. Thanks.


How do I watch the Vimeo On Demand videos I purchased?

All Vimeo on Demand (VOD) videos you purchased will appear in your Library and under the Watch Later tab of your feed. Simply log in to your account and then choose one of those options.

Click the play button to watch the video instantly within your feed, or click the video title to watch it on its own page. Click the icon in the lower right corner of the player to watch the video in full-screen.

​You can also watch on your smartphone, TV, and other connected devices.


----------



## nuts&bolts

gunguy15 said:


> Hello all, a question.. With the vimeo option does anyone know if you always have to be online to view the video? Or can you download it for viewing later offline. Thanks.


Can I watch the Vimeo on Demand videos on my smartphone, TV, and other devices?

Absolutely! Vimeo On Demand titles that you purchased are automatically added to your Watch Later queue. When you log in to Vimeo on your Apple TV, smartphone, or other connected device, simply navigate to Watch Later to access your purchases.
Was this helpful? Yes / No


----------



## nuts&bolts

gunguy15 said:


> Hello all, a question.. With the vimeo option does anyone know if you always have to be online to view the video? Or can you download it for viewing later offline. Thanks.


What’s the difference between “renting” and “buying” Vimeo On Demand videos?

With Vimeo On Demand, you can make two kinds of purchases:

Rent: When you rent videos, you will be able to stream the videos anytime during the specified rental period.
(I am not offerring RENTAL videos on Vimeo.com...only purchase)

*Buy: When you buy videos, you will be able to stream the video for as long as it remains on Vimeo, and download it to your computer and devices, DRM-free.*


----------



## nuts&bolts

gunguy15 said:


> Hello all, a question.. With the vimeo option does anyone know if you always have to be online to view the video? Or can you download it for viewing later offline. Thanks.


http://vimeo.com/help/faq/watching-videos/vimeo-on-demand-purchases


----------



## nuts&bolts

staggrlee said:


> Hmmm , I'll be like a 4 year old on the 23rd of December . Ps as relative beginner I've learnt so Mitch from you're posts and the nuts and bolts pdf and I thank you for that


welcome.

*Please send me an email.

[email protected]

in the EMAIL you send to me....I need a first and last name
in the EMAIL you send to me....I need your AT username
in the EMAIL you send to me....I need your FULL SHIPPING ADDRESS

ordering the DVD discs for replication later today.
EMAIL me soon, so I get the quantity correct

IF you want the $25 USD plus mailing costs PRE-ORDER pricing.*


----------



## nuts&bolts

staggrlee said:


> I'd love one( you have a wonderfull way of explaining a subject and leave my convoys. primed for the next step up in knowlege.... Any issue with posting to Australia ???


$25 USD plus mailing costs.
USPS First Class International Mail
for shipping internationally,
world-wide.

I have more than several DVD Disc Sets shipping internationally.


----------



## Fury90flier

nuts&bolts said:


> How do I watch the Vimeo On Demand videos I purchased?
> 
> All Vimeo on Demand (VOD) videos you purchased will appear in your Library and under the Watch Later tab of your feed. Simply log in to your account and then choose one of those options.
> 
> Click the play button to watch the video instantly within your feed, or click the video title to watch it on its own page. Click the icon in the lower right corner of the player to watch the video in full-screen.
> 
> ​You can also watch on your smartphone, TV, and other connected devices.


If the user/customer is running something like "no script" on their machine they had better know what to allow or it won't work. I've had a pain trying to get some sites to work because of having to figure out what scripts to allow and what scripts are trackers, adds or some other malicious scripting. Sometimes it's easy to figure out but if a site has a bunch of "junk" scripts it may take a wile to filter through it all.


----------



## nuts&bolts

Fury90flier said:


> If the user/customer is running something like "no script" on their machine they had better know what to allow or it won't work. I've had a pain trying to get some sites to work because of having to figure out what scripts to allow and what scripts are trackers, adds or some other malicious scripting. Sometimes it's easy to figure out but if a site has a bunch of "junk" scripts it may take a wile to filter through it all.


Goto Vimeo.com and test drive the website.


----------



## ebroughton

Email sent...thank you.


----------



## Fury90flier

I would have to go and remove all the "allowed"...that would be a PIA to rebuild


----------



## nuts&bolts

Fury90flier said:


> I would have to go and remove all the "allowed"...that would be a PIA to rebuild


You have the OPTION to stream the DVD.

I am selling the PURCHASE option on Vimeo.com

so you purchase the Download version
and you download ONE time to the device of your choice.

Not that hard.


----------



## Fury90flier

I'm not saying it's hard, just can be quite frustrating. It would be one thing if the average website didn't have so much junk, then it would be easy...just "allow this site". For example, there are a dozen junk scripts on this site....I've seen more, just showing 12 at this time. Some of them if you allow will have all kinds of popup stuff that will screw with page refresh rates. While 12 doesn't sound like a lot when you have video's that freeze as a result of 1, it gets to be irritating. All this is moot for me because I'm going the DVD route. 

Alan, I'm not trying to be difficult here, just informing those that may have script blocking functions will need to be aware of the potential issues.


----------



## nuts&bolts

Fury90flier said:


> I'm not saying it's hard, just can be quite frustrating. It would be one thing if the average website didn't have so much junk, then it would be easy...just "allow this site". For example, there are a dozen junk scripts on this site....I've seen more, just showing 12 at this time. Some of them if you allow will have all kinds of popup stuff that will screw with page refresh rates. While 12 doesn't sound like a lot when you have video's that freeze as a result of 1, it gets to be irritating. All this is moot for me because I'm going the DVD route.
> 
> Alan, I'm not trying to be difficult here, just informing those that may have script blocking functions will need to be aware of the potential issues.


Not complicated.

Two options.

Purchase the DVD Disc set.
This way, you have no "scripting" to worry about.

BUT,
this comes with shipping costs.

For Domestic folks, USPS Priority Mail Shipping, FLAT rate is no biggie.

BUT,
what about folks in Europe, Asia, Australia, South Africa?

Actually, quite a few are still opting for the DISC set,
and will be paying the USPS First Class International Mail shipping.

For folks who don't want to pay for International Shipping,
for folks who PREFER the Blu Ray quality of the DVD Download version,
then...

they will goto the Vimeo.com website
and do the download to the device of their choice.

Sooo,
if you are purchasing the DISC version,
then
you are JUST FINE.

For folks who prefer the Download version..

NO shipping costs,
HIGHER quality audio and video

then,
they will goto the website and download the file ONE TIME
to the device of their choice.

Soooo,
WHAT ABOUT THIS......potential problem??
WHAT about THAT....potential problem???
WHAT about maybe THIS or THAT or THAT potential....

you know how it goes.


----------



## Fury90flier

I know...it's no biggie- I'm just relaying experiences I've had with various video on-line and blocking.


----------



## Glarner

Email sent. Thrilled to see this is almost finished. Awesome amount of info.


----------



## nuts&bolts

Glarner said:


> Email sent. Thrilled to see this is almost finished. Awesome amount of info.


Thank you.

Working on Artwork for the DVD hardcase
and
for the DISC labels.

Only ONE more software program to learn,
on top of ALL the other programs.


----------



## fireman127

I'm in for a DVD email sent


----------



## traveler05

Thank you Alan for putting these DVDS together. e-mail sent.


----------



## nuts&bolts

I have to go visit my mother-in-law...turning 90 years old.
Sooo, will be out of town for a week.

Discs are done, need to test on several computers when I get back.
Now, learning the final software program to do the DISC packaging artwork (amaray case)
and the DISC labels.

Targeting mid-Jan 2015 release. 10 days processing, when I hand over the check to the replicating company...IF they approve my MASTER discs.
They should.


----------



## SierraMtns

nuts&bolts said:


> I have to go visit my mother-in-law...turning 90 years old.
> Sooo, will be out of town for a week.
> 
> Discs are done, need to test on several computers when I get back.
> Now, learning the final software program to do the DISC packaging artwork (amaray case)
> and the DISC labels.
> 
> Targeting mid-Jan 2015 release. 10 days processing, when I hand over the check to the replicating company...IF they approve my MASTER discs.
> They should.


Thats GREAT news. 

Do you need a tester? I only live 1.5 hrs away. :wink:


----------



## David_V

add me to the list


----------



## Pushbutton2

David_V said:


> add me to the list


Please send an email to Alan to get on the Pre - Order list.

His email is:
[email protected]


In the E-Mail include the following.
First and last name
AT username
Full shipping address

So he can track his orders & hand type thousands mailing labels.


----------



## ithaqua

Pushbutton2 said:


> Please send an email to Alan to get on the Pre - Order list.
> 
> His email is:
> [email protected]
> 
> 
> In the E-Mail include the following.
> First and last name
> AT username
> Full shipping address
> 
> So he can track his orders & hand type thousands mailing labels.


Just wondered why YOU wrote that.... Alan himself said that dozens of time :confused2:


----------



## MJAC04

I would like one !


----------



## jwilson48

ithaqua said:


> Just wondered why YOU wrote that.... Alan himself said that dozens of time :confused2:


Because people still don't take the time to read through the posts and do what they need to in order to be on the list. Hence why Alan has said it dozens of times


----------



## thirdhandman

He probably would have already had it done if he didn't have 5,000 post to look at. lol


----------



## SoIl.deerslayer

me too please


----------



## jwilson48

thirdhandman said:


> He probably would have already had it done if he didn't have 5,000 post to look at. lol


No doubt


----------



## nuts&bolts

Still out of town. Fighting flu and fever. Had DVD case artwork started.
Artwork must meet printer's spec.

Learning yet another program. Colors must be CYMK.
Photos must be 300 dpi.

Learned what "full bleed" to this outline means.
Just means when they print thousands of DVD case covers
they dont always line up the color paper too well.

Sooo print the background base color with extra wide margins
JUST in case they are a little off-center.

I have to pay these guys 100% up front...so I want to order enough
but not too much.

I went whole hog.

For MAX DVD quality...
each MASTER DISC is just over an hour for minimum compression.

Audio is compressed as PCM...instead of Dolby audio. Takes up more DVD space.
Video is compressed as little ss possible.

In the end...my costs are much higher...cuz this is a THREE DISC SET
for 3 hrs and 37 minutes.

Replicator said I could cut quality and SHOE HORN into TWO dvds.

I refused.

Printing thousands of DVD sets.
Will come in a DVD hard case with the inserts to hold the THREE disc set.

Sooo can you see why I need an Email

With first and last name
with AT username
with a FULL shipping address

I have DVD artwork complete.
Building template to match what the replicator wants
for case artwork.

If my case artwork matches....size wise
the replicator does not charge me EVEN MORE $$$$.

Gotta find 300 dpi pix
for the DVD Disc labels.

Almost there.


----------



## Outsider

Dang. When I saw you have replied to the thread I thought it will say "guys I'm done and ready to ship the DVD"


----------



## nuts&bolts

Pysiek said:


> Dang. When I saw you have replied to the thread I thought it will say "guys I'm done and ready to ship the DVD"


I'm back early next week.
Double check case artwork.
Do the disc labels.
Hand over a fat check.
probably 2-3 weeks if replicator finds issues.

Late Jan 2015.


----------



## mt_elkhunter

nuts&bolts said:


> I'm back early next week.
> Double check case artwork.
> Do the disc labels.
> Hand over a fat check.
> probably 2-3 weeks if replicator finds issues.
> 
> Late Jan 2015.


I thought this said hand over a fat chick, had to re-read. It would be a good form of payment.


----------



## ColoradoNick

I think the next person that says "add me" should be charged triple. You have a lot of patience Alan. I could never run my own business... LOL


----------



## nuts&bolts

One more time.

If folks want to PRE ORDER my DVD...

folks are finally getting the part about SEND EMAIL.


----------



## nuts&bolts

In the EMAIL...first and last name.


----------



## nuts&bolts

In the EMAIL...need AT username.


----------



## nuts&bolts

In the EMAIL...need full shipping ADDRESS.


----------



## nuts&bolts

Why one line only? You csn guess how many times I have to reply
to the FIRST email....I need info #2....I need info #3.


----------



## sixstringer4528

How much?


----------



## francom13

$25.00 USD PLUS MAILING COSTS is what his signature says


----------



## nuts&bolts

francom13 said:


> $25.00 USD PLUS MAILING COSTS is what his signature says


Thank you SOOOOO MUCH.

One less time for me to type
$25 USD plus mailing costs.

USPS PRIORITY Mail Flate Rate shipping for domestic
USPS First Class International Mail for international shipping.

Can you believe I get an email PRE ORDER with just a first name

And nothing else?

Sooo I figure...gonna have to get the last name ..... by request.
SENT RETURN email for the last name.

Then
had to ask for AT username.....2nd way to contact incase get non working email address in the future.

Then
had to ask for FULL SHIPPING ADDRESS...

Sooo
you know
I can get my ducks in a row

Hand check THOUSAND of shipping addresses for missing info...FAT finger spelling errors...typos..wrong zip code

OOOOPPPPPS

typed it all out AGAIN


----------



## BaileyTBowers

I was just given this link by a friend and was wondering if the dvds were still available.


----------



## Pushbutton2

BaileyTBowers said:


> I was just given this link by a friend and was wondering if the dvds were still available.


Yes I believe so.
The initial release date is guesstimated mid Jan 2015.
Alan's still making and testing his master discs.


----------



## Pushbutton2

ithaqua said:


> Just wondered why YOU wrote that.... Alan himself said that dozens of time :confused2:


Because Alan himself has said this dozens of times..... 

Just trying to help Alan and all of us who want the DVD's. :thumbup:


----------



## Pushbutton2

streetdoctor said:


> I think the next person that says "add me" should be charged triple. You have a lot of patience Alan. I could never run my own business... LOL


Amen!


----------



## Bowtechforlife

streetdoctor said:


> I think the next person that says "add me" should be charged triple. You have a lot of patience Alan. I could never run my own business... LOL


So true!!! I don't know how he does it... Especially with ALL of the how's my form threads. Seriously they are usually all the same. Almost always they are leaning way back and they never have the right pictures. What really gets me is the ones that add in the title something like "I'm a leaner". Like seriously? You know your leaning why wouldn't you fix that beforehand? Not to mention Nuts & Bolts gives all of this knowledge and patience for free. Obviously he doesn't give it all away but he gives away a tremendous amount!

Lol okay rant over. Just trying to express how grateful I am for people like Alan! I know I couldn't do what he does!


----------



## BMWrider

streetdoctor said:


> I think the next person that says "add me" should be charged triple. You have a lot of patience Alan. I could never run my own business... LOL


 Everything you could ever want to know about this DVD set (how to order, cost, etc.) is in this forum thread (repeated MANY times). Alan has the patience of a saint!


----------



## Wichhart

How's the dvd coming Alan. Are we waiting on the mass production of discs or are we still tweaking the rough draft a little


----------



## nuts&bolts

Wichhart said:


> How's the dvd coming Alan. Are we waiting on the mass production of discs or are we still tweaking the rough draft a little


DVD editing is done.
Three Master Discs. 3 hrs 37 minutes. Split into three discs, for minimum compression, max audio and video quality.

Artwork for the DVD case is complete. Just gotta make sure that the artwork meets the replicator's requirements (fits his template).

Then,
gotta pick three 300 dpi photos, and make into DVD Disc Labels. Get artwork accepted by the replicator.
Then,
hand over 100% of the money for replication, up front.

Must be nice to do business this way,
pay 100% before the job even starts.

So,
I'll wrap up artwork this week,
hand over the BIG check...

then,
while DVDs are replicating...reproducing

I gotta work on my website
and upgrade to e-commerce, figure out a credit card processor,
and figure out widgets, etc.

Need to order thousands of USPS Priority Mail Flat Rate boxes...

do all my LLC legal filings

double check EACH and EVERY address,
domestic and international...before printing out the shipping labels.


----------



## Govtrapper

I've been waiting for your DVD an very excited about it.


----------



## Wichhart

Sounds awesome looking forward to it!!


----------



## Fl Panhandler

Thanks for all the hard work you have put into this,Alan. I'm really looking forward to the multitude of information you have amassed. 
Rick


----------



## aread

Sounds like filming the DVD was the easy part. Getting it distributed is a real pain.

Wish we lived close enough that I could come over & help you.

Allen


----------



## CLA55IC

I'm interested.


----------



## nuts&bolts

CLA55IC said:


> I'm interested.


Send me an email.
[email protected]

Send email SOON.

1) first and last name
2) AT username
3) full shipping address


----------



## RedbeardHD90

I have a change of address. How do I handle that with you?


----------



## kill-em123

RedbeardHD90 said:


> I have a change of address. How do I handle that with you?


I would say email him with your info and tell him your situation


----------



## nuts&bolts

RedbeardHD90 said:


> I have a change of address. How do I handle that with you?


Yup,
just send me an email,
with old address
and with new address
and I will change my records.


----------



## ithaqua

Why not putting the video on VIMEO right now, and make us paying now to get it? 
Since the time you began this work, and with all you had to buy for it, a bit of cash would be welcome :smile:


----------



## Lu_45

I'm interested also.

Thank you


----------



## nuts&bolts

ithaqua said:


> Why not putting the video on VIMEO right now, and make us paying now to get it?
> Since the time you began this work, and with all you had to buy for it, a bit of cash would be welcome :smile:


almost ready.
I am checking the MASTER Discs (#1, #2, #3) on a MAC, on a PC desktop, on a PC laptop, on a DVD Player and TV
to confirm compatibility.

Then,
I will replicate the MASTER DISCS, at a company in San Francisco, for the first production lot.

Then,
I will release the DISCS and the Download version simultaneously.

I have fronted all the money out of pocket, for the hardware and software and all the legal fees, to form a LLC.
ONE more big check, and then the first lot of DVDs will be ready for distribution.
Plan to drop off the check and the MASTER discs later this week,
and

I will let EVERYONE know when the DVDs are ready.
Will email all the folks who SENT ME AN EMAIL,
that the DVD set is ready to ship
and will send payment instructions at that TIME.

OBVIOUSLY,
if folks signed up on the ORIGINAL thread
with ONLY a username...

and these folks NEVER sent me an EMAIL,
with their contact info..

I obviously
cannot send you folks an EMAIL
that the DVDs are READY to ship.


----------



## Blueberry_DLD

Count me in for two


----------



## nuts&bolts

Blueberry_DLD said:


> Count me in for two


Send me an email.

This way I can track orders.
This way I can track address changes.
This way I have an audit trail for my accounting purposes.

Basically I have a MASTER list of folks who sent me an email.

So,
this way, I know how BIG of a check to write later this week
to the replicating company

cuz they insist on 100% payment up front.

Soooo,
when folks upgrade their order by EMAIL
then,
I know how many sets to order later this week.

When the FIRST production run is spoken for, shipped out..

then,
IF there is enough interest for a second production run....
then,
I will do it, but NOT for $25...a set.

So,
get your emails in SOON!

for this first production run.

You can GUESS how much it costs to produce a 3 hr, 37 minute DVD.


----------



## Blueberry_DLD

I sent you an email awhile back when you sent email out


----------



## nuts&bolts

Blueberry_DLD said:


> I sent you an email awhile back when you sent email out


So,
when you want to upgrade your order,
I need a 2nd email that says you want two copies.


----------



## Spurlucky

It's almost ready? I am on this list but never sent an e-mail. Should I just send a paypal for it to your e-mail or just alert you that I am in?


----------



## nuts&bolts

Spurlucky said:


> It's almost ready? I am on this list but never sent an e-mail. Should I just send a paypal for it to your e-mail or just alert you that I am in?


Send me an email...PUH LEEEZE.

[email protected]

THIs way,
I know who is serious,
and who is not.

THIS way,
if you send me an EMAIL
that you want ONE set of DVD discs,
I will make sure I have enough SETS to cover your order.

In you are in the ORIGINAL thread,
with JUST a username,
then, I know you MIGHT be interested...

but I don't know if you are SERIOUS.

Sooo
SEND ME AN EMAIL.

FIRst and Last name.
AT Username
FULL SHIPPING ADDRESS.

I have fronted MANY MANY THOUSANDS of dollars for this DVD project.
NOW,
I need to front some more THOUSANDS of $$$$ to pay the replicator company 100% up front, to replicate THOUSANDS of sets of DVDs to cover the
FOLKS who send me an EMAIL...worldwide.


----------



## nuts&bolts

No money at this time. I will send payment instructions when I have DVDs ready to ship.
Need to upgrade my website for e-commerce, and select a credit card processor. Will be
accepting PayPal and credit cards.

Getting closer. 
I will send payment instructions, when the DVDs are ready to ship (DISC version)
when the DVDs are ready to download (download version....you will be paying Vimeo.com).

269 pages, 7,331 lines.

12 chapters, and the total is now exactly 3 hrs 37 minutes, 31 seconds.
61 topics.
3 MASTER discs complete. 

Must confirm the 12 chapter, and 61 topic interactive menu works,
and check for sound and picture quality.

MASTER DISC #1, #2 and #3 are now 100% complete....burning is finished. 
Need to test drive on multiple computer platforms
to test for compatibility. 

Artwork for DVD cases and discs is complete, and need to submit to replicator for approval.

So, I beefed up the section about FORM. I also beefed up the target panic section. 

$25 USD for the Disc version, plus mailing costs: USPS Priority Mail, Flat Rate Shipping. 


For international orders, I will ship USPS First Class Mail, International.
I will email you payment instructions, when the DVDs are ready to ship.


For CA DVD orders, I have to charge sales tax.
If you order the download version, there is no sales tax.


The Download version is $25 USD, and will be uploaded to Vimeo.com. 
The Vimeo server should be very robust.
I will email a discount code to use with Vimeo.com, so you get the $25 Pre-Order pricing. 

So, for the DOWNLOAD version, you pay Vimeo.com. 

The general public pricing on Vimeo.com will be higher. 

I will send an email, when the Download version is ready on Vimeo.com. 

If you have friends who are not on ArcheryTalk, let them know about the sale price, 
the $25 USD Pre-Order price for my DISC version of the DVD (plus mailing costs), 
the $25 USD Pre-Order price for the DOWNLOAD version of the DVD.

Ask them to send me an email, and I will give them the sale price, as well. 
Folks who order the DVD,after I finish my homework, will pay a higher price. 

Alan


----------



## nuts&bolts

FOLKS who want the $25 PRE-ORDER pricing,
plus mailing costs..

YOU need to send me an EMAIL.


----------



## nuts&bolts

YOU send me an email,
I will front the money, out of my pocket
to get a DVD set (three discs) printed.

I'm going to see the replicator later this week.

If you posted in the ORIGINAL thread,
with just a USERname..

that is not good enough.

I need an EMAIL,
with your first and last name
with your AT username
with your FULL shipping address.

I have had folks send me pm messages, that $25 USD is too much.
Ok.

I can understand.

I have had folks, who posted in the LOOOONG THREAD, with just their AT username
so I sent out THOUSANDS of pm messages, in July 2014.

Some replied, not interested.
Some did not reply.

So,
I started asking for an EMAIL,
to find out who really wants a DVD,
and who does not.

So,
SEND me an EMAIL.


----------



## Bucks & Bulls

I emailed my info a long time ago and I still want a dvd set and ready to pay. So are you asking me to resend my information again? Would this be for a serious buyers list?


----------



## Pablom

ill like to have one


----------



## nuts&bolts

Bucks & Bulls said:


> I emailed my info a long time ago and I still want a dvd set and ready to pay. So are you asking me to resend my information again? Would this be for a serious buyers list?


I have your shipping info.
Thank you.

No need to send again.

ONLY folks who need to send an email
are the folks who have NOT sent me an email with shipping info.


----------



## nuts&bolts

Pablom said:


> ill like to have one


Thank you for sending an email.


----------



## hillemonster

I still want one.


----------



## nuts&bolts

hillemonster said:


> I still want one.


Thank you.
You sent me an email...a while back.
I have your shipping address in my database.

You are good to go.


----------



## nuts&bolts

TESTING the Master Discs on my TV and DVD player.


----------



## Outsider

Why are you teasing us ALAN!!??


----------



## nuts&bolts

Pysiek said:


> Why are you teasing us ALAN!!??


Being thorough.
Tested on my Mac.
Now, testing on the TV and a DVD player.

Must test on a laptop.
Must test on a very old PC Desktop.

Almost there.
Quality control.

MASTER discs are probably FINE,
but must TEST.

Then,
I goto San Francisco, and get the process started to replicate thousands of SETs.

Waiting on a quote for a website developer, to upgrade my website for domestic and international e-commerce.

Almost there.


----------



## Bucks & Bulls

nuts&bolts said:


> TESTING the Master Discs on my TV and DVD player.


If you need a second opinion on testing I'm more than happy to volunteer my services.


----------



## nuts&bolts

Bucks & Bulls said:


> If you need a second opinion on testing I'm more than happy to volunteer my services.


I have watched the DVD soooooo many times..
I have listened to and editing the audio soundtrack SOOOOO many times...

almost there.


----------



## jgss2

I want one!


----------



## ClintR

nuts&bolts said:


> I have watched the DVD soooooo many times..
> I have listened to and editing the audio soundtrack SOOOOO many times...
> 
> almost there.


Have you fallen in love with the sound of your own voice yet?


----------



## nuts&bolts

jgss2 said:


> I want one!


Same instructions.

Send me an email VERY SOON,
so I order enough DVD sets for the FIRST production run.

IN your email to me,
I need your first and last name.

IN your email to me,
I need your AT username.

IN your email to me,
I need your full shipping address.

No money at this time,
just need all the info UP front...

so I know I should front the money,
and order an extra DVD set for you.


----------



## footshooter

I only recently joined archery talk, and I have to say that I feel like I have learned more about archery and form, and tuning in the very short time I have been on here then I have in the 20yrs I have been archery hunting. Now I hope that it ends up helping me and not becoming an issue as I try to fine tune everything for myself. I can't wait for this DVD.

Oh yeah, and I have built just about every DIY item from that forum as well in this short time. I am ready to start.


----------



## bpbiggamehunter

I'd like one as well. Email sent. Thanks for making them!


----------



## stanleybowhuntr

Alan, I provided my info. many moons ago and don't think I specified dvd or download. I would prefer the dvd format. My info is as follows, at name, stanley bowhuntr, email; [email protected] full name; gary paul address; 2390 w. 158th circle stanley ks. 66224. Looking forward to the dvd's. Thanks


----------



## nuts&bolts

stanleybowhuntr said:


> Alan, I provided my info. many moons ago and don't think I specified dvd or download. I would prefer the dvd format. My info is as follows, at name, stanley bowhuntr, email; [email protected] full name; gary paul address; 2390 w. 158th circle stanley ks. 66224. Looking forward to the dvd's. Thanks


I cannot track orders by posting on a thread
or via pm message.

Soooo,
send ALL of this info
to me by EMAIL

so I have a permanent record...

for address changes
for order changes
for order cancellations.

I just talked to the replicator company minutes ago.
I am putting in my order TOMORROW, Jan 14, 2015.

So,
send me an email.

Please,
do not change your orders by posting on a thread,
for obvious reasons..

just in case I don't catch your post in a thread
just in case I don't catch a particular pm message.

I also have a web developer completely revamping my website
to handle worldwide e-commerce,
automatic order handling, etc.

So
when my revised website goes LIVE,
then..

ALL future orders will be through my website.

For now,
I have to do order taking manually
by email.


----------



## nuts&bolts

stanleybowhuntr said:


> Alan, I provided my info. many moons ago and don't think I specified dvd or download. I would prefer the dvd format. My info is as follows, at name, stanley bowhuntr, email; [email protected] full name; gary paul address; 2390 w. 158th circle stanley ks. 66224. Looking forward to the dvd's. Thanks


I have to pay 100% up front to the replicator company,
so I gotta order enough sets so I can cover all the orders I received by EMAIL.

Yes,
you did email me with your info
and
yes, you did specify a DOWNLOAD version.

So,
this is why I need you to send me an email
to CHANGE your order to the DVD DISC set version.

3 DVD discs
3 hrs 37 minutes
Amaray Hard Case...the works for packaging.

Sooo,
this means, I write a FAT check tomorrow.

So,
for obvious reasons,
I don't want to order TOO many sets
and
I don't want to order too FEW sets.

My database, my hand typed spread sheet
will be merged with the upgraded website, which will have a shipping aggregator program.

Sooo,
send me an email.

The email is loaded into the website, shipping program.
Then,
I can auto print shipping labels, have addressed checked for accuracy,
all automatically,
as the website also tracks payments when they come in.

Website is not active, not yet.


----------



## mdewitt71

email sent.... just now. 
Thanks !!


----------



## nuts&bolts

Testing the DVD on my 40-inch LCD TV.

DVD looks GREAT on my iMac27.
The DVD looks AMAZING on the TV, since I have an upscaling DVD player...not quite Blu Ray, but really close.
TV pic actually looks BETTER than the pic on my iMac 27.

Pleasantly surprised.


----------



## t_bone1889

You might want to include the making-of as well Alan


----------



## nuts&bolts

t_bone1889 said:


> You might want to include the making-of as well Alan


the "making of" has been a LOOOONG journey.


----------



## drturi

yup


----------



## jeepman12

I think I sent a email a long time ago but I don't remember


----------



## nuts&bolts

jeepman12 said:


> I think I sent a email a long time ago but I don't remember


Yup,
you sent me an email a while back. I have your address on file.

If you want,
send me another email, to confirm shipping address.


----------



## nuts&bolts

Ok folks.

Putting in my order tomorrow (Jan 14, 2015) for replication of NTSC DVD sets, for North American Distribution...
Putting in my order tomorrow (Jan 14, 2015) for replication of PAL DVD sets, for International Distribution...

*Quite frankly,
I am losing my shirt on the PAL DVD sets, cuz the replication cost is 300% higher than the NTSC replication costs.*

So,
international Distribution DVD sets are going to be available on a VERY VERY limited basis. If you need a PAL DVD set,
order really SOON. Once the PAL DVD sets are gone...that's it. International folks will need to use the Download OPTION.


----------



## nuts&bolts

I am paying EXTRA to get the DVDs replicated on fast turnaround time.

Estimated time to burn all the DVD sets is 8 calendar days. You know how that goes.
That usually means 9 days, and then the replicator may not count the first day,
until AFTER you pay them 100% up front.

So, if I drop off the BIG FAT check on Wednesday, Jan 14, 2015,
then, day one = Jan 15, so Day eight = Jan 22, 2015.

So,
let's say they are only a day late, and I pickup all the DVD sets on Jan 23, 2015.

I hope to have my upgraded website up and running by then.

So,
I will be sending out MASSIVE emails to all the folks who SENT me an email
with payment instructions.

FOLKS who sent me an email
get the PRE-ORDER pricing of $25 USD plus mailing costs.

FOLKS who did not send me an email
will miss the cut off date
and these folks get to pay FULL RETAIL pricing.

The website for the DVD DISC sets, will have FULL RETAIL pricing.

Folks who sent me an EMAIL,
then these folks get the DISCOUNT CODE
which gets you the $25 USD plus MAILING COST pricing.

FOLKS who send me a PM message
obviously
did not send me an email
and
if I don't receive an email from you,
then,
I cannot send you a return email
and you don't get the discount code.


----------



## nuts&bolts

Folks who signed up for the Download Version.

Thank you.

Much less work for me.

Folks who sent me an email
for the Download version...

I will send you a RETURN EMAIL
with a discount code
to use at www.Vimeo.com.

The Download version at Vimeo.com
will have the FULL RETAIL pricing.

Folks who receive the DISCOUNT CODE
which I will send by EMAIL...to the folks who sent me an EMAIL

the DISCOUNT CODE gets you the PRE-ORDER pricing
which is $25 USD...with no shipping costs, obviously.


----------



## nuts&bolts

I will launch the Download version
on the same day
that the DVD Disc sets are ready to ship.

Now,
I have to order thousands of Flat Rate, USPS Priority Mail shipping boxes.

I understand that USPS will drop ship pallets, upon request.


----------



## Mark S.

I will be ready to get mine! Just let us know!


----------



## nuts&bolts

Jan 23, 2015
is the LAUNCH DATE.....I'm hoping.


----------



## nuts&bolts

Mark S. said:


> I will be ready to get mine! Just let us know!


Will do.

Have lots of balls floating in the air.

Pending CopyRight application, working with my legal folks.
Pending website development. Paid 50% up front.
Pending replication work...that one is 100% up front.

Website developer gave me LOTS and LOTS of homework.
Working on some "free" articles.
Gotta scrounge for website sneak peek photos.

Still testing the DVD master discs,
but so far, running perfectly.


----------



## DonsHarley

nuts&bolts said:


> I am paying EXTRA to get the DVDs replicated on fast turnaround time.
> 
> Estimated time to burn all the DVD sets is 8 calendar days. You know how that goes.
> That usually means 9 days, and then the replicator may not count the first day,
> until AFTER you pay them 100% up front.
> 
> So, if I drop off the BIG FAT check on Wednesday, Jan 14, 2015,
> then, day one = Jan 15, so Day eight = Jan 22, 2015.
> 
> So,
> let's say they are only a day late, and I pickup all the DVD sets on Jan 23, 2015.
> 
> I hope to have my upgraded website up and running by then.
> 
> So,
> I will be sending out MASSIVE emails to all the folks who SENT me an email
> with payment instructions.
> 
> FOLKS who sent me an email
> get the PRE-ORDER pricing of $25 USD plus mailing costs.
> 
> FOLKS who did not send me an email
> will miss the cut off date
> and these folks get to pay FULL RETAIL pricing.
> 
> The website for the DVD DISC sets, will have FULL RETAIL pricing.
> 
> Folks who sent me an EMAIL,
> then these folks get the DISCOUNT CODE
> which gets you the $25 USD plus MAILING COST pricing.
> 
> FOLKS who send me a PM message
> obviously
> did not send me an email
> and
> if I don't receive an email from you,
> then,
> I cannot send you a return email
> and you don't get the discount code.


Alan ,
I can't speak for anyone else but there is no way I want to see you absorb any extra cost for those of us that want the dvd . I'm more than willing to pay any additional cost that you didn't foresee when you started this project just let me know.


----------



## jwilson48

nuts&bolts said:


> Jan 23, 2015
> is the LAUNCH DATE.....I'm hoping.


Best news I've had all week! Lets hope so. You can reap the rewards of your labor, and the rest of us can learn how to be all we can be lol!


----------



## nuts&bolts

DonsHarley said:


> Alan ,
> I can't speak for anyone else but there is no way I want to see you absorb any extra cost for those of us that want the dvd . I'm more than willing to pay any additional cost that you didn't foresee when you started this project just let me know.


No need...but Thank you, anyways.

The international orders are a small quantity,
so I can absorb the cost for the PAL versions.

The north american version unit price is very good,
cuz I have to order so many pieces.

Sooo,
when the PAL DVD versions are sold out,
that will be it. International folks will just have to live with the HIGHER quality, FULL Blu Ray Download version.

Cheaper too, cuz there is no shipping that way,
no customs forms.


----------



## cordini

Thanks Alan.....Looking forward to the end of January!


----------



## frd567

It's like christmass is coming twice this winter, can't wait to get it.
Thanks for all the long hours you have put in on this project.
BTW you beat the Moxie 14!!


----------



## Govtrapper

I'm so ready for this DVD. I'm building my archery room now to be able to put this information. To use thank you so much


----------



## RockGuitarzan

Ive sent you my info for the DVD. The energy you have put into this project is quite impressive.

Im curious how long it will take the average internet user to download 3 hours + of video content?

And do they have they ability to access chapters in the same manner that those of us getting the DVD have?


----------



## flyinghunter

just want to make sure i sent you an email, pretty sure i did.

thanks for all your hard work, looking forward to getting a little smarter in the world of archery!


----------



## nuts&bolts

RockGuitarzan said:


> Ive sent you my info for the DVD. The energy you have put into this project is quite impressive.
> 
> Im curious how long it will take the average internet user to download 3 hours + of video content?
> 
> And do they have they ability to access chapters in the same manner that those of us getting the DVD have?


I have you down for a hard copy version.
The hard copy version is downgraded to DVD quality.

The Download version is full blown Blu Ray quality.

3 hrs 37 minutes total duration.

I just finished burning the master discs and testing the master discs

the NTSC North American Master Discs...12 chapters, 61 topics....
and
the PAL International Master Discs...12 chapters, 61 topics.

I deliver the master discs (both versions) to the replicator tomorrow morning.


----------



## nuts&bolts

flyinghunter said:


> just want to make sure i sent you an email, pretty sure i did.
> 
> thanks for all your hard work, looking forward to getting a little smarter in the world of archery!


Yup,
I have your shipping address.

Working with a pro website developer
to massively upgrade my website for e-commerce.


----------



## nuts&bolts

RockGuitarzan said:


> Ive sent you my info for the DVD. The energy you have put into this project is quite impressive.
> 
> Im curious how long it will take the average internet user to download 3 hours + of video content?
> 
> And do they have they ability to access chapters in the same manner that those of us getting the DVD have?


AFTER I deliver the master discs

then,
I will render the download version
and I will find out if the menu structure survives or not.


----------



## ORROSS334

Man this is exciting.....Thank you Alan for all of your work you put into this project. My hat is off to you sir


----------



## nuts&bolts

*VIMEO does not support menu structures for Downloadable DVDs*



RockGuitarzan said:


> Ive sent you my info for the DVD. The energy you have put into this project is quite impressive.
> 
> Im curious how long it will take the average internet user to download 3 hours + of video content?
> 
> And do they have they ability to access chapters in the same manner that those of us getting the DVD have?


Looks like Vimeo does not support menu driven downloadable DVDs.

So,
if you order the DOWNLOAD version,
what you will be getting is THREE Downloadable files...

DISC #1 with no menu structure
DISC #2 with no menu structure
DISC #3 with no menu structure.

So,
when the DVDs are ready to ship,
I will send you an email

*and confirm with you if you want the DVD DISC SET (three discs with menus)

or 

confirm with you if you want the DOWNLOAD version (three downloads...with NO menu structure)*


----------



## nuts&bolts

Folks,
SEND ME AN EMAIL.

Please
do NOT send me a pm message.

I am having my website massively upgraded for e-commerce
and will have a software package which converts all EMAIL orders into automatic shipping labels. So, pm messages do not work.

Lemme know soon
if you want the MENU driven HARD DVD Three Disc SET....

cuz the Download version, will be DISC #1 as a download file, with NO MENU...cuz Vimeo does not support menu driven web DVDs
and DISC #2 as a download file, with NO MENU
and DISC #3 as a download file, with NO MENU.


----------



## nuts&bolts

OK.

DOWNLOAD VERSION on Vimeo.com

Since Vimeo does not support Menu based Web DVDs...
I can only upload straight Blu Ray H.264 video files, no menu structure.

Gonna make the Nuts & Bolts Guide To Tuning and Shooting Compound Bows - THE DVD...into FIVE separate Downloads.

DOWNLOAD FILE #1 on Vimeo.com
(no, not ready yet...gonna release the Download and the DVD DISC sets on the same date...)

*CHAPTER 1 - INTRO*
1.....INTRO
2.....SHOOTER AND THE BOW ARE A PUZZLE

3.....LET'S ASSEMBLE YOUR BOW
4.....STARTING SIDEWAYS POSITION - ARROW REST

5.....STARTING VERTICAL POSITION - ARROW REST
6.....D-LOOP INSTALL POSITION

7.....TIED NOCKING POINTS FOR D-LOOP
8.....INSTALL D-LOOP AND NEVER MOVE IT AGAIN (reference point, try multiple positions, and tune around d-loop position)

9.....CHECK FOR LEVEL TOP AXLE AT FULL DRAW
10....BOTTOM OF YOKE LEGS ALL TWISTED UP

11....CHECK BOW DRAW LENGTH SETTING
12....ESTIMATE BOW DRAW LENGTH SIZE FOR SHOOTER

13....BOW DRAW LENGTH LABELS RARELY ACCURATE
14....CONFIRM BOW DRAW LENGTH IN DRAW BOARD

*CHAPTER 2 - TOOLS*
15....PORTABLE TUNING STATION
16....BINARY CABLES TUNING TRICK, SAG METHOD

17....CHECK D-LOOP, LEVEL OR TAIL HIGH
18....DRAW BOARD DETAILS


----------



## nuts&bolts

OK.

DOWNLOAD VERSION on Vimeo.com

Since Vimeo does not support Menu based Web DVDs...
I can only upload straight Blu Ray H.264 video files, no menu structure.

Gonna make the Nuts & Bolts Guide To Tuning and Shooting Compound Bows - THE DVD...into FIVE separate Downloads.

DOWNLOAD FILE #2 on Vimeo.com
(no, not ready yet...gonna release the Download and the DVD DISC sets on the same date...)

*CHAPTER 3 - FORM, PART 1*
19....FINALLY, WE FIRE FIRST ARROW
20....NOW 10 YARDS, FLETCHED AND BARESHAFT

21....NOW, 20 YARDS, FLETCHED AND BARESHAFT
22....STARTING SIDEWAYS POSITION - ARROW REST

23....BARESHAFT DRAW LENGTH TEST
24....REASONABLE FORM TO TRUST BARESHAFT RESULTS

25....FORM AND STANCE
26....NEWBIE, 30 DAYS, BUSTING NOCKS

27....COPY FAVORITE PRO SHOOTER?
28....BASICS OF FORM

29....NUTS&BOLTS DRAW LENGTH TEST
30....DRAW LENGTH TOO LONG OR TOO SHORT?

*CHAPTER 4 - FORM, PART 2*
31....DRAW LENGTH, FORM AND STUCK LOW?
32....ANCHOR POINT

33....HEAD ROTATION
34....WEIGHT ON LEGS, AND BOW SIDE UPPER ARM

35....BOW HAND GRIP TECHNIQUE
36....TOTAL SPREAD DISTANCE

37....TRIANGLE FORMATION
38....PARACORD LOOP TRAINER

39....RELEASE ELBOW INLINE OR NOT?
40....FINGERS SHOOTERS AND ARCHER'S PARADOX

41....BROADHEADS MISS TO RIGHT OF FIELD POINTS
42....TUNE DRAW LENGTH TO QUARTER INCH


----------



## nuts&bolts

OK.

DOWNLOAD VERSION on Vimeo.com

Since Vimeo does not support Menu based Web DVDs...
I can only upload straight Blu Ray H.264 video files, no menu structure.

Gonna make the Nuts & Bolts Guide To Tuning and Shooting Compound Bows - THE DVD...into FIVE separate Downloads.

DOWNLOAD FILE #3 on Vimeo.com
(no, not ready yet...gonna release the Download and the DVD DISC sets on the same date...)

*CHAPTER 5 - TUNING AND STABS*
43....GROUP TUNE ARROW REST
44....CAM SYNC TUNING

45....FRONT STABILIZER ONLY
46....STRESS TEST, 30 SHOTS, ONE ARROW

47....STABILIZER TUNING IN THREE MOVES

*CHAPTER 6 - DRILLS*
48....ADVANCED TRAINING

*CHAPTER 7 - FINE TUNING GROUPS*
49....YOKE TUNING

*CHAPTER 8 - D-LOOP, RESTS, PEEP SIGHT*
50....D LOOP INSTALL
51....KITCHEN TABLE METHOD, BLADE REST SETUP
52....DROP AWAY ARROW REST SETUP

53....PEEP SIGHT ROTATION


----------



## nuts&bolts

OK.

DOWNLOAD VERSION on Vimeo.com

Since Vimeo does not support Menu based Web DVDs...
I can only upload straight Blu Ray H.264 video files, no menu structure.

Gonna make the Nuts & Bolts Guide To Tuning and Shooting Compound Bows - THE DVD...into FIVE separate Downloads.

DOWNLOAD FILE #4 on Vimeo.com
(no, not ready yet...gonna release the Download and the DVD DISC sets on the same date...)

*CHAPTER 9 - TARGET PANIC*
54....TARGET PANIC


----------



## nuts&bolts

OK.

DOWNLOAD VERSION on Vimeo.com

Since Vimeo does not support Menu based Web DVDs...
I can only upload straight Blu Ray H.264 video files, no menu structure.

Gonna make the Nuts & Bolts Guide To Tuning and Shooting Compound Bows - THE DVD...into FIVE separate Downloads.

DOWNLOAD FILE #5 on Vimeo.com
(no, not ready yet...gonna release the Download and the DVD DISC sets on the same date...)

*CHAPTER 10 - BACK TENSION*
55....BACK TENSION

*CHAPTER 11 - HINGE, RELEASE NECK, FINGER CURL, THIRD AXIS, PORTABLE PRESS*
56....HINGE RELEASE

57....RELEASE NECK LENGTH
58....FINGER CURL AROUND HINGE RELEASE

59....THIRD AXIS TUNING
60....SYNUNM PORTABLE PRESS

*CHAPTER 12 - EXEC SUMMARY*
61....NUTS&BOLTS DVD, THE SHORT VERSION


----------



## nuts&bolts

FIVE DOWNLOADS for the Entire Nuts&Bolts DVD.

I will upload to Vimeo.com

Sorry, Vimeo does not support menu driven DVDs.

I will set EACH download at $5 USD, for the PRE-ORDER pricing.

What this means
IF YOU SENT ME an email,
you will get a discount code...

to use with Vimeo.com
which I will send back to you BY EMAIL.

The full retail price is going to be higher.
The price on Vimeo.com will be the full RETAIL price.

When you plug in the discount code,
you get the PRE-ORDER pricing.


----------



## nuts&bolts

Just dropped off North American NTSC DVD discs for replication.
Just dropped off International PAL DVD discs for replication.

Should be finished Jan 23, 2015.

Hope to have my website upgraded for e-commerce by then.

Everyone who sends me an EMAIL...qualifies for PRE-ORDER PRICING.
$25 USD plus mailing costs.

3 hrs 37 minutes
3 Disc Set...

12 chapters
61 topics
Custom menu.....as requested on the DVD DISC SET only

Unfortunately
the Download version has no menu...Vimeo does not support menu driven downloadable video files

Soooo DOWNLOAD VERSION will be FIVE files.


----------



## SierraMtns

nuts&bolts said:


> OK.
> 
> DOWNLOAD VERSION on Vimeo.com
> 
> Since Vimeo does not support Menu based Web DVDs...
> I can only upload straight Blu Ray H.264 video files, no menu structure.
> 
> Gonna make the Nuts & Bolts Guide To Tuning and Shooting Compound Bows - THE DVD...into FIVE separate Downloads.
> 
> DOWNLOAD FILE #1 on Vimeo.com
> (no, not ready yet...gonna release the Download and the DVD DISC sets on the same date...)
> 
> *CHAPTER 1 - INTRO*
> 1.....INTRO
> 2.....SHOOTER AND THE BOW ARE A PUZZLE
> 
> 3.....LET'S ASSEMBLE YOUR BOW
> 4.....STARTING SIDEWAYS POSITION - ARROW REST
> 
> 5.....STARTING VERTICAL POSITION - ARROW REST
> 6.....D-LOOP INSTALL POSITION
> 
> 7.....TIED NOCKING POINTS FOR D-LOOP
> 8.....INSTALL D-LOOP AND NEVER MOVE IT AGAIN (reference point, try multiple positions, and tune around d-loop position)
> 
> 9.....CHECK FOR LEVEL TOP AXLE AT FULL DRAW
> 10....BOTTOM OF YOKE LEGS ALL TWISTED UP
> 
> 11....CHECK BOW DRAW LENGTH SETTING
> 12....ESTIMATE BOW DRAW LENGTH SIZE FOR SHOOTER
> 
> 13....BOW DRAW LENGTH LABELS RARELY ACCURATE
> 14....CONFIRM BOW DRAW LENGTH IN DRAW BOARD
> 
> *CHAPTER 2 - TOOLS*
> 15....PORTABLE TUNING STATION
> 16....BINARY CABLES TUNING TRICK, SAG METHOD
> 
> 17....CHECK D-LOOP, LEVEL OR TAIL HIGH
> 18....DRAW BOARD DETAILS



Do you have any short 1-2 min clips to show us?


----------



## big bone hunter

I'm on pre order
at least I should be... Can you make sure I'm in for the actual DVD (As in a hard disc, not downloaded)? 
Thank you for all your hard work... I'll be a first timer, never seen any of your work (and to be quite honest I don't really know what I'm getting LOL) but every body says your great, so I'm going to get one!
BBH


----------



## nuts&bolts

big bone hunter said:


> I'm on pre order
> at least I should be... Can you make sure I'm in for the actual DVD (As in a hard disc, not downloaded)?
> Thank you for all your hard work... I'll be a first timer, never seen any of your work (and to be quite honest I don't really know what I'm getting LOL) but every body says your great, so I'm going to get one!
> BBH


Hello BBH.

I have your shipping address and I have you down for the DVD disc set.



Three DVD disc set.
3 hrs 37 minutes
12 chapters
61 topics

I dropped off the THREE Master Discs earlier this morning at the replicator company.
Ordered a WHOLE bunch of NTSC DVD discs (North American distribution).
Ordered enough PAL DVDs for International distribution.

I plan to pickup the DVDs Jan 23, 2015.
Hope to have my website ready to launch, for world-wide e-commerce.

When I have the DVDs, and when my website is ready to launch,
I will send out an email to ALL of you folks, who SENT ME AN EMAIL...

and in the email,
I will send out payment instructions for the DVD DISC folks...

and
I will send out the discount code for the DOWNLOAD folks
cuz the download version will be on Vimeo.com.

I will chop up the Download version into FIVE separate files,
cuz Vimeo will not support Menu Style Downloadable DVD files.


----------



## nuts&bolts

big bone hunter said:


> I'm on pre order
> at least I should be... Can you make sure I'm in for the actual DVD (As in a hard disc, not downloaded)?
> Thank you for all your hard work... I'll be a first timer, never seen any of your work (and to be quite honest I don't really know what I'm getting LOL) but every body says your great, so I'm going to get one!
> BBH


I have a FREE Guide that I created in 2010.

http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=1399457

The thread for my 2010 edition of my FREE GUIDE has been viewed 309,000 times.
150+ pages and LOTS and LOTS of pictures.

So,
I updated my FREE Guide in 2012. I added more pages to the end of Chapter 5.
Now, 177 pages.

https://www.dropbox.com/s/fiuvta0rytqyfur/The Nuts & Bolts Of Archery 2012 Updated version.pdf?dl=0

Sooo,
the DVD was a request from folks who could not attend my first in person seminar,
back in 2013. They wanted a DVD version of my FREE GUIDE and they wanted my seminar material to be in the DVD, as well.

I have custom coaching online, as well,
and have online students worldwide. So, some of my custom coaching material, that I developed for my ONLINE students
is also in the DVD.


----------



## nuts&bolts

SierraMtns said:


> Do you have any short 1-2 min clips to show us?


I was up at 4am yesterday,
trying to make deadline (11am) for the replicator
and was creating the PAL version of the DVD.

DIDn't make it. Worked on the PAL version of the DVD DISC from 4am to 7pm STRAIGHT.

NOW,
I am working on the DOWNLOAD version, custom formatted for Vimeo, per their spec.

Making clips is not on my to do list.

You can look at my 30,000+ posts to get an idea
or
just check out the How's My Form thread for LadyBowhunter12.

Scrambling to do the homework, for the WEbsite Developer.

Working on FREE newsletters for my upgraded website, so also writing articles, LIKE MAD.

Doing the copyright stuff, at the same time.

Setting up shipping software, credit card processor, waiting on a pallet of shipping boxes from USPS, etc...etc...etc.


----------



## hooley

I believe i am in for the pre order. I would like the dvds. If you get a min could you verify that i am in for the dvd? Thank you for all the time you have put into this dvd for everyone. I am a beginner at tuning bows. I used to just go and shoot my bow.


----------



## nuts&bolts

hooley said:


> I believe i am in for the pre order. I would like the dvds. If you get a min could you verify that i am in for the dvd? Thank you for all the time you have put into this dvd for everyone. I am a beginner at tuning bows. I used to just go and shoot my bow.


Yup,
I have your shipping address by email. I have you down for one DVD set (three discs...interactive menu...61 topics..12 chapters).

WHEN I have the thousands of DVD sets, ready to ship,
I will send EVERYONE who sent me an email...

I will send out a MASS email to every one world-wide
that the DVDs are ready to ship
that my website is fully operational and ready for e-commerce
and then, you can make payment at that time.

Soon.

I still have a boatload of work to do.

DISCS are at the replicator.
Artwork is at the replicator.

NoW,
gotta work on the download files.


----------



## hooley

It takes a great person to want to help people understand how to do something. And to take the time out of your schedual to do everything your doing. It takes a true passion. Thank you for all the knowledge i am about to recieve


----------



## RockGuitarzan

nuts&bolts said:


> Looks like Vimeo does not support menu driven downloadable DVDs.
> 
> So,
> if you order the DOWNLOAD version,
> what you will be getting is THREE Downloadable files...
> 
> DISC #1 with no menu structure
> DISC #2 with no menu structure
> DISC #3 with no menu structure.
> 
> So,
> when the DVDs are ready to ship,
> I will send you an email
> 
> *and confirm with you if you want the DVD DISC SET (three discs with menus)
> 
> or
> 
> confirm with you if you want the DOWNLOAD version (three downloads...with NO menu structure)*


*Yes, I definitely want the DVDs not the download.*  (I did send you all requested info by email as well).

I was just curious about the menu for the download version since based on my experience I didnt think the menu structure would work. I imagine the time to download all the content could be quite long as well, depending on the speed of users internet connection.


----------



## big bone hunter

I believe I sent you the email.... I read what you posted for me, but wasn't 100% sure if you were saying I had sent the email.
Thank you!
BBH


----------



## nuts&bolts

RockGuitarzan said:


> *Yes, I definitely want the DVDs not the download.*  (I did send you all requested info by email as well).
> 
> I was just curious about the menu for the download version since based on my experience I didnt think the menu structure would work. I imagine the time to download all the content could be quite long as well, depending on the speed of users internet connection.


I have you down for a SET of DVD Discs (3 disc set).


----------



## nuts&bolts

big bone hunter said:


> I believe I sent you the email.... I read what you posted for me, but wasn't 100% sure if you were saying I had sent the email.
> Thank you!
> BBH


Yes,
I received your email,
I have your shipping address
and therefore I ordered a set of DVD DISCS, just for you.


----------



## big bone hunter

nuts&bolts said:


> Yes,
> I received your email,
> I have your shipping address
> and therefore I ordered a set of DVD DISCS, just for you.



Thank you very much!!!!


----------



## dwilli05

Innn


----------



## nuts&bolts

dwilli05 said:


> Innn


Please send EMAIL.

[email protected]

In the EMAIL...you send to me....I need your first and last name.
In the EMAIL...you send to me....I need your AT Username.
In the EMAIL...you send to me....I need your FULL SHIPPING ADDRESS.


----------



## aread

nuts&bolts said:


> ....Artwork is at the replicator.....


Any chance of a preview of the cover artwork?


----------



## aread

OOPs, I didn't see it already above. :embara:


----------



## zhunter62

Nuts and Bolts, I sent you an email on Halloween but i didnt specify which version i wanted. I would like to get the DVD set, do i need to re email you my request or is this message good enough. 

Thanks
Z


----------



## nuts&bolts

zhunter62 said:


> Nuts and Bolts, I sent you an email on Halloween but i didnt specify which version i wanted. I would like to get the DVD set, do i need to re email you my request or is this message good enough.
> 
> Thanks
> Z


When folks do not specify,
I always default on HARD DVD set.

Sooo,
I ordered enough HARD DVD sets, accordingly.

I should have thousands of sets ready for pick up on Jan 23, 2015.

Hopefully, my website will be up and running for e-commerce by that time.

I will be sending MASSIVE amounts of email
to EVERYONE on my list, when the DVDs are ready to ship.

At that time,
in the email I send to folks world-wide
I will have payment instructions
and you can confirm the shipping address, ONE more time.


----------



## nuts&bolts

zhunter62 said:


> Nuts and Bolts, I sent you an email on Halloween but i didnt specify which version i wanted. I would like to get the DVD set, do i need to re email you my request or is this message good enough.
> 
> Thanks
> Z


Soo,
you are good to go.

I ordered ONE more DVD disc set,
just for you,
when I dropped off that FAT check with the replicator.

They wanted 100% payment UP FRONT.


----------



## nuts&bolts

aread said:


> Any chance of a preview of the cover artwork?


----------



## nuts&bolts

aread said:


> Any chance of a preview of the cover artwork?


----------



## nuts&bolts

DVD discs are being replicated.
ETA for Thousands of DVD sets, is Jan 23, 2015.
I pick up the DVD sets on Jan 23, 2015.

Then,
if my website is finished for upgraded to massive e-commerce,
then..

I send LOTS and LOTS of emails to eVERYONE on my list,
world-wide
an email with PAYMENT instructions.

FIRST come FIRST serve.

WHO-ever pays first,
gets their DVD set SHIPPED first.

Do not send me any payment...NOT YET.

I have to get my ducks in a row
and the website is not ready yet.

SOON folks.

SOON.


----------



## nuts&bolts

JUst received a PALLET of USPS Priority Mail, FLAT rate boxes.

Now gotta move the thousands of boxes, into the house.
Must finish the copyright application with the feds.
Must finish e-commerce upgrade for the website.

Must finish CHOPPING up the ORIGINAL Blu Ray files, into FIVE pieces...and format per Vimeo specifications....SORRY, Vimeo does not support Menu Driven Downloadable DVD files.


----------



## frd567

I just wonder what you do with all the spare time you have on your hands. lol.:smile:


----------



## nuts&bolts

frd567 said:


> I just wonder what you do with all the spare time you have on your hands. lol.:smile:


Well,
there WAS that experimental artificial disc for the human neck and lower backbone.

YOu know, medical device startup company..I mean, WHAT could I possibly know about
you know...

stuff like draw length, etc.


----------



## frd567

Funny you should mention that.
After you get done with the avalanche of work getting the DVD out, I plan on getting with you for some on line coaching. Mainly for draw length and form to start.
I have a short letter from my chiropractor and my most recent mri reports for my lumbar and cervical area all ready for you.
I am 55 years old ,been shooting a bow for most of my life and never been coached.
With your background and my conditions I figure "you be da man" for the job.
I'm looking forward to it!!


nuts&bolts said:


> Well,
> there WAS that experimental artificial disc for the human neck and lower backbone.
> 
> YOu know, medical device startup company..I mean, WHAT could I possibly know about
> you know...
> 
> stuff like draw length, etc.


----------



## nuts&bolts

frd567 said:


> Funny you should mention that.
> After you get done with the avalanche of work getting the DVD out, I plan on getting with you for some on line coaching. Mainly for draw length and form to start.
> I have a short letter from my chiropractor and my most recent mri reports for my lumbar and cervical area all ready for you.
> I am 55 years old ,been shooting a bow for most of my life and never been coached.
> With your background and my conditions I figure "you be da man" for the job.
> I'm looking forward to it!!


I have worked with folks, well, one fella with TWO artificial discs in his neck...this is HIGHLY unusual.

I have worked with folks with scoliosis, with herniated discs, with lumbar and cervical fusions,
several with a prosthetic leg, one with a surgically repaired bow hand wrist (titanium plate and screws),
one former Golden Gloves boxer, with a semi frozen bow hand wrist....etc.


----------



## nuts&bolts

frd567 said:


> Funny you should mention that.
> After you get done with the avalanche of work getting the DVD out, I plan on getting with you for some on line coaching. Mainly for draw length and form to start.
> I have a short letter from my chiropractor and my most recent mri reports for my lumbar and cervical area all ready for you.
> I am 55 years old ,been shooting a bow for most of my life and never been coached.
> With your background and my conditions I figure "you be da man" for the job.
> I'm looking forward to it!!


Based on your available range of motion,
what you CAN do, and what you CANNOT do...

we find a posture that works for you,
and then,
we tune the bow to work around whatever posture works for you.


----------



## Govtrapper

Got my money ready to pay you soon as you say the word. Just curious if your website will take PayPal. If not I will get my stuff ready for you Thanks again for all your help


----------



## nuts&bolts

Govtrapper said:


> Got my money ready to pay you soon as you say the word. Just curious if your website will take PayPal. If not I will get my stuff ready for you Thanks again for all your help


Planning on PayPal and major credit cards....so domestic and international e-commerce should be easy.
Got the pallet of shipping boxes...USPS Priority Mail.

Got gobs of shipping labels. Website developer is setting up shipping software manager and payment processing.
Plan to pick up DVD sets Jan 23, 2015. Grinding away on download version.

Almost there.


----------



## YellowShooter

nuts&bolts said:


> Planning on PayPal and major credit cards....so domestic and international e-commerce should be easy.
> Got the pallet of shipping boxes...USPS Priority Mail.
> 
> Got gobs of shipping labels. Website developer is setting up shipping software manager and payment processing.
> Plan to pick up DVD sets Jan 23, 2015. Grinding away on download version.
> 
> Almost there.


Can't wait! Thanks!


----------



## zhunter62

Ok, what is the story behind the cat on disk three? It just a tad freaky looking.


----------



## nuts&bolts

zhunter62 said:


> Ok, what is the story behind the cat on disk three? It just a tad freaky looking.


That's my cat.
Was my avatar for a while.



Likes to sit on the sofa arm, near a window, sunning herself. Half asleep, thought it was a great photo and avatar.


----------



## Adamj1218

I want one


----------



## nuts&bolts

Adamj1218 said:


> I want one


Please send email to me SOOON.

[email protected]

Pre-Order pricing ONLY for folks who send me an EMAIL.

In the EMAIL

1) first and last name
2) AT username
3) FULL shipping address

I have THOUSANDS of orders world-wide.
I must print the shipping labels IN ADVANCE to keep up.

Pick up the DVD sets on Jan 23, 2015...ish.
So,
when the DVDs are ready to ship,
then...

the folks who sent me an EMAIL
I send you an EMAIL
with payment instructions.

So,
no money at this time.

CANNOT be simpler.

NO pm messages.

I am having my website upgraded for e-commerce,
complete with a shipping manager software
that will auto print my shipping labels...

and the shipping manager software does NOT read AT pm messages.


----------



## GB3YO

Cant wait for mine very excited to learn more.


----------



## fletched

A lifetime of knowledge packed into 3 dvds. There are good instructional videos on the market but it would cost a guy hundreds of dollars to get the same amount of usable info as you will get in these 3 dvds. I have learned a lot over the years, a little here and a little there. I have bought books and videos and read articles to slowly piece enough usable info that I can be self sufficient and to help others. So I know what these dvds will mean to guys like us who are always trying to improve our archery skills. In my opinion, 25 dollars is way to cheap. Alan is practically giving them away. Think about it guys... I would not have hesitated to pay $100.


----------



## Don_Swazy

Yes! Can't wait!
Thank you very much for all the hard work!


----------



## bill1084

PM Sent


----------



## flyfisher151

Can't wait, sort of like Christmas in Feburary.


----------



## BigShow

Email sent. Need 2 sets of DVD's, one for me, one for...


----------



## nuts&bolts

Ok.

The download version of the DVD will not have menus,
because Vimeo.com does not support menu driven Downloadable DVD files.

Soooo,
to compensate,
going to chop of the 3 hr 37 minute DVD into TEN separate downloadable files.

EACH file will be $2.50. Can't get any cheaper than that.

*DOWNLOAD #1*
TOPIC 2 = Shooter and the Bow are a Puzzle
TOPIC 3 = Let's Assemble the Bow
TOPIC 4 = Starting Sideways Position Arrow Rest
TOPIC 5 = Starting Vertical Position Arrow Rest
TOPIC 6 = D-Loop Install Position
TOPIC 7 = Tied Nocking Points for D-Loop
TOPIC 8 = Install D-Loop and Never Move Again
TOPIC 9 = Check for Level Top Axle at Full Draw
TOPIC 10 = Bottom of Yoke Legs All Twisted Up
TOPIC 11 = Check Bow Draw Length Setting
TOPIC 12 = Estimate Draw Length Size for Shooter
TOPIC 13 = Bow Draw Length Labels are Rarely Accurate
TOPIC 14 = Confirm Bow Draw Length in Draw Board

*20 minutes for Download #1.*
$2.50


----------



## nuts&bolts

Soooo,
to compensate,
going to chop of the 3 hr 37 minute DVD into TEN separate downloadable files.

EACH file will be $2.50. Can't get any cheaper than that.

*DOWNLOAD #2*
TOPIC 15 = Portable Tuning Station
TOPIC 16 = Binary Cables Tuning Trick, SAG METHOD
TOPIC 17 = Check D-Loop, Level or Tail High
TOPIC 18 = Draw Board Details
TOPIC 19 = Finally, We Fire First Arrow
TOPIC 20 = Now, 10 Yards, Fletched and Bareshaft
TOPIC 21 = Now, 20 Yards, Fletched and Bareshaft
TOPIC 22 = Bareshaft Draw Length Test
TOPIC 23 = Reasonable Form to Trust Bareshaft Groups
TOPIC 24 = Shoot Tighter Bareshaft Groups

*24 minutes for Download #2.*
$2.50


----------



## nuts&bolts

Soooo,
to compensate,
going to chop of the 3 hr 37 minute DVD into TEN separate downloadable files.

EACH file will be $2.50. Can't get any cheaper than that.

*DOWNLOAD #3*
TOPIC 25 = Form and Stance
TOPIC 26 = Newbie, 30 days, Busting Nocks
TOPIC 27 = Copy Favorite Pro Shooter?
TOPIC 28 = Basics of Form

*19 minutes for Download #3.*
$2.50


----------



## nuts&bolts

Soooo,
to compensate,
going to chop of the 3 hr 37 minute DVD into TEN separate downloadable files.

EACH file will be $2.50. Can't get any cheaper than that.

*DOWNLOAD #4*
TOPIC 29 = Nuts&Bolts Draw Length Test
TOPIC 30 = Draw Length Too Long or Too Short?
TOPIC 31 = Draw Length, Form and Stuck Low?

*23 minutes for Download #4.*
$2.50


----------



## nuts&bolts

Soooo,
to compensate,
going to chop of the 3 hr 37 minute DVD into TEN separate downloadable files.

EACH file will be $2.50. Can't get any cheaper than that.

*DOWNLOAD #5*
TOPIC 32 = Anchor Point
TOPIC 33 = Head Rotation
TOPIC 34 = Weight on Legs, and Bow Side Upper Arm
TOPIC 35 = Bow Hand Grip Technique
TOPIC 36 = Total Spread Distance
TOPIC 37 = Triangle Formation
TOPIC 38 = Paracord Loop Trainer
TOPIC 39 = Release Elbow Inline or Not?
TOPIC 40 = Fingers Shooters and Archer's Paradox
TOPIC 41 = Broadheads Miss to Right of Field Points
TOPIC 42 = Tune Draw Length to Quarter Inch

*21 minutes for Download #5.*
$2.50


----------



## nuts&bolts

Soooo,
to compensate,
going to chop of the 3 hr 37 minute DVD into TEN separate downloadable files.

EACH file will be $2.50. Can't get any cheaper than that.

*DOWNLOAD #6*
TOPIC 43 = Group Tune Arrow Rest
TOPIC 44 = Cam Sync Tuning
TOPIC 45 = Front Stabilizer Only
TOPIC 46 = Stress Test, 30 Shots, One Arrow

*17 minutes for Download #6.*
$2.50


----------



## nuts&bolts

Soooo,
to compensate,
going to chop of the 3 hr 37 minute DVD into TEN separate downloadable files.

EACH file will be $2.50. Can't get any cheaper than that.

*DOWNLOAD #7*
TOPIC 47 = Stabilizer Tuning in Three Moves
TOPIC 48 = *ADVANCED TRAINING*
TOPIC 49 = Yoke Tuning
TOPIC 50 = D-Loop Install

21 minutes for Download #7.
$2.50


----------



## nuts&bolts

Soooo,
to compensate,
going to chop of the 3 hr 37 minute DVD into TEN separate downloadable files.

EACH file will be $2.50. Can't get any cheaper than that.

*DOWNLOAD #8*
TOPIC 51 = *Kitchen Table Method, Blade Rest Setup*
TOPIC 52 = Drop Away Arrow Rest Setup
TOPIC 53 = *Peep Rotation - How to Get to ZERO Rotation*

*21 minutes for Download #8.*
$2.50


----------



## nuts&bolts

Soooo,
to compensate,
going to chop of the 3 hr 37 minute DVD into TEN separate downloadable files.

EACH file will be $2.50. Can't get any cheaper than that.

*DOWNLOAD #9*

*TOPIC 54 = TARGET PANIC*

*41 minutes for Download #9.*
$2.50


----------



## A-Max

Alan,

I am already on the pre-order list. What if we want both the dvds and downloadable version. Thanks


----------



## nuts&bolts

Soooo,
to compensate,
going to chop of the 3 hr 37 minute DVD into TEN separate downloadable files.

EACH file will be $2.50. Can't get any cheaper than that.

*DOWNLOAD #10*

*TOPIC 55 = BACK TENSION*

*TOPIC 56 = Hinge Release*

TOPIC 57 = Release Neck Length
TOPIC 58 = Finger Curl Around Hinge Release
TOPIC 59 = Third Axis Tuning
TOPIC 60 = Synunm Portable Press

*TOPIC 61 = NUTS&BOLTS DVD, The Short Version*

27 minutes for Download #10.
$2.50


Ok.

That's all Folks.


----------



## nuts&bolts

A-Max said:


> Alan,
> 
> I am already on the pre-order list. What if we want both the dvds and downloadable version. Thanks


Send me an email
saying how many sets of DVDs you want

and

say that you want the Download Version, as well.

This way,
I know to send you the discount code for the DownLoad version.

Retail price on the download version
will be HIGHER than the pre-order pricing.


----------



## RockGuitarzan

I admire your tenacity!

Its way cool that you are compensating for the lack of menu functionality on the DL version by chopping it up into "bite sized" video pieces and charging a pittance to access them.

You sure are accruing lots of Good Karma. :wink:


----------



## nuts&bolts

RockGuitarzan said:


> I admire your tenacity!
> 
> Its way cool that you are compensating for the lack of menu functionality on the DL version by chopping it up into "bite sized" video pieces and charging a pittance to access them.
> 
> You sure are accruing lots of Good Karma. :wink:


It's a LOT of work.
Must chop up the files,
and convert EACH itty bitty file

into Vimeo format.


----------



## RGV hunter

I want a dvd set.


----------



## moon&bakerxxoo

I love have the free Nutts and Bolts DVD pm me for address and phone number!


----------



## DonsHarley

RGV hunter said:


> I want a dvd set.


You'd better send him an email soon time is running out for the pre order price.


----------



## westtexas arche

I thought we just had to put ourselves down and he would PM is with mailing information.


----------



## westtexas arche

I sent him an email to [email protected]


----------



## riv96

Email sent. Thanks!


----------



## nuts&bolts

RGV hunter said:


> I want a dvd set.


Send me an email SOON.

[email protected]

In the email..(NOT a pm message)
IN the EMAIL....I need a first and last name.
IN the EMAIL...I need your AT username.
IN the EMAIL...I need your full shipping address.

NO money at this time.

I will send payment instructions when I pickup the DVD sets (thousands of sets) on Jan 23, 2015.


----------



## huntingdeer82

Email sent


----------



## Kahkon

would be nice to have the downloadable version available on a thumb drive. I would pay for that as well. we are lucky to have internet where I live. Downloads are really slow...


----------



## nuts&bolts

Kahkon said:


> would be nice to have the downloadable version available on a thumb drive. I would pay for that as well. we are lucky to have internet where I live. Downloads are really slow...


Send me an email.

I can make the Download Version available on a thumb drive.
Basically, it would be $25USD, plus the cost of the thumb drive, plus the mailing costs (USPS Priority Mail, Flat Rate Shipping).


----------



## Kahkon

nuts&bolts said:


> Send me an email.
> 
> I can make the Download Version available on a thumb drive.
> Basically, it would be $25USD, plus the cost of the thumb drive, plus the mailing costs (USPS Priority Mail, Flat Rate Shipping).


Done, thanks!!


----------



## Pushbutton2

nuts&bolts said:


> Send me an email.
> 
> I can make the Download Version available on a thumb drive.
> Basically, it would be $25USD, plus the cost of the thumb drive, plus the mailing costs (USPS Priority Mail, Flat Rate Shipping).



That there's customer Service!! 
:thumbup:


----------



## JBaker1

I cant wait.


----------



## G22inSC

Email sent. Hope I'm not too late to get in on this one. I think it would really help this rookie.


----------



## nuts&bolts

G22inSC said:


> Email sent. Hope I'm not too late to get in on this one. I think it would really help this rookie.


Got your email. Thank you.


----------



## nuts&bolts

Burned the NTSC Download Version,
Download #1 out of 10, for Vimeo.com

I have added a screen shot of the menu
at the beginning of the 20 minute clip,
for Download #1. Sorry, no interactive menu.

The Blu Ray audio and video quality is just SOOOO nice.

Chopping up the 3 hr, 37 minute movie into TEN pieces.

Each piece, the PRE-ORDER price for Each piece of the movie
will be $2.50 USD...per piece.

If you download, all TEN pieces, then, that works out to a PRE-ORDER price of $25 USD.

The Retail price will be higher.
Everyone who sends me an EMAIL...


gets on my PRE-ORDER list, and gets the PRE-ORDER pricing...


----------



## bowhunterhaus1

I sent email


----------



## wolfgang876

Email sent


----------



## nuts&bolts

Well,
chopped up the movie into TEN pieces for the NTSC Download version.

Now,
need to chop up the movie into TEN pieces for the PAL Download version.

You can purchase just ONE piece or all TEN pieces.

Download 1 of 10, for the NTSC version is uploading.
ONLY 19 more to render, and upload.


----------



## nuts&bolts

Got a question by email.

IF I purchase the DVD, do I get the Download version for FREE too?

Ummmm,
no.

The DVD Disc Set is burned onto a glass master disc
and I paid thousands of dollars to have the DVD movie professionally burned into a 3 Disc DVD set.

I ponied up for the Deluxe DVD case,
and the DVD sets are shrink wrapped, ready for retail packages.


The Download version is a completely separate product.
Same content,
but is FULL Blu Ray Quality,
and custom tweaked to Vimeo format, so the downloadable files work on Vimeo.

The DVD Movie is split into THREE parts, hence THREE DVD Discs.

The DOWNLOAD version
is higher quality, cuz I filmed in Blu Ray Quality,
so the DOWNLOAD version is very nice.

BUT,
Vimeo does not support menu driven downloadable files...Vimeo will not accept that style of downloadable file.

So,
I added a Table of Contents at the beginning of each episode of the 3 hr, 37 minute movie
so EACH of the TEN Download episodes has a list of the topics for THAT episode.

Total of 61 topics, split into TEN downloadable episodes.

Sooo,
the DOWNLOAD is not quite the SAME as the menu Driven, Three DVD Disc Set.

Sooo,
the Download is available through Vimeo.com.

Then Episodes. $25 USD for ALL then episodes.
or
$2.50 for ONE episode. You can pick and choose as many episodes that you want.

Soooo
TWO separate products.

Goto Vimeo.com to purchase the Blu Ray Quality, Download version of the Nuts&Bolts DVD.

I will send an email to everyone who SENT ME AN EMAIL
when the DVDs are ready to ship
and when my WEBSITE is ready for world-wide e-commerce.

Sooo,
wait for my email
if you want the DVD 3 Disc Set,
for $25.00 plus MAILING costs....

of course,
you will ONLY get an email
if YOU sent me an email first.

WHAT's all this about PRE-ORDER pricing?

That means
you send me an EMAIL before the PRE-ORDER pricing EXPIRES.

A 3 hr, 37 minute movie for $25 USD, plus mailing costs
is NOT a normal price for a 3 Disc DVD movie.

Sooo,
at some point,
the PRE-ORDER pricing will go away.

At some point,
the price will go UP to full RETAIL price.

Sooo
if you have "signed up"...with ONLY your AT username...

that's not enough.

MUST send me an EMAIL,

1) first and last name, by EMAIL....(not by pm message)
2) AT username, by EMAIL............(not by pm message)
3) FULL SHIPPING ADDRESS..........(not by pm message)


The DVD has a menu, so you can zip through to any of the 61 topics, the 12 chapters.
The DVD is DVD quality.

The Download version is FULL Blu Ray Quality.
No menu, but the beginning has a table of contents for EACH episode.
EACH episode is ROUGHLY 20 minutes....ish.


BUY one product, the DVD Disc Set.

BUY the other product, the Download version, from Vimeo.com.

BUY both products......the DVD Disc Set, and the Download Version....TWO separate purchases.


----------



## wheels3563

I,emailed ya


----------



## OrangeBlood

So, is the download available to buy now?


----------



## nuts&bolts

OrangeBlood said:


> So, is the download available to buy now?


TEN parts for the NTSC version.
TEN parts for the PAL, international version.

Going like crazy with the web developer, to upgrade the website.
Legal folks are on my back, to finish the copyright application.

Rendering like MAD, the NTSC version, converting to Vimeo format.
Then, must render the PAL version, and convert to Vimeo format.

Must pick up thousands of DVD sets on Jan 23, 2015.
Must figure a way to stuff all that inventory into the house, along with the pallet of THOUSANDS of USPS Priority Mail boxes.

Have shipping manager software to figure out.
Have accounting systems I need to update.

Did I tell ya I have TWENTY sets of episodes to render, and convert to Vimeo format??

I have ONE episode complete
and have only NINETEEN more to work on.

In the email I just sent you,
I said I would send you an email
when the DVDs are ready to ship
and
when the Download version is ready to download.

I must say,
the BLU RAY downloads are testing out VERY VERY nicely on Vimeo.


----------



## familyfriendly

Email Sent, and patiently waiting


----------



## Jmkimes

Email sent, definitely looking forward to this!


----------



## PWick

Email sent. Waiting for this.


----------



## nuts&bolts

*Nuts & Bolts DVD Download Version....accepting PRE_ORDER PAYMENTS now on Vimeo.com*

Now accepting PRE-ORDER payments on VIMEO.COM

The official release date is Jan 30, 2015.

NTSC version of the Nuts & Bolts DVD is currently uploading...all ten episodes...in progress.

PAL version of the Nuts & Bolts DVD will be uploaded...all ten episodes.

$2.50 USD per EPISODE...

or

you can purchase all TEN episodes, for $25 USD.


----------



## bbcobra

Emailed for the DVD set


----------



## slhfromms

Email sent.


----------



## Hammer20

Email sent


----------



## chansen

email sent


----------



## mtn. archer

cant wait to get my hands on this. been waiting along time.


----------



## clydejr8

Email sent for DVD


----------



## krist003

I want one. Email sent.

Thanks!


----------



## HeyBarn

Thank you, from the 'Normal Joe's out here in cyberspace trying to get this shooting and tuning thing figured out.


----------



## the#1archer

Maybe me.


----------



## nuts&bolts

the#1archer said:


> Maybe me.


send an email soon, maybe

maybe I have enough DVD sets to ship out for the folks who have not sent me an email
maybe I do not have enough DVD sets to ship out for the folk who have not sent me an email

that's the entire idea behind a pre-order
folks who maybe want a DVD set,
send an email

in the email, first and last name
in the email, AT username
in the email, FULL SHIPPING ADDRESS

this way,
I can stay ahead of the game, and check the address for typos
and have the shipping labels printed in advance

cuz,
I am supposed to pick up THOUSANDS of DVD sets later today.

Then,
MAYBE I have enough DVDs to ship one to you as well

at the PRE-Order price of $25, plus mailing costs.

When the Pre-ORDER deal is over

then,
you WILL DEFINITELY have to pay the FULL retail price,
which is MORE than $25 USD, plus mailing costs.

No money at this time.

See how this works.

You send the info in an email
you do not send any money
I take all the risk

and you can MAYBE decide to purchase or not,
later.


----------



## hooley

Did you say that you could do a thumb drive also? If so I would like the thumb drive along with the DVD set. I am in for the DVD pre-order already


----------



## phytenphyre

nuts&bolts said:


> Now accepting PRE-ORDER payments on VIMEO.COM
> 
> The official release date is Jan 30, 2015.
> 
> NTSC version of the Nuts & Bolts DVD is currently uploading...all ten episodes...in progress.
> 
> PAL version of the Nuts & Bolts DVD will be uploaded...all ten episodes.
> 
> $2.50 USD per EPISODE...
> 
> or
> 
> you can purchase all TEN episodes, for $25 USD.


What is the pre-order link on Vimeo? I just searched Nuts and Bolts and a few other things and didn't find anything there.


----------



## nuts&bolts

phytenphyre said:


> What is the pre-order link on Vimeo? I just searched Nuts and Bolts and a few other things and didn't find anything there.


https://vimeo.com/ondemand/nutsandboltsdvd


----------



## nuts&bolts

phytenphyre said:


> What is the pre-order link on Vimeo? I just searched Nuts and Bolts and a few other things and didn't find anything there.


Vimeo On Demand

nutsandboltsDVD

is the key word search.


----------



## nuts&bolts

hooley said:


> Did you say that you could do a thumb drive also? If so I would like the thumb drive along with the DVD set. I am in for the DVD pre-order already


Send me an email
and request a thumb drive version.

I bought a few thumb drives from Amazon
and will put the download files
onto the thumb drive.

TEN episodes.
I have a screen shot of the menu
at the beginning of each episode.


----------



## jwilson48

So did you pick up DVDs today?


----------



## phytenphyre

Pre-ordered!!!


----------



## mitchell

Does the pre order get a physical DVD mailed to me, or just a vimeo stream of some kind. Would prefer the DVD, but would like to order as soon as practical.


----------



## nuts&bolts

mitchell said:


> Does the pre order get a physical DVD mailed to me, or just a vimeo stream of some kind. Would prefer the DVD, but would like to order as soon as practical.


The DVD is the DVD...a 3 Disc Set.
For the DVD Disc Set,

for THIS....

a physical DVD case with 3 DVDs inside
you send me an email.



So,
you send me an EMAIL
BEFORE I pick up THOUSANDS of DVDs..in cases

IN the email you send me,
1) first and last name
2) AT username
3) FULL SHIPPING ADDRESS

no money at this time,
cuz this is a PRE-ORDER

then,
you get the $25 USD plus mailing costs PRE-ORDER pricing.


----------



## nuts&bolts

mitchell said:


> Does the pre order get a physical DVD mailed to me, or just a vimeo stream of some kind. Would prefer the DVD, but would like to order as soon as practical.


If you want the download version,
which has NO menu
but
is full BLU RAY quality...

that,
you order through Vimeo.com.

Also,
to get the $25 PRE-ORDER pricing on the DOWNLOAD version...

you pay VIMEO.com ...before Jan 30, 2015.
This way,
you get the $25 PRE-ORDER price for the DOWNLOAD version.

https://vimeo.com/ondemand/nutsandboltsdvd


----------



## nuts&bolts

mitchell said:


> Does the pre order get a physical DVD mailed to me, or just a vimeo stream of some kind. Would prefer the DVD, but would like to order as soon as practical.


You want the DOWNLOAD version?
no menu structure
3 hr 37 minutes,
61 topics

TEN episodes
Each episode about 20 minutes
Screen shot of the menu, for THAT episode....not a real menu, just a table of contents.

GOTO this website, Vimeo.com.

https://vimeo.com/ondemand/nutsandboltsdvd


----------



## nuts&bolts

mitchell said:


> Does the pre order get a physical DVD mailed to me, or just a vimeo stream of some kind. Would prefer the DVD, but would like to order as soon as practical.


You want the DVD Disc Set,
complete with menus
3 hr 37 minutes,
12 chapters
61 topics

menu is interactive
so you can skip ahead as much as you want
or
watch the entire movie.



You send me an email REAL SOON...

[email protected]

1) first and last name....in the email...NOT by pm message
2) AT username....in the email...NOT by pm message
3) FULL SHIPPING ADDRESS....in the email...NOT by pm message


----------



## nuts&bolts

mitchell said:


> Does the pre order get a physical DVD mailed to me, or just a vimeo stream of some kind. Would prefer the DVD, but would like to order as soon as practical.


I have you on my Pre-Order list for a physical DVD set,
with the hard case,
with the 3 disc set.

YOU are good to go.

I have not picked up the THOUSANDS of DVD sets, yet.


----------



## Rex D

Do you have an idea on when you think you'll start trying to ship?


----------



## nuts&bolts

Rex D said:


> Do you have an idea on when you think you'll start trying to ship?


I dropped off the FAt check on Jan 15, 2015.
They said, 8 day TAT.

Turns out they meant 8 WORKING day turnaround time.

NEW ETA is Jan 27, 2015...in the afternoon.
So figure the shipment will not be ready until the morning of Jan 28, 2015.

Probably start shipping around Jan 30, 2015.

When I pickup the DVDs,
my upgraded website should be live.

I will be accepting payments,
when I have the DVDs in hand,
and when my new website is live.


----------



## DLJ

nuts&bolts said:


> You want the DOWNLOAD version?
> no menu structure
> 3 hr 37 minutes,
> 61 topics
> 
> TEN episodes
> Each episode about 20 minutes
> Screen shot of the menu, for THAT episode....not a real menu, just a table of contents.
> 
> GOTO this website, Vimeo.com.
> 
> https://vimeo.com/ondemand/nutsandboltsdvd


let me know the link for the PAL version when it's ready, top job, thank you Alan


----------



## cooperjd

Email sent


----------



## one66stang

My name is on the list for a DVD but I sure would like it in the thumbdrive version


----------



## Osmanthus

Sent you an e-mail Alan!

Thank you so much!


----------



## nuts&bolts

one66stang said:


> My name is on the list for a DVD but I sure would like it in the thumbdrive version


The thumb drive is just the downloadable file.

If you order the DVD DISC set,
you can purchase a SECOND SET on a thumb drive...which is just the Downloadable Version of the Nuts & Bolts DVD (no menu).

If you just want the electronic DOWNLOAD VERSION ONLY,
then...

much simpler, cheaper (cuz no mailing costs)

to order the DOWNLOAD version of the Nuts & BOLTS DVD yourself
on Vimeo.com

and you can then DOWNLOAD the TEN Episodes to your computer
and then,
YOU can COPY the TEN Episodes to your own THUMB Drive.

Here is the webpage to order the NTSC Nuts & Bolts DOWNLOAD VERSION...for north america.

https://vimeo.com/ondemand/nutsandboltsdvd


----------



## nuts&bolts

DLJ said:


> let me know the link for the PAL version when it's ready, top job, thank you Alan


Here is the webpage for the PAL Version for the Nuts & Bolts DVD Download version.

https://vimeo.com/ondemand/nutsandboltsdvdpal


----------



## Spurlucky

Just pre-ordered it from vimeo. Thank you N & B!


----------



## anarchyhunter80

Vimeo pre-order paid. Can't wait.


----------



## KHUNSHAW

Today, I've just pre-ordered your dowload version from vimeo. Thank you N & B!


----------



## KyBoy33

Just ordered from vimeo. Thank you for all the work.


----------



## G22inSC

Was thinking about picking up the download as well and just went to watch the download version trailer. I had audio but just a black screen. No video. Is this what everyone else is seeing or am I missing a plug-in or some update? Just curious.


----------



## nuts&bolts

G22inSC said:


> Was thinking about picking up the download as well and just went to watch the download version trailer. I had audio but just a black screen. No video. Is this what everyone else is seeing or am I missing a plug-in or some update? Just curious.


Try other Vimeo trailers
and see if you can see the trailers.

The file format is mp4.


----------



## Hoythunter01

How soon will the DVD be done Alan ?

Send me a PM when you are ready for payment.


----------



## nuts&bolts

Hoythunter01 said:


> How soon will the DVD be done Alan ?
> 
> Send me a PM when you are ready for payment.


DVDs are or SHOULD be ready for pickup on the afternoon of Jan 27...this was my last conversation with the replicator.
So, I figure that means the morning of Jan 28.

Upgraded website for e-commerce is also not LIVE yet.
Web developer is done,
but...

WIX is hanging onto the domain, dragging their feet.
Legally they can stall for up to one calendar week,
before they let go of my website
and switch over the domain to the server farm, for my website developer.


----------



## nuts&bolts

Hoythunter01 said:


> How soon will the DVD be done Alan ?
> 
> Send me a PM when you are ready for payment.


I figure my NEW website should be live by Jan 30,
and
I SHOULD have THOUSANDS of DVDs ready to ship by Jan 28.

I have to test drive the new website
to make sure all the parts work...

auto shipping manager
newsletter 
order taking, etc.


----------



## DoubleAA

Just sent the email-sorry I'm so late. Please count me in Sir.


----------



## nuts&bolts

*NUTS & BOLTS DVD International Edition (Three DVD Discs) nearly sold out*

Hello Everyone.

The NUTS & BOLTS DVD, International Edition (Three DVD Discs) is nearly sold out.

The NUTS & BOLTS DVD, North American Edition (Three DVD Discs)...I ordered thousands of DVD disc sets, and will pick these up on Jan 28, 2015.


BUT,
the NUTS & BOLTS DVD, International Edition (THREE DVD discs)
I figured MOST international folks would want the DOWNLOAD version....to save on shipping costs.

So,
I ordered only 75 sets, for the NUTS & BOLTS DVD, International Edition.

I have PRE-ORDER emails for 70 out of the 75 sets, for the Nuts & Bolts DVD, INTERNATIONAL EDITION.

Folks,
I am taking a LOSS,
on the Nuts & Bolts DVD....INTERNATIONAL EDITION...
cuz, the production costs are 300% higher...than the North American Edition.


So,
I have only FIVE DVD sets remaining
on the Nuts & Bolts DVD.....INTERNATIONAL EDITION...(PAL format).

When the FIVE remaining DVD sets are sold out,
SEND ME AN EMAIL...

that's it
for the Nuts & Bolts DVD....INTERNATIONAL EDITION (PAL Format).

ONLY FIVE DVD sets remaining
for the Nuts & Bolts DVD...INTERNATIONAL EDITION (PAL Format).



for the North American Folks....(US, Canada, Mexico)
you are good.

I have HUNDREDS of DVD sets remaining...NOT SOLD OUT YET...
for the Nuts & Bolts DVD....NORTH AMERICAN EDITION (NTSC).


----------



## nuts&bolts

*Nuts & Bolts DVD North American Edition...not sold out YET...several hundred left*

I plan to pick up the DVD sets on Jan 28, 2015.

I hope to have my upgraded e-commerce website up and running by then.
Website is still not live yet, so I cannot accept any payments...not yet...soon.

When my website goes live,
when I have thousands of DVD sets picked up and ready to ship..

I will send an email to ALL PRE-ORDERS
that I am ready to ship
and in the email, I will send payment instructions.

ALMOST there.

SHIPPING will be FIRST COME, FIRST serve
in terms of WHO made payment...using my upgraded e-commerce website.


Sooo,
what happens when the FIRST PRINTING of DVDs is sold out....?

The price goes UP...obviously.

I fronted this entire project with my own money.
I spent 5 digits of $$$$$ to develop this DVD.

I paid 100% up front to the replicator company to PRINT/replicate THOUSANDS of Nuts & Bolts DVD sets (three disc set)...NORTH AMERICAN edition (NTSC).
So the replication cost was reasonable.


The INTERNATIONAL edition of the Nuts & Bolts DVD (three disc set)...the PAL edition, for Europe, Australia, New Zealand, and elsewhere...
the PRE-ORDERS were quite small

but, I ordered 75 sets anyways.

I did not have 75 pre-orders.

The cost to print the INTERNATIONAL Edition of the Nuts & Bolts DVD was RIDICULOUSLY HIGH...over THREE TIMES the cost of printing
for the North American Version of the Nuts & Bolts DVD.


So,
when I sell out the NORTH AMERICAN Version of the Nuts & Bolts DVD....

then,
if there is enough interest...

I can have a SMALLER second printing for the North American Version of the Nuts & Bolts DVD....created.

BUT,
the printing costs will be HIGHER,
so the retail price for the SECOND PRINTING...is going to be HIGHER.


Basically,
the $25 PRE-ORDER price is GOING AWAY.

You will never ever get a 3 hr, 37 MINUTE DVD...the Nuts & Bolts DVD North American version for $25 ever again.

NOW is the time
to order a second DVD set,
as a gift......

cuz I have several hundred SETS not PRE-ORDERED....YET....(Nuts & Bolts DVD....North American Edition).


----------



## nuts&bolts

*HOW to PRE-ORDER Nuts & Bolts DVD?????*

HOW do you order a DVD set?

Well,
since my website is not LIVE yet...

IN your email...I need your first and last name
IN your email...I need your AT username
IN your email...I need your FULL SHIPPING address.


What's my email?
Look down at the bottom of my signature, in this post.


My upgraded website should go LIVE by the middle of this week,
so
when my website is LIVE, you can then just order directly on my website.


----------



## nuts&bolts

*What is your email again?.....you have a website? Order on website?*

What is my website?
Look at the bottom of this post.

What's my email address again?
Look at the bottom of this post.


----------



## Fury90flier

Are you still sending out payment instructions via e-mail/PM or should we just pay when the site is ready?


----------



## intheshaw

Just pre-ordered the download version, thanks for putting this together.



G22inSC said:


> Was thinking about picking up the download as well and just went to watch the download version trailer. I had audio but just a black screen. No video. Is this what everyone else is seeing or am I missing a plug-in or some update? Just curious.


I had the same issue with Safari, but it worked fine on Firefox.


----------



## RockGuitarzan

Alan, heres a question for you.

I am primarily an Olympic Recurve shooter (Win & Win Inno Max). I love learning new stuff, so I recently purchased a Hoyt Charger.

I will NEVER hunt (I prefer animals alive) and will use it for targets only.

I did sign up for the DVDs a while ago and want to make sure the info and wisdom you share on the disks will have application to my usage.

Thanks!


----------



## nuts&bolts

Fury90flier said:


> Are you still sending out payment instructions via e-mail/PM or should we just pay when the site is ready?


I will send everyone an email,
when I have the DVD sets in hand...Probably about Jan 28, 2015...

and
when my website goes live.

Wix.com is playing games with releasing the domain to the new provider.

So,
until my website goes live,
I cannot accept payments.

So,
should be soon.


----------



## nuts&bolts

RockGuitarzan said:


> Alan, heres a question for you.
> 
> I am primarily an Olympic Recurve shooter (Win & Win Inno Max). I love learning new stuff, so I recently purchased a Hoyt Charger.
> 
> I will NEVER hunt (I prefer animals alive) and will use it for targets only.
> 
> I did sign up for the DVDs a while ago and want to make sure the info and wisdom you share on the disks will have application to my usage.
> 
> Thanks!


Yes.
the Hoyt Charger is a compound bow,
and as long as you are using a release...
the DVD will take you from the moment you take the bow out of the factory box

and lead you step by step,
what to do.


----------



## RockGuitarzan

Thanks! Payment sent.


----------



## tripleb2431

Pay pal sent 👍


----------



## Hutch77

PayPal sent, thanks.


----------



## nuts&bolts

I have the DVDs......



FIRST to PAY,
FIRST to ship.

PayPal
Shipping to 50 States USA first.

Website not quite ready yet.

$31 USD PayPal only for now
[email protected]


----------



## naturalsteel

Well done Alan! Thanks for putting together all your knowledge and hard work in a condensed format , to make us better Archers!


----------



## Mibowhunter91

Should we wait for an email or paypal fine right now? 

Thanks a lot!


----------



## nuts&bolts

Mibowhunter91 said:


> Should we wait for an email or paypal fine right now?
> 
> Thanks a lot!


If you have access to PayPal,
just send $31 USD to my business paypal address.

[email protected]


----------



## gje64

Paypal sent... Thanks Alan


----------



## Mibowhunter91

Payment sent thank you for all of this


----------



## Unk Bond

Hello All
Sent Pay Pal for two sets.
Job well done Alan and thanks. [ Later


----------



## stantonl33

Payment sent! Thanks again!


----------



## hooley

Paypal sent thank you


----------



## RTILLER

Paypal sent. Thanks, I know this was a lot of work.


----------



## gotsig

Done, thank you.


----------



## Pushbutton2

Does the $31 include the 3% paypal fee or do we send it as a gift?


----------



## DonsHarley

Pushbutton2 said:


> Does the $31 include the 3% paypal fee or do we send it as a gift?


The seller always pays the fee and is not suppose to ask for it, most of of have sent extra to cover the fees so Alan dosen't have to take the hit.


----------



## Dmack

Payment sent


----------



## BMWrider

DonsHarley said:


> The seller always pays the fee and is not suppose to ask for it, most of of have sent extra to cover the fees so Alan dosen't have to take the hit.


I sent my payment as a gift so neither of us were out the 3%


----------



## LakeCumberland

Payment sent.


----------



## raybender

Payment sent via Paypal. I will also send an email. Thanks for pulling this together.


----------



## BUCK REAPER

Payment sent, Cant wait


----------



## onan629

Payment sent PayPal


----------



## Duffman33

Thanks so much, payment sent!


----------



## mikel m14

Payment sent, Thanks Alan!


----------



## fletched

Payment sent. Thanks


----------



## coyle311

Payment sent via Paypal. My PayPal email address is different than the email I used to reserve, so I included that email in the message section. Hope that's okay. Thanks for all the hard work.


----------



## codypatt1

Payment Sent, thanks!


----------



## windtech007

paypal sent
[email protected]


----------



## WheelinArcher

PayPal payment sent...thank you!


----------



## nuts&bolts

WheelinArcher said:


> PayPal payment sent...thank you!


Please send $31 USD to my business email.

[email protected]


----------



## poirier00

I have an older apple computer with safari browser. I could not update the browser so I downloaded the latest firefox browser. No more problem. You just have to remember to shut down one browser when using the other. Hope this helps


----------



## stoz

When will credit card payment be ready?


----------



## rduchateau2954

Payment sent!


----------



## DonsHarley

BMWrider said:


> I sent my payment as a gift so neither of us were out the 3%


I know you can send as gift but paypal dosen't allow that for goods and I'd hate to see Alan get in hot water for receiving gift payments for his DVD. Even if you sent 33 bucks your getting a hell of a deal for the content you'll receive.


----------



## rduchateau2954

Alan, of you want more to cover the 3% let me know.


----------



## cordini

Super excited about getting the DVDs!


----------



## nuts&bolts

rduchateau2954 said:


> Alan, of you want more to cover the 3% let me know.


No need,
but many folks are sending a little bit extra.
Thank you for the thought.


----------



## nuts&bolts

stoz said:


> When will credit card payment be ready?


Soon.

I have to select and purchase shipping material for international shipment
(box or padded envelope) to cover single orders, doubles, triples, quad orders

so the web developer can program size and weight of packaging

and
then,
the web developer has to merge CA Sales tax software into the website software
and get it all to work together.

LAter this week,
website should be LIVE
and accepting PayPal and major credit cards,
for world-wide e-commerce.

The website will also have an auto shipping calculator,
mostly for the international folks.


----------



## efey

Payment sent. Thank you!


----------



## TallGuy49

*Alan
Same process for PayPal for my Canadian order, or will the order be considered International.
Again, thanks for all your hard work and share of knowledge.

Dave*


----------



## EnglishKev

nuts&bolts said:


> Soon.
> 
> I have to select and purchase shipping material for international shipment
> (box or padded envelope) to cover single orders, doubles, triples, quad orders
> 
> so the web developer can program size and weight of packaging
> 
> and
> then,
> the web developer has to merge CA Sales tax software into the website software
> and get it all to work together.
> 
> LAter this week,
> website should be LIVE
> and accepting PayPal and major credit cards,
> for world-wide e-commerce.
> 
> The website will also have an auto shipping calculator,
> mostly for the international folks.


Awsome, looking forward to it all coming together.
Nice touch with the shipping calculator for us foreigners:wink:

Kev


----------



## nuts&bolts

EnglishKev said:


> Awsome, looking forward to it all coming together.
> Nice touch with the shipping calculator for us foreigners:wink:
> 
> Kev


Will offer a variety of packaging options
and speed of delivery.

GOtta go shopping for packaging for international shipping...

bubble envelopes, boxes, etc.

So, website developer can finish his side.


----------



## nuts&bolts

TallGuy49 said:


> *Alan
> Same process for PayPal for my Canadian order, or will the order be considered International.
> Again, thanks for all your hard work and share of knowledge.
> 
> Dave*


Yes,
for Canada,
will be offerring USPS First Class International Post...

so,
I don't know the shipping rates
so wait for the website to go live.

I only know the USPS Priority Mail, Flat Rate Small Box shipping rate
so I am only shipping US 50 states right now.

When I come back from office supply purchasing,
and get sizes and weight for packaging to the website developer...

website should be up fairly quickly.


----------



## wthwaites

I'm interested in getting a DVD. Count me in please


----------



## Mkv

Payment sent


----------



## Fury90flier

Did you send him an e-mail with all the necessary data? If not and his website isn't up and running...you need to do so. If you don't know what the proper information to send him....read through the thread- it's mentioned quite a few times.


----------



## nuts&bolts

wthwaites said:


> I'm interested in getting a DVD. Count me in please


Hello wthwaites.

Wait for my website to go live
and
then the website will collect payment via PayPal or major credit cards.

My website will also have a shipping calculator for domestic
and international shipping.


----------



## ogsoftballplaye

PayPal just sent. Thanks again sir


----------



## jzam214

Do we send a payment if we are buying the download version?


----------



## trotsky85

Payment sent. Very excited to receive this one


----------



## dlehnert

payment sent


----------



## biblethumpncop

Payment sent for DVD.


----------



## onan629

How long will it be before you ship the DVD'S and will you send emails out when you do?


----------



## nuts&bolts

onan629 said:


> How long will it be before you ship the DVD'S and will you send emails out when you do?


Shipping NOW.


----------



## Outsider

Hopefully mine is in that pile


----------



## Dmack

Will we get an email when they ship? Or will we get a surprise in the mail?


----------



## Rhody Hunter

I got an e- mail from you to link if I wanted the dvd but it shows out of stock not letting me order yet . Is it up and running ? I see others are making payment?


----------



## Schmoke

Paypal payment sent, didn't get an email yet but figured I'd get in line. Wasn't sure if emails were being sent out or not. Thank you again! Matt


----------



## RockGuitarzan

nuts&bolts said:


> Shipping NOW.


Oh man. Youve been working yourself to the bone on this project


----------



## Ronon

Payment just sent Alan, I can't wait to get the DVD. Thank you again!


----------



## Corvara

Money Sent


----------



## wv hoyt man

Money sent for two sets.


----------



## TNBuck2

Ordered mine a couple of days ago. Will I get a shipping notification or will it just show up? Any idea on how long?


----------



## johncraddock445

To echo... Will we get a shipping notification?


----------



## fireman85

Email and money is sent. I see this resulting in every bow i own getting worked on!


----------



## Rhody Hunter

Ok ,web site opened up for me now . Payment sent. Thanks Alan can't wait to view this


----------



## bvandenberg

Tried to place my order and paypal not working


----------



## Manitoulin

bvandenberg said:


> Tried to place my order and paypal not working


Something about the email address provided by the client is not correct or something. Same here but I went CC instead.


----------



## dscribner

Got the following message after clicking the PayPal button...

Your purchase couldn't be completed
There's a problem with the merchant's PayPal account. Please try again later.


----------



## Michigan Dave

CONGRATULATIONS, Alan, over 5500 hits on this thread. If these all amount to orders, or if some have double-dipped (DVD + Vimeo download) like me, you should be well on your way to recovering your five-figure production investment as well as having a bit of a cushion beyond. You deserve it !! Thank you for sharing both your extensive knowledge & experience, as well as your on-line teaching style, too. You're living the dream.


----------



## Unk Bond

Hello All
Have my :happy1: and my epsi: and I'm ready for the :first: DVD to roll. :wink:


----------



## 340pd

Just downloaded from Vimeo. Beer time


----------



## dscribner

Success with PayPal...

Paid!


----------



## TallGuy49

nuts&bolts said:


> Yes,
> for Canada,
> will be offerring USPS First Class International Post...
> 
> so,
> I don't know the shipping rates
> so wait for the website to go live.
> 
> I only know the USPS Priority Mail, Flat Rate Small Box shipping rate
> so I am only shipping US 50 states right now.
> 
> When I come back from office supply purchasing,
> and get sizes and weight for packaging to the website developer...
> 
> website should be up fairly quickly.


*Alan
Just completed PayPal order through the web site.
Thanks.*


----------



## nuts&bolts

Off to the post office.
Gotta drop off a few boxes.


----------



## RangerJ

Payment sent,Thanks


----------



## Pushbutton2

Payment sent


----------



## jwilson48

nuts&bolts said:


> Off to the post office.
> Gotta drop off a few boxes.


I'm pretty sure one of those boxes looked like it had my name on it[emoji6]


----------



## Ryjax

Payment sent!


----------



## B52CrewChief

Just placed my order thru the web site with PayPal, thanks Alan, looking foward to this!!!


----------



## Brian_Mc

Thanks Alan, i ordered earlier today!!


----------



## tripleb2431

Its here!


----------



## perrys no peep

Thanks Alan got mine today!


----------



## Spikealot

Sent my $$...


----------



## xXDaveyJonesXx

Just watched the target panic section. An aspect I'm currently struggling with. If I have the patience to work through the process properly, I can see how panic would be thing of the past. I can also see how nothing but work will get me there- no easy way out. Seriously intensive discipline. Thanks!!


----------



## jzam214

Is the downloadable version ready? If so how do we find it?


----------



## MiniJCW

jzam214 said:


> Is the downloadable version ready? If so how do we find it?


go here nutsandboltsarchery.com

then go to Buy the DVD
found up top 

Then go to the words Want digital only? (right hand side text)
this will take you to the digital download section for the DVD


----------



## jzam214

Thank you, sir!


----------



## Dmack

Got my DVD today.


----------



## BMWrider

Dmack said:


> Got my DVD today.


Jealous. I keep checking the mailbox hoping to find mine.


----------



## deer slayer 11

Got mine! Thanks nuts & bolts!


----------



## RangerJ

Waiting on mine, ready to learn.


----------



## efey

Got mine yesterday! Thanks!


----------



## gje64

Got mine...


----------



## I like Meat

I'll pass ...........


----------



## km04

Got my DVD set on Saturday. Just cracking open the box and going to try and watch at least some of the first disc.


----------



## HeyBarn

I received mine Friday and watched the 3 DVDs until my head exploded with all the useful information. You've amazed me and you aint charging enough for all this potential. This will help me and mine to become super confident in our equipment using your technique and methods. It is so cool. This the most comprehensive set up video I've seen or heard. Thank you, thank you, thank you.


----------



## Ronon

I'm still waiting on my mine. Feels like waiting for Christmas. I can't wait for the dvds to arrive.


----------



## Vortex69

Got mine! + an Email with a pdf that is a mile long. Probably won't break the cellophane on the DVD's till I finish the pdf...sometime next year.


----------



## bvandenberg

anxiously awaiting mine


----------



## stanleybowhuntr

Not sure what all the commotion was about. Tons of very useful information ALL in one place. Am very happy with the cd's. Tx!


----------



## jwilson48

stanleybowhuntr said:


> Not sure what all the commotion was about. Tons of very useful information ALL in one place. Am very happy with the cd's. Tx!


As am I....spend months on at to find all of it or pop in a disc...easy decision


----------



## BMWrider

I confirmed with Alan that mine shipped yesterday and it's very timely. I have a new set of strings on the way from 60X and just built a draw-board. So, I'll be setting up the bow using N&B's DVDs.


----------



## 2ringers

Would much of the info help me with a recurve, or is it mainly dealing with compounds?


----------



## nuts&bolts

2ringers said:


> Would much of the info help me with a recurve, or is it mainly dealing with compounds?


Compound.

I have a VERY VERY ROUGH draft of a Guide...for recurve.

https://www.dropbox.com/s/v4xti7lq779ujvi/NutsandBolts RECURVE GUIDE.pdf?dl=0


----------



## 2ringers

Thanks, I downloaded it and will take a look at it tomorrow.


----------



## mjsmitty

Is the dvd different than the old pdf? just found and downloaded that last night.


----------



## km04

I watched a good part of the first DVD and I am pretty happy so far. Thanks Alan.


----------



## nuts&bolts

mjsmitty said:


> Is the dvd different than the old pdf? just found and downloaded that last night.


MASSIVELY different...despite what you read on ArcheryTalk.

The DVD has 12 chapters,
and inside the 12 chapters are 61 topics.

So, the interactive menu allows you to jump chapter to chapter
or
you goto the TOPIC menu
and jump from TOPIC to TOPIC.

My preference would be to have you go through the ENTIRE DVD, in order

cuz the material builds on the foundation of the earlier materials.

You know.

A SYSTEM.
GOING in ORDER...
fixing the BIG basic fundamental stuff FIRST...

then, we go after the MEDIUM size issues, problems, if any

then, we go after the SMALL, itty bitty FINE tuning issues LAST.


----------



## nuts&bolts

mjsmitty said:


> Is the dvd different than the old pdf? just found and downloaded that last night.


HEre is the MENU for the DVD.....ALL 61 TOPICS.
You can compare the MENU to the PDF...and decide for yourself, if the DVD is any different.


----------



## nuts&bolts

THIS IS FOR YOU "advanced" shooters.
TORQUE tune your stabilizer system..in THREE STEPS.

*DEFINITELY not in the PDF.*


----------



## nuts&bolts

No,
this is NOT blank baling.


----------



## nuts&bolts

The DVD goes WAY WAY WAY beyond the pdf.


----------



## nuts&bolts

HERE IS THE LINK
for the 2012 edition of the FREE Guide.

https://www.dropbox.com/s/fiuvta0rytqyfur/The Nuts & Bolts Of Archery 2012 Updated version.pdf?dl=0

177 pages.


The 2010 edition of the FREE Guide,
that thread has been viewed 316, 738 times since Jan 17, 2011.

So,
here is the SCRIPT I wrote for the DVD.



The SCRIPT for the DVD is NOT the pdf file.

NOT even close.


----------



## DaneHunter

Alan, what is the best way for us to purchase the DVD now? Through your website or can I send you PayPal? I've been waiting to buy one because I figured you were swamped with orders.


----------



## nuts&bolts

DaneHunter said:


> Alan, what is the best way for us to purchase the DVD now? Through your website or can I send you PayPal? I've been waiting to buy one because I figured you were swamped with orders.


I am all caught up with orders.

WEbsite is best,
because I have shipping software, credit card processing, PayPal processing,
the software automatically sends you an email, when I print your shipping label.

Yes, I was swamped.



That's my inventory when I started on Day one.












ALL caught up with the orders.
Website is fully functional...NOW!

I think all the bugs have been smashed.


----------



## Scoutll

Got my DVD! Best $31.00 I've spent in a long time. Tons of information!


----------



## Wichhart

nuts&bolts said:


> HEre is the MENU for the DVD.....ALL 61 TOPICS.
> You can compare the MENU to the PDF...and decide for yourself, if the DVD is any different.


I'll have to check again tomorrow but when I put mine in it just starts playing. No menue?


----------



## Unk Bond

nuts&bolts said:


> I am all caught up with orders.
> 
> WEbsite is best,
> because I have shipping software, credit card processing, PayPal processing,
> the software automatically sends you an email, when I print your shipping label.
> 
> Yes, I was swamped.
> 
> 
> 
> That's my inventory when I started on Day one.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ALL caught up with the orders.
> Website is fully functional...NOW!
> 
> I think all the bugs have been smashed.


=======================
Hello Alan
Quote = ALL caught up with the orders

Reply = dose mean all AT thread orders have been shipped [ Later


----------



## trickpony

Got mine ordered! The post office must love you Alan


----------



## mjsmitty

nuts&bolts said:


> MASSIVELY different...despite what you read on ArcheryTalk.
> 
> The DVD has 12 chapters,
> and inside the 12 chapters are 61 topics.
> 
> So, the interactive menu allows you to jump chapter to chapter
> or
> you goto the TOPIC menu
> and jump from TOPIC to TOPIC.
> 
> My preference would be to have you go through the ENTIRE DVD, in order
> 
> cuz the material builds on the foundation of the earlier materials.
> 
> You know.
> 
> A SYSTEM.
> GOING in ORDER...
> fixing the BIG basic fundamental stuff FIRST...
> 
> then, we go after the MEDIUM size issues, problems, if any
> 
> then, we go after the SMALL, itty bitty FINE tuning issues LAST.


 sounds good. thanks Alan.


----------



## mjsmitty

nuts&bolts said:


> HERE IS THE LINK
> for the 2012 edition of the FREE Guide.
> 
> https://www.dropbox.com/s/fiuvta0rytqyfur/The Nuts & Bolts Of Archery 2012 Updated version.pdf?dl=0
> 
> 177 pages.
> 
> 
> The 2010 edition of the FREE Guide,
> that thread has been viewed 316, 738 times since Jan 17, 2011.
> 
> So,
> here is the SCRIPT I wrote for the DVD.
> 
> 
> 
> The SCRIPT for the DVD is NOT the pdf file.
> 
> NOT even close.


 Wow. I would say a bit more advanced.lol. will be ordering dvd. thanks.


----------



## nuts&bolts

Unk Bond said:


> =======================
> Hello Alan
> Quote = ALL caught up with the orders
> 
> Reply = dose mean all AT thread orders have been shipped [ Later


Yes.

Your Order shipping on Jan 5, 2015.
I will pm you your USPS Tracking Number.


----------



## nuts&bolts

One of my customers asked for a Table of Contents...printed version.

Here you go.


----------



## bluerocker

Alan Is it possible to catch ADD from watching the dvd's? Cause I'm 100% sure that now I have it, now the question how do I get rid of it?? Please don't tell me to blank bail for 3 months either!!!!


----------



## KS Bow Hunter

Got mine today, can't wait to check it out...


----------



## elkbow69

Hoping to get mine soon. Thanks Alan for all your hard work to make us better archers.


----------



## Pushbutton2

I'm anxiously awaiting mine as well. :thumbup:


----------



## nuts&bolts

Pushbutton2 said:


> I'm anxiously awaiting mine as well. :thumbup:


Your DVD shipped 2/5/15.


----------



## nuts&bolts

elkbow69 said:


> Hoping to get mine soon. Thanks Alan for all your hard work to make us better archers.


Your order also shipped on Feb 5, 2015.
USPS shows your DVD was delivered on Feb 7, 2015.

I'll send you the tracking info.


----------



## TheTracker

I thought the dvd was great, I learned a lot from it!


----------



## Pushbutton2

elkbow69 said:


> Hoping to get mine soon. Thanks Alan for all your hard work to make us better archers.


X infinity!
:thumbup:


----------



## mikel m14

Wichhart said:


> I'll have to check again tomorrow but when I put mine in it just starts playing. No menue?


My dvd starts playing automatically also but can access the menu from the dvd remote. Downside is once I get there and choose to go up or down the blue square disappears. So no idea what is being selected.


----------



## Gowings10

How about mine Alan, has mine shipped out? I sent an email a few days ago.


----------



## nuts&bolts

mikel m14 said:


> My dvd starts playing automatically also but can access the menu from the dvd remote. Downside is once I get there and choose to go up or down the blue square disappears. So no idea what is being selected.


The menu works best on a computer.

On a DVD player and your TV,
you can jump ahead to the next topic with your REMOTE control....tuning + button, tuning - button...to the left and right of your REMOTE play button.


----------



## nuts&bolts

Gowings10 said:


> How about mine Alan, has mine shipped out? I sent an email a few days ago.


Your order shipped Feb 4, 2015.
I will send you your USPS Tracking info.


----------



## Gowings10

Sweet! Thanks Alan! Can't wait!


----------



## rduchateau2954

Alan you gonna take a nice long vacation after this? Just reading your posts makes me tired.


----------



## crowinghen

Just purchased my dvd Alan. Thanks! You have been a ton of help to me! Ihave enjoyed alot of the threads where you have helped people become better archers.
Thanks!
Susie


----------



## nuts&bolts

crowinghen said:


> Just purchased my dvd Alan. Thanks! You have been a ton of help to me! Ihave enjoyed alot of the threads where you have helped people become better archers.
> Thanks!
> Susie


You are welcome Susie. Let me know (by email is best) if you have any questions. 
Planning on DVD #2...going to call it, SEMINAR for ONE.


----------



## bowhuntingbongo

I want one.


----------



## Pushbutton2

Ttt


----------



## lethalshot

How much?


----------



## yakstone

I would like one.


----------



## wingnut257

I want one


----------



## Gtrembly2

I would like a dvd let me know what i need to do to get one.


----------



## naturalsteel

Gtrembly2 said:


> I would like a dvd let me know what i need to do to get one.


You can order one here. 
https://nutsandboltsarchery.com/the-nuts-and-bolts-of-archery-dvd/


----------



## RCR_III

People are still ordering these?


----------



## Teltum

If the price is reasonable I'd love one.


----------



## Tony7781

I'll sell u mine!!


----------



## Pushbutton2

Resurrection?


----------



## Reddirt

I want one.


----------



## jacurley45

Is the English caption offered yet? Still would love to have one if I can understand everything as a deaf person. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jodipuma

I wanted one but I was never contacted about ordering one


----------



## jabsm

this guy


----------



## jrh6363

I want one too


----------



## ClintR

I have one unopened I'll send someone. All you have to do is cover shipping.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G930A using Tapatalk


----------



## MP3576

boy i would like one


----------



## nuts&bolts

MP3576 said:


> boy i would like one


Just ask your questions, and I can custom answer each question. I have the FREE guide to shooting and tuning compound bows.

https://www.dropbox.com/s/fiuvta0rytqyfur/Nuts & Bolts Of Archery 2012 Updated version.pdf?dl=0

This link does not work on your cell phone, when using Tapatalk. Gotta switch to the desktop website, and then, the link will work.


----------



## sull625

Saved for later

Sent from my SM-G975U using Tapatalk


----------



## thirdhandman

Thank you for taking the time to help. Allen this information is great for most archers. Since this was published in 2012 bows have gotten shorter ata. Seeing through the peep and anchoring near ones mouth has presented a new problem. What solution do you have for this?


----------



## Fury90flier

What's needed is a nuts and bolts sticky page here... how's my form alignment pictures, his typical process of bow tuning,


----------



## nuts&bolts

thirdhandman said:


> Thank you for taking the time to help. Allen this information is great for most archers. Since this was published in 2012 bows have gotten shorter ata. Seeing through the peep and anchoring near ones mouth has presented a new problem. What solution do you have for this?


Yup, ATA gets shorter and shorter. However... Riser and Cam diameters have also changed. More specifically, the long riser, short limb, MASSIVE cam diameter is a more recent design change. Why does this matter? String angle.



So, the Hoyt is 34-inch ATA, and the Mathews is 31.5-inch ATA. But, ATA does not even begin to describe the story. Seeing through the peep, at the ATA gets shorter and shorter, becomes more difficult, because the shorter the ATA...the common theory was string angle gets really sharp. BUT, we really need to pay more attention to more vertical limb pocket angle, versus flatter limb pocket angle. We need to see/check if the limb length is SHORT like on the Mathews, or if the limb length is longer like on the Hoyt. What's the big deal? Flatter (more horizontal limb pocket) and SHORT limbs, means pancake diameter cams. More vertical limb pocket, means longer limbs and SMALLER cam diameters. So what?

Look at the TOP of upper cam, to BOTTOM of lower cam measurement? Even though the Mathews is 31.5-inch ATA, and the Hoyt is 34-inch ATA...the TOP of upper cam, to BOTTOM of lower cam measurement is identical. Again, so what?

The short limb design, REQUIRES the pancake diameter cam. So, most of the draw length comes from the rotation of the MASSIVE skeletonized cam. So, that means to reach full draw, the top axle dips down very little, and the bottom axle squeezes up very little. This means, the string angle on the Mathews, will be rather LARGE...the Mathews at full draw, will FEEL like a longer riser bow. On the Mathews, when you get to full draw, you lose very little ATA.


----------



## wv hoyt man

my goodness how time flies.
didn't realize it had been so long since the dvd came out


----------



## nuts&bolts

thirdhandman said:


> Thank you for taking the time to help. Allen this information is great for most archers. Since this was published in 2012 bows have gotten shorter ata. Seeing through the peep and anchoring near ones mouth has presented a new problem. What solution do you have for this?


So, say we are talking a 28-inch ATA bow. Ouch. So, if you want to see through the peep, and you put the string touching the tip of nose, if the string angle is SUPER sharp, the nock ends up all the way up at the corner of your mouth. Super high anchor (corner of mouth), means the height of the peep above the arrow shaft centerline, when at full draw..gets kinda short, and you lose range on your sight. Your release hand knuckles (handle release) is floating on the side of your face. Not great.

BUT, if you do the classic John Dudley anchor, with middle finger riding under the jawbone...then, the string is no where near the tip of your nose, and if the string angle is kinda sharp, you have to dip down your nose, and you are looking down at the floor. (exaggeration, but you do lose nose touching string anchor...seconardary reference). There IS a solution, however.



So, bowboysp was having troubles. He said he was stuck low 12-inches, at only 20 yards. Half the folks said, DUDE, your draw length is too short. Go LONGER.
Half the folks said, DUDE, your draw length is too long. Go SHORTER. Half the folks said, NAH, you gots target panic. Go blind bale for several months. Yes, Yes, I know. That's 3 halfs. Sigh.
What do you do, when you get advice going in three directions?????

Short ATA bow, he was bending his bow side elbow something serious, just to get string to touch his nose. Short ATA bow, so the nock is kinda high, about corner of mouth height. Sharp String Angle,
short ATA bow, and the BENT elbow, the nock was also stupid far back nearly back to his ear. And, ya wonder WHY this guy was stuck low (could not lift bow high enough), stuck low at 20 yards?


----------



## kballer1

Allen's DVD.


----------



## nuts&bolts

thirdhandman said:


> Thank you for taking the time to help. Allen this information is great for most archers. Since this was published in 2012 bows have gotten shorter ata. Seeing through the peep and anchoring near ones mouth has presented a new problem. What solution do you have for this?


So, back to your question. Seeing through peep and super high anchor at corner of mouth. The fix.



But, sure he is standing up straight. U changed his draw length right? Nope. Exact same draw length. Told him to straighten out the elbow.
BUT, the string doesn't touch his nose anymore? Nope. On purpose. Wow! How did you get the arrow nock below corner of his mouth? Simple. Dudley method, middle finger under jawbone.
Pointer finger above jawbone.



Make the "V" shape with pointer finger and middle finger, and the "V" rides edge of jawbone.



Fine. So bowboysp makes the "Dudley" V shape, with his fingers, rides the edge of his jawbone, through that beard...and the nock is no longer stuck sky high at corner of mouth. So, he has lots of range for his sight pins. BUT....that string...that STRING is nowhere near touching his nose. How's a guy supposed to shoot like that? Secret weapon.



What's that? Half a d-loop? What you supposed to do with only HALF a d-loop? Use the HALF a d-loop to touch corner of mouth.


----------



## nuts&bolts

THAT could never work. String is nearly a full INCH away from touching his nose. Well when he was shooting like THIS, he was stuck low 12-inches below the bullseye at only 20 yards.
He was convinced he had target panic. Was about to shoot blank bale for months. ONE pm message. Told him to keep the draw length exactly the same, but to make some changes to his form.

BEFORE



AFTER



With new secret weapon, half a d-loop, touching corner of mouth.



Nock now 3/4-1-inch below corner of mouth. Nock farther FORWARDS on his face. NEW 20 yd shooting results.



Hmmmmm, did not blank bale for months, not even for a day. ONE pm message, one hour of shooting a single arrow, again and again, for an hour.
He was so tickled pink, he just HAD to try out his new form, at 30 yards.


----------



## nuts&bolts




----------



## bltefft

Put my name on the list.

Bobby


----------



## lechwe

Definitely


----------



## AJ89

Will take one


----------



## twayne

Add me to the list!!


----------



## thirdhandman

Thanks Alan. With so many changes in archery in the last 8 years, I'm sure many will appreciate this information.:wink:


----------



## 1deerhunter

I'll take one to


----------



## Pathfinder777

He has helped me previously. I am interested in one.


----------



## nuts&bolts

Pathfinder777 said:


> He has helped me previously. I am interested in one.


DVD was years ago. Shut down the company. If you need help, just ask the question, and I can help.
Otherwise, I have my Guide to Shooting and Tuning Compound bows. 

https://www.dropbox.com/s/fiuvta0rytqyfur/Nuts & Bolts Of Archery 2012 Updated version.pdf?dl=0

Must use the desktop website, if you are using your phone. Link will not work in Tapatalk.


----------



## Smellssquatchy

Following


----------



## rslscobra

id like one too


----------



## Blindbail

Tag


----------



## Maintenancetech

Sign me up


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Pullmyfinger

nuts&bolts said:


> DVD was years ago. Shut down the company. If you need help, just ask the question, and I can help.
> Otherwise, I have my Guide to Shooting and Tuning Compound bows.
> 
> https://www.dropbox.com/s/fiuvta0rytqyfur/Nuts & Bolts Of Archery 2012 Updated version.pdf?dl=0
> 
> Must use the desktop website, if you are using your phone. Link will not work in Tapatalk.


Thank you.
I appreciate this very much Sir.

Cheers,
Mitch


----------

